# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  odgoj u duhu vjere3

## flower

:Love:

----------


## Tea

drago mi je da se ova tema nastavlja, rado ju čitam   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

> maria, ni ja nisam vjernik pa je po njenoj zelji vodim u crkvu i druge hramove, bile smo i na misi, nije je se nesto dojmilo. ona voli razgledavati oltare...


potpisujem flower. 

inače mi nije jasno kako si sigurna da neće postati možda bakin klon ?! 

maria, sljedeći put kad budete u zagrebu, odvest će ga teta emsa u katedralu  8)

----------


## ivana zg

*maria* ne znam koliko ti curica ima godina, ali ako je ona izrazila želju, a ti nemaš ništa protiv ali možda nisi oduševljena idejom da je ti vodiš, i da joj možda nećeš nešto znati objasniti neke stvari, neka je odvede baka ili netko drugi tko je vjernik, možda neka mlađa osoba koja ju neće piliti s nekim "rajom i paklom".

Dok je mala vjerovatno joj neće biti jako zanimljivo ( ne znam koje je baka vjeroispovjesti), ako je katolkinja neka ju odvede na misu gdje pjevaju djeca ujutro, ili mladi, navečer, ne na onu misu dugačku oko 11h gdje pjeva klasični župni crkveni zbor.
Ili neka je odvede za Božić, da vidi jaslice, ili za Uskrs-to je obično djeci zanimljivo.
Kupi joj dječiju oslikanu Bibliju.
Nemoj se bojati, ona će odlučiti što hoće kada bude puno veća, sada samo voli istraživati, a vjerovatno joj neke prijateljice idu na misu ili vjeronauk ili je vidila na TV.
Lijepo od tebe što dijetetu daješ mogućnost izbora, mada se možda ne slaže s nekim tvojim gledištima.  :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

*maria71* oprosti sada sam skužila da imaš dječaka Marka, a ne djevojčicu, ispričavam se 3h je ujutro, pa to uzmi u obzir
Možda je Marko gledao Nedjeljom ujutro prijenos mise na TV-u?


*pujica*


> ja se profesionalno bavim religijom pa sam mozda za razliku od zdenke ponekad pretjerano na strani znanosti u svojim razmisljanjima, iako to ne znaci da se ne trudim njegovati i duhovnost. No kad je rijec o medjugorju konkretno onda me upravo smeta (iritira) ta komponenta pateticnosti i pretjerane emocionalnosti (plus jos sve ono sto iza njega stoji, a vrlo je upitno sa strane same crkvene vlasti) kao i cesto potreba mnogih koji u tamosnja ukazanja vjeruju da to nametnu drugima (konkretno se radi o jednoj osobi iz moje obitelji pa mozda eto ponekad malo netrpeljivo reagiram kad bilo tko pokrene tu temu). Nisam nikoga htjela napasti ili uvrijediti, samo sam iznjela svoje misljenje, a mislim da je upravo ova tema i pravo mjesto za razgovor o tome kako tko od nas nesto dozivljava


U Međugorje, kao i u druga ukazanja vjernici ne moraju vjerovati i to nije grijeh. Za Katoličkog vjernika jedina istina je Riječ Božija=Biblija

Onaj tko nije bio u Međugorju ne može apsolutno komentirati ništa, bio on vjernik ili nevjernik.
Svečenici tamo izričito naglašavaju da je to mjesto MOLITVE, A NE UKAZANJA, poštuju papu i odluke Vatikana u vezi Međugorja i ukazanja.
Ja bih mogla danima pisati o svome 25g isustvu Međugorja, ali nemamo toliko vremena.

Jedino što znam i što sam sto puta vidjela je , da svi ljudi koji tamo dođu, vjernici, ateisti, skeptici, realisti itd. tvrde jednu stvar: DA TO MJESTO ZRAČI MIROM, nadom, pozitivizmom i nikoga ne ostavlja ravnodušnim.... a kako i ne bi kada se u njemu toliko puno moli, a  to i je bit svega, a ne Gospina ukazanja!!! Ljudi tamo napokon imaju vremena za molitvu, sebe i Boga, jer su jedino zbog toga došli - tamo nema plaža i suncanja...

Što se tiče drugih stvari i tvojih primjedaba i cinizma, patetike, vezanim za neke stvari u Međugorju jednostavno ne razumijem.
Bar ti kao teolog, vjernik trebala bi znati da i tamo žive i odlaze grešni ljudi, i da to tamo nije raj na zemlji, i nije mi jasno da očekuješ da se ljudi tamo ponašaju kao sveci ili dolaze od tamo kao sveci????

Međugorje, kao i seminari poticaj su ljudima da se mjenjaju, daju im snagu za dalje, ali opet sve na kraju ostaje na čovjeku?
Po tome ne bi išli na mise, na ispovjedi, jer eto opet ćemo zgriješiti- imam osjećaj da ti ljude koji idu u Međugorje a vračaju se po tvome nepromjenjenima smatraš licemjerima? Samo Bog zna što nose u srcu, a ti si ta koja je "licemjerna" i očekuje čuda na Zemlji, a ne oni, ne misliš li da je tako?
Djeluješ mi jako ogorčeno i "bijesno" kada spominješ Međugorje, što te konkretno smeta, nešto mora biti?
Babske priče i preuveličavanja, smetaju ti suze i doživljaji, misliš li da su pretjerani i lažni?
Možda činjenica da većina ljudi "baba" tamo ide zbog ukazanja ili da bi nešto možda i sami ugledali, vidjeli, a tebi kao znastvenici to izleda glupo, neralno, svi ti osjećaji i emocije su ti bljak, zbog čega? Bojiš li se osjećaja kada je vjera u pitanju, da te ne odvedu na krivi put?
Zašto misliš da se razumom dotiće Bog?
Bog se spoznaje samo poniznim srcem.

Imaš li isti osjećaj kada čuješ za Lurd, Fatimu, Mariju Bistricu'

----------


## Anvi

> Marko jako želi ići u crkvu, stalno to ponavlja i ne samo da bi obišao crkvu već želi čuti i svećenika. ( vidio je na filmu ili mu je netko pričao, ne znam...možda baka ,ali ga vrlo rijetko čuva, no to nije bitno... ) 
> 
> Ja nisam vjernik, no ne želim mu nametati svoj svjetonazor.on nije moj klon. 
> 
> Da li da ga vodim ? Ili da ga vodi baka koja je vjernica ?


Odite svi troje. Možda se preobratiš   :Wink:  
Šalim se. Stvar je u tome što, po mojem iskustvu, djeca vole obrede i vole gledati što se radi, vole oponašati, sudjelovati, pa će mu biti zanimljivije ako je s poznatom osobom koja zna što i kada treba napraviti i reći, koja mu može nešto protumačiti ako ga zanima, a s druge strane šteta bi bila da ti kao majka propustiš taj njegov prvi doživljaj crkve. Možda će već nakon tri minute htjeti van, a možda te iznenadi svojom reakcijom. Na tvom mjestu, ja bih htjela biti prisutna.

Mislim da je važan i odabir kamo ćete ga voditi, jer nije svaka misa ista niti su svi svećenici dobri propovjednici, ima boljih i lošijih, a bome ima i dosadnih. Trebalo bi ga odvesti na dječju misu, a ne na "penzionersku".

Inače, i mi smo u potrazi za dobrom dječjom misom otkada je naš pater Anto otišao u drugu župu (daleko na jug), pa ako netko zna gdje i u koje vrijeme ima lijepa dječja misa, bila bih zahvalna na informaciji.

----------


## maria71

Ta baka ,koja bi ga vodila je katolkinja, moja mama je kao i ja....( samo malo radikalnija po nekim pitanjima, ja sam uvijek za koegzistenciju i suradnju  )

Stvar je u tome, što on moj svjetonazor ipak ,nekako, upija doma, pa makar i neverbalno...a ako želi ići zašto da mu branim ?

Sjećam se jedne epizode iz svog djetinjstva, bila sam na čuvanju kod dedine rođakinje koja je bila veliki vjernik  ( katolik ) i još se sjećam svega što mi je pričala....prekrasne priče o Isusovom životu

kad je mama čula, nije joj bilo drago i više tamo nisam išla..... 

ma ne znam, možda kompliciram....

----------


## pujica

*ivana zg* svojim si tonom i postom samo potvrdila moj stav da mnogi ljudi koji su "zaljubljeni" u medjugorje mogu postati jako agresivni i netolerantni kad se javi netko kome se to ne svidja.

ja naime nikoga nisam proglasila babom ili licemjernim, pa ne vidim otkuda ti pravo da mi te rijeci stavljas u usta i diskreditiras me - to je vrlo ruzno i nije nacin na koji se ja uopce zelim razgovarati. Osim toga, ne znam odakle ti da ja nisam bila u medjugorju i da svoje misljenje donosim izvana - dapace bila sam tamo dosta puta bas zato da stav mogu formirati na osnovi vlastitog dozivljaja i valjda imam pravo rec da mi se ne svidja (kad vec pitas, ne svidjaju mi se ni lurd ni fatima ni bilo koja hodocasnicka mjesta koja izgledaju kao kicasti katolicki las vegas i u kojima nisam dozivjela dovoljno mira i jednostavnosti da bih se mogla posvetiti u potpunosti onome zbog cega sam dosla na hodocasce)

i hodocasca i seminari i slicne stvari su dobra i korisna stvar u duhovnom zivotu, ali oni imaju jedno ime, a to je duhovna obnova i ne mogu biti jedini nacin prakticiranja vjere bez redovitog odlaska na misu i sakramente - upravo to zbog pojave raznoraznih seminara koji izazivaju veliki show stalno isticu i sami biskupi, a to je razlog i zasto su u vecini biskupija u hrvatskoj dolasci razlicith karizmatika, iscjelitelja i slicno zabranjeni

sto se tice samih ukazanja, meni ona za moju vjeru nisu potrebna, a uostalom i sam Isus upozorava svoje ucenike da ne traze taj put - "blago onima koji nisu vidjeli, a vjeruju". Uopce nisam donosila sud o tome koliko se netko mijenja ili ne ili koliko je njegova/njezina poboznost iskrena - sud o tome moze donijeti samo dragi Bog.

uopce ne mislim da se Bog spoznaje razumom, ali vjera u sebi ima veliku razumsku komponentu (citaj malo papine enciklike) dok emocije nikada ne mogu biti temelj i vecinska sastavnica zrelog prakticiranja vjere (primjer za to su recimo sekte koje clanove vrbuju i zadrzavaju upravo temeljeci sve samo na emocijama, a ne i na razumskoj komponenti i rastu u vjeri). Dakle, emocije jesu dio vjere, ali ne mogu biti i glavni filter njezinog dozivljavanja. Dapace, upravo su emocije najcesce glavni uzrok razvijanja iskrivljene savjesti i odredjenog zastranjivanja (opet, citaj malo moralnu teologiju i crkvene dokumente ako zelis pa ce ti biti jasnije)

----------


## ivana zg

*pujica* oprosti ako je zvučalo napadački, naprotiv imala sam drugu namjeru, baš me je zanimalo zašto te "nervira", ( jer znam zašto neke ljude to živcira) pa sam na glas postavljala pitanja i davala neke svoje kao moguće odgovore. ispričavam se.
Živjela sam u Međugorju i znam situaciju tamo.
To je mjesto kao i svako drugo, naseljeno nama ljudima!!!!
Ali to je i mjesto molitve i gdje se god moli osjeti se blagoslov, to je mjesto gdje dolaze ljudi različitih vjera iz cijeloga svijeta, skupa mole i druže se, to je za mene mai grad ekumenuzma na dijelu.

Što se tiče Las Vegasa imaš ga i u ostalim Katoličkim Crkvama i popovskim džepovima, na žalost.

To je mjesto bilo siromašno i ako je Bog na taj način providio za njih kruha,zašto je to loše?
Da nema tamo tih ljudi hodočasnici ne bi imali gdje spavati, jesti, ići na WC itd. Od nečega se mora živjeti.

Tamo postoji komuna za narkomane koja je spasila mnoge živote, Majčino selo, gdje primaju sve žene koje nemaju kuda, djecu napuštenu, djevojke koje žele ostaviti djecu ili ne žele abortirati, postoje razne udruge koje neprofitno pomažu ljudima, tamo se izrodilo jako puno dobra, koje je i meni pomoglo u životu kada sam bila na dnu.

Ne možeš reći da je Međugorje nešto loše, ako ima trgovina, ako ljudi rade, a ne kradu za život, i ako ti nisi tamo nešto "osjetila", sama si rekla da vjera nije osjećaj ni doživljaj". Oprosti ali ti kao da si tamo išla sa predrasudama i tražila nešto loše.


I ti češ ako budeš radila kao teolog "zarađivati na vjeri" na neki način.
Svečenici žive od vjere, kaj bi trebali gladovati?

Kao što sam i rekla ukazanja i seminari nisu relevantni za vjeru. Vjera nije emocija i s tim se slažem, ali sjeti se što je Isus rekao farizejima, o okorjelosti njihova srca, o njihovim zakonima itd. Za Isusa njihov razumski način života nije bio vjera, i da je mislio da srce nije bitno ne bi spomenio okorjelost njihovog srca već razuma.

Žao mi je moram ići, ali javim se poslje sa primjerima iz Biblije, samo kao napomenu; sjeti se Isusove propovjedi na gori Blago onima......da ne duljim znaš o čemu pričam, ili 1Kor13,2-3 .... kada bi znao sva otajstva i sve spoznaje i kada bih imao svu vjeru da bih i gore premještao, a ljubavi ne bih imao- ništa sam.

Marko 7 6-7 Ovaj me narod samo usnama časti, a srce mu je daleko od mene. Uzalud me štuju, naučavajući nauke - uredbe ljudske.

Eto nadam se da se više ne osječaš da te napadam nego pokušavam razumjeti, što je to toliko grozno u Međugorju.
Blago onima koji ne vide, a vjeruju. slažem se s tim.

----------


## H2O

Ivana zg potpisujem.  :Heart:  

 :Heart:  

Ja živim blizu Međugorja i često idem na misu.To mjesto je za mene nešto posebno, mir u srcu i duši.

Ako takvo mijesto obrati jednu osobuod njih tisuću , to je velik pomak.A ja mislim da svaka osoba koja dođe i otvori svoje srce, tu će naći odgovor,utjehu ili mir.

----------


## dupla duplica

i ja se slažem s ovim zadnjim šta je *ivana zg* napisala. 

kužim, s druge strane, i *pujicu*- i mene taj Las Vegas dojam odbija, ali nedam se smesti ljudskim slabostima tamo gdje tražim snagu odozgo. Ni Gospodin se na to ne obazire, pa što bih ja? hoću reći, iritira me kad se od vjere radi biznis, poludim kad mi pred crkvom hoće prodat svete sličice, koje se dobiju besplatno u crkvi, i uvijek im kažem da se to ne prodaje nego poklanja. znam da on nečeg svi moraju živjeti, ali nije mi isto da li netko tko izgleda kristoljubivo prodaje krunice, medaljice i križeve, ili neki psovači, glasni poput onih što ih je Isus razjurio u Hramu, koriste blagdane da zarade na jeftinoj plastici made-in-china.
NO, isto tako sam se osjećala neugodno kad sam počela dolaziti na mise, ja, odgojena u ateizmu, i osjećala žarku želju da sudjelujem, srce se raduje, upija Riječ, pjeva - a bakice oko mene me prostrijeljuju pogledom punim osude, jer ne znam riječi Vjerovanja ili kad treba sjesti, kad stajati, a tko zna, možda sam bila i u trapericama ili nešto takvo. Te su me reakcije znale jako omesti, pa ne bih došla na misu-dve, i onda opet krenula....danas se teže dam omesti. slušam, slavim, primam Krista. pa kome se sviđala ja ili ne. evo i sutrašnje drugo čitanje govori o tome kako je Bog baš htio izabrati nas jadne da posrami mudrost svijeta.

i tu osjećam zamku kod tebe....opet velim, oprosti mi na sudu, ali osjećam nekako kod tebe glava prevagnula nad srcem (NE emocijama, nije to isto), pa te želim ohrabrit da malo nekad i pustiš glavu doma da se odmori....(imam i ja isti problem često, valjda proiciram na tebe  :Laughing:  ).
i to aspolutno stoji da emocije mogu i jesu krivi temelj. samo na osnovu emocija nema govora o vjeri, to može bit pobožnost, ali slična je poganskoj religioznosti, vjeri u nešto, punoj straha i zanosa. zrela vjera je ona koja je prokušana, zar ne?
i mene smeta kad se na seminarima zgrne masa ljudi, i možda 90% njih neće ništa promijeniti u svom životu kad se vrati doma, neće se pomirit s bratom, susjedom, neće prestat ogovarat svekrvu, ili će se i dalje švercat u busu.... ali ipak, tko sam ja da sudim....? i vjerujem, svi imamo i potrebu za Isusom, i pravo čuti Riječ - ona sama egzorcizira, a Bog daje u slobodi u obilju svima, a na nama je koliko ćemo od toga uzeti.
zato i takve stvari imaju smisao, pa nek se i jedan od tisuću od tih ljudi mrvicu obrati, isplatilo se. nemojmo mi koji vjerujemo biti oni farizeji koji će drugima okrenut leđa, ili poslat poruku da smo "bolji" - tu nema mjesta eksluzivi. ne kažem da si ti takva, ali znam kako se osjećaš kad si sa strane, kad nisi dio stada, i toliko čezneš osjetiti tu Božju ljubav o kojoj slušaš, u koju si povjerovao, čezneš ju osjetiti nasvojoj koži, u odnosu s vjernicima....i onda  - razočaranje. odbace te, ili te barem čudno gledaju, sude te. a premlad si u vjeri da bi to razumio, da bi prihvatio da svi ljudi sude jedni druge. još nisi osvjestio ni svoje osude, kojih smo svi puni. i tako se sablazniš i možeš odustati....
kažem to svoje iskustvo samo zato da potcrtam koliko je važno kako se ponašamo prema drugima, bez obira na svoje stavove i razmišljanja.

----------


## Tea

ivana zg, veliki potpis.

----------


## flower

temu o svjetonazoru i djeci prebacila sam ovdje 
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=56475
na ovom topiku nastavite o dogoju djece u vjeri   :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

hvala, moderatorice.
curke, kako se vaša djeca ponašaju na Sv.Misi? ja moje malce ne vodim često, jer su u fazi trčim-penjem se -vriskam-istražujem, a pogotovo kad su zajedno, to je double-trouble.  :Laughing:  
veće uzmem, sad su okej, bude im malo dosadno tijekom propovijedi, ali mole i pjevaju sa srcem. no često odem i sama, da na miru čujem Riječ.
kako vi?

----------


## Tea

I Niku i Ines sam obavezno vodila dok nisu prohodale. Sada ponovno vodim samo Niku jer je dobra, sluša, gleda i moli se. Voli ispitivati, nekada se razigra, al sve ok. Pred kraj kada je sv. pričest onda poslije blagoslova joj je dosadno i želi ići doma. Al to je već i kraj. 
Ines ne vodim jer je u istoj fazi kao i u dupličke.  
Najbolje su mi bile ko bebe, u kolicima, spavale, malo gledale, malo zapjevušile aaaaaaa, i to je to- ma milina. Sad je to sa Ines gotovo nemoguće.

----------


## Zdenka2

Vodim djecu na misu, iako nisu baš najmirniji. Marin je počeo ići s nama kao dvogodišnjak i prošli smo s njim sve - od penjanja i trčanja po svuda do mirnog praćenja mise. I sada se ponekad događa da moramo izaći. B. je jako mirna ako nema M., a ako je on prisutan radi sve isto što i on. Uglavnom su dobri, nikome ne smetaju, a to što nisu sasvim mirni meni ne smeta. Glavno mi je da su oni tamo.

----------


## dupla duplica

sad mi je lakše...  :Love:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mi idemo svake nedjelje svi zajedno od njegovog trećeg tjedna, onda su išli MM i Matej kad sam ja bila dva tjedna do poroda i do Petrovog trećeg tjedna. Sad opet idemo svi ili eventualno MM i Mtej sami ako je baš ružno vrijeme pa ja ne mogu izaći s Petroma ako se baš razdere. I ne brine me to jesu li savršeno mirni ili ne. I oni su djeca Božja i mjesto im je u crkvi. Dapače, moj Matej ponekad izražava želju i za češćim odlascima.
Tete u jaslicama (ide kod časnih) naučile su ih prekrasne molitvice-pjesmice, a jedna od najdražih mi je 

Božje oko svuda gleda      (napravi krug sa palcem i kažiprstom oko oka)
ništa mu se sakrit ne da.   (maše prstićem ne-ne)
Božja ruka dala,               (ispruži oba dlana naprijed)
na daru joj hvala!             (sklopi ruke).

----------


## ivana zg

Htijela bih malo o Korizmi, o odricanju, postu, pogotovo o postu od "jezika", ne samo hrane, Križnom putu, ispovjedi, kalvariji, Muci.... Kako se pripremate kroz Korizmu za Uskrs? Je li vam je to još jedna simbolika i tradicija ili stvarno živit tu Korizmu, da postanete bolja osoba, da u to vrijeme razmišljate o Isusu, kako Korizmu objašnjavate djeci?





> Pepelnica
> 
> 
> 
> Običaj je u našim crkvama da se na ovaj dan vjernici obilježavaju pepelom. Pepeo je simbol onoga praha iz kojeg je čovjek sazdan, prema pradavnom opisu stvaranja čovjeka u prvim poglavljima Knjige postanka. 
> 
> 
> Prah je slika naše običnosti. Svaki je dijelak te prašine tako bezličan, ni po čemu drugačiji od drugog praška, za obično oko ograničenog stvorenja. Prah je u tom pogledu onda i slika anonimnosti, utopljenosti u masu. Osjećamo u toj slici svoju bezimenost! Kada zaboravimo da se to i nas tiče, misleći na prašinu ili gledajući prah, osjećamo potpunu ravnodušnost. Što bi nam takva prašina i trebala značiti? 
> 
> ...






> Pepelnica
> 
> 
> Katolički svijet s Pepelnicom počinje najozbiljnije i najplodnije razdoblje crkvene godine. Tim danom počinje korizma, a na neki način na Veliki petak završava. Zato je početak i kraj korizme označen najozbiljnijom pokorom, tzv. strogim postom i nemrsom. Strogo postiti znači samo jedan put na dan do sita se najesti, a ne mrsiti znači ne jesti meso niti mesne prerađevine. Tko post shvati kao zakon, dovoljno je da izvrši to što Crkva od njega traži. No, sasvim je normalno da će svaki vjernik daleko ozbiljnije shvatiti taj poziv Crkve na post, pokoru i nemrs. Crkva se nada da će svaki vjernik strože postiti, možda ništa ne jesti ili pak o kruhu i vodi proživjeti taj dan. Brojni se kršćani u korizmi odreknu svih 40 dana nečega što im je osobito drago, npr. mesa, alkohola ili cigareta. Neki su se, upravo odričući se u korizmi, uspjeli osloboditi ovisnosti o drogi. Ima onih koji odluče da će u korizmi ranije ustajati i da neće gledati televiziju. Ozbiljni kršćani u korizmi ne slušaju zabavnu glazbu nego klasičnu i ozbiljne govorne programe. Neki si kršćani zadaju osobitu pokoru, odluče osloboditi se nekoga grijeha i pogreške, u svoj život nastoje uvesti neku korisnu naviku. Tijekom korizme pokušaju biti vrijedni u poslu, samozatajni, strpljivi prema svojini ukućanima, šutljivi i vrijedni. Velik broj kršćana odluči da će u korizmi svaki dan desetak minuta čitati Sveto pismo. Brojne su obitelji koje u korizmi odluče da će navečer uvesti obiteljsku molitvu, ili da će svaku večer zajednički u obitelji moliti krunicu. Jedni odluče na početku i na kraju korizme dobro se ispovjediti, i tako u te dane biti osobito čistima. Djeca obično odluče da će se tih dana odreći slatkiša i bombona, da će se odreći nekih igara koje su im smetale da napisu školske zadaće. Ima mladića i djevojaka koji će se u korizmi odreći izvanjskih načina izražavanja svoje ljubavi, poljubaca i zagrljaja, ima bračnih drugova koji odluče da će u korizmi govoriti jedno o drugom samo pozitivno i dobro. Neki odluče svaki dan, ili pak nekoliko puta tjedno, poći na svetu misu. Drugi pak odluče na početku korizme da će svaki dan naći pola sata vremena za molitvu, za razgovor s Bogom, za ozdravlji-vanje svoga duha, za liječenje svoje savjesti, intelekta i srca. Svi su dakle pozvani da u korizmi nešto posebno naprave, da zaoru neku osobitu brazdu svoga života, i posiju novo sjeme u svoje dane, mjesece i godine. Nad svima, već na Pepelnicu, lebdi Isusova riječ koja zove: »Kraljevstvo Božje je pred vratima, obratite se i vjerujte Radosnoj vijesti«. Zato se i kod posipanja blagoslovljenim pepelom na Pepelnicu kaže onome koga se pepeli: »Sjeti se čovječe da si prah i da ćeš se u prah vratiti«. Ili pak druga rečenica: »Obrati se i vjeruj Radosnoj vijesti«. 
> Korizma, dakle, nije vrijeme žalosti, nego novo proljeće života. Ona donosi nove šanse, nadu da čovjek postane drugačiji, da u svome životu ispravi ono što ga je do sada mučilo, da postane zdrav, plemenit i dobar. Korizma je vrijeme kad čovjek može ozdraviti svoju dušu, i disciplinom u jelu, piću i radu iscijeliti svoju psihu, ali i svoje tijelo. To su trenuci kad on može čitavo svoje biće očistiti, skinuti teret sa savjesti, ali i sa tijela, kao i teret krivih emocija i maštanja, te teških misli i briga. 
> Pepelnica je ostala kao spomen na pokoru koju su činili Židovi tijekom svoje povijesti. Veliki sveci i pokornici Starog zavjeta znah' su se obući u kostrijet od grube konoplje, posuti glavu pepelom, i leći u prah u znak da su sagriješili i da žele popraviti svoj život. Prah označuje da je čovjek bez Boga samo gomila praha koja se raspadne i zauvijek nestane. Tek u Božjoj svemoći i ljubavi taj prah postaje čovjekovo tijelo i duša, i neraspadljiv, besmrtan i vječan. Zato taj prah koji se zove čovjek i koji je smrtan i loman treba neprestano Božju prisutnost i snagu Duha Svetoga da učini čovjeka nepobjedivim i besmrtnim. Korizma je i uspomena na četrdesetdnevni Isusov pokornički boravak u pustinji, te na četrdeset godina hoda Izraelaca kroz pustinju da bi mogli ući u Obećanu zemlju. 
> Korizma koja počinje na Pepelnicu vrijeme je velikih obećanja i nada. Tada bi trebalo napraviti zaokret života. Najprije odreći se grijeha, priznati ih i oprostiti onima koji su te povrijedili. Zatim zamoliti neka Duh Sveti ispuni prostore duše, zamoliti Boga neka osvježi i izliječi dušu, tijelo i duh, a onda početi živjeti pozitivno i vidjeti da je zaista moguće biti sasvim drugačiji čovjek, svet, da je moguće svega se odreći i biti slobodan u srcu, da je moguće prihvatiti život s križevima, mukama, smrću i bolestima, te postati zdrav, vječan i neuništiv. Tko je dobro iskoristio korizmu, taj postaje iskusni kršćanin, vjernik i čovjek. Tako Uskrs na kraju korizme postaje ne samo slavlje Isusova uskrsa i nade u naš, nego također novi početak, proljeće vlastitog života, proljeće zdravlja, humanosti i plemenitosti.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Loryblue

dok nije šefica prohodala išli smo s njom puno češće na misu.
od kad je prohodala to je živa pokora s njom bilo di otić pa tako i na misu.
i uzalud ja sebe uvjeravam kako je i Isus kazao pustite malene k meni i da bi tako i fratar trebao graknit s oltara kad šefica dobije napadaje bijesnih glista, ali mi ozbiljno bude neugodno s njom na misi.
niti čujem ja a niti 7 redova isprid i iza nas.  :Grin:  

najjača joj je faza (koja bome traje po 10 od mogućih 12 miseci)  pivanja "radujte se narodi". i sad proslava Velike gospe ona piva radujte se narodi, uskrs ona opet na sav glas raujte se narodi.

najdraže mi je kad počne proliće i u Međugorju mise na otvorenom otić tamo. i ne se nasadit isprid crkve nego se malo odmaknit i dozvolit šefici slobodu vjeronaukovanja kroz njen nemir.
mi živimo 13 kilometara od Međugorja i stvarno nam je najbolje otići tamo na misu što se male tiče.
iako ja volim misu poslušat i u našem samostanu čak i više nego u Međugorju.  :Heart:

----------


## buba klara

M. ima 3 g. i odslusa misu cijelu ali tek odnedavno. Do sada bi se uvijek vrtio, pricao i sl. ali nekakav kliker mu se valjda ipak pomaknuo u glavi, a uz to smo doma pricali o tome nadugo i nasiroko... Uglavnom sad je odlican, narocito na misi gdje djeca pjevaju.

----------


## ronin

meni je na misu dosta teško s obojicom...no češće odem s jednim djetetom,bar dok Roko ne bude još malo veći.

Josip je super na misi,sudjeluje,moli...no problem nastane kad zapjeva.  :Grin:  

Problem je u tome što nema sluha,nimalo,ima izražajan i dubok dječački glas,a voli pjevati od sveg srca.

I tako on počne oduševljeno pjevati,najviše se u crkvi njega čuje,ali svaki ton krivo,i prvo počne meni bježati smijeh jer ne možete zamisliti kako to simpa i smiješno bude,pa se na kraju svi smiju oko nas.
Jednom je na Aleluji i svećenika nasmijao  :Grin:  

I tak,malo nezgodno...mislim,ne pada mi na pamet zabraniti djetetu da pjeva,ali stvarno nasmijava cijelu crkvu.

----------


## ljiljan@

> *ivana zg* svojim si tonom i postom samo potvrdila moj stav da mnogi ljudi koji su "zaljubljeni" u medjugorje mogu postati jako agresivni i netolerantni kad se javi netko kome se to ne svidja.


Ja volim Međugorje ali nemam nikakvih agresivnih osjećaja prema onima kojima nije drago. Prvi puta išla sam na hodočašće prije dvije godine. Išla sam odnijeti Majci svoju bol i strah nakon jednog pregleda na kojem mi je liječnik rekao da imam velike miome i 50% mogućnosti da mi u dogledno vrijeme "sve izvade". A ja došla na pregled jer me još jednom obuzela želja za majčinstvom. Bio mi je košmar u glavi - što si mi Bože dao tu želju za djetetom i istovremeno miom na maternici? Ionako sam strašljiva, a tek s ovim!!! Uslijedila su tri hodočašća u godinu dana, već sam na svoj problem i zaboravila, ali neko vrijeme nakon trećeg hodočašća shvatila sam da sam sa sobom nosila i Ivana. I nadalje, u toj trudnoći su miomi nestali...imam dijete i nisam, po sadašnjem stanju stvari kandidat da mi izvade "sve".
U potpunosti vjerujem da je to Majka učinila za mene. Kao što sam ja za Nju odvojila tri svoja vikenda i tih dana bila u potpunosti u mislima s Njom i Gospodinom.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ta baka ,koja bi ga vodila je katolkinja, moja mama je kao i ja....( samo malo radikalnija po nekim pitanjima, ja sam uvijek za koegzistenciju i suradnju  )
> 
> Stvar je u tome, što on moj svjetonazor ipak ,nekako, upija doma, pa makar i neverbalno...a ako želi ići zašto da mu branim ?
> 
> Sjećam se jedne epizode iz svog djetinjstva, bila sam na čuvanju kod dedine rođakinje koja je bila veliki vjernik  ( katolik ) i još se sjećam svega što mi je pričala....prekrasne priče o Isusovom životu
> 
> kad je mama čula, nije joj bilo drago i više tamo nisam išla..... 
> 
> ma ne znam, možda kompliciram....


Ljubav između djece i Isusa je prirodna. Isus je rekao - pustite malene k meni. Omogući Marku odlazak na misu ako to želi. Trebaš li ići i ti? Ako na njega ostavi dojam, najprirodnije je da dijete sa svojom voljenom mamom podijeli svoje životne dojmove. 
Ovo ti kaže osoba koja je prije više od deset godina imala slične dvojbe kao i ti.

----------


## Ifigenija

Moj je otac bio partizan   :Razz:   dobro, premlad je za to, al je bio komunist, ateist, i to uvjereni, i žestoko mi je branio vjeru i sve to skupa.
A meni se srce slamalo jer me to zanimalo, htjela sam ić na vjeronauk, u crkvi bih se uvijek (nekrštena) zaletjela na pričest... i tak.
Čim sam otišla na studij, odmah sam se upisala u program za krštenje, i danas mi je svećenik ono tipa najbolji prijatelj, savjetnik i tak, i uvjerena sam vjernica, na misi sam kadgod stignem, ono, puni profil  :Smile: .
Tata i ja skoro da nismo pričali godinu dana zbog toga, njega je to totalno pogodilo što sam se odlučila krstit, i kao - ja školovana, ovo ono, pa tako   :Grin:  

Što hoću reć - što ima bit, ima bit. A drugo - žalosno je gubit dijete, odnos, ljubav, radit scene zbog svega toga. 

Moje dijete je odgajano u duhu vjere, ali isto tako znam da će odluka ipak biti njegova. Nama vjernicima je možda lakše - jer uvijek imamo molitvu - znaš kako je Sv. Augustin lutao godinama sa zla na gore, a njegova se majka molila i molila i molila... u trenu očaja potužila se jednom biskupu koji je rekao - ne može propasti sin tolikih suza. I nije  :Smile: 

Uz čvrstu vjeru i pouzdanje u Boga mislim da se roditelj vjernik ne treba previše brinut za svoje mlado; a ponajmanje njegova lutanja koristit kao povod za obiteljske ratove. Neka ga; u Božije ruke.

Ako dijete zavoli Boga, i vjeru samo može rasti u toleranciji, ljubavi, veselju, miru, sreći... nema razloga za paniku od strane roditelja, dapače.

A sad - oni vjernici koji su rigidni, strogi prema drugima, brzi na osudu - ha, fanatici kao i svi drugi... zdrave hrane, neke ideologije, politike... i u biti ti je isto jel ti dijete brije na vjeru fanatično ili na neki prehrambeni sustav... niti jedno nije dobro.

Al ga zakomplicirah... idem dok nisam nastavila drobit.

----------


## maria71

ljiljana   :Love:   :Heart:    hvala ti

----------


## pikula

Ifigenija, kao da čitam o sebi. Moj tata je upravo u ponovnom naletu nepričanja samnom jer je vidio križ namjem lančiću,a imam 31 g i dvoje djece. Neki nikad ne odustaju  :Smile:

----------


## flower

_Neki nikad ne odustaju_ tocnije, nikad ne odrastaju...  :Love:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ifigenija, kao da čitam o sebi. Moj tata je upravo u ponovnom naletu nepričanja samnom jer je vidio križ namjem lančiću,a imam 31 g i dvoje djece. Neki nikad ne odustaju


  :Love:   :Heart:  
Žao mi je zbog tate...
Moj se smekšao, ili potiskuje, ne znam. Ili, što kaže jedan svećenik - svi oni postanu mekši kako vrijeme za odlazak biva bliže   :Grin:

----------


## ljiljan@

[quote="dupla duplica"]NO, isto tako sam se osjećala neugodno kad sam počela dolaziti na mise, ja, odgojena u ateizmu, i osjećala žarku želju da sudjelujem, srce se raduje, upija Riječ, pjeva - a bakice oko mene me prostrijeljuju pogledom punim osude, jer ne znam riječi Vjerovanja ili kad treba sjesti, kad stajati, a tko zna, možda sam bila i u trapericama ili nešto takvo...[quote]


Da, to je ona biblijska pripovijest o ocu koji je imao dva sina, jedan je bio poslušan i vjerno mu služio, a drugi prokockao svoj dio imanja, a onda se pokajao i vratio...i Otac mu oprašta, ali brat to doživljava kao nepravdu. Pa ona Isusova usporedba s radnicima u vinogradu kad vlasnik vinograda jednako plaća one koji su radili cijeli dan kao i one koji su se priključili kasnije. Sveto pismo nam na više mjesta daje do znanja da će Bog jednako nagraditi one koji cijeli život vjeruju kao i one koji su se "kasnije priključili". A tvoje bakice trebale su se svim srcem radovati što se jedna mlada osoba obratila...

----------


## pikula

Hvala cure, od kad vas imam te stvari me ne diraju toliko. Koliko čovjeku znači samo da povremeno čuje "i ja isto"    :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

Nitko ništa nije reko na temu korizme i Uskrsa kako ih objašnjavate djeci, ili ramazana i nadolezećeg Bajrama???

----------


## dupla duplica

ja žurim, pa samo ovo: djeca i ja se odrekli čokolade i prikazali smo tu žrtvicu za konkretnu osobu u potrebi - iskoristila sam jednu situaciju da im to predložim, oni su prihvatili i to je to. i gle - minutu kasnije, zove ta osoba na telefon da pita kako smo....a dugo se nismo čuli....eto, kako Bog čuje dječju molitvu!

inače, kako je netko već rekao, ja sam radije za to da se, recimo, odreknem svog jezika ili vikanja, nego jela, pića, ali bitno je i jedno i drugo.
mislim, tj. vidim, djeca često razumiju mnooogo više nego se čini....razumiju srcem. i to je divno djelo Božje za gledati!

----------


## Zdenka2

Objasnili smo im što je Korizma i za što nas priprema. Rekli smo im da je to vrijeme čišćenja tijela i duše kada se treba okrenuti manje prema sebi, a više prema drugima. Ispričali smo im što je Uskrs i što on za kršćane znači. B. je s nonom par puta bila na Križnom putu. Dobili su od nonića i none svaki jednu prigodnu kasicu u koju skupljaju novac za djecu u Africi. B. je svoju već napunila, a M. je malo manje izdašan.   :Laughing:  Kako se bude približavao Veliki tjedan, pročitat ću im iz Biblije ključna poglavlja. I držimo se nekih stvari u svakodnevici, od nemrsa petkom do molitvica i poticanja solidarnosti jednih među drugima i među ostalim članovima obitelji i drugima s kojima dolaze u doticaj.

----------


## pikula

Drage moje, moram ovo podjeliti s vama. Dominik dosta dugo nije baš htio moliti, u crkvi je bio nemiran i sve u svemu prolazio je fazu u kojoj ga baš nisu zanimali nježni i mirni tonovi . a sad odjednom prvo je jednu večer sam izmolio sve redom očenaš, anđele čuvaru mili, a sad  jučer ujutro je servirao doručak,na točio meni i seki mljeko i pomolio se Hvala ti Bože za ovaj ljepi dan, za puno hrane koje imamo (skoro sve iz frižidera je bilo na stolu) i što sam ja mogao poslužiti.
Ja sam se rastopila - bio je tako pristojan i divan, a ja sam mislila da ova faza mali majmunčić koji bi samo divljao i bubnjao nikad neće završiti   :Smile: 
Eto svaki put kad sam molila uz njega dok se on pravio da spava... ipak sve čuju

----------


## Zdenka2

> Eto svaki put kad sam molila uz njega dok se on pravio da spava... ipak sve čuju


Živa istina. Ja sam se zaprepastila kad je M. jedne večeri htio da molimo Vjerovanje. Molimo mi, ali moli i on - skužili smo da dijete zna cijelo Vjerovanje! 

Pusicu za Dominika!  :Kiss:

----------


## dupla duplica

prekrasno!
moji maleni, kad molim s većima, šire rukice ili sklapaju i s nama sudjeluju u molitvi, a na kraju Niko viče Ame (amen). a kad baka pjeva Isusu, on se klanja do poda - sam je to izmislio...

----------


## ljiljan@

Moj Ivan pokazuje veliki interes za naše krunice, uzima ih i razgledava kad molimo.
Ali posebno sam razdragana kad pokazuje ručicom u sliku Milosrdnog Isusa na zidu. Uvijek to čini s osmijehom i govori "iiiii" (Isus). Često ga moram podići do zida da pomiluje raspelo. Iako je u ovom razdoblju s njime na misi jako teško jer mu ne mogu objasniti da ne bi trebao slobodno šetati po crkvi i time ometati druge ljude; razveseli me kad u našoj crkvi stane pred veliko raspelo i kaže:"iiii".  :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

Ja sam stvarno razočarana sobom ove korizme.
Toliko me peče savjest, da noću ako Emi zaspe uzmem Novi Zavjet pa čitam, i pokušam ( ak se sjetim) od 10 puta, bar jednom ne kvocat MM, pogotovo u vožnji...

Emi ima 10 mjeseci, uvijek je prekrstim njenom rukicom, i stavim joj znak križa na čelu i kažem; Bog te blagoslovio. Nakon blagoslova joj znam reći,; Dragi Bogo, čuvaj malu Emicu. A ona se uvijek nasmije.
Često izmolimo Anđele čuvaru, a u podne Anđeo Gospodnji, jer nam je blizu Crkva, pa nas zvonjava podsjeti da je podne.

Kao mala je išla skoro svaku Nedjelju na misu, ali od kada je porasla, to je nemoguća misija, spava joj se, ne želi sjediti...... nismo je vodili već par mjeseci...veselim se odlasku u Međugorje, možda već za Uskrs :D  pa ćemo moći biti vani okolo Crkve i slušati misu.

Ja se moram ispovjedit, jer nisam ni za Božić  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dupla duplica

*ivana*  :Love:  hrabro sa sobom - Gospodin dopušta i da smo jadni, osobito u korizmi...pa kako bismo inače znali da smo potrebni Njegova Spasenja?

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ja sam stvarno razočarana sobom ove korizme.
> Toliko me peče savjest, da noću ako Emi zaspe uzmem Novi Zavjet pa čitam, i pokušam ( ak se sjetim) od 10 puta, bar jednom ne kvocat MM, pogotovo u vožnji...
> 
> Emi ima 10 mjeseci, uvijek je prekrstim njenom rukicom, i stavim joj znak križa na čelu i kažem; Bog te blagoslovio. Nakon blagoslova joj znam reći,; Dragi Bogo, čuvaj malu Emicu. A ona se uvijek nasmije.
> Često izmolimo Anđele čuvaru, a u podne Anđeo Gospodnji, jer nam je blizu Crkva, pa nas zvonjava podsjeti da je podne.
> 
> Kao mala je išla skoro svaku Nedjelju na misu, ali od kada je porasla, to je nemoguća misija, spava joj se, ne želi sjediti...... nismo je vodili već par mjeseci...veselim se odlasku u Međugorje, možda već za Uskrs :D  pa ćemo moći biti vani okolo Crkve i slušati misu.
> 
> Ja se moram ispovjedit, jer nisam ni za Božić


Što se kvocanja i ostalih naših mana tiče - treba rast, molit se... stvarno smo nesavršeni. Kaže moj muž - u tebi kao da žive dvije osobe - jedna svetica (to pretjeruje  :Smile:  ) i nešto drugo (zločesta životinja)... istina... i kolikogod se borila, mogu nešto narast, ali uvijek će nam trebat Božija pomoć, i praštanje...

Što se djece i mise tiče, mi smo svog vodili od kad se rodio, do sad, skoro su mu tri godine. Obično smo bili pred izlazom iz crkve, pa bi on malo pjevao, puno šetao, malo se nosio, jeo, pa izašao van u šetnju, pa trčao, pa se igrao s drugom djecom. Rijetko, stvarno zanemariv broj puta su vjernici imali nešto protiv djeteta na misi. Ohrabrujem vas da idete - istina je da ćete slabo profitirat od mise i propovijedi   :Rolling Eyes:   jer su ti sve misli i akcije usmjerene na dijete, ali će dijete naučit na misu, crkvu, i bit će ti lakše kasnije. Plus, mislim da Bog voli dobru volju roditelja.

Sad smo pretežno pred crkvom, nedjeljom, kad je unutra gužva, pa on trčkara i igra se na travnjaku ili na snijegu  :Smile:  - što je super, vezuje misu uz nešto lijepo, druženje s djecom i tak, a ak idem radnim danom na misu kad nema puno ljudi - budemo unutra, i on uz male trikove (čokolada, knjigica, igračke, ili zadatke - odi vidi Isusa, reci mu bok, odi vidi ispovjedaonicu, odi ubaci kunu i tak) izdrži cijelu misu, i već odgovara - s odgodom, naravno, što nasmije cijelu crkvu.

----------


## ljiljan@

U pravu si Ifigenija, treba djecu voditi na misu. Gospodin hoće da mu dovodimo djecu. Nema veze što ne shvaćaju na način kako se mi trudimo shvatiti. Ta i sama sam dok su blizanci bili mali dolazila na mise iscrpljena, umorna, događalo se da mi misli odlutaju, da ne slušam...unatoč tome sam se nakon mise osjećala uvijek obnovljeno i ispunjeno.
Bogu hvala za ovaj tvoj post...pokušat ću opet sa svojim Ivanom. Ne smijem se obeshrabriti...Gospodin nas hoće hrabre i ustrajne.

----------


## Marna

I dalje čitam vaše postove.  :Heart:  
Svojim porukama me hrabrite u ovo vrijeme korizme.
Hvala vam.  :Kiss:

----------


## dupla duplica

:Kiss:  i tebi. i ti mene hrabriš.
ajde piši nam malo i tu, nemoj samo na receptima...  :Laughing:  (baš sam zloćko)  :Love:

----------


## Marna

Eh, *duplice*  :Heart:  , evo me opet da ponešto napišem na ovu temu.
Evo jedne pričice:
Nedavno je P. bio u šetnji s bakom i došli su pred crkvu. Počela je padati kiša i baka odluči da uđu u crkvu, ali ne da bi se pomolili, (jer baka nije vjernica) nego da bi se sklonili dok kiša ne prestane (a to je moglo potrajati satima  :Grin:  ). I kad su ušli, P. je bio uporan i pokazivao na škropionicu, a baka nije odmah razumjela što želi, jer je ušla u crkvu i nije se prekrižila. P. je bio uporan i ručicama pokazivao na sebe i na glavici i prsima radio pokrete kao da se želi prekrižiti i tada je baka shvatila i nasmijala se. P. je morao ručicom taknuti u škropionicu i prekrižio se i tada je prestalo njegovo zahtijevanje.
Poslije mi je baka razdragano pričala cijelu priču i nasmijavši se rekla: "Na kraju mi se čini da će me djeca još i preobratiti!"  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana zg

Baš ti je preljepa priča   :Heart:   :Saint:   :D   :Kiss:

----------


## dupla duplica

Bravo, P.!!! :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:  Bog ima čudesne načine....  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana zg

Cure ako se vrijeme popravi i za Cvijetnicu odem u Hercegovinu, onda ću vjerovatno prije Uskrsa do Međugorja ako Bog da, pa vam obećavam da ću vas se svih sjetiti tamo i pomoliti se za vas i vaše nakane koje nosite u srcu i koje su Bogu dobro poznate, pa ih ne trebate reći na glas  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Cure ako se vrijeme popravi i za Cvijetnicu odem u Hercegovinu, onda ću vjerovatno prije Uskrsa do Međugorja ako Bog da, pa vam obećavam da ću vas se svih sjetiti tamo i pomoliti se za vas i vaše nakane koje nosite u srcu i koje su Bogu dobro poznate, pa ih ne trebate reći na glas


I ja u posljednjih mjesec dana imam jaku, jaku potrebu otići u Međugorje. Željela bih opet osjetiti taj mir, ma mjesecima poslije se osjećam bolje, imam više snage za život, svjesnija sam Božje prisutnosti u svom životu, ono što mogu učiniti sama učinim sama, ono što ne ovisi o mojoj volji prepustim Bogu i ne sekiram se više oko toga. I Bog sve uredi da ne može biti bolje. Ne znam zašto baš Međugorje, ali činjenica da se poslije prvog našeg hodočašća pokrenula lavina u mom srcu, u mom životu, da moj život nije isti, da ima više ljubavi, da sam dobila dar i snagu moliti za one koji me ne vole i čine mi loše stvari (mislila sam da to nikad neću moći), da i u njima vidim ljubljenu djecu Božju...ma mogla bih pisati i pisati...ali silno želim ići opet. Dat će Bog i ići ću. Kad dođe vrijeme.

----------


## dupla duplica

i mene vuče ponovno ići, već neko vrijeme...isto tako, znam da će doći pravi čas kad Bog odluči. valjda moram ići s djecom pa se čeka da još mrvu porastu...  :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

a za sve vas koje Majčica zove, a ne možete potegnuti dolja, evo dođite nam na Trsat pa ćemo se i upoznati...  :Love:

----------


## Marna

Već dugo, dugo razmatram svoje hodočašće u Međugorje.
Divne su mi priče i svjedočanstva, a posebno ono koje mi je ispričala mama dječaka s Downovim sindr.  :Heart:  , koji je tamo progovorio, a svi su bili skeptični i njihove prognoze nisu bile ohrabrujuće.
Hvala Ti, ISUSE.  :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

onda planirajmo zajedno, draga - može li?  :Kiss:

----------


## Marna

Znaš moj odgovor :D 
Posebno bih voljela da idemo s klincima.  :Love:

----------


## ivana zg

*Potrebno je analizirati svoju kritiku.

Kritiziraš li druge, grupe i društva, događaje i odnose, ljude i prilike, jer voliš ljude, jer ti je stalo do njihova blagostanja, jer želiš novi život?

Onda se ne boj, nego kritiziraj.

Tvoja će kritika donijeti blagoslov.

Polazi li tvoja kritika od ideoloških pretpostavki?

Je li pokretana kratkovidnošću, ljubomorom i mržnjom?

Želi li rušiti, raniti, dotući?

Tada si bolesni kritičar, specijalist za rušenje, koji iza sebe ostavlja samo razvaline.

Phil Bosmans



*





> Isusovi recepti
> 
> Pratimo naše svakodnevne reakcije. Vrlo često si prigovaramo da smo prenagli, da nepromišljeno djelujemo i da se damo izazvati zlom. Na grubu riječ spremni smo uzvratiti jednakom ili još gorom grubošću. Ako nas netko u nečemu zakine, radujemo se ako mu uspijemo vratiti istom mjerom.
> 
> Ljude koji nas ne simpatiziraju ili ne vole ni mi ne volimo. Čini se kao da još uvijek među nama vlada zakon davnih vremena kad još nije bilo ni Isusa ni evanđelja, kad još nije bilo civilizacije koja se temelji na porukama o Kraljevstvu Božjemu. Kao da se ponašamo prema riječima: 'Oko za oko, zub za zub!' Bojimo se da ćemo pred očima svijeta ispasti slabići i kukavice ako ne znamo uzvratiti na udarac ili, po mogućnosti, još jače udariti protivnika.
> 
> O ljudima se govori kao o prijateljima ili neprijateljima, a ne misli se na čovjeka kao bližnjega. Evanđelje nas ni u kom slučaju ne želi ohrabriti na takvo ponašanje. Za Isusa svaki je čovjek bližnji, vrijedan pažnje i ljubavi. Zapravo svaki mu je čovjek brat. Isus u svom srcu ne nosi neprijateljstvo. Svaki takav osjećaj nije vlastit njemu, a ne bi smio biti vlastit niti njegovim učenicima. Isus i neprijatelje ljubi. On zapravo ljubavlju pobjeđuje svako neprijateljstvo.
> 
> To je novi način osvajanja svijeta za dobro, za Kraljevstvo Božje. Tako nastaje novi poredak, novi svijet, novo doba, ono Kristovo u kojem će vladati ljubav i radost. Svako neprijateljstvo se u Isusovom kraljevstvu treba nasukati na ljubav i dobrotu. Da bi nam pomogao, Isus ima i određena pravila, mogli bismo reći recepte za ispravno ponašanje i nasljedovanje njegovog načina djelovanja. Puno vremena, živaca i zdravlja trošimo na dokazivanje svoga prava. Ne želimo da nas drugi izigra, čak ni ako u traganju za pravdom izgubimo daleko više sredstava i vremena. Isus poručuje: 'Ako vas netko prisiljava da idete s njim milju, pođite dvije milje.'
> ...






> Sabiranje Crkve pod Križem Isusovim
> 6. Korizmena - Cvjetnica - Službeni latinski naziv Nedjelja palmi o muci Gospodnjoj potječe od jeruzalemskih kršćana koji su se od 4. st. skupljali popodne na Maslinskom brdu, tu slavili produženo bogoslužje riječi te uvečer u procesiji, s granama palme ili masline u ruci, ulazili u Jeruzalem. 
> Službeni latinski naziv Nedjelja palmi o muci Gospodnjoj potječe od jeruzalemskih kršćana koji su se od 4. st. skupljali popodne na Maslinskom brdu, tu slavili produženo bogoslužje riječi te uvečer u procesiji, s granama palme ili masline u ruci, ulazili u Jeruzalem. Time su vjernički ponovno uprisutnjivali Isusov mesijanski ulazak u Jeruzalem pred početak muke. Običaj se širio s vremenom po Europi, gdje su vjernici upotrebljavali zelene grane i drugih drveća te ih nakon sudjelovanja u bogoslužju stavljali u svoje domove ili na polja sa željom da Bog od njih odgoni zle sile i nevrijeme. S vremenom je uveden liturgijski blagoslov tih grančica na Cvjetnicu pred svečani ophod kako bi postalo očitije da zaštitna moć zelenih grana proizlazi iz blagoslova Crkve, a ne od nekih magijskih sila.
> 
> Mesijanski ulazak u Jeruzalem prvoj je Crkvi bio tako važan da su ga zabilježila sva četiri evanđelista utkavši u izvještaj elemente svoje teologije. U ovoj liturgijskoj godini čitamo danas Matejev izvještaj. Njemu su vlastiti sljedeći elementi:
> 
> - citat iz Iz 62, 11 i Zah 9, 9 o Mesiji mirotvorcu koji jaši na magarcu, dok narod priželjkuje Mesiju ratnika na konju (r. 4-5);
> 
> - da bi proročanstvo bilo što doslovnije ispunjeno, Matej bilježi kako je mnoštvo stavljalo haljine na magaricu i magare a Isus "uzjaha na njih" (r. 7);
> ...

----------


## ivana zg

*Poruka, 25. veljače 2008.

“Draga djeco! U ovom milosnom vremenu pozivam vas iznova na molitvu i odricanje. Neka vaš dan bude isprepleten malim žarkim molitvama za sve one koji nisu upoznali Božju ljubav. Hvala vam što ste se odazvali mome pozivu.” 
*

http://www.medjugorje.hr

----------


## ivana zg

> *Napravili smo velike stvari, ali ne i bolje stvari,očistili smo zrak, no zagadili dušu.
> 
> Svladali smo atom, ali ne i svoje predrasude,pišemo više, no učimo manje.
> 
> Planiramo više, no postižemo manje,naučili smo žuriti, no ne i čekati.
> 
> Gradimo jača računala, proizvodimo više kopija nego ikad, ali razgovaramo sve manje i manje.
> 
> Ovo su vremena brze prehrane i spore probave, velikih ljudi i sitnih karaktera, brzih zarada i plitkih odnosa.
> ...

----------


## pikula

obožavam Trsat, tamo sam doživjela neka od najljepših trenutaka u molitvi uz Majku Božju Trsatsku, imam sličicu sa sobom u novčaniku uvijek, jedva čekam da opet dođem -  :Smile:

----------


## MarikaPika

Svima koji u nedelju slavite dan Hristovog vaskrsenja cestitam i saljem ovu prigodnu pesmu  :Love:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y22G26aaEk

----------


## Hana_Sara

ahhh drage moje, evo nam jos jedan Uskrs se priblizio   :Heart:

----------


## Marna

Uskrsnu, kako je rekao ... Aleluja!  :Heart:  

Čestit i blagoslovljen Uskrs svima na forumu!
U duhu vjere i međusobnoga uvažavanja i nadalje na ovome pdf-u!  :Kiss:  

Evo, spremam se na prvu jutarnju misu u tišni i miru.

----------


## ivana zg

Sretan i Blagoslovljen Uskrs!
Maloprije sam stigla iz Hercegovine, na Veliki Petak bila u Međugorju, ispovjedila se i pomolila za sve vas i vaše nakane i mioitve koje nosite u srcima-Gospodin zna što vam-nam treba, i da ga ne zamolimo!  :Saint:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Gospodin zna što vam-nam treba, i da ga ne zamolimo!


Ja sam se borila u ove uskršnje dane s Ivanovim bronhitisom. Fizički naporno, a najgore od svega su trenuci straha za dijete. Uzela sam tada knjižicu sv. Josemarie Escrive i nasumce je otvorila. I pročitah - tražite Božje kraljevstvo i ne osjećajte tada strah jer Gospodin najbolje zna što vam treba  :Heart:  .Preplavio me tada osjećaj zajedništva s Bogom i povjerenje. I nestade strah.
Hvala ti za molitve Ivana  :Love:

----------


## pikula

Hvala  :Smile:  Mi smo u kozicama i propustili meni njaljepše obrede u godini  :Sad:

----------


## bubek

Ivana zg prekrasno si sve ovo napisala,uspjela si me dobrano rasplakat!  :Smile:  Moram priznati da me nedavni prekid trudnoće(spontani pobačaj) potaknuo da se opet okrenem vjeri!U vjeri je spas!!!   :Saint:

----------


## samaritanka

Rado vas čitam...
Prošla godina je bila godina rođenja vjere u meni...u mojoj 42. godini života, a Međugorje i prošlogodišnji Uskrs potvrda da je to istina. Otišla sam tamo iz znatiželje i vratila se drugačija. Prošla je godina dana od tada i razgovor o vjeri mi je posato dio svakodnevnice. Ljudi su sjetni kad pričaju o vjeri, o Isusu, o Bogu i ljubavi. Moja djeca također svakodnevno pričaju i povezuju događaje iz svakodnevnice sa Božjom riječi u Bibliji. Čitamo prije spavanja dječiju Bibliju, na preskokce, prigodno i ispočetka. Vrlo često mi nedostaju riječi na njemačkom ili obrnuto na hrvatskom, međutim vjerska smisao bilo kojeg jezika je ista.

Bila bi vam zahvalna na dječijim molitvama - pjesmicama koje djeca lako uče. Neke koje se rimuju. Moja djeca govore bolje njemački nego hrvatski.

Moja se djevojčica priprema za Prvu pričest i njena grupa prvopričesnika sa učiteljicom vjeronauka (katehetkinja ili katehetica...što je ispravno na hrvatskom?) dolazi kod nas kući i drži satove. Anina grupa se zove Vjernost uz još 6 grupa iz našeg naselja 1. Ljubav 2. Svjetlost 3. Zajedništvo 4. Povjerenje 5. Harmonija 6. ???zaboravih
Svaka grupa ima jednu duginu boju i DUGA je simbol njihove Prve pričesti i Znak Božje ljubavi.

----------


## Marna

Divno, *samaritanka*!  :Heart:  
Poslala sam ti dvije pp, a prethodno sam imala nekih teh. problema.
Nadam se da ćeš ih primiti. Javi se.  :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

*Poruka, 25. ožujka 2008.

“Draga djeco! Pozivam vas da radite na osobnom obraćenju. Još ste daleko od susreta s Bogom u vašem srcu. Zato provodite što više vremena u molitvi i klanjanju Isusu u Presvetom oltarskom sakramentu da vas on mijenja i stavi u vaša srca živu vjeru i želju za vječnim životom. Sve je prolazno dječice, samo je Bog neprolazan. S vama sam i potičem vas s ljubavlju. Hvala vam što ste se odazvali mome pozivu.” 
*

----------


## Anvi

> Bila bi vam zahvalna na dječijim molitvama - pjesmicama koje djeca lako uče. Neke koje se rimuju. Moja djeca govore bolje njemački nego hrvatski.


"Moj anđeo"

Na ovom linku ima jako puno pjesama, za sve postoji tekst, a neke možete i poslušati:
http://www.zupa-svkriz.hr/pjesme/popis_pjesama.htm

Postoji CD od Zagrebačkih mališana s vjerskim pjesmicama, možda se može naručiti:
http://www.zagrebacki-malisani.hr/in...d=27&Itemid=38

 :Kiss:

----------


## Savitri

Jel netko probao čitat Anastaziju ? 

'ZVONKI CEDAR RUSKI' Vladimir Megre

Ima 7 knjiga, čita se u jednom dahu...   :Heart:  

Meni je to najbolje 'štivo' i način na koji ću djetetu objašnjavat Boga, ljude, dobro i zlo, smrt i slične teme...

----------


## lucica

Evo molitve koje mi molimo svako veče uz Oče naš, Zdravo Marijo i Slava Ocu

nastavak anđela čuvara

...vječno klanjat dragom Bogu
Anđele moj dragi, čuvaru moj blagi
tebi hvala budi što me čuvaš svugdi,
nek je tebi hvala, što me čuvaš mala,
čuvaj me dok živim, da ništa ne skrivim,
Anđele Božji čuvaru moj,
danas (noćas) i uvijek uza me stoj,
ruku mi pruži vodi me ti,
prati i čuvaj od zala svih!!!

i još jedna našoj dragoj Majci Mariji:

Draga naša Majko, 
blagoslivljaj me svakoga dana
čuvj me u igri, učenju i svemu što radim,
bdij nada mnom kad spavam, pomozi mi da budem dobar svojim roditeljima i svima koji me vole,
čuvaj moju braću i sestre, 
roditelje, rodbinu i prijatelje,
da živimo u vjeri, ljubavi i miru..
Volimo te naša Draga Majko!!!

Možda zvuči puno, ali oni to tako brzo nauče i postane im normalno!!

----------


## ivana zg

Idem spati 
Boga zvati 
Bog će meni 
dobra dati 
i Marija, Božja mati 
slavu Božju uživati 

*************** 

Anđele moj dragi 
moj čuvaru blagi 
Tebi budi hvala 
što me čuvaš mala 
čuvaj mene dokle živim 
da ništa ne skrivim 

*************** 

Hvaljen budi Isuse 
oprosti mi pogreške 
ja Te ljubim srcem svim 
kad sam budna i kad spim 


Isuse maleni, prijatelju moj, 
prati me, vodi i uz mene stoj. 
Kao božje dijete da Ti slavu dam 
i da trajno ostanem 
Tvoj božanski hram. 
A nebeska Majka nek me trajno prati 
dobra Tvoja, Isuse, 
a i moja Mati! 


S Kristom ligam i ustajem, 
Krist me čuva, 
do po noći,a anđeli od po noći.


Slatka mala Terezice 
ja te lijepo molim 
reci malom Isusu 
da ga puno volim 
umorna mi glavica 
spavat valja poć, 
oče, majko laku noć



Idemo spat' 
Boga zvat' 
Mariju milovat. 
Marija je Božja mati, 
pa će nam se smilovati. 
Nebesa se otvoriše, 
anđeli se pokloniše, 
nečistaki pobjegoše. 
Hvala Bogu prođe danak 
i dolazi mili sanak. 
Tebe Boga ću prizvati 
da mi budeš u pomoći 
čuvajuć' me cijele noći, 
da me svaka bijeda mine 
i sutra mi sunčeko sine. 
Amen. 


 ovo sam našla na forumu mama-mami
inače ja sam kao mala imala dječji molitvenik, ali ga nikako ne mogu nači, i imam jednu zamolbu, znam jednu molitvu ali nisam sigurna da baš tako ide, ja ću je napisati, a neka me netko od vas ispravi, da sad ne zovem baku  :Smile:   ako sam pogriješila:

Križom se križam,
pod križ ligam,
križ me čuva,
od jutra do mraka, ( za ovu rećenicu nisam sigurna)
Bog i Gospa dovijeka,
Amen

----------


## ivana zg

Anđele moj nisam znao, Dragi Bog mi, Tebe dao.....

Anđele moj ja Te molim, Ti me čuvaj ja Te volim......

Anđele moj Ti me brani, kada dođu školski dani.....

Nek me vodi Tvoja ruka...idemo se igrat skupa.....

Kada mama na me viče, ti mi pričaj Rajske priče.....


http://www.verbum.hr/naklada/po02.htm
Moj mali molitvenik 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


U ovom molitveniku za djecu pokušali smo objediniti sve prednosti koje su jedni pred drugim imali molitvenici usmjereni prvopričesnicima i djeci osnovnoškolskog uzrasta. Knjiga je tvrdog uveza a sadrži veliki broj crteža i ilustracija u boji. Molitvenik je to koji plijeni svojim sadržajnošću, preglednošću ali i izuzetno povoljnom cijenom.






http://www.nasa-djeca.hr/index.php?o...=193&Itemid=11
Moje prve molitve  


http://www.upt.hr/index.php?action=v...&mid=15&id=392
MOLITVENIK ZA DJECU l NJIHOVE RODITELJE
Napisala ga je majka, psiholog. Njime želi pomoći roditeljima da svoju djecu nauče spontano moliti.

----------


## ivana zg

U Nedjelju smo s Emanuelom bili na Uskrs festu u Lisinskom od 19h-23:30 :shock:  uživala je, plesala, pjevala, dobila je blagoslov od kardinala Bozanića i biskupa Srakića :D   :Saint:  ,  :Love:   :Kiss:   zato mi je danas bilo malo lakše cijepiti  :Embarassed:   :Heart:  

"Vrijeme može biti odgođeno način može biti neočekivan ali odgovor će sigurno doći nijedna suza tajne patnje ni dah svete čežnje Bogu izliven neće biti izgubljen nego će u Božje vrijeme i način poput vjetra dopuhnuti u oblacima
Milosrđa i pasti poput pljuska blagoslova na tebe i na one za koje moliš" 
http://laudato.hr/molitve.htm

----------


## pikula

svaka čast, nemate pojma koliko mi fali otići na misu- mi smo u trećem krugu kozica- sad sam ih ja dobila i imam osjećaj da nikad neću izaći iz kuće. Htjela sam vaš nešto pitati - kako se osjećate u društvu ljudi koji psuju (nisam ni ja svetica - prije obraćenja sam jako psovala, a sad me zna uloviti onak u društvu u nekoj opuštenijoj atmosferi, ali to obično nije pred djecom i definitivno nije često), ali čini mi se da je to kod nas kao narodni običaj-čak i ljudi koji se deklariraju koa vjernici svesrdno kunu - ja osobno sklanjam djecu od toga,ali me ljudi često čudno gledaju. Kako se nosite s tim?

----------


## dupla duplica

ne baš sjajno, draga. i mene smeta, ali ne reagiram uvijek jasno. mlaka sam. ako se uzrujam, onda u srcu sudim tu osobu i maknem se ća. 
ako sam prisebna duha, pomolim se u srcu za tu osobu, ili zazovem zaštitu arkanđela Mihaela, ili molim Vjerovanje. a nekad i nešto kažem toj osobi, kao molbu da ne psuje. probam to reći bez napada, u ljubavi, koliko mogu. neki me popljuju, ali nekima je drago i kažu da će pripaziti.

ali tužno je da i ja sama ponekad, pod stresom, nešto izvalim. i kad me moji malci čuju, to mi nije drago. hvala Bogu, to su rijetki trenuci i odmah se ispričam Isusu, djeci i kažem da je to grozno i nek me probaju ne kopirati, ili tako nešto. mm ne psuje, niti itko od bližnjih, pa nemam puno drugih dvojbi u tom smislu.

neka vas svih blagoslovi Gospodin i neka vas čuva!

----------


## pikula

maoko nas svu psuju -kao jako su otkačeni i opušteni, jednom se dogodilo da smo išli na dva obiteljska (šira familija) ručka za redom i na oba se prepičavao nightmare stage - horor :shock: dominik se držao za pimpića preko hlača kao da se osjećao napadnut od toliko spominjanja istog -  bilo mi je užasno.Nisu navikli valjda pa primjećuju svaku psovku.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Eva i ja smo jučer bile na Trsatu i u crkvi, podragale smo i kip voljenog pape. Nedjeljom je obavezno odvedem na misu barem na 10 minuta, koliko izdržimo i ja i ona, opet dobro. U životu mi je potreban Isus, koliko god od njega se udaljavala i sporo se vraćala on je uvijek moja luka.

----------


## dupla duplica

Bravo za mamu i Evu.
pikula-    :Love:

----------


## lucica

Meni to užasnoo smeta, i moja se djeca zgražaju kad čuju kako netko sočno psuje, i na svaku psovku se pogledaju i vrte glavom u znak negodovanja.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ja blagoslivljam psovače. jednostavno iz srca zamolim Gospodina da ga blagoslovi. Ta sjetite se Njegovih riječi s Križa: "Oče oprosti im jer ne znaju što čine." Tražio je oprost za svoje krvnike. Svakodnevno sam okružena psovkom na radnom mjestu, čak i bogopsovkom (čak i od onih koji sebe zovu vjernicima) i događa se nekoliko puta dnevno da zamolim oprost za one koji svojim riječima Gospodina pribijaju na Križ.
Nakon što blagoslovim ne osjećam više niti ljutnju, niti tjeskobu.
I moja djeca znaju moj stav i učim ih koliko je psovka pogubna za duhovni život i koliko čovjek njome udaljuje blagoslove od sebe.

----------


## pikula

ljiljan@   :Heart:   pravi primjer

----------


## dupla duplica

bravo  :Love:

----------


## lucica

> Ja blagoslivljam psovače. jednostavno iz srca zamolim Gospodina da ga blagoslovi. Ta sjetite se Njegovih riječi s Križa: "Oče oprosti im jer ne znaju što čine." Tražio je oprost za svoje krvnike. Svakodnevno sam okružena psovkom na radnom mjestu, čak i bogopsovkom (čak i od onih koji sebe zovu vjernicima) i događa se nekoliko puta dnevno da zamolim oprost za one koji svojim riječima Gospodina pribijaju na Križ.
> Nakon što blagoslovim ne osjećam više niti ljutnju, niti tjeskobu.
> I moja djeca znaju moj stav i učim ih koliko je psovka pogubna za duhovni život i koliko čovjek njome udaljuje blagoslove od sebe.


_Momze obrisala smajlica u skladu sa forumskim pravilima_

----------


## ivana zg

:Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   evo ovo je za mene  :Crying or Very sad:  
osoba sam u čijoj se kući nije psovalo, možda koja sitna psovka u razgovoru na j... t.  , što ljudi i ne smatraju psovkom jer se koristi u svakodnevnom govoru (što ne znači da ona to nije).
Počela sam se družiti s prijateljicom koja jako psuje, ispočetka mi je to JAKOO smetalo, da bih na kraju ja počela psovati psovke za koje sam mislila da od srama neće nikada izaći iz mojih usta, da mogu psovati sve osim toga.

Živjela sam u katoličkoj komuni, u Italiji, izolirana od svijeta u molitvi bez ikakve psovke godinu dana, znala sam na engleskom opsovat  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:  , valjda mi se to nije činilo ko psovka na tuđem jeziku, ali kako nitko nije psovao oko mene, jednostavno nisam ni ja niti mi je to padalo na pamet, ni u ljutnji.
Inače okruženje ne djeluje na mene, i nisam podložna ni pozitivnim ni negativnim utjecajima, ali ovaj put je djelovalo i to pozitivno, i to tako kada sam se čula s sekom telefonom jednom prilikom, u razgovoru je upotrijebila riječ j...  te, a meni je to tako zaderalo uši da sam joj rekla da ne psuje, na što je ona meni rekla da ne glumim, i da ona uopće nije psovala!!!

Kada sam se vratila u Hrvatsku nakon 2g sve se vratilo na staro, sada užasno psujem, čak i moja familija koja to prije nije, jednostavno u ljutnji i bjesu to napravim s guštom iz inata, da se riješim pritiska, bijesa, da pokažem da mi je teško, da sam ljuta...

Ne znam koliko sam se puta ispovjedila zbog toga, baš zato što je to većinu puta svijestan i namjeran, a ne podsvjestan grijeh, koji uništava sav blagoslov i molitvu.

Jedan svećenik mi je na ispvjedi u Međugorju rekao(Slovenac) da ću završiti u Vrapću, ne zato što sam preumorna, već što nemam vremena za Boga, što sve radim bez Njega, a uz to psujem i prokljinjem...a tu nema blagoslova  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

To je istina, ja nikako da se izvučem iz kruga umora, preopterećenosti, strahova, ne spavanja, živćanosti, već sam par puta završila na Hitnoj i rekli su mi da je moje gušenje pruzrečeno kroničnim umorom, i da mi samo odmor može pomoć.
Ne pomažu ni krunice, ni mise, ni ispovjed, ni ikakava molitva, razmišljam da odem do Z.Linića- bojim se nekih drugih uzroka, ali mislim da je najveći problem u mom psovanju i koji pobija, "poništava" svu moju molitvu i blagoslov!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:  

" jezik kojim blagoslivljate, ne možete i proklinjati" piše negdje u Bibliji

----------


## ivana zg

tj. " jezikom, ustima kojima proklinjete, ne možete blagoslivljati" mislim da tako nekako ide

Psovka ubija i zagađuje dušu, um, i najprodavaniji je sotonin proizvod u Hrvata!!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

ivana zg

Ja nisam imala problema s psovanjem, ali jesam s ljutnjom. Svaka sitnica me ljutila i onda bi dugo bila neraspoložena, tmurna...
Na savjet tadašnjeg dečka (sadašnjeg muža) počela sam u tim trenucima, kada me nešto naljuti, moliti. I ljutnja bi vrlo brzo prošla i sve rjeđe se pojavljivala. Više gotovo i neznam kakav je to osjećaj (ljutiti se).

Ako si to već probala i nije pomoglo - sori...

(samo me nemoj psovati  :Wink:  )

----------


## Ifigenija

> ivana zg
> 
> Ja nisam imala problema s psovanjem, ali jesam s ljutnjom. Svaka sitnica me ljutila i onda bi dugo bila neraspoložena, tmurna...
> Na savjet tadašnjeg dečka (sadašnjeg muža) počela sam u tim trenucima, kada me nešto naljuti, moliti. I ljutnja bi vrlo brzo prošla i sve rjeđe se pojavljivala. Više gotovo i neznam kakav je to osjećaj (ljutiti se).
> 
> Ako si to već probala i nije pomoglo - sori...
> 
> (samo me nemoj psovati  )


Ovo je dobar primjer! Što si molila?

----------


## AdioMare

Ako mi se dogodi da u dva mjeseca opsujem dva puta ono što se negdje smatra poštapalicom, mogla bih se kladiti da me zaista jezik počne peći iza toga   :Grin:  , osjećam se kao produkt debelog crijeva.




> Ne pomažu ni krunice, ni mise, ni ispovjed, ni ikakava molitva,


Ivana, ovo me u jednu ruku čudi, u drugu žalosti. 
Kod mene je to potpuno suprotno, od kako se redovito ispovijedam, idem na sv. misu i zaista svakodnevno molim, to me samo više veže uz Gospodina i potrebu da produbljujem Njegovu prisutnost u mom životu kroz molitvu, misno slavlje, ispovijed... zapravo, od kad sam ušla na TA vrata, naprosto ne želim natrag, samo naprijed.

No, ti najbolje znaš što ti se događa i kako se osjećaš, pa postupi onako kako osjećaš da trebaš.   :Love:

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> Što si molila?


To je bilo na početku mog obraćenja i upoznavanja s Bogom.
Tada je za mene, moliti, značilo moliti "Oče naš", ali ne samo redati riječi, nego se zadubiti u smisao tih riječi.

Oče naš – Otac je dobar, voli me, želi mi dobro, ono što mi govori – za moj je boljitak, uvijek je spreman prihvatiti me i poduprijeti, čeka smo moj poziv
koji jesi – iako ga ne vidim, stvaran je i njegovo djelovanje može se vidjeti i osjetiti
...
budi volja Tvoja – o, da to bi za sve nas bilo najbolje, i molim Te pomozi mi da (u nekom konkretnom slučaju) prepoznam što je Tvoja volja i da ju prihvatim i kada to za mene predstavlja teškoće i bol

I tako redom.

Sada uglavno zahvalim ili zamolim za nešto određeno. Ako je to "vrijeme za molitvu" – znači da me nitko ne ometa i nemam drugih neodložnih poslova – to može potrajati. Jer kad počnem zahvaljivati tek onda uviđam što mi sve Bog daruje i koliko je milostiv... I kada molim za blagoslov, zaštitu, mudrost – počnem od svoje obitelji, prijatelja, susjeda, pa shvatim da bi bilo dobro da vodi i profesore, pa i liječnike, pa naše političare, pa se sjetim bolesnih, siromašnih, napuštenih kojima je potrebna snaga i hrabrost da prebrode teškoće kroz koje prolaze...

Kada sam u sto poslova koje ne mogu prekinuti, a nešto me izbaci iz takta i bespotrebno grubo reagiram, _iz dubine duše, srca i svijesti_, kažem:
Bože oprosti.
Molim Te pomozi da to više ne činim.

U stvari ovaj zadnji dio (kada sam u sto poslova, a nešto...) tek opkušavam ostvariti. Ključan trenutak je: sjetiti se Boga kad sam zaokupljena sa stotinu problema materjalne prirode.

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> Ja blagoslivljam psovače.


Nije mi to do sada palo na pamet, ali krećem Tvojim stopama.

----------


## AdioMare

Ne znam kako bih to objasnila (i sebi samoj) osim da mi srce još potpuno nije otvoreno  :Crying or Very sad:  , iako se razum trudi iz petnih žila. Ili je obrnuto?

No, mene stoji izvjesne muke ne nizati riječi kao pogani, biti svjesna riječi molitve koju izgovaram, istovremeno razmišljati o otajstvima i .... ne samo u mislima ne odlutati od molitve, već se duboko i istinski; ne  pronaći u riječima, već u njima ostati, ako me razumijete... 
Vjerujem da moja nestrpljiva narav opet želi neke stvari preko noći i da će doći trenutak potpunog predanja i pripadanja...

Kažem, nisam to u potpunosti u mogućnosti, (ne mogu niti uspoređivati jer ne znam kako to izgleda kod drugih vjernika) ali trudim se izgovarati riječi molitve s dubokom vjerom, jer one jesu istina u koju ja duboko vjerujem.

Ne znam je li preintimno pitati kako je kod vas?

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala vam cure na savjetima  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Saint:  

Ni ja više ne znam u čemu je problem, osim da sam PREUMORNO I PREOPTEREĆENA, a sve bi htijela napraviti, i kada me neko kritizira, poludim, mislila sam da ja najviše očekujem od sebe, ali očekuju i drugi, mada se prave da ne..pa onda oni puknu na mene, baš u onome trenutku kada ja pomislim da bih mogla biti malo popustljivija prema sebi i ne živcirati se toliko. Ja nemam vremena za sebe, ali baš ni jedne sekunde, ni kada idem na WC-e, jer i tada bebica ide samnom. Nikada mi se to u životu nije dogodilo, ali ja već 1g, nemam sekunde za sebe, i kada mi priteknu u pomoć, ja moram obavljati stvari koje ne stignem s malom  :Crying or Very sad:  osjećam da pucam i da sam se preopteretila  :Crying or Very sad:  


Što se tiče samog izgovaranja riječi bez da u njih uroniš, jednom mi je rekao jedan svečenik ili sam negdje pročitala; samo moli, kako je tu netko već meni savjetovao lijepo, u ljutnji, samo moli, kroz zube i bijes izgovaraj molitvu, bez razumjevanja, nije bitno samo moli i sve blagoslivljaj, od predmeta, ljudi, mjesta, vremena, događaja koji te čekaju,-i najveći "pustinjaci", sveci su imali i po par sušnih godina kada nisu osjećali ništa kada su molili ( ja mislim da sam ja već duže vrijeme u toj sušnoj fazi), kada se u njihovom žicotu nisu događale bitne spoznaje, niti neka veća ljubav prema Bogu.......

Ja mislim da je i takva bezrazmišljajuća molitva bolja od nikakve, jer je blagoslov, isto kao što je nesvjesna psovka-proklestvo????

kažu da treba moliti u ljutnji, a najviše blagoslivljati jer tako pobjeđuješ zlo i zloga, a i sebe.
Iskreno ja sam to nekada mogla i uvjek je palililo, postala bih bolje volje, ali danas to više ne mogu, kao da ne želim zatomiti, smiriti tu ljutnju, nego je izbaciti iz sebe po svima  :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:  

Teško je moliti s razumjevanjem da nam misli ne lutaju, ja sam išla na meditacije u tišini po tri dana i par sati, i to je nemoguće da ti misli ne odlutaju ni časa ili da na trenutak ne misliš na ništa.
Meni je lakše moliti neke "svoje" molitve nego promišljati o pojedinačnim riječima npr. Oče naša satima  :Smile:   iskreno ne vidim puno smisla u tome...u molitvi treba biti konkretan, kratak...drugo je npr. razmišljanje o postajama Križnog puta itd.

Mi smo se ns FSR-u jednom zezali, da niko neće moći izmoliti cijeli Oče naš, s razumjevanjem svake riječi i da mu misli ni jednom ne odlutaju-nitko nije uspio!!! :shock: 
Ja najviše volim to polakše moliti pogotovo Zdravo Mariju, kao da se baš obraćam njoj tim pozdravom, pa si je onda nekako posvjestim kao da je "prava osoba" ispred mene, i onda nekako to konkretnije imolim, ali ne mogu to npr. cijelu krunicu.

----------


## ivana zg

Blago vam se kada imate MIR u duši, i vremena za sebe i Boga.
Ima te sebe, ja više nemam. Čovjek jednostavno da bi bio normalan treba biti sam s sobom i Bogom, imati sebe, da bi se mogao davati drugima.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dupla duplica

ivana zg, ne obeshrabruj se!
to što si umorna i rastrgana, napeta i nisi potpuno u miru - ne znači da nemaš odnos s Bogom!
On je milostiv Otac, i zna zašto ti dopušta ovo vrijeme....
....sigurno ima jaaako dobar plan s tobom.

a to što kažeš....mislim ovako: često smo mi prekomotni da bi tražili Boga u krizama. volimo misliti da je razgovor s Bogom nešto za što trebamo svoj mir. i ja tako nekako u sebi priželjkujem.
ali znam da upravo u kušnjama, On želi jačati moju vjeru.
i znam, da ih daje s nježnom ljubavlju u želji da me odgoji u zrelu vjernicu.

ipak, kao i ti, u tim se trenucima često prepustim svojim slabostima, a samo kad sam jaka u DUhu, okrenem se Njemu i pustim da me provede kroz tu krizu. i to su najbolja iskustva.

ne boj se, Bog te voli, i dat će ti snagu...samo strpljivo sa sobom!  :Love:

----------


## ivana zg

> ivana zg, ne obeshrabruj se!
> to što si umorna i rastrgana, napeta i nisi potpuno u miru - ne znači da nemaš odnos s Bogom!
> On je milostiv Otac, i zna zašto ti dopušta ovo vrijeme....
> ....sigurno ima jaaako dobar plan s tobom.
> 
> a to što kažeš....mislim ovako: često smo mi prekomotni da bi tražili Boga u krizama. volimo misliti da je razgovor s Bogom nešto za što trebamo svoj mir. i ja tako nekako u sebi priželjkujem.
> ali znam da upravo u kušnjama, On želi jačati moju vjeru.
> i znam, da ih daje s nježnom ljubavlju u želji da me odgoji u zrelu vjernicu.
> 
> ...


hvala ti na ohrabrenju, osjetila sam neku toplinu, iskrenost, dok sam ovo čitala  :Saint:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart: 

 stvarno sam na dnu dna, nadam se da neću dublje, upravo sam se maloprije i s mamom posvađala, jednostavno se "ne podnosimo" u zadnje vrijema :shock: 

a ovo što si rekla da Bog ima neki plan samnom...to ja mislim cijeli život i osjećala sam se tako posebnom, kao mala djevojčica zbog toga, kao da sam privilegirana kod Boga, ( i čekala ja da ste taj plan napokon ostvari  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Wink:  ) dok kao starija nisam skontala, da Bog s svima ima plan  :Embarassed:   :Smile:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

ivana , potpuno te razumijem. Ja sam se tako osjećala tjedan dana pred svadbu. Živčana i ljuta umjesto vesela i opuštena pred najljepši dan u životu (barem do onda  :Wink:  ). Bila sam grozna pod tim silnim pritiskom organizacije pira i imperativa da "sve mora biti savršeno". Pucala sam po šavovima. U petak, dan prije svadbe, sve je kulminiralo. Svima je dozlogrdilo moje ponašanje, budući MM je bio ljut, ali je nakraju skužio kako mi pomoći. Spakirao me i otišli smo van. Odveo me u crkvu, ja sam se ispovijedila, isplakala ko kišna godina. Došla sam doma kao novi čovjek, smirena i dobre volje. Drugi dan je vjenačnje bilo divno.

----------


## Zdenka2

Nisam uvijek jednako usredotočena, kao što nije nitko. Ali, vjerujem, i kad moj duh nije uz svaku riječ koju izgovaram, riječ je tu i dobra volja je tu. Volim moliti i naučene i "svoje" molitve i jedno i drugo ima svoje mjesto i značenje. Poznate molitve smiruju mi duh, a svojim molitvama razgovaram s Bogom i puštam ga u svoje srce, priznajem mu svoje muke i slabosti, puštam ga da djeluje u meni, ponekad se i sukobljavam s njim. 

Što se tiče "prelijetanja" molitava bez razumijevanja, djeci sam kupila slikovnicu "Oče naš" koja svakoj riječi molitve posvećuje jednu priču i objašnjenje prikladno za djecu. Moj sin je to slušao otvorenih očiju i rekao mi je: Mama, ja sam tek sada svjestan da do sada pola toga nisam razumio. I u razgovoru s djecom može se razmišljati i razgovarati o smislu molitve, a kroz to usredotočujem ne samo djecu nego i sebe.  :Smile:

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> ...Ja mislim da je i takva bezrazmišljajuća molitva bolja od nikakve, jer je blagoslov...


Vjerujem da je tako.





> ...kao da ne želim zatomiti, smiriti tu ljutnju, nego je izbaciti iz sebe po svima


Jedna psihologica je pričala da je upoznala muža iženu koji su, kad bi se sukobili, lajali jedno na drugo.
Oni su na taj način izbacivali svoje frustracije, a nisu si ništa ružno ni grubo rekli. Nakon lajanja mogli su puno mirnije riješiti sukob.





> ...pa si je onda nekako posvjestim kao da je "prava osoba" ispred mene, i onda nekako to konkretnije i molim...


Znala sam uzeti stolicu i staviti kraj sebe da Isus može sjesti.  :Embarassed:

----------


## AdioMare

> ... a svojim molitvama razgovaram s Bogom i *puštam ga u svoje srce*, priznajem mu svoje muke i slabosti, *puštam ga da djeluje u meni*...


Teško mi je s ljudima govoriti na tom nivou, a ne porediti s nečim opipljivim...
*Zdenka*, je li to kao kad jednom savladaš neku zemaljsku vještinu (ovdje duhovnu) pa ju je nemoguće ikada više ne znati, biti nevješt u njoj?

Nadam se da ćeš razumjeti kako to mislim... ne mogu se baš ovdje otvoriti u potpunosti, ali ... npr. ja osjećam Božje djelovanje oko sebe, (svejsna sam, tu je) osjećam kako se mijenjam zbog Njega, (svjesna sam da djeluje u meni) meni ne nedostaje ljubavi za Njega, (iz iste to radim za Njega) ali nedostaje mi onaj nedokučivi spokoj, kada u trenutku ne trebam zazivati, okretati se, tražiti; već ZNATI da je On tu. 

Evo, dok ovo pišem, nametnuo mi se jedan odgovor, ali već kad sam napisala...

----------


## pikula

Draga Ivana, ja sam neki dan plakala mužu da ne mogu više ovako. Nabrojala sam sve što  ne valja i zbog čega sam nesretna i osjećam da ne mogu davati. Ne možeš točiti iz praznog vrča. Djeca su nam predivan blagoslov, ali ja ove zime (alergije,kozice, adaptacija na vrtić) od poč.dvanaestog mjeseca nisam imala vremena za sebe i pukla sam. Nakon napada plača shvatila sam dvije stvari da mi treba sna (dok sam imala kozice spavala sam ko klada 20 sati na dan) i nastavila sam ići spavati s klincima i drugo da mi treba aktivnosti i druženja. Jučer sam prošetala pola sta psa s bratom, danas idem na fitness s frendicom. Sat vremena. Dugo sam tjerala posao od sebe da se mogu posvetiti klincima i sad posla nema. Trebat će vremena da se  tim pomirim,ali kad god zavirim u svoje srce shvatim da je to plan za mene. Da budem tu za njih i za sebe i za muža. Da budem sretna i zadovoljna i na raspolaganju. Jer nemaju nikog drugog (bake, dede su nam fiju). Lomi me usamljenost, potreba za dokazivanjem, odricanje. Ipak kad se pomolim osjetim mir što sam tu gdje jesam. Moje tijelo je tu da služi Bogu, a ja sam ga stalno vrijeđala i nisam se brinula za njega i procjenjivala kao adut u kartama, a nisam bila zahvalna za sve što mogu raditi i doprinositi.  :Smile:   Bolje sam. Ne molim puno, ali brojim svoje blagoslove i kad god mogu barem u sebi kažem iskrneo Hvala Bogu, za sve što vidim ili čega se sjetim. Osjećamda seponovno približavam i sebi i Bogu   :Smile:

----------


## dupla duplica

hvala Bogu za ovaj topic!
osjećamse ...kao kod kuće.  :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> ... a svojim molitvama razgovaram s Bogom i *puštam ga u svoje srce*, priznajem mu svoje muke i slabosti, *puštam ga da djeluje u meni*...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Teško mi je s ljudima govoriti na tom nivou, a ne porediti s nečim opipljivim...
> *Zdenka*, je li to kao kad jednom savladaš neku zemaljsku vještinu (ovdje duhovnu) pa ju je nemoguće ikada više ne znati, biti nevješt u njoj?
> 
> Nadam se da ćeš razumjeti kako to mislim... ne mogu se baš ovdje otvoriti u potpunosti, ali ... npr. ja osjećam Božje djelovanje oko sebe, (svejsna sam, tu je) osjećam kako se mijenjam zbog Njega, (svjesna sam da djeluje u meni) meni ne nedostaje ljubavi za Njega, (iz iste to radim za Njega) ali nedostaje mi onaj nedokučivi spokoj, kada u trenutku ne trebam zazivati, okretati se, tražiti; već ZNATI da je On tu. 
> 
> Evo, dok ovo pišem, nametnuo mi se jedan odgovor, ali već kad sam napisala...


Ja ne čekam taj spokoj, iako čeznem za njim. Jednom sam, ima već godina bila na jednom predavanju o miru, miru čovjeka s Bogom i spokoju duše koji iz toga proizlazi. Moje pitanje je bilo, a što s nemirom? Jer ja sam prije nespokojan nego spokojan čovjek - moji nemiri su u meni, nekad me opterećuju, a nekad me vuku naprijed. Svećenik mi je odgovorio da i nemir ima svoje mjesto u tom odnosu, da je i on Bogu mio. Takav si kakav si. Kad sam pisala ovo o svojoj molitvi mislila sam na to da se ne ogoljujem pred svakim, ali pred Bogom da. Razotkrivam mu se i priznajem sebi i njemu sve. I ja bih voljela dokučiti takvu smirenost da uvijek mogu osjetiti Božje prisustvo, ali do tada se zadovoljavam trenucima u kojima to postižem i samim traženjem Boga i sebe.

----------


## pikula

Cure, trebam vašu pomoć. Možda ovome ovdje nije mjesto, ali nigdje drugdje se ne bih usudila tako nešto priznati. Udarila sam sina danas. Bilo je grozno. Najradije bih si ruku odsjekla. Ne mogu si oprostiti, a pogotovo zato što mi se stvarno zacrnilo pred očima u tom trenu. Užasno se bojim da će se to ponoviti - jer sam izgubila kontrolu. 
Nije opravdanje, ali samo da opišemsituaciju -Dodo je gledao sa strane Di kako trči i gadno je potčkaljio - meni se to učinilo užasno podlo, on se smijao, ja sam ga bacila na krevet i klepila po leđima- mislim nema traga nisam ga ozljedila,ali svejedno - da sam vidjela nekog drugog da to radi zgrozila bih se.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ivana padne mi na pamet nešto što bi ti možda moglo poslužiti. Nedavno je u našoj župi vlč. Mijo Nikić imao duhovnu obnovu na temu "Upoznaj samog sebe". Puno me je njegovih misli dotaklo, a najviše ova: "Molitva te mora kao čovjeka promijeniti. Ako molitva ne promijeni tebe, ti moraš mijenjati molitvu!" Nije rekao na koji način treba mijenjati molitvu, mislila sam tada - možda se i sabranost i predanje tijekom molitve može izmoliti. Ali me fascinirao danas onaj dio Netkomioteonick-inog posta gdje kaže - stavim stolicu kraj sebe da Isus može sjesti dok molim. T je prava stvar - Isus je rekao:"Ja sam s vama!!!"
I nikada ne treba pomisliti da za neki Bogu dragi cilj nema nade da se ostvari. Samo je pitanje naše ustrajnosti u vjeri.
I sve treba prepustiti Bogu. Naša snaga je u Gospodinu. Kad to spoznamo (ja to uvijek iznova spoznajem  :Embarassed:  ) sve je lakše, nestaje bespomoćnosti i beznađa.
Pikula ispovijedi se i bit će ti lakše. Znaš da je sastavni dio ispovijedi pokajanje i obećanje da nećeš više griješiti. Kad te krivnja izjeda to djeluje kontraproduktivno.
Meni je mogućnost ispovijedi najljepši dio naše vjere. Bog ne odustaje od nas već oprašta...mi opraštamo jedni drugima...u tome je mir.

----------


## ivana zg

> Ivana padne mi na pamet nešto što bi ti možda moglo poslužiti. Nedavno je u našoj župi vlč. Mijo Nikić imao duhovnu obnovu na temu "Upoznaj samog sebe". Puno me je njegovih misli dotaklo, a najviše ova: "Molitva te mora kao čovjeka promijeniti. Ako molitva ne promijeni tebe, ti moraš mijenjati molitvu!" Nije rekao na koji način treba mijenjati molitvu, mislila sam tada - možda se i sabranost i predanje tijekom molitve može izmoliti. Ali me fascinirao danas onaj dio Netkomioteonick-inog posta gdje kaže - stavim stolicu kraj sebe da Isus može sjesti dok molim. T je prava stvar - Isus je rekao:"Ja sam s vama!!!"
> I nikada ne treba pomisliti da za neki Bogu dragi cilj nema nade da se ostvari. Samo je pitanje naše ustrajnosti u vjeri.
> I sve treba prepustiti Bogu. Naša snaga je u Gospodinu. Kad to spoznamo (ja to uvijek iznova spoznajem  ) sve je lakše, nestaje bespomoćnosti i beznađa.
> Pikula ispovijedi se i bit će ti lakše. Znaš da je sastavni dio ispovijedi pokajanje i obećanje da nećeš više griješiti. Kad te krivnja izjeda to djeluje kontraproduktivno.
> Meni je mogućnost ispovijedi najljepši dio naše vjere. Bog ne odustaje od nas već oprašta...mi opraštamo jedni drugima...u tome je mir.


HVALA!


*Netkomioteonick*hvala!!

*pikula* totalno te razumijem, ja sam zato i sva izvan sebe, jer se na kraju izderavam na malu, a ona ima tek jednu godinu. Pokušam joj 30 puta objasniti mirno ne to, dok u međuvremenu jurim kućom i pokušavam napraviti bar osnovne stvari- i onda mi pukne živac i počnem se derati na nju,samo je pitanje vremena kada će mi ruka poletiti.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Nisam ja ljuta na nju nego na sve ostale prvo na MM jer mi ne pomaže dovoljno i ne razumije da sam i ja samo čovjek i jednostavno ne mogu više! I to kada se derem na malu to je iz straha da se ne ozljedi ali što mi to vrijedi, kada će ona zbog toga biti živćana kada odraste poput mene, puna frustracija-a ja to ne želim.
MM je bio rođendan  u četvrtak, ja sam ga dočekala u suzama, i naravno živčana, raščupana, ova je plakal u stolici za hranjenje, stan je bio svinjac, nisam mu kupila nikakav poklon, mada to nije bitno-poanta je u tome da sam u tom trenutku doživila slom živaca-i ko za osvetu njemu upropastila rođendan- pa neka on vidi kako je meni...naravno došlo je do svađe..on radi po cijele dane..  :Crying or Very sad:  

Na kraju smo otišli na Sljeme na ručak, sva sam se oraspoložila samo da se maknem iz kuće-i onda šok-nekom bi to možda bilo simpatično ali meni nije; moja jednogodišnja curica je u jednom trenutku digla prst na mene i rekla;em,emmm-kao ne, ne!!!!!!

Potonule su mi sve lađe, jer ona je počela mahati prstom na mene, pošto joj ja cijeli dan govorim ne, ne  :Crying or Very sad:  

Često molim Boga da je zaštiti od Zal i Zloga, nesreće, bolesti...a najviše od mene, MM, da joj moje ponašanje ne naškodi, možda moji loši savjeti.....

Inače jako sam tjeskobna i u neprestanom strahu da će se nešto loše dogoditi, da će nam neko provaliti u kuću, da ćemo poginuti MM i ja, a mala ostati sama, da će se Emi nešto dogoditi od cjepiva koje mora primiti ( Priorixa-menigitis, autizam)-to je grijeh znam, ali ja se sva tresem od straha i ne mogu spavati, razmišljam kako je sve prolazno, kako će mi uskoro umrijeti baka, pa mama, pa ja...toliko sam svijesna te smrti da se bojim da me nebi depresija primila  :Crying or Very sad:  

Divim se svima vama koji imate više djece, ja to ne bih mogla, oduvjek sam to znala, svoju Emanuelu sam htijela, ali s druge strane nisam, zbog sebe, upravo iz straha da joj ja kao najbliža ne uništim život zauvjek svojim ponašanjem odgojom,živćanošću...a to si nikada ne bi oprostila...ponekad je žalim što ju je Bog dao meni, možda bi joj s nekom drugom mamom bilo puno bolje-nekom veselom, stabilnom, neopterećenom....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pikula

ivana i  meni često prolaze takve misli korz glavu. Ključ za sve je druženje. U živo, slušanje drugih.Pričaj sa ženom u dućanu, frizerkom bilo kim tko se smješi.  Kad sam sama doma stignem razvit svakakve scenarije u glavi, a evo jučer sam bila na vježbanju, pa mi je došla frendica i bile smo zajedno u parku, došao je stari deda s operacije (susjed) pa smo slavili i nisam stigla ni pomisliti ništa loše. Ta izolacija na koju su osuđene mame je kao kazna na samicu.Ozbiljno. Nisi ti luda. Svako bi poludio. i ja sam  :Grin:   Odi na kavu kod bake od sto godina samo pričaj s nekim živim - meni je to jedini spas. Kad meni moji penzići susjedi nabroje sve svoje tegobe odmah mi je bolje  :Laughing:  , a kaj je  najbolje svi su imali hrpu djece pa što god spomenem oni su već proživjeli. možda je to druženje za dedekima i bakama nekom smješno, ali oni su isto sami kao i mi mame s malima pa su nam i kolege na neki način. Pomažemo si međusobno  :Love:  P
Drži se kolegice

----------


## mali mrav

Drage mame,
pomalo vas čitam, a nikako da se uključim među vas od srama što nemam kako "obogatiti" ovu zajednicu divnih ljudi. Znam da nismo savršeni i da nas Gospodin može učiniti takvima, ako mu dopustimo, ali ja sam sve gora!!!
*ivana zg* potpuno te razumijem. I ja sam zadnjih par dana postala pregruba prema ribici svojoj. Uopće se ne znam kontrolirati. Prije bi planula samo na MM. Čini mi se da pucam po šavovima. Otkad sam rodila zapostavila sam svoju dušu i molitvu i znam da to uništava moj brak i odnose s ljudima, ali to zlo je toliko jako i stalno mene i MM odvlači od Boga. Molili smo nedavno par dana za redom Gospinu krunicu i sve je bilo drugačije. Zašto smo stali? Iz nedostatka vremena, lijenosti...Evo, u srcu mi vrišti želja da osjetim onaj mir i sreću koji samo Isus može dati. I zato, uz Božju pomoć, krećem u borbu s krunicom u ruci!
Svaka vaša,i najmanja molitva, bit će nam od velike pomoći! 
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## pileeee

nisam, doduse, jos stigla procitati sve sto pise na ovom topicu, ali sam tako sretna sto postoji i ne mogu da se ne javim!!!  :Kiss:  
trenutno sam u slicnoj situaciji kao mali mrav...
nikako na zelenu granu s molitvom...sto je uzasno glupa situacija, jer potrebno je toliko malo (ne treba bas svaki dan izmoliti cijelu krunicu ili sl.)...
mislim, u biti zvuci jednostavno, "zapoceti dan s molitvom", no realizacija je kod nas svejedno - 0 bodova...
sve skupa zvuci banalno, no na taj nacin Boga malo-pomalo ostavljamo po strani...a to ima puno dalekoseznije posljedice nego sto se na prvi pogled cini...ili mozda stvari dozivljavam predramaticno...

oprostite ako je post izvan teme (nisam stigla sve procitati, nadovezujem se na m.mrava, s kojom suosjcam    :Kiss: ) 
pozdrav svima!

----------


## Marna

Priznajem, pokušavam biti usredotočena na molitvu, ali mi se ponekad događa da "odlutam", nešto odvrati moju pozornost i tada obično prekinem s molitvom i odlučim moliti kasnije odnosno onda kada ću biti istinski tome posvećena. Inače, ne volim ništa raditi (niti govoriti) reda radi ili jer se "to" mora i sl., pa je bolje biti iskren, a Isus dobro poznaje naše srce i naše misli.
Događalo mi se da nisam molila danima, pa i u dužim razdobljima, koja su bila isprekidana povremenim odlascima na misu ili kratke molitve navečer. Ne želim se ovdje opravdavati, ali je istina ponekad smo umorni, iscrpljeni, lijeni, bezvoljni, ali postoje i razdoblja suhoće, osjećaja da smo prazni ... O tome su svjedočili i sveci, koji su u potpunosti bili posvećeni vjeri i Kristu.  :Heart:  

Trenutno čitam (i preporučujem):
BIRŠIĆ, Gracijan: O svetom Antunu Padovanskom - drukčije - Zagreb: HKD sv. Jeronima, 2004. 

Svima hvala za iskrena svjedočanstva koja čitam na ovome pdf-u!  :Kiss:

----------


## Marna

Zanesena bijah u pisanju!  :Embarassed:  
svjedočanstva=svjedočenja

----------


## dupla duplica

joj, što volim ovaj topic! :D i sve vas...

...sutra naša draga Daphne krsti svoja tri anđela, budite s nama u molitvi za njihove živote...da budu posvećeni i u predanosti Očevoj volji!

----------


## ljiljan@

Eh da, Daphne! Puno puta je se sjetim dok vodim svakodnevne bitke s malim Ivanom koji u ovoj fazi odrastanja baš sve mora vidjeti, dotaknuti i probati pa bilo to vrelo, opasno, otrovno...pa trčim stalno za njime...pa onda shvatim da sam odnos sa starijom djecom svela na: jeste li jeli, učili, da li je bilo ocjena...pa onda od te spoznaje  :Crying or Very sad:  i odlučim više se posvetiti i njima, pa me onda grebe što je kuća nepospremljena. Daphne s njih osmero i toliko entuzijazma :D ! Zašto takvi ljudi ne bi bili više isticani u medijima, trebalo bi im dati udarne termine na TV da se i mi ostali educiramo da znamo razlikovati dobro i loše, bitno i nebitno i da nam nevažne sitnice ne ugrožavaju naše ovozemaljske dane.
Ivana, Pikula i ostale koje ponekad, poput mene, pucate po svim šavovima, Gospodin nam svima poručuje:"Uzdajte se u mene!" Riječi su to mog svećenika prilikom moje ispovijedi. Rekao mi je ovako - vaša je pogreška što sve hoćete sami, bez Isusa, slušam vas i čujem samo - ja ovo, ja ono, meni teško. Kažete da molite svaki dan, idete na misu, pričešćujete se - znači Isus je s vama. Zašto se onda ne pouzdate u Njega? Stavite ruke na raspelo i recite-Isuse ne mogu sama, trebam tebe.
Kroz riječi svećenika, na Svetoj ispovijedi progovara nam sam Gospodin. I to treba poslušati. Uvijek, ali uvijek kad poslušam - ispadne dobro!

----------


## dijanam

Svi imamo lose trenutke, dane, mjesece..

Ne trebamo se zbog toga ne voljeti. Volimo u sebi ono sto Gospodin voli u nama i to njegujmo. 

Ja imam jako losih trenutaka. Takvih da se posramim sama sebe. Ali opet se trudim da i zbog tih trenutaka ne budem stroga prema sebi. 

Ivana, vidim u tvojim rijecima neku ogorcenost same prema sebi, a to razara. Prepoznala si lose, imenovala ga. Okreni se onom dobrom, treniraj to na sebi i voli se. Dobro je prepoznati grijeh i odreci ga se, ali nije dobro zivjeti u stalnom samoprijekoru koji na momente prelazi u samoprijezir i osjecaj da smo nedostojni Očeve ljubavi.

Ljubav nije samo emocija. LJubav je i odluka. I ljubav prema Bogu i ljubav prema drugom čovjeku i ljubav prema sebi. 

A molitva je i meni dugo predstavljala problem... hrpa nedoumica- kako moliti, kako se usredotociti, kako zauzdati misli koje lutaju.... I onda su mi rastom u vjeri neka pitanja sama odgovorena (ne jos sva).

Sada vjerujem da krscanska molitva nije ponavljanje mantre, a jos manje neki mentalni trening ili vizualizacija.

Molitva moze biti i razgovor, i kratki vapaj, i dugi zbrckani razgovor s Bogom (i prepirka, sto veli Zdenka) i kratka zahvala, i cijeli niz zahvala.

Ali bit molitve je predanje. I to je ono sto mene uporno uci moj najdrazi fratar. Krscanska molitva je - Tvoja volja neka bude Gospodine, ne moja. 
A ja cu Tvoju volju sa zahvalnoscu prihvatiti. Ma kako mozda ona bila meni teska.

----------


## dijanam

A za Daphne i malene: čestitam i želim obilje blagoslova!

----------


## AdioMare

> Krscanska molitva je - Tvoja volja neka bude Gospodine, ne moja. 
> A ja cu Tvoju volju sa zahvalnoscu prihvatiti. Ma kako mozda ona bila meni teska.


Ja ovo prihvaćam.
Onda mi se prvi puta dogodi situacija u kojoj ja nešto žarko želim, i žarko molim i moje misli nisu u stanju prihvatiti ništa drugo.
Onda osvijestim... ako to jako želim i pri tome u Božju milost jako vjerujem, gdje je problem?!
U crvu koji u meni probudi brigu i strah (Zdenka, tada vapim za onim spokojem), iako ja znam da je Bogu sve moguće?
Zašto se budi taj moj strah?
Ne vjerujem dovoljno jako? Ne prihvaćam volju Božju?
Mislim da nešto više mogu napraviti ako se brinem i bojim?
Jer, kako to postići i s vremena na vrijeme se ne sjetiti i ne biti očajan? Iako sve predaš u Njegove ruke?

Nekada mi se dogodi (kao sada) da sam si toliko smiješna, jer vidim i sama da pokušavam utjecati na Božju volju. To ja zovem žicanjem.
Iako, dok žicam, pred očima mi je samo malena ribica koja se svom snagom koprca u čamcu pokušavajući iskočiti van, a zna da će ju samo milost ribareva odvesti u more.

U takvim trenucima napravim ovo što Ljiljana kaže: Isuse, ne mogu sama, trebam tebe! - i nastavim živjeti dan po dan, jer jedino na taj način ne razmišljam puno u naprijed i tako ne griješim dušu.


Cure, svima kojima treba, od srca pružam jedan  :Love: .

----------


## Zdenka2

AM, i meni se zna dogoditi da me hvata taj strah, a to se događa onda kada izgubiš nit i podlegneš iluziji da možeš kontrolirati i savladati sve, da sve možeš i moraš sama. Puno je toga oko nas (i u nama) što nas uvjerava u to da možemo sve, da sve ovisi samo o našoj volji, kao da smo neki polubogovi. I kad u tim uzaludnim nastojanjima osjetiš posustajanje osjetiš strah. Ali, dovoljno se je samo sjetiti da ne moraš ići kroz život sama, da je Bog stalno uz tebe i da je dovoljno da tražiš pomoć. Bog ti daje slobodu i ne nameće se, on čeka da ga pozoveš.

A "žicanje" od Boga? Iskreno, i meni se to događa kad nešto žarko želim i mislim da ima malo ljudi koji su jači od toga. Zapravo, i ne vidim nešto strašno loše u tome da se od Boga traži pomoć i na taj način. On i to čuje.

----------


## AdioMare

Zdenka, znaš što me muči?

To što ja pozivam Boga, ali u ovom trenutku nisam se u stanju primiriti s činjenicom da će volja Njegova u konačnici možda biti drugačija od moje. 
I to me jako, jako lomi, u danu 100 puta udalji i primakne.  :Sad: 

Blažen je svatko tko unaprijed prihvaća volju Božju.

----------


## pikula

> Ljubav nije samo emocija. LJubav je i odluka. I ljubav prema Bogu i ljubav prema drugom čovjeku i ljubav prema sebi. 
> 
> Ali bit molitve je predanje. I to je ono sto mene uporno uci moj najdrazi fratar. Krscanska molitva je - Tvoja volja neka bude Gospodine, ne moja. 
> A ja cu Tvoju volju sa zahvalnoscu prihvatiti. Ma kako mozda ona bila meni teska.


Potpisujem, samo treba se toga sjetiti kad si u "suhoj " fazi, zapetljan u svoje samosaželjenje ili nešto slično - zato trebamo jedni druge.Hvala svima koji su tu da nas podsjete na bitno  :Heart:  

Daphne velike čestitke  :Love:  Kako stoji Daphne s robicom i sl. Da li akcija još traje? Zna netko?

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala vam svima.  :Kiss:  

Ispričati ću vam na jednom banalnom, ne vrijednom spomena, jednostavnom,glupom i smiješnom primjeru kako djeluje Božija volja.

Življela sam u Međugorju, i 2 dana prije polaska u komunu na volontiranje u Italiju, pukne mi prvi put u životu, zub, i to na sjemenku iz kruha.
Nemam vremena za ići u Zagreb, BiH, druga država nemam zdravstveno, a novaca nemam za privatnika, živim od providnosti....duga priča

Sva pod dojmom zbog svađe s roditeljima koji se protive mom odlasku u Italiju kao i fra.Slavko, toliko me pogodilo to s zubom, to sam shvatila kao znak da je možda bolje da ne idem.
Plakala sam ko kišna godina i nisam se htijela pomiriti s tim i bila sam jako ljuta na Boga.

Na kraju dana kleknula sam pred presvetim već sva izmućena od unutarnjih previranje i rekla sam stvarno s iskrenim osjećajem u srcu, odrićem se toga zuba, biti ću godinu dana krezuba i ružna, ako je to Tvoja Volja.
I osjetila sam mir i radost i uopće više nisam osjećala to kao problem.
Ja sam se stvarno ODREKLA toga zuba  :Laughing:  .

Drugi dan pozvali su me u Mjčino selo da prevodim nekom Amerikancu, s mojim lošim engleskim.
Da ne duljim, taj stari Amer je bio vrhunski zubar, i gore u ordinaciji je popravljao besplatno zube, radio je providnost,  odjednom nije bilo ljudi i on je pitao mene jl mi treba što popraviti, pošto nije imao materijala, od plobme mi je napravio umjetni zub, koji je izdržao slijedeće 2godine.

Eto kada se čovjek pomiri s Božijom odlukom i odrekne svoje volje- na kraju ispadne bolje nego je očekivao.

----------


## AdioMare

> Eto kada se čovjek pomiri s Božijom odlukom i odrekne svoje volje- na kraju ispadne bolje nego je očekivao.


Draga Ivana  :Love:  
Ova tvoja banalna i nevrijedna spomena priča je jako velika!!!

----------


## ivana zg

Ivana, vidim u tvojim rijecima neku ogorcenost same prema sebi, a to razara. Prepoznala si lose, imenovala ga. Okreni se onom dobrom, treniraj to na sebi i voli se. Dobro je prepoznati grijeh i odreci ga se, ali nije dobro zivjeti u stalnom samoprijekoru koji na momente prelazi u samoprijezir i osjecaj da smo nedostojni Očeve ljubavi.


Neznam se nosti s ovim i neznam si pomoći  :Crying or Very sad:  


Inače zuba sam se zbilja odrekla bez žicanja  :Laughing:  

Presveto s velikim slovom  :Embarassed:

----------


## dupla duplica

priča je prekrasna- hvala ti! i hvala Ocu koji se zaista brine na najdivnije načine....
danas ste mi baš trebale, kroz ovih par postova Isus mi je dao mir, jutros sam bila nemirna.

krštenje je bilo pre-pre-preeedivno! triplići mirni, prava Djeca Božja, Daphnica i cijela obitelj prekrasni. cijela misa je bila posvećena krštenju, svećenik je jako dao naglasak na dar života, na važnost tog sakrametna, na njihova imena, ma na sve bitno. bilo je prekrasno.
a robice, za sada, ima dovoljno, no uvijek će nešto trebati pa tko je dobre volje naći će način. možete i preko mene pitati.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka, znaš što me muči?
> 
> To što ja pozivam Boga, ali u ovom trenutku nisam se u stanju primiriti s činjenicom da će volja Njegova u konačnici možda biti drugačija od moje. 
> I to me jako, jako lomi, u danu 100 puta udalji i primakne. 
> 
> Blažen je svatko tko unaprijed prihvaća volju Božju.


AM, treba li te to toliko mučiti? Pa Bog nam je dao slobodnu volju, dakle i mogućnost da slijedimo i tu svoju volju i usklađujemo je s njegovom? Osoba sam jake volje i ne bih je se mogla odreći, a to ne znači da istovremeno nisam u stanju prihvatiti Božju volju i prikloniti joj se, pa i na uštrb svoje volje i svojih želja.

----------


## dupla duplica

nikome nije lako prihvaćati Božju volju. meni prvoj.

koliko god znamo da je Ona za nas najbolji izbor, ipak smo ograničena bića i ne vidimo u širini. vidimo sebe,prije svega, i često donosimo krive odluke.
ipak, naravno, jedina punina blagoslova je ako živimo Njegovu volju.
Otac je prestrpljiv, pustit će nas da u slobodi biramo, lunjamo....tražimo sebe i Njega, tražimo mir.... a On....On ima s nama savršen plan, 
i čeka, strpljivo, da ga prihvatimo.
nije lako.
ali isplati se.

ja tu borbu sa sobom isto vodim svaki dan.
eh, kad bih barem imala mudrosti i jačine volje pa da svaki dan počnem časoslovom, ili bar molitvom srca, ali nije tako ....trčim za obavezama i na kraju sam umorna, isfrustrirana, jadna.
upravo čitam, opet, "upravljanje vremenom za katolike" - meni baš to treba, dobar sustav u kojem neću pobrkati prioritete, jer sam sklona obraćati pažnju i gubiti se na sitnicama, pa mi velike stvari promaknu.
molite za mene da se mogu usredotočiti na BV!

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zdenka, znaš što me muči?
> 
> To što ja pozivam Boga, ali u ovom trenutku nisam se u stanju primiriti s činjenicom da će volja Njegova u konačnici možda biti drugačija od moje. 
> I to me jako, jako lomi, u danu 100 puta udalji i primakne. 
> 
> Blažen je svatko tko unaprijed prihvaća volju Božju.
> ...


Hvala  :Heart:  , trebala si mi rasvijetliti dio u kojem se s teškoćom krećem.

----------


## ivana zg

malo sam u komi Emi je MM pala s bicikla, rasjekla usnicu, razbila nos, i mali zubić koji joj tek niće...kada sam ju vidila svu krvavu ufff.....  :Crying or Very sad:  


Kako možemo razlikovati svoju od Božje volje?
Može li se dogoditi da svoju volju protumačimo kao Njegovu?
I po meni ne mora to dvoje uvjek biti u srazu, može se dogoditi da se naša volja podudara s Božijom, a mi pomislimo da to nije Njegova volja jer smo se eto oko nečeg složoli s Bogom?
Kako prepoznati ?  :Love:

----------


## dupla duplica

nije lako. ne možemo biti sigurni, često ni ne vidimo.
i da - naravno da to može biti isto.

kako ja tražim Božju volju? slušam Njegovu Riječ, otvaram Bibliju, slušam dobro čitanja na misi - kroz RIječ mi GOspodin progovara. uvijek nešto konkretno, točno za trenutnu moju životnu situaciju.
slušam i nauk Crkve.

a kad prođe neko vrijeme, obično mi se objavi što je bila moja volja, što Njegova. vidi se po plodovima.
npr., po mojoj volji, ne bih imala više od dvoje djece.
ali On je utisnuo u moje srce Ljubav da primim još djece. Isus po zagovoru Blažene Djevice.
moja volja = kako je meni lakše, komotnije, ugodnije
Njegova = ono što me vodi u život vječni. Ljubav. darivanje. umiranje sebi.

----------


## ivana zg

> nije lako. ne možemo biti sigurni, često ni ne vidimo.
> i da - naravno da to može biti isto.
> 
> kako ja tražim Božju volju? slušam Njegovu Riječ, otvaram Bibliju, slušam dobro čitanja na misi - kroz RIječ mi GOspodin progovara. uvijek nešto konkretno, točno za trenutnu moju životnu situaciju.
> slušam i nauk Crkve.
> 
> a kad prođe neko vrijeme, obično mi se objavi što je bila moja volja, što Njegova. vidi se po plodovima.
> npr., po mojoj volji, ne bih imala više od dvoje djece.
> ali On je utisnuo u moje srce Ljubav da primim još djece. Isus po zagovoru Blažene Djevice.
> ...


Zanimljivo.
Ali znaš oko čega se uvije vode razgovori i dvojbe i lome koplja; npr. neki ljudi pa i svečenici tvrde da Bog dopusti neku bolest da bi se čovjek promjenio, rastao u vjeri itd....neki čak svjedoče to svojim vlastitim iskustvom, drugi pak govore da je Bog dobar, da nikada ne bi dopustio,. bolest, patnju, smrt, pa iako na taj način pomaže, tj. možda spašava čovjek od njega samoga, jer je to i uplitanje u slobodnu volju čovjeka???

----------


## ivana zg

Zašto je grijeh pitati Boga zašto se nešto događa, npr. nečija smrt, i zašto ne bi imali pravo na odgovor?
Ok. kažu da su ljudi krivi za ratove jer eto Bog im je dao slobodnu volju i ne smije se u to uplitat, ali s druge strane u Bibliji piše; neće vam ni vlas s glave pasti *ako On to ne dopusti*.....?
Tko odabire koji će to ljudi u ratu poginuti?
Kažu da nam je Bog dao život, i da On zna koji nam je posljednji dan???
Kaže se Bog dao, Bog uzeo?


Svi vjerujemo da je smrt Božija odluka kao i rođenje?
A što je s bolestima, ubojstvima, prometnim nesrećama?

Kako je smrt žene u 35g koja iza sebe ostavlja 3 malodobne djece s mužem PTS-ovcom, dobra.?
Ma kako to možda u budućnosti izgledalo dobro i korisno možda za njihov rast( a može otić i u negativu) uvjek će im faliti MAMA a to nikad nije dobro!

----------


## dupla duplica

teško je nama gledati iz Božje perspektive. previše smo u našim emocijama, i to je tako dano, i tako mora biti.
naravno da patnja nije DOBRA sama po sebi. u smislu nekog mazohizma.

ali je potrebno trpljenje, da bismo pronašli snagu u vjeri, u oslanjanju na Stvoritelja. potrebno je. bez ikakvog trpljenja- čemu bi nam bio potreban Bog? onda smo sami sebi prvi, sebe slušamo, i onda - Boga nema.
dakle - nije trpljenje samo sebi svrha.
ali postoji.
i iz njega možemo učiti i rasti - ili se zatvoriti u svoju patnju koja nas guši.

ja vjerujem u ovo- pokušat ću reći jednostavno: Bog odlučuje. na kraju, o svemu, On vuče konce.
nama daje izbore, u granicama u kojima nam je dano. nije nam sve poznato, to ja vjerom prihvaćam, da ne možemo sve spoznati, i sada mi to više nije problem prihvatiti kao ideju.
ako tragamo za Njime, ako Ga pitamo da nam se objavi, da nam pomogne, da nas vodi - onda su izbori i slobode koje nam daje obojeni drugom dimenzijom. onda će ponekad i dopustiti kušnje radi odgajanja naše vjere, onda će dati ponižanja da bismo naučili poniznost, onda će dati neizvjesnosti da bismo otkrili pouzdanje u providnost....

ponekad, Bog dopusti da nevini pate.
pojedinačno, ljudski gledani, to je tragedija.
gledano očima Neba, to je tren u vječnosti. nečija patnja može trgnuti drugoga iz egoizma i otvoriti mu srce. ako se obrati, valjda je patnja bila vrijedna truda. ne znam bolje izraziti svoje misli.

to je moje viđenje.ne znam pomaže li ti?

----------


## Zdenka2

Umiremo zato što smo smrtni. A dok živimo, živimo u svijetu kojeg smo sami učinili takvim kakvim jest. To je cijena slobode.

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala vam cure, slažem se s vama, ali ipak morate priznati bez obzira na slobodnu volju i svijtu zla koji smo sami stvorili, i bez obzira što nečija patnaja može, ali i ne mora služiti za nečiji rast, bez obzira na to, što možda zvuči da želimo biti poput Boga, kada želimo spoznati neke stvari, koje nam nisu dane pa se u nama stvara sumnja i strah....teško je gledati kada mala nevina djeca pate...od ruke pedofila, roditelja ...itd.....

Teško je razumjeti kako je Juda imao slobodnu volju da se predomisli, a s druge strane znati da je on Odabran od Boga da bude taj koji će izdati, jer da se predomislio, nitko od nas ne bi bio spašen Isusovim Uskrsnućem?
(znam da je Judin jedini grijeh što se je ubio, a trebao se samo pokajati i Bog bi mu oprostio, ali budemo iskreni, mi kao i Bog koji nas je stvorio smo svijesni da ni jedan čovjek ne bi mogao živjeti s spoznajom da je on taj koji je na taj način izdao Boga, znači osobno njega od krvi i mesa, a ne u svakodnevnom životu, kako mi to činimo, ili kako je učinio Petar- ne razumijem Boga je morao znati da će se on ubiti...zašto je on odabran? je li Bog znao da će se iz anđela kakav je bio kako djete u njemu kasnije stvoriti zlo? je li to namjerno dopustio da bi se ostvario plan Uskrsnuća i muke? Ne želim reći da je Bog zao, mi smo zli, ali Judu je Bog stvorio s jadnom namjerom-tko mu je u srce usadio zlo?????)

----------


## dupla duplica

uvijek isti usađuje zlo. svi znamo kako se zove.
no ja biram vjerovati u pobjedu Svjetla nad Tamom, života nad smrću. a tu je pobjedu ostvario Isus na križu!

----------


## ivana zg

> uvijek isti usađuje zlo. svi znamo kako se zove.
> no ja biram vjerovati u pobjedu Svjetla nad Tamom, života nad smrću. a tu je pobjedu ostvario Isus na križu!



 :Kiss:  slažem se

----------


## samaritanka

Duplica pitaš kako prepoznati što je naše, a što je Božje u našim glavama? Recimo život Majke Tereze je bio  inspiriran Bogom i ona je rekla da ni za 1000 dolara ne bi dotakla gubavca, ali bi za ljubav Božju. Majka Tereza je znala što je ljubav Božja i znala je kako je "zaraditi". Ona je sakupljala ljude na ulicama Kalkute izjedene od mrava, štakora i crva i omogućila im da bar dostojanstveno žive u zadnjim momentima svog života. Vrijeme molitve je pored napornog posla bilo čvrsto uračunato u njen radni dan kao i u slobodno vrijeme ako ga je uopće imala.
Ona se znala i uspjela predati u molitvi što meni osobno fali. Molitva je za nju imala ogromnu važnost i snagu i zato nikada nije bila u blokirajućim strahovima. Čitala sam da sestre iz njenog reda bez obzira na ratna žarišta gdje su pomagale nikada nisu stradale.
I ako ti netko kaže iskreno...ti si moj anđeo...onda si već bila jako blizu Boga.
Neke sestre koje su Majci Terezi bile vrlo blizu i s njome provodile život kao sestra Andrea izvještavale su da je Majka Tereza čak liječila rukama makar se o tome tada nije puno govorilo. Sigurno se to ne bi usuđivala na početku svoje karijere, ali s vremenom kako je njena duša i iskustvo zrelilo možda je bila i nagrađena s takvim sposobnostima.

----------


## flower

> Umiremo zato što smo smrtni. A dok živimo, živimo u svijetu kojeg smo sami učinili takvim kakvim jest. To je cijena slobode.


mocna recenica   :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

> znam da je Judin jedini grijeh što se je ubio, a trebao se samo pokajati i Bog bi mu oprostio


Ne Judin je grijeh što nije priznao...Slušaj:
Na Cvjetnicu smo u našoj župi imali neuobičajeno čitanje Evanđelja po Mateju. Sjetite se, bila je Posljednja večera. Svećenik je govorio Isusove riječi, a mladi su preuzeli ulogu Petra i Jude, te čitača. Kad je Isus rekao da ga jedan od njih izdaje, Juda ga pita – nisam li ja taj Gospodine? Isus mu odgovara:“Ti kaza!“. Te svećenikove riječi, s tolikom blagošću izrečene djelovale su mi kao da slušam samog Isusa, sva sam se naježila i proplakala. Pomislila sam – Bože što mi je, pa ovo sam sve čula bezbroj puta, zašto me sada toliko dotiče?
I cijelo vrijeme mi nije dala mira jedna pomisao – zašto je Petar koji je Isusa triput zatajio dobio u nasljeđe Kristovu Crkvu, a Juda koji ga je izdao je propao?
I kupim poslije mise „Glasnik svetog Josipa“ koji je već nekoliko tjedana  bio na tom mjestu, ali ga prije nisam kupila. I nađem iste večeri u Glasniku odgovor na svoje pitanje – članak pod naslovom:“Svetogrdna ispovijed – Judin poljubac Isusu“. I dobijem odgovor na svoje pitanje. Petar je svoj grijeh priznao Isusu. Juda nije za to imao hrabrosti. Poljubio ga je, ali mu nije rekao da ga je izdao. Da mu je rekao, Gospodin bi mu oprostio, mada je osuđen zbog njegove izdaje.
I mi Isusa izdajemo svojim grijesima. On to jako dobro zna, kao što je znao i za Judu. Ali, on svim srcem želi da mu te grijehe priznajemo, da bi nam ih mogao oprostiti. Ispovijed u kojoj ćemo grijehe zatajiti, svetogrdan je čin, to je poput Judinog poljupca Isusu.
Ne mogu vam opisati kako sam se osjećala nakon ovog članka. Otprilike kao da sam narasla par centimetara. Cijeli slijed događaja za mene je imao točno određeni smisao – Bog mi je nešto sasvim određeno htio reći, obratio mi se s ciljem.
Imate li vi teškoća u ispovijedi, dogodi li vam se da zatajite, da vas je sram, da zaboravite???

----------


## ivana zg

> ivana zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znam da je Judin jedini grijeh što se je ubio, a trebao se samo pokajati i Bog bi mu oprostio
> 
> 
> Ne Judin je grijeh što nije priznao...Slušaj:
> Na Cvjetnicu smo u našoj župi imali neuobičajeno čitanje Evanđelja po Mateju. Sjetite se, bila je Posljednja večera. Svećenik je govorio Isusove riječi, a mladi su preuzeli ulogu Petra i Jude, te čitača. Kad je Isus rekao da ga jedan od njih izdaje, Juda ga pita – nisam li ja taj Gospodine? Isus mu odgovara:“Ti kaza!“. Te svećenikove riječi, s tolikom blagošću izrečene djelovale su mi kao da slušam samog Isusa, sva sam se naježila i proplakala. Pomislila sam – Bože što mi je, pa ovo sam sve čula bezbroj puta, zašto me sada toliko dotiče?
> I cijelo vrijeme mi nije dala mira jedna pomisao – zašto je Petar koji je Isusa triput zatajio dobio u nasljeđe Kristovu Crkvu, a Juda koji ga je izdao je propao?
> ...


Hvala nikad na taj način nisam o tome razmišljala. Ispovjed, da dogodimi se ali se prisilim to reći nekako drugačije, možda nekako ublažim, ili preoblikujem ne direktno, bitno mi je da Isus shvati, ne svečenik....i da to na neki način izađe preko mojih usta...svaki put se lomim i teško mi je...pogotovo kada mislim da to možda nije ni tako bitan grijeh...čim osjetim da se izvlačim, znam da ga moram reć na bilo koji način i to ispovjedam toliko puta, dok ne osjetim kajanje i dok dam ime tome grijehu!!!!!


HRISTOS VASKRSNU (ZAISTA)! SRETAN USKRS SVIM PRAVOSLAVNIM VJERNICIMA  :Saint:

----------


## ljiljan@

> bitno mi je da Isus shvati, ne svečenik


Ispovijedamo se Isusu, ne svećeniku. Kad god mi promakne ta istina, sram me je zbog mojih grijeha i dogodi se da ih ne mogu izgovoriti. Kad to imam na umu, nije me sram jer se ispovijedam onome koji moje grijehe zna, ali želi da mu ih priznam i odreknem ih se.

----------


## AdioMare

Ljiljana, ja se masu puta pokajem istoga trenutka kada zgriješim i još istu večer tražim oprost... to se tiče grijeha koje radim u hodu, tipa ružnih misli, nepravde koju sam baš toga dana učinila bližnjima i propusta kojima sam ih zakinula ili ražalostila...
Sve to skupa ispovijedim kao "grupni" grijeh istoga tipa, a kada ima nešto što me muči više od ostalog, tome kod ispovijedi, naravno, posvetim više vremena i pažnje.

Baš prilikom zadnje ispovijedi, pokušala sam se pred Isusom za jedan svoj postupak opravdati. I kada sam očekivala da ću preko svećenika čuti ono što mi Isus ima reći, svećenik je samo pitao: Imate još nešto za priznati? - ne, i završio.
Baš sam cijeli taj i sljedeće dane bila začuđena što je izostao ikakav komentar na moju opisanu, čitavu jednu situaciju. Bila sam pomalo razočarana, ali sam mislila, i svećenik je samo čovjek!
Ubrzo mi je postalo skroz jasno: na najbolji mogući način, Isus me naveo da sama shvatim kako su to greške koje opetovano kroz život ponavljam i kako nema smisla stalno se opravdavati, nego naći rješenje s kojim će se roditi mir u srcu.  

Bila je ta šutnja savršen odgovor i kada god pomislim na to, počnem se smijuljiti zbog Njegove nepresušne mudrosti i zahvaljivati što mi je uopće dao kliker da to povežem i shvatim.

*Svim ljudima pravoslavne vjere od  želim SRETAN USKRS!!!*

----------


## ivana zg

*HRISTOS VASKRSNU (ZAISTA)! SRETAN USKRS SVIM PRAVOSLAVNIM VJERNICIMA*  još jednom neka vam je blagoslovljen današnji dan.

----------


## dupla duplica

i ja se pridružujem čestitkama! Sretan Usrks braćo i sestre!

što se tiče ispovijedi....da, ponekad zaboravim nešto, sjetim se kasnije. ponekad nemam snage direktno imenovati pa ublažavam, muljam....ali često, i sve češće, jednostavno imenujem grijeh. direktno i jasno, bez dugih priča. tipa: "sudila sam muža; bila gruba prema djeci; ogovarala; mrmljala; lijena sam i teško s radošću obavljam rutinske poslove....itd.itd." onda je lakše.
pomaže često se ispovijedati, to je kao tjelovježba - poslije uđeš u kondiciju i ide lakše.  :Laughing:

----------


## dupla duplica

> Duplica pitaš kako prepoznati što je naše, a što je Božje u našim glavama?


nisam to ja pitala.  :Smile:   ali hvala na lijepom podsjećanju na primjer Majke Tereze - bilo mi je osvježenje čitati!  :Love:

----------


## samaritanka

Imaš pravo duuplice, ti si odgovorila...promakla mi Ivana kao postavljač pitanja, sorry.

----------


## dupla duplica

ali imaš Duha. 
(i ja se zovem Ivana)

----------


## zoza

Cure, divno vas je čitati   :Love:  

Mene cijelo vrijeme mučilo to što PREMALO molim, i na posljednjoj ispovijedi sam shvatila da nije problem u tome što ne molim krunicu, ne čitam Bibliju... već u tome što se tokom dana premalo obraćam Gospodinu! Ne podcjenjujem ni krunicu ni Bibliju, ni bilo koju drugu molitvu, i vjerujem da ću jednom doći i do toga...

Gospodin je naš najbolji prijatelj! Kad nam se nešto lijepo dogodi, zovemo nekog nam dragog da to podijelimo s njim, ali često zaboravimo nazvati Gospodina... i zahvaliti MU!!!
Kada se loše osjećamo, kada nam ne ide, kada saznamo neku ružnu vijest, to obično podijelimo s nekim, ali podijelimo li to i s Njim?!

Trebamo se truditi da nam čitav dan/život bude molitva...  

Truditi se...
- posvjestiti darove kojima nas Gospodin zasipa, zahvaljivati Mu na njima, u hodu!

- Kada puknemo, pošizimo, zamoliti Gospodina za oprost i snagu..., u hodu!

- Kada nam ne ide, kada vidimo nepravdu, zamoliti Gospodina za blagoslov..., u hodu!

Trebamo biti svjesni da je Gospodin stalno uz nas, da nas drži na svome dlanu, i da s njim možemo i trebamo dijeliti sve!

Mene molitve zahvale ispunjavaju... I često mi na neki način bude i neugodno kad shvatim koliko me samo Gospodin obilno daruje!  

A glede žicanja... evo trenutno žicam da mi ovaj tjedan uleti 7, pa da se ne moram vraćat na posao sljedeći tjedan 8), nego da mogu nastaviti uživati u predivnom Daru s neba 24/7!

----------


## ivana zg

> Cure, divno vas je čitati   
> 
> Mene cijelo vrijeme mučilo to što PREMALO molim, i na posljednjoj ispovijedi sam shvatila da nije problem u tome što ne molim krunicu, ne čitam Bibliju... već u tome što se tokom dana premalo obraćam Gospodinu! Ne podcjenjujem ni krunicu ni Bibliju, ni bilo koju drugu molitvu, i vjerujem da ću jednom doći i do toga...
> 
> Gospodin je naš najbolji prijatelj! Kad nam se nešto lijepo dogodi, zovemo nekog nam dragog da to podijelimo s njim, ali često zaboravimo nazvati Gospodina... i zahvaliti MU!!!
> Kada se loše osjećamo, kada nam ne ide, kada saznamo neku ružnu vijest, to obično podijelimo s nekim, ali podijelimo li to i s Njim?!
> 
> Trebamo se truditi da nam čitav dan/život bude molitva...  
> 
> ...

----------


## ivana zg

> Cure, divno vas je čitati   
> 
> Mene cijelo vrijeme mučilo to što PREMALO molim, i na posljednjoj ispovijedi sam shvatila da nije problem u tome što ne molim krunicu, ne čitam Bibliju... već u tome što se tokom dana premalo obraćam Gospodinu! Ne podcjenjujem ni krunicu ni Bibliju, ni bilo koju drugu molitvu, i vjerujem da ću jednom doći i do toga...
> 
> Gospodin je naš najbolji prijatelj! Kad nam se nešto lijepo dogodi, zovemo nekog nam dragog da to podijelimo s njim, ali često zaboravimo nazvati Gospodina... i zahvaliti MU!!!
> Kada se loše osjećamo, kada nam ne ide, kada saznamo neku ružnu vijest, to obično podijelimo s nekim, ali podijelimo li to i s Njim?!
> 
> Trebamo se truditi da nam čitav dan/život bude molitva...  
> 
> ...


Sorry komp. mi nije normalan, potpisujem i slažem se s svime što si rekla, kao i s ovom 7, samo ja ne znam što bi s tolikim novcem-bolje da ga nemam  :Embarassed:

----------


## dupla duplica

da, zahvaljivanje je najviši oblik molitve.
no, često, da bismo mogli u punini zahvaljivati, moramo se naučiti prihvaćati Božju volju. i zahvaliti i na onome što nam možda u taj čas ne paše. i na križevima - oni su nam na spasenje.
i - definitivno - nije Božja volja da dobijemo na lotu. zato nam je dao ruke, srce i um, da se posložimo uz onu Sv.Benedikta: "ora et labora".

----------


## ivana zg

pozdrav iz Pule,ovo mi je psihički odmor-MOREEE!

----------


## dupla duplica

samo ti odmori....  :Love:

----------


## mirna2005

Cure,treba mi savjet..Možda tome nije mjesto na ovom forumu ali moram vam priznati što me muči i vidjeti kakva su vaša iskustva. Imam 2,5 godišnju curicu koju nastojim polako uključiti i u vjerski život svoje obitelji,upoznati je sa svim što je moja majka i baka prenijela meni..problem je u tome što dok je sa mnom i mojom mamom i MM reagira odlično na priče iz biblije,učenje molitivi i pjesmice,na običaj da se prije spavanja i jela prekriži i pomoli, no međutim kad je u doticaju sa širom familijom MM kod kojeg to baš i nije običaj-nije da nisu vjernici ali imaju pasivan pristup vjeri a ja to ne želim za svoje dijete- situacija se drastično mjenja i to na gore,kao da postane drugo dijete i sav moj trud pada u vodu.Nije da je forsiram jer to ne želim a to onda i nije to ali kad se suočim sa ovakvom situacijom ne znam kako se postaviti a da sve još više ne pogoršam..sinoć me to toliko pogodilo da sam plakala...ne želim djetetu braniti druženje sa MM familjom niti to druženje ograničavati ali imam osjećaj da preodgajam cijelu familiju a ne samo moje dijete a to zna biti fizički i psihički poprilično iscrpljujuće...  :Sad:

----------


## dijanam

Mirna, ja bi na tvom mjestu bila potpuno mirna   :Smile:  

Ti cinis svoje, ponajvise primjerom. A svi oni ciji ti se utjecaj mozda sada ne svidja imaju svoju ulogu, nama pocestu i skrivenu.

Samo Bog zna na koje ce nacine proniknuti u duse ljudi. Ja mislim da ne trebamo ni pokusavati raditi vise nego nam je dano.

A i vaznije vam je zajednistvo u siroj obitelji od vidljivog izrazavanja vjere (mada ovo prvo cak i ne iskljucuje ovo drugo).

----------


## Marna

Mirna, razumijem o čemu pišeš.
Spoznala sam koliko je važno živjeti vjeru vlastitim primjerom, a da time ne povrijedimo svoje bližnje.
Slijedim Istinu, Put i Život.  :Heart:  
Isus mi je dao snagu koju sam trebala i svakog dana ju trebam.
U iskušenjima sam najviše naučila o sebi i svojim slabostima, o svojim ljudskim ograničenim snagama, a Isus je tako pun ljubavi za sve ljude, pa i za one koji ga (još) ne prihvaćaju, nisu Ga upoznali i dali Mu mjesto u svojim srcima.
Vjerujem da ti je teško, ali budi ustrajna u molitvi za obitelj TM-a.
Čuda su zaista moguća.
Sretna sam da ih vidim svakodnevno u sitnicama, svakodnevnim stvarima, ljudima . sunce, osmjeh djeteta, ptice, more ...
Btb.  :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

*

Poruka, 25. travnja 2008.

“Draga djeco! I danas vas sve pozivam da rastete u Božjoj ljubavi kao cvijet koji osjeti tople zrake proljeća. Tako i vi dječice rastite u Božjoj ljubavi i nosite je svima onima koji su daleko od Boga. Tražite Božju volju i činite dobro onima koje vam je Bog stavio na vaš put i budite svjetlo i radost. Hvala vam što ste se odazvali mome pozivu.”*

----------


## mirna2005

Hvala vam cure...barem malo utjehe i snage za ići dalje...unatoč svemu ne gubim nadu i volju a molitva mi daje snagu  :Heart:

----------


## pikula

Draga Mirna, i ja ti mogu reći iz svojeg iskustva samo strpljenje i molitva. Čuda se često odvijaju polako i jedva primjetno dok se ne okreneš iza sebe i ne ugledaš ogromnu promjenu koje možda nisi ni bila svjesna, a za to često treba vremena. Razgovori, dogovori na kraju možda budu i suvišni. Drži se.  :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

samo hrabro!  :Love:  
i - slažem se s pikulom - bez puno priče. niti si se dužna opravdavati, niti trebaš riječima previše evangelizirati okolinu - možeš, ali važniji je primjer. a riječima....kada budu spremni slušati.  :Wink:

----------


## mirna2005

Hvala duplice..  :Heart:

----------


## nevera

Joj, ovaj topic je pravo mjesto da vam ispričam večerašnju zgodu.
Moja malecka ide u jaslice koje vode časne, koje su pravo   :Heart:  
I povremeno ona kaže nešto : isusic, vojim isusica, isuse dođi mi...
A večeras nakon što se prekrižila u krevetu, kaže ovako:

Isusek, Božek ( teta joj je zagorka   :Laughing:  ), brini se za nas malene, " bagosovi nas "i onda nabraja.....sve svoje jasličare......ma Isusek, cuvaj me ! Mama, sada idemo pavati, moze ?  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Ja sam se pretvorila u karamel-cukar !

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja sam se pretvorila u karamel-cukar !


I ja sam  :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

cure, kad ste vec nacele temu razlicitih uvjerenja unutar obitelji, sto vi vjerujete, da li ljudi koji nisu vjernici mogu dospjeti u Raj? to jest ne samo nevjernici, nego i ostale vjeroispovjesti pa onda i agnostici, ateisti, oni koji su totalno nezainteresirani za sve duhovno?

nasa braca Protestanti (opet moram o njima jer konstantno vodim dijalog sa susjedima   :Grin:  ) nikako ne prihvacaju da oni koji ne priznaju Isusa Krista kao Spasitelja mogu u Raj. no nas Papa je po tome mnogo blazi, mislim da samo za ateiste nije bas rekao da mogu biti Spaseni, dok za ostale vjeroispovjesti je najvaznije da su ljudi moralni i dobri, pa je onda sve moguce?

sto vi vjerujete?

meni je osobno tesko povjerovati da bi Isus ikoga izbacio na temelju vjere same, ako su djela vaznija nego rijeci...

----------


## dupla duplica

i ja, i ja!  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> sto vi vjerujete?
> 
> meni je osobno tesko povjerovati da bi Isus ikoga izbacio na temelju vjere same, ako su djela vaznija nego rijeci...


Čini mi se da je ovo prvi puta da smo se nas dvije složile od prve, bez razmišljanja. :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Slažem se s vama; upoznala sam mnoge ateiste koji su bliži Bogu od mnogih koji se nazivaju vjernicima.

----------


## Marsupilami

> nasa braca Protestanti (opet moram o njima jer konstantno vodim dijalog sa susjedima   ) nikako ne prihvacaju da oni koji ne priznaju Isusa Krista kao Spasitelja mogu u Raj
> ..................................................  ..................................................
> meni je osobno tesko povjerovati da bi Isus ikoga izbacio na temelju vjere same, ako su djela vaznija nego rijeci...


Ja sam protestant, ali ovi tvoji susjedi nisu bas shvatili ono sto ih se uci u crkvi tj. nisu ti obrazlozili svoje vjerovanje cim ti imas takvu dilemu.

Slazem se sa drugim djelom citata, stvar je u tome da Raj pocinje ovdje na zemlji, kada netko zivi svoju vjeru onda i Bog zivi u njemu   :Heart:  
Zajedno koracamo kroz zivot, jedan uz drugoga a ne jedan iza drugoga   :Wink:  

Najveci je problem sto ljudi imaju jasnu sliku Raja i Pakla,a zapravo nijedno nije jasno opisano u Bibliji, vecinu tih slika su ljudima usadili slikari koji su vizualizirali ta mjesta kao neko krajnje odrediste bez povratka.

Put u Raj pocinje vec sada, na zemlji, a kojim putem cemo krenuti ostaje na nama, Bog nam je dao izbor.
Svaki krscanin vjeruje da je Isus nas spasitelj, dakle tu nema nista sporno.

Sto se tice drugih religija, svakome tko mi postavi pitanje o mojoj vjeri ja im pricam o Bozjoj ljubavi i zrtvi, o Isusovom otkupljenju nasih grijeha i nasem spasenju.
Oni koji zele cuti cuju, oni koji ne zele cuti - pobjegnu od mene i biraju svoj put.
Kuda ce ih taj put odvesti zna samo dragi Bog, mi mozemo samo nagadjati   :Kiss:

----------


## Hana_Sara

sad kad smo se slozili   :Grin:  ...

imate kakvih ideja kako prezentirati takav stav mojim susjedima, a da bude potkrijepljen Biblijom? njima je najjaci argument

Ivan 14:6 "Ja sam Put Istina i Zivot. Nitko ne dolazi Ocu osim po meni!"

 :?

----------


## dupla duplica

krasno rečeno, Marsupilami!
sa svime se slažem.

no, nije nama dano da sve dokučimo ovdje na zemlji...neke su stvari misterij, i koliko god mi (oholi)želimo sve glavom spoznati, moramo pustiti i nepoznanice znane samo Ocu...to se jedino vjerom prihvaća.
pritom mislim baš na to - tko će se spasiti.
nije naše da kalkuliramo.

naše je da Ljubimo.
time najjače svjedočimo.
"poznati će vas po tome kako se ljubite".

nikad ne znaš tko se može obratiti, u smrtnom času mnogi se obraćaju i tako primaju Spasitelja.
a i mi možemo apostatirati od naše vjere, na žalost. nemamo garanciju da ćemo zauvijek vjerovati. i to se događa. zato molimo da ostanemo u milosti!

i ja se nekad uhvatim da mislim o mojim bližnjima koji nemaju vjere....što će s njima biti....ipak, vjerujem u njihov spas, i molim za njih.

npr. moja oba djeda su bili komunisti. roditelji ateisti. seka i ja smo "tajno" krštene, odgajane bez vjere, susrele spasitelja u dvadeset i nekoj.
lani mi je jedan djed umro - u milosti. ispovijeđen, pričešćen. Bogu hvala!!!
drugi djed, još tvrđi, odbija Krista i huli. ipak, sad je nedavno smješten u bolnicu na liječenje (počeo je piti u starosti - i ja bih, da sam bez nade!) i neposredno prije toga primio je svećenika, dugo s njim razgovarao i dozvolio da mu polaže ruke. 
jako se mijenja.

to su milosti.
ja vjerujem da neće umrijeti bez Isusa. zato molim i molim i Bogu dosađujem!!!

oprostite na dužini, morala sam vam ovo posvjedočiti....

----------


## Zdenka2

> sad kad smo se slozili   ...
> 
> imate kakvih ideja kako prezentirati takav stav mojim susjedima, a da bude potkrijepljen Biblijom? njima je najjaci argument
> 
> Ivan 14:6 "Ja sam Put Istina i Zivot. Nitko ne dolazi Ocu osim po meni!"
> 
>  :?


Svi se spašavamo po Njemu, ali to ne znači da je uvjet da se svi jednako deklariramo. Taj zahtjev za deklarativnošću i osjećaj da su deklarirani vjernici pretplaćeni na spasenje je velika zamka oholosti. Bog ima svoje kriterije.

Gledam oko sebe i vidim, primjerice, mog dragog prijatelja, deklariranog ateista, koji uopće nije svjestan koliko svakoga dana više pušta Boga u sebe i bliži mu je i pri tome je sve bolji čovjek. Nismo mi ti koji možemo i trebamo ocjenjivati puteve Božje niti druge ljude.

----------


## pujica

> nasa braca Protestanti (opet moram o njima jer konstantno vodim dijalog sa susjedima   ) nikako ne prihvacaju da oni koji ne priznaju Isusa Krista kao Spasitelja mogu u Raj. no nas Papa je po tome mnogo blazi, mislim da samo za ateiste nije bas rekao da mogu biti Spaseni, dok za ostale vjeroispovjesti je najvaznije da su ljudi moralni i dobri, pa je onda sve moguce?


Benedikt XVI. odnosno Ratzinger jos od vremena prije nego sto je bio papa u svojim dokumentima neprestano ponavlja (procitaj Dominus Iesus npr.) da izvan Katolicke crkve nema spasenja, dapace cak ni protestante ne smatra crkvom, a kamoli ostale religije, zbog cega je bilo mnogo rasprava i problema u ekumenskom i medjureligijskom dijalogu (za razliku od recimo Ivana Pavla II. koji je bio drugacijih stavova). Tako da ovo tvoje ne stoji jer Papa tvrdi upravo suprotno - bez crkve, i to jedino katolicke, nema spasenja

----------


## AdioMare

Priznajem da sam napisala odgovor Hani_Sari, pa pobrisala. 
Zdenka je savršeno uobličila u riječi ono što sam ja samo uspjela pomisliti, ali ne i napisati, a da, možda, ne povrijedim H_S.

Zaista nema potrebe živjeti život kao da nam je životno poslanje mijenjanje ili korigiranje tuđih stavova, da ne kažem nametanje vlastitih. Bog ima svoje kriterije. 
I kako zemaljski otac ne pristupa svakom djetetu kao da je identično bratu svom, tako ni nebeski Otac to ne čini. Meni nikada nije palo na pamet preispitivati. Preispitivati Boga?

----------


## zoza

Kad smo kod nevjernika...
meni osobno uvijek "zazvoni" kada se na misi moli za VJERNE mrtve, bilo bi mi logično da molimo za SVE mrtve... 
Ali po ovome ispada da su NEVJERNI već otpisani, a mi moramo moliti da "izvučemo" naše VJERNE mrtve...???
to mi nikako ne sjeda... :?

----------


## pikula

Slažem se nije na nama da preispitujemo puteve kojima Bog dotiče ljudske duše. Meni se Bog najviše približio kroz našu Gospu i krunicu, ali i Taizejske ekumenske pjesme i meditacije, odabrala sam nastaviti put približavanja Bogu i zahvale Blaženoj Djevici Mariji kroz katoličku crkvu koja govori jezikom najbližim mojem srcu, ali baš zato što znam koliko je to delikatna odluka jer sam se krstila u svojim dvadesetim, nikad ne bih mogla osuđivati tuđu vjeru ili stupanj i oblik vjerovanja (svi vjeruju u nešto) dokle god to vjerovanje ne šteti ljudima i njihovom dostojanstvu. S druge strane kad vidiš da se netko traži, da pati u dilemama, da osjeća Boga, ali ne zna kako i od kud krenuti mislim da je grijeh ne podržati čovjeka i pomoći savjetom. Što se tiče članova naše obitelji - da ja otvoreno želim da nam se moj otac pridruži- ne u našoj vjeri ili katoličkoj crkvi - nego u radosti  koju nama to pruža i da njega ne smeta to što je nama toliko važno. To je sve. Voljela bih da smo svi velika sretna obitelj bez tajni i neprihvaćanja. Ja prihvaćam njega takav kakav je i voljela bih da je  i obrnuto.

----------


## dupla duplica

lijepo.
tako i ja za moje bližnje....

----------


## ivana zg

Bog je Bog stvoritelj sviju nas "ateista i vjernika", za Njega religije, i ostale ovozemaljske ljudske podjele na boju kože, naciju,...itd. ne postoje!
Kako bi On mogao dijeliti svoju djecu, jednu više voljeti a drugu manje:? 
Ljudi su te gluposti, i izopačena tumačenja, Biblija, Kurana itd..... izmislili samo da bi mogli ratovati u ime Boga, u čemu je i najveća kontradikcija, jer Bog je ljubav, dobro i mir.
Bog nema spola, nema zlobe, i ne sudi ljudima...ljudi sude samima sebi kada se opredjeljuju za doro ili zlo, njihova će im djela suditi a ne Bog, a Raj i Pakao je ono što nose u srcima.
Bog jedini vidi ljudsko srce i namjere i nije ograničen našim razmišljanjima o vjeri, religiji itd.
Da je tomu tako ON ne bi bio Bog već običan jadni ograničeni čovjek- a Božija ljubav ne poznaje granice...

*Hana_Sara*Ti im samo ispričaj priču o izgubljenom sinu ili govori o onome djelu gdje Isus govori kako mu je svaka ovčica bitna...uglavnom vaše rasprave i naklapanja su ne bitna  mi ljudi nikada nećemo spoznati Boga i Njegove naume!!!!!!!

----------


## ivana zg

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nasa braca Protestanti (opet moram o njima jer konstantno vodim dijalog sa susjedima   ) nikako ne prihvacaju da oni koji ne priznaju Isusa Krista kao Spasitelja mogu u Raj. no nas Papa je po tome mnogo blazi, mislim da samo za ateiste nije bas rekao da mogu biti Spaseni, dok za ostale vjeroispovjesti je najvaznije da su ljudi moralni i dobri, pa je onda sve moguce?
> 
> 
> Benedikt XVI. odnosno Ratzinger jos od vremena prije nego sto je bio papa u svojim dokumentima neprestano ponavlja (procitaj Dominus Iesus npr.) da izvan Katolicke crkve nema spasenja, dapace cak ni protestante ne smatra crkvom, a kamoli ostale religije, zbog cega je bilo mnogo rasprava i problema u ekumenskom i medjureligijskom dijalogu (za razliku od recimo Ivana Pavla II. koji je bio drugacijih stavova). Tako da ovo tvoje ne stoji jer Papa tvrdi upravo suprotno - bez crkve, i to jedino katolicke, nema spasenja


Papa je čovjek kao i svi mi ostali-ni on ni mi nemožemo tumačiti, objašnjavati jednoga Boga, kojeg ljudski ograničeni um ne može spoznati...možda samo ljudsko srce  :Kiss:

----------


## Hana_Sara

hmm ok ivana, jedno je papa, ali mene zanima sluzbeni stav katolicke crkve??? mislila sam da je ekumena i spasenje svih koji su moralni ljudi, ali sad vise nisam sigurna ?

a ovo kaj velis 




> Kako bi On mogao dijeliti svoju djecu, jednu više voljeti a drugu manje:?


ma to ni oni ne osporavaju, ali im je pojam "Spasenja" dosta razlicit od mog, to jest usudila bih se reci i katolickog pojma.. vise gledaju na osoban odnos sa Isusom Kristom, a manje na to koliko je netko "dobra osoba". zato su i jaaaako protiv braka sa osobama drugih vjeroispovjesti, ono 
_
 Ne ujarmljujte se s nevjernicima. Ta što ima pravednost s bezakonjem? Ili kakvo zajedništvo svjetlo s tamom? 15 Kakvu slogu Krist s Belijarom? Ili kakav dio vjernik s nevjernikom?_ (Korincanima)

zato sam vas bas molila da mi date prijedloge iz Biblije da im svratim paznju na ovo o cemu mi govorimo...

----------


## Marsupilami

Jedna jako bitna stvar za shvatiti je da Bog ne sudi po djelima nego po onome sto se nosi u srcu.
Postoje milijuni ljudi na ovom svijetu koji nikada nisu culi za Boga, neznaju tko je Isus, njima se sigurno nece suditi po istim kriterijima kao ljudima koji su imali prilike cuti Rijec ali vjerujem i da smo svi u smrti jednaki, pred Bogom svi smo mi njegova djeca.

On vidi u nase srce i poznaje nam namjere, dobra djela sama po sebi nisu put u raj.
Bogu se ne mozemo sakriti ni lagati, mozemo samo sebe i druge zavaravati  :Smile:  i sigurna sam da u casu smrti svi dobivaju istu sansu za spasenje po Njemu   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Lk 18, 9
    9Nekima pak koji se pouzdavahu u sebe da su pravednici, a druge potcjenjivahu, reče zatim ovu prispodobu: 10"Dva čovjeka uziđoše u Hram pomoliti se: jedan farizej, drugi carinik. 11Farizej se uspravan ovako u sebi molio: 'Bože, hvala ti što nisam kao ostali ljudi: grabežljivci, nepravednici, preljubnici ili - kao ovaj carinik.' 12Postim dvaput u tjednu, dajem desetinu od svega što steknem.' 13A carinik, stojeći izdaleka, ne usudi se ni očiju podignuti k nebu, nego se udaraše u prsa govoreći: 'Bože milostiv budi meni grešniku!' 14Kažem vam: ovaj siđe opravdan kući svojoj, a ne onaj! Svaki koji se uzvisuje, bit će ponižen; a koji se ponizuje, bit će uzvišen."

Tu je rečeno sve o onima koji misle da su oni ti koji drugima mogu uzimati mjeru.

----------


## pikula

Zdenka2 to je to  :Heart:

----------


## Marsupilami

Odlicno Zdenka2   :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

*Marsupilami i Zdenka2* potpisujem obje :D 

*Hana_Sara* vjerujem ja da vi vodite vrlo teološke rasprave, i nadam se da će vaši daljnji razgovori teći u smjeru onoga "što nam je zajedničko", znači u smjeru ekumenizacije, a ne u "prepucavanjima" i nadmetanjima čija je "religija, vjera" bolja, jedina prava koja će nas dovesti Bogu....

Ja ću ti odgovoriti možda malo neoozbiljno i znam dat i neću pomoći jer vidim da vi u svojim nadmetanjima koristite argumente iz Biblije...uglavnom znamo da svako tumači Bibliju na svoj način, zato i ima toliko "podvrsta kršćanstva" protestanti, katolici, baptisti, aglikanci...sekti poput Jehova itd.....u jednu ruku to je negativna strana ljudskog tumačenja Božije riječi, jer svako tjera svoje i udaljuje se od onoga drugoga, isto to pokazuje ono bitno da se Božija Riječ može protumačiti različito i to tako da obje strane budu "u pravu"....a s druge strane to je možda pozitivno jer nam govori da mi ne možemo tumačiti i shvačati Boga više od onoga što nam je dano...a opet to različito tumačenje u osobnom smislu znači da nam se Bog obrača svakom drugačijom porukom kroz isto npr. Evanđelje...sama znaš da svaki put kada čuješ Riječ Božiju, nije ti dosadna, jer svaki put ti Bog kroz nju daje drugčiju poruku i spoznaje...

Možda nije u redu što ću ovo reć kao jedan katolik, ali ponekad mi nije bitno tumačenje ni Pape ni Crkve ( možda sam u srcu Martin Luter protestant  :Laughing:  ) nego ono što osjetim u srcu...znamo mi dobro kakve su Pape bile kroz stoljeća a i dobro znamo da sve te enciklike i Crkvene zakone donosi čovjek a ne Bog....to ne znači da ne poštujem Crkvu....ali znači da molim i promišljam o nekim njihovim odlukama...i puno puta tada osjetim da se ne slažem s njima......

Nekada se plaćala ispovjed...spaljivale se vještice....išlo se u rat za Boga...to su bile ljudske odluke u ime Boga, ali ne i Božije, i zato mislim da oni kršćani koji su se tada suprostavili tomu, nisu u očima Boga bili neposlušni Crkvi, već vjerni Bogu......isto tako mislim da je i danas...bitno je ljudsko srce koje samo Bog vidi...a to što si vjernik, može ti samo biti teže kada dođeš pred Boga jer će se od tebe više tražiti., jer si bio svjesniji nekih stvari.."kome jeviše dano od njega će se i više tražiti"


A je li uopće bitna sva ta filozofija..ne znam...možda ja Bogohulim i nisam u pravu :/ ...a možda je samo bitno biti istinski čovjek koji se trudi biti mir, ljubav, iskrenost.......i da bitna su djela a ne samo naumi srca.....što ima netko od toga što mi imamo čisto srce, ako mu ne pružimo ruku pomoći kada treba, nego ga samo gledamo......ali zato ima onaj koji ima "loše srce" a to ne sprovede u dijelo, jer je pobjedio sebe i zaštitio drugoga... npr. banalan primjer...volim te mi ništa ne znači ako mi to i ne pokažeš djelima...čovjek je osim što je umno i setimentalno, duhovno biće i fizičko...tako da su djela za njega i Boga jako bitna....mada opet samo to Bog zna, mi možemo samo nagađati  :Heart:

----------


## Marsupilami

ivana zg jako lijepo napisano   :Heart:  

Jedino bih se osvrnula na ovu recenicu 



> i da bitna su djela a ne samo naumi srca.....što ima netko od toga što mi imamo čisto srce, ako mu ne pružimo ruku pomoći kada treba, nego ga samo gledamo


Osoba cistog srca to ce napraviti bez razmisljanja jer ce joj pomoci nekome biti toliko prirodno kao da pomaze svom bratu (sto zapravo i je istina)
Pri tome nece razmisljati da mu pomaze zato sto je tako Bog odredio da bi trebalo nego zato sto zeli pomoci nekome bicu koji je u tezoj situaciji od njega samoga.   :Heart:

----------


## pujica

> hmm ok ivana, jedno je papa, ali mene zanima sluzbeni stav katolicke crkve??? mislila sam da je ekumena i spasenje svih koji su moralni ljudi, ali sad vise nisam sigurna ?
> 
> a ovo kaj velis 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


pa ja sam ti napisala sluzbeni stav KC, odnosno Pape, a njegovo naucavanje je i sluzbeni stav Crkve - odnos i vjera u Isusa Krista odnosno Trojstvo tj. ispovjedanje vjere jest nuzno za spasenje ali KC smatra da je osim toga nuzno i slijediti nauciteljstvo, zivjeti po sakramentima odnosno vjeru zivjeti unutar KC (inace nema spasenja). Dakle odnos prema Kristu je uvijek jedan od temelja (pa bez toga nismo vjernici, ili?) a ovo sa "dobra osoba" ne kuzim kao kategoriju u teologiji 

ja osobno isto smatram da je Bog milostiv i da nas spasava po svojoj milosti te da se dakle mogu spasiti i ljudi cistoga srca bez obzira kojoj religiji pripadali, ali to nije sluzbeni nauk Katolicke crkve

----------


## ljiljan@

> stvar je u tome da Raj pocinje ovdje na zemlji, kada netko zivi svoju vjeru onda i Bog zivi u njemu


Ovo si divno rekla. Istinitost ovih riječi mogu potvrditi svojim životom. Život kad sam se udaljila od Isusa...najprije je bio dobar, onda manje dobar, pa loš...a zatim sam počela upadati u djeliće pakla. I Gospodin me izbavio i vratio me sebi, u raj.
A da li se bez Isusa može u raj? Vjerojatno ste u pravu da se može, i svim srcem želim da se može, ali ne mogu se izjasniti o tome iz razloga što ja bez Isusa nisam mogla do raja, a kad mi manjka to osobno iskustvo onda ne mogu biti sigurna. I od 1.6.2005. godine obvezala sam mu se moliti svaki dan kao zadovoljštinu za grijehe svijeta. I znam da je Gospodinu ta molitva, iznesena iz poniznosti mog srca, ugodna.

----------


## Marsupilami

> ma to ni oni ne osporavaju, ali im je pojam "Spasenja" dosta razlicit od mog, to jest usudila bih se reci i katolickog pojma.. vise gledaju na osoban odnos sa Isusom Kristom, a manje na to koliko je netko "dobra osoba". zato su i jaaaako protiv braka sa osobama drugih vjeroispovjesti


Hana_Sara, ali oni su u biti u pravu na kraju krajeva, samo sto oni ne razmisljaju "siroko" nego iz njih progovaraju gole rijeci.
Rekla bih da zapravo ni oni sami jos nisu dobili Rijec o onome sto zastupaju tj. nemaju jasan stav nego se vrte u krug sa istim citatima iz Biblije koje zapravo ne razumiju potpuno  :Smile:  

Kao sto sam vec rekla, vjerujem da svi pred smrt imaju istu sansu, sve nas na kraju zemaljskog zivota ceka krajnji sud i tada, kada stanemo pred lice Boga, pred vrhovnog Sudca, tek onda ce biti sudjeno.
Kao sto sam rekla nekima malo stroze, a nekima malo blaze jer nisu svi tokom zivota imali prilike cuti za Spasenje po Kristu.

Ja takodjer vjerujem da je nekim "neodlucnim" osobama koje se lome u sebi tj. nesigurni su u to da li vjeruju ili ne vjeruju u casu kada ih Bog pozove k sebi data bolest kao prilika da se izmire s Njim.
Mnogo puta sam cula da su osobe dugo bile u krevetu tesko bolesne i tek nakon razgovora sa svecenikom i prihvacanjem Isusa napuste ovozemaljski zivot i to vrlo brzo nakon toga.

Pokojni djed od duple duplice je pravi primjer spasenja i pomirenja s Bogom na samom kraju zivotnog puta na zemlji i uvjerena sam da ce se jednog dana susresti u vjecnosti  :Heart:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> stvar je u tome da Raj pocinje ovdje na zemlji, kada netko zivi svoju vjeru onda i Bog zivi u njemu  
> 
> 
> Ovo si divno rekla. Istinitost ovih riječi mogu potvrditi svojim životom. Život kad sam se udaljila od Isusa...najprije je bio dobar, onda manje dobar, pa loš...a zatim sam počela upadati u djeliće pakla. I Gospodin me izbavio i vratio me sebi, u raj.
> A da li se bez Isusa može u raj? Vjerojatno ste u pravu da se može, i svim srcem želim da se može, ali ne mogu se izjasniti o tome iz razloga što ja bez Isusa nisam mogla do raja, a kad mi manjka to osobno iskustvo onda ne mogu biti sigurna. I od 1.6.2005. godine obvezala sam mu se moliti svaki dan kao zadovoljštinu za grijehe svijeta. I znam da je Gospodinu ta molitva, iznesena iz poniznosti mog srca, ugodna.


  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ifigenija

Drage, jel mogu ja zamoliti za molitvice ovih dana - ušla sam u 42. tjedan, nema naznaka poroda, moram u bolnicu da budem pod nadzorom i čekat će se trudovi dokle god se bude moglo... prvi put je završilo carskim - a ja bih rado da sve bude okej, da beba i ja budemo dobro... i da se rodi prirodno... da dobijem trudove i da osjetim rađanje svog djeteta   :Love:   :Heart:  

Hvala!

----------


## Marsupilami

U nasim si molitvama draga, neka ti Bog podari najljepsi porod koji mozes zamisliti   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ifigenija

Hvala!

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

> Drage, jel mogu ja zamoliti za molitvice ovih dana - ušla sam u 42. tjedan, nema naznaka poroda, moram u bolnicu da budem pod nadzorom i čekat će se trudovi dokle god se bude moglo... prvi put je završilo carskim - a ja bih rado da sve bude okej, da beba i ja budemo dobro... i da se rodi prirodno... da dobijem trudove i da osjetim rađanje svog djeteta    
> 
> Hvala!


Neka Bog blagoslovi tvoje dijete, tebe, doktore, sve osoblje, dan kada ćeš rađati, vrijeme kada ćeš rađati i prostor u kojem ćeš rađati....neka ISUS bude svuda oko tebe, neka te On "porađa" i neka On "rađa" ( u smislu da sve prepustiš Njemu), neka svi sveci i blažena Djevica Marija budu uz tebe i tvoju bebu...neka svu bol preuzmu na sebe, a tebi daju snage da izdržiš porod kakav god on bio.....  :Saint:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## pikula

U mislima s tobom  :Heart:   Ifigenija

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

Ifigenija,  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ivana zg

Jučer je ispred mojih ulaznih vrat(živim u zgradi), moju sestru dočekala zmija :shock: , popodne je mom MM neko ukrao ili je izgubio novčanik s 10.000Kn,( digo je novce za platiti neke stvari) svim dokumentima, i vozačkom i prometnom..proveli smo noć u policiji...ja sam prvo bila ljuta ne zbog novaca nego kako je, i ako je, mogao ostaviti novčanik na krovu auta...poslije sam se smirila i rekla Bog dao Bog uzeo, nadam se da je te novce našao netko kome su u tome trenutku trebali..pa je Bog providio za njega...meni je bitnije da smo nas troje živi i zdravi, nego taj novac..ma koliko nam potreban bio...razmišljala sam, možda je "Bog (sudbina)dvojio ili neka nesreća i bolest, ili novci", pa se odlučio za ovo drugo  :Embarassed:   :/ 
Malo sam karikirala, ali tako sam nekako čudno mirna i svi mi se čude, jer inače ja na takve stvari poludim, a zašto sam mirna...evo sada ću vam ispričati...

Od kada smo uselili u ovaj novi veliki stan ja od straha ne spavam noćima, stalno me je strah da će nam neko provalit, pa sjekiru držim ispod kreveta, u ovom se stanu ne osjećam ko da sam stvarno doma, blagoslovila sam ga svetom vodom više puta, ali svećenik još nije,TV mi se neku noć ravno 30 puta sam ugasio i upalio, da sam od straha probudila muža, sada se isto zna dogoditi i u dnevnoj sobi, jučer nam se pojavila zmija, pa nam je ukraden novčanik...sve se to naravno da i logično objasniti

Htijela sam vas nešto pitatai...vjeruje te li u postojanje duhova, copranje i jeste li ikad kao vjernici bili u doticaju s tim bilo kako???? Mislite li da to ako i postoji, može naštetiti vjerniku, koji se moli, ide na mise i pričešćuje se?

Znam da islamski vjernici isto imaju iskustva s tim, pa može i njihov komentar.

Inače osobno poznajem osobe koje su skoro umrle zbog "copranja" katolike, i muslimane. A što se tiče duhova u to nisam vjerovala, dok moja seka nije otišla raditi u rođakov hotel u Njemačku, tamo je doživljela isto paljenje i gašenje TV-e, prvo je mislila da je neko zafrkava...noću je čula vojničke čizme, kucanje na vrata i svađanja na Njemačkom jeziku, imala je križ na zidu i stolicu na vratima, a kazete koje je slušala bile su izbrisane na nekim djelovima.....uglavnom nakon mjesec dana se vratila totalno iscrpljena, nije slijedečih mjesec dana progovorila ni riječi....poslije smo saznali da je hotel sagrađen na mjestu gdje su streljanji nacistički vojnici...e sada je li tu bilo groblje ili su ih samo zatrpali-pa njihove duše lutaju???-vjerujem sestri jer takvo nešto ne bi lagala-inače ne vjerujem ni u horoskope ni vidovnjake....

*pujica* koji je službeni stav Crkve (katoličke) postojanju "copranja", duhova, i egzorcizma????

----------


## Ifigenija

Draga, žao mi je zbog nevolja, to se tako zna zaredati. Štogod bilo - tebi ne može ništa biti. Pozovi svećenika nek čim prije dođe i to je to.
Ne opterećuj se ni duhovima, ni ničime - sve to na neki način postoji, to je sigurno, ali može nas plašiti, i to je to što nam može. 
Kad sam u sličnoj situaciji, ja se uvatim moliti i zahvaljivati; kažu da Zlo bježi od radosti, zahvalnosti i veselja. Probaj! Razmišljaj o onome dobrom što nas čeka, nikako o glupostima i sitnicama koje nas nastoje smesti, pokvariti užitak u novom domu, unijeti sumnju u nas... Isus je rekao da je pobijedio z lo, a po njemu si ga pobijedila i ti!

----------


## pujica

*Iz Katekizma Katolicke crkve*

_ 2115 Bog moze objaviti buducnost svojim prorocima ili drugim svetima. No, ispravan je stav krscanina u tom da se, u stvarima koje se ticu buducnosti, s povjerenjem preda u ruke Providnosti i da u tom pogledu izbjegava svaku nezdravu radoznalost. Nesmotrenost moze biti manjak odgovornosti.

2116 Treba odbaciti sve oblike gatanja: traziti pomoc od Sotone ili zloduhâ, zazivati duse pokojnikâ, ili vrsiti druge radnje za koje se krivo misli da mogu "otkriti" buducnost. Trazenje savjeta u horoskopima, astrologija, gatanje u dlan, tumacenje znamenjâ i kockî, pojave vidovitosti, utjecanje medijima - sve to prikriva volju gospodovanja nad vremenom, povijescu i konacno nad ljudima, a ujedno i zelju da se umilostive skrite moci. To je sve u proturjecju s cascu i stovanjem, zdruzenim sa strahopocitanjem prozetim ljubavlju, koje dugujemo samo Bogu.

2117 Sva djela magije i caranja, kojima bi se htjelo podloziti tajne moci i staviti ih u vlastitu sluzbu te steci nadnaravnu moc nad bliznjim - pa bilo i zato da mu se pribavi zdravlje - teska je povreda kreposti bogostovlja. A ta djela treba jos vise osuditi kad ih prati namjera da se drugima skodi ili kad se njima trazi zahvat zloduhâ. Za osudu je takodjer nosenje amajlija. Spiritizam cesto ukljucuje djela gatanja i magije. Crkva upozorava vjernike da ga se cuvaju. Nezakonito trazenje pomoci od tzv. tradicionalnih lijekova ne opravdava ni zazivanje zlih sila ni iskoristavanje lakovjernosti drugoga._ 

o egzorcizmu imas jako dobar  tekst ovdje  i dobar clanak ovdje

inace se osobno slazem s Ifigenijom da se time ne treba opterecivati niti se bojati, samo treba redovito moliti i zazivati Isusovu zastitu, a on nam je obecao da nam nece pasti ni dlaka s glave 

ne treba traziti u svemu zlo, kao sto cine neki svecenici koji od egzorcizma rade predstave za narodne mase i manipuliraju jadne bolesne ljude kojima je potrebna medicinska pomoc, ali ne treba niti olako odmahivati na to da zlo postoji i da se pojavljuje na razlicite nacine - netko je jednom rekao da je najveci uspjeh Vraga to sto je moderno drustvo uvjerio da ne postoji i da je sve relativno

----------


## ivana zg

*pujica Ifgenija* HVALA  :Kiss:

----------


## lucica

*Ifigenija,* ima knjiga "Duhovan pristup rađanju" gdje imaš posebne molitve, za svaki dio poroda, a tako i za kad se dijete prenese... svakako preporučujem da si posudiš, ja sam se jako mollila kad sam rađala zadnjeg sina, i stvarno mi je Isus pomogao, i rodila sam u pola sata...

----------


## lucica

Riječi mudrosti

Ljudi su katkad
neuračunljivi, nelogični i sebični; 
Ipak im oprosti! 

Kad si brižan, 
ljudi te mogu optužiti
da imaš sebične motive; 
Ipak, budi brižan! 

Ako si uspješan 
steći ćeš i lažne prijatelje
i istinske neprijatelje; 
Ipak, i dalje budi uspješan! 

Ako si iskren i prostodušan, 
ljudi će te pokušati prevariti; 
Ipak, budi iskren i prostodušan! 

Ono što ti izgrađuješ godinama 
netko može porušiti u trenutku
Ipak, gradi! 

Ako si spokojan, miran i sretan, 
ljudi mogu biti ljubomorni 
Ipak, budi sretan! 

Dobro koje učiniš danas, 
ljudi će zaboraviti sutra;
Ipak, čini dobro! 

Daj svijetu najbolje što imaš, 
vjerovatno neće nikada biti dovoljno; 
Ipak, daj svijetu najbolje što znaš i imaš! 

Ako pogledaš bolje, na kraju 
Ipak je sve to između tebe i Boga 
Nikad nije ni bilo između tebe i njih!

----------


## Marsupilami

ivana zg, meni sve to lici na djelovanje Sotone.
Imali smo i mi svakakvih situacija u zivotu, teskih i preteskih, dapace sada trenutno prolazimo jednu krizu tako da razumijem.

Sto se tice duhova i njihovog "djelovanja" treba se podsjetiti da je Sotona jedan veliki zavodnik, prevarant i sve ce uciniti da nas skrene sa pravog puta.
Ljude zavede i uvjeri da im je kuca opsjednuta pa onda ljudi od straha posezu za raznoraznim egzorcistima i carkama, babama koje se bave skidanjima uroka i svasta sto nam je Bog izricito zabranio.
Ako je Bog zabranio da se obracamo dusama pokojnika onda nijedna pojava duhova nije od Njega, sve su to Sotonine lazi.
Znam da se mnogi nece sloziti samnom ali ja znam sto je meni osobno Bog rekao  :Kiss: 

Moj savjet ti je da iskoristis ono sto nam je svima Bog dao, a to je autoritet i snagu Bozje rijeci.
Koristi ime koje je iznad svakog imena, ime kojeg se Sotona najvise boji - Isus.
U Njegovo ime mozes sve, pa cak i Sotoni zapovjediti da se makne od tebe i tvoje obitelji i on te mora poslusati.

Kao vjernicu podsjetila bih te na zadnje Isusove rijeci koje je izrekao prije nego je uznesen k Ocu.




> "Pođite po svem svijetu, propovijedajte evanđelje svemu stvorenju. Tko uzvjeruje i pokrsti se, spasit će se, a tko ne uzvjeruje, osudit će se. A ovi će znakovi pratiti one koji uzvjeruju: u ime će moje izganjati zloduhe, novim će jezicima zboriti, zmije uzimati; i popiju li što smrtonosno, ne, neće im nauditi; na nemoćnike će ruke polagati, i bit će im dobro." Mk 16,15-18



Bog vas blagoslovio   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## buba klara

> *Ifigenija,* ima knjiga "Duhovan pristup rađanju" gdje imaš posebne molitve, za svaki dio poroda, a tako i za kad se dijete prenese... svakako preporučujem da si posudiš, ja sam se jako mollila kad sam rađala zadnjeg sina, i stvarno mi je Isus pomogao, i rodila sam u pola sata...


Potpis. Ta knjiga je izvrsna. U predrađaoni sam je cijelo vrijeme šetajući čitala a i dio vremena u rađaoni  :Smile: . 
 Prvo, molitve za svaku fazu poroda iz te knjižice su stvarno dovele do iskustva 1.) da sam se oslobodila straha 2) da sam bez panike, vikanja i plakanja otišla u rađaonu i 3.) molitva je učinila da sam kao prvorotka nemalo iznenadila doktore, poslali su MM doma da neću sigurno rodit do večeri a rodila sam za sat i pol, veliku bebu (a ja baš i nisam neka veličina). Uz to, mislim da su najveći dio zasluga bile molitve ljudi koji su molili, molile su dvije zajednice baš dok sam rađala i to se stvarno osjeti na porodu. Jedna starija sestra, kojoj sam poslala poruku kad je porod krenuo, mi je kasnije rekla koliko je ljudi molilo i definitivno Božjoj milosti, odnosno snazi molitve pripisujem takav porod. 
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Ifigenija

Čitala sam knjigu, izvrsna je, i nadam se da ću imati prilike osjetiti snagu vjere na porodu - prvi put uopće nisam imala porod, niti trudove... i tak.

----------


## ivana zg

> Rođenje Marijino
> Hvaljen Isus i Marija, poštovani čitatelji.
> 
> Razmišljamo o rođenju Blažene Djevice Marije, koje slavimo 8.rujna.
> 
> Na taj blagdan nadovezuje se blagdan Marijina Bezgrešnog začeća koje slavimo devet mjeseci ranije, 8.prosinca. Marija je ljubav Njezinih roditelja i Boga Oca. Bog bogat milosrđem, predarežljivi Bog. Bog koji stalno stvara umjetnine na planu mrtve materije, na planu biljaka i životinja, mora, kopna, bezbrojnih bića vidljivih i nevidljivih običnim očima.
> 
> A onda remek djelo – čovjek, muško i žensko. Remek djelo obnovljena čovječanstva – Marija iz Nazareta. Rođenje je bol odvajanja od majke. To je i majčina bol i djetetova bol, ali budući da ljubav ne zazire od boli, i da ljubav nije sebičnost nego nesebičnost, zato majke ulaze hrabro u rizik rađanja i ne boje se rađanja.
> 
> ...


A tko je izdavač knjige i pisac i je li se može kupiti u Teoviziji, Kršćanskoj sadašnjosti, Verbumu....????

----------


## ivana zg

> ivana zg, meni sve to lici na djelovanje Sotone.
> Imali smo i mi svakakvih situacija u zivotu, teskih i preteskih, dapace sada trenutno prolazimo jednu krizu tako da razumijem.


[/quote]

 :shock:  misliš  :Crying or Very sad:   misliš da je to djelovanje preko nekih osoba ili ......


mislim da je *pujica* negdje navela da je najveća zabluda modernog doba da Sotona ne postoji, tj. da je on uvjrio ljude da ne postoji...ja bi još nadodala da je jako suptilan i nalazi se u stvarima na koje čovjek današnjice uopće ne bi pomislio i na taj način se uvlači u nas i naše obitelji....

----------


## MGrubi

a ja mislim da je zabluda tražiti "sotonu" u stvarima

----------


## MGrubi

> Ako je Bog zabranio da se obracamo dusama pokojnika 
> 
> [:


a obrnuto nije zabranija?

----------


## Marsupilami

Sotonu ne treba traziti u stvarima nego u djelima koja cini da bi zaveo ljude.
Djelovanje preko nekih osoba? Lako moguce, on ima jako puno taktika ali vazno je znati jedno.
On ne zna sto nam je u srcu i u mislima, on zna samo ono sto mu sami kazemo tj. izreknemo.
Zato uvijek pazi sto govoris   :Kiss:  

Ne treba ocajavati nego utjecati se k Bogu, prepustiti se Njegovom djelovanju i traziti zastitu.
U Isusovo ime svi smo mi kao stijene, samo nam treba vjere   :Heart:   :Love:  


MGrubi zasto "sotona"? Tj. zasto navodnici? Iskreno me zanima   :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

jer izražava negativnu energiju 

ako skinem "" onda je to iz samo krščanstva

znaš, šta? trenutno sam udaljena od vjere/Crkve - ne mogu se ni odlučiti od čega točno

----------


## buba klara

[quote="ivana zg"]


> A tko je izdavač knjige i pisac i je li se može kupiti u Teoviziji, Kršćanskoj sadašnjosti, Verbumu....????


Nakladnik je Teovizija.
O njoj ima i tekst ovdje http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=67&Show=1236

----------


## Marsupilami

Aha, shvatila sam, ne dozivljavas ga kao osobu nego kao pojam, energiju ili nesto slicno, jesam u pravu?

U svakom slucaju nadam se da ces se vratiti vjeri, znam mnoge ljude koji su se otudjili da bi se kasnije vratili prosvjetljeniji nego sto su bili.
Za sve nas Bog ima plan, pa tako i za tebe   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## pujica

> Sotonu ne treba traziti u stvarima nego u djelima koja cini da bi zaveo ljude.
> Djelovanje preko nekih osoba? Lako moguce, on ima jako puno taktika ali vazno je znati jedno.
> On ne zna sto nam je u srcu i u mislima, on zna samo ono sto mu sami kazemo tj. izreknemo.
> Zato uvijek pazi sto govoris   
> 
> Ne treba ocajavati nego utjecati se k Bogu, prepustiti se Njegovom djelovanju i traziti zastitu.
> U Isusovo ime svi smo mi kao stijene, samo nam treba vjere


potpis do daske

----------


## ivana zg

Ne shvaćam u kojem smislu trebam paziti što govorim?
Mislite možda komu govorim ili ...? Malo mi objasnite  :Embarassed:  

Ja inače jako puno pričam, preiskrena sam-što na umu to na drumu..nemam neki tajni, pa mislim (znam da nisam ni malo mudra) da svakom iz srca mogu reći što mislim ili što volim ili želim, to me nekako ispunja.

*buba klara* hvala

----------


## Marsupilami

Tesko je to objasniti a da ne zvuci cudno  :/ 
Zasto cudno? Zato sto je iz toga nastalo nesto sto zovemo praznovjerje.
Dakle, ono sto ljudi kazu "necu reci da se ne zacopram"  :Grin:  

Svaka radost u zivotu, svaka pobjeda nad zlom, svako dobro koje dozivimo Bogu je velika radost   :Heart:  
Sotoni je pak najveca zadaca da razalosti i razljuti Boga, a kako ce to najlakse napraviti?
Okomit ce se na Njegovo najmilije, na Njegovu djecu   :Sad:  
Ako ikome moze pomrsiti planove to ce i napraviti, naravno ako mu dozvolimo, a mnogi mu dozvole nesvjesno.
Sotonina najveca pobjeda je kada ljude uvjeri da on ne postoji, tada su mu sva vrata otvorena.

Iz osobnog iskustva znam da sto smo blizi Bogu to su Sotonini napadi jaci i cesci, ali mi imamo zastitu, samo ju trebamo traziti.
Nas Zastitnik i Branitelj - Duh Sveti, nas pomocnik, ja ga zovem prijateljem  :Smile:  

Procitaj si Ivan 14:1-31, ako treba i vise puta, meni je mnogo pomoglo da shvatim neke stvari.
Isus objasnjava sto ce biti kada se on vrati Ocu i koje su Bozje namjere.   :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

> Nas Zastitnik i Branitelj - Duh Sveti, nas pomocnik, ja ga zovem prijateljem


u njegovo postojanje se uvjerila moja prijateljica i njen rođak
pozvali su ga, iako je zabranjeno ga zvati
i doša je

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nas Zastitnik i Branitelj - Duh Sveti, nas pomocnik, ja ga zovem prijateljem 
> 
> 
> u njegovo postojanje se uvjerila moja prijateljica i njen rođak
> pozvali su ga, iako je zabranjeno ga zvati
> i doša je


MGrubi, Duh Sveti nije ono sto ti mislis, ti govoris o duhovima, zazivanju dusa pokojnika?
To je druga stvar, Duha Svetog ne da nije zabranjeno zvati nego je pozeljno.
On je nasljedje koje nam je poslao Otac nakon Isusovog uskrsnuca.




> Branitelj - Duh Sveti, koga će Otac poslati u moje ime, poučavat će vas o svemu i dozivati vam u pamet sve što vam ja rekoh. Mir vam ostavljam, mir vam svoj dajem. Dajem vam ga, ali ne kao što svijet daje. Neka se ne uznemiruje vaše srce i neka se ne straši. Iv 14:26-27


Dakle Duh Sveti dolazi direktno od Oca, zajedno sa Isusom oni cine Presveto Trojstvo.
Kada ulazimo u crkvu sto prvo napravimo?   :Smile:  
Prekrizimo se i pozdravimo Boga rijecima
"U ime Oca i Sina i Duha Svetoga"
Oni su zapravo jedna osoba, savrseno jedinstvo.
Duh Sveti nam daje mudrost da spoznamo Rijec Bozju, On je nas "vodic" kroz zivot u Kristu   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Potpisujem Marsupilami i dodajem da mi itekako smijemo i zazivamo Duha Svetoga u molitvama i u pjesmama. Dapače, čitava ova era je era Duha Svetoga koji je poslan da nas uvede u spasenje i da nam omogući spoznaju. Duh Sveti je stalno prisutan, on je Tješitelj, Branitelj, daje snagu i podsjeća na obećanje.

U svjetlu prethodne diskusije o nevjernicima/ateistima i spasenju, Duh Sveti, za kojega se kaže da "puše gdje hoće, kada hoće i kako hoće", je jedan od dokaza da Bog gleda na sve ljude, a ne samo na one koji su se svrstali pod Njegovo ime.

----------


## MGrubi

ups, prebrzo sam čitala, nisam mislila na Duha svetog, on mi je jasan   :Wink:  

mislila sam na Zaštitnika
neki kažu da je to osobni anđeo, a neki kažu da je to duša pokojnika koji te želi štititi ( bio si dobar prema njemu , ili te samo poznavao)

----------


## Zdenka2

Pa mi se molimo i anđelu čuvaru, a obraćamo se u molitvama i svojim pokojnima i svecima. To nije isto kao zazivanje duhova koje može biti opasno.

----------


## MGrubi

nisu zvali duha, bilokojeg
nego baš: Čuvara
tako se zove
e sad koja religija je bila u pitanju, ne znam, njen rođak je "probao" skoro svaku (na kraju se vratio krščanstvu)

uglavnom, nakon "poziva" oboje su osjetili nečiju prisutnost u sobi, opipljivu ka stol
niti pozitivnu , niti negativnu

da li smijemo zvati svog anđela čuvara? ili je on/o uvijek uz nas?

----------


## Marsupilami

Duh Sveti dolazi od rijeci Ruah, to je hebrejska rijec za DUH (spirit)ali zbog specificnosti izgovora hebrejskog jezika moze se prevesti i kao DAH (breath).
Kod preijvoda hebrejskih zapisa odlucili su se za Duh Bozji, ali isto tako mozemo reci da je to Dah Bozji, Rijec potekla od Boga, kao dasak vjetra, lahor koji nas obavija   :Heart:  

MGrubi, krscanstvo ne poznaje osobu koja se zove Cuvar tako da stvarno ne znam o kojoj se religiji radi, s obzirom na to ne bih znala odgovor na tvoje pitanje  :/ 

Moj cuvar je Isus koji je uvijek samnom   :Heart:  tako da nikada nisam razmisljala o andjelima kao osobnim cuvarima.
Pokojnicima se ne obracam ni u molitvama tako da ni taj dio mi nije poznat.
Ovdje je odlomak iz Ponovljenog zakona



> Kad uđeš u zemlju koju ti daje Jahve, Bog tvoj, nemoj se priučavati na odvratne čine onih naroda. Neka se kod tebe ne nađe nitko tko bi kroz oganj gonio svoga sina ili svoju kćer; tko bi se bavio gatanjem, čaranjem, vračanjem i čarobnjaštvom; nitko tko bi bajao, zazivao duhove i duše predaka ili se obraćao na pokojnike. Jer tko god takvo što čini gadi se Jahvi; zbog takvih odvratnosti njih i goni ispred tebe Jahve, Bog tvoj. Pnz 18:9-12


Meni je po ovome Bog bio vrlo jasan, nema tu skrivenog znacenja niti metafora  :/

----------


## Marsupilami

> Pa mi se molimo i anđelu čuvaru, a obraćamo se u molitvama i svojim pokojnima i svecima. To nije isto kao zazivanje duhova koje može biti opasno.


Tu je bitna razlika izmedju Rimokatolicke crkve i Protestanstske ali potpuno te razumijem  :Kiss:   :Love:  
Takodjer slazem se da to nema veze sa zazivanjem duhova   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> nisu zvali duha, bilokojeg
> nego baš: Čuvara
> tako se zove
> e sad koja religija je bila u pitanju, ne znam, njen rođak je "probao" skoro svaku (na kraju se vratio krščanstvu)
> 
> uglavnom, nakon "poziva" oboje su osjetili nečiju prisutnost u sobi, opipljivu ka stol
> niti pozitivnu , niti negativnu


Vjerujem da su osjetili prisutnost, samo je pitanje čiju.

----------


## MGrubi

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa mi se molimo i anđelu čuvaru, a obraćamo se u molitvama i svojim pokojnima i svecima. To nije isto kao zazivanje duhova koje može biti opasno.
> 
> 
> Tu je bitna razlika izmedju Rimokatolicke crkve i Protestanstske ali


može detaljnije?   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

U protestantizmu ne postoji kult svetaca - to je jedna od točaka u kojoj je došlo do razlaza u 16. stoljeću. U katoličanstvu je taj kult vrlo važan. U istu rubriku spadaju i anđeli čuvari. Protestanti se mole samo Bogu (ne znam da li i Mariji), a katolici se utječu i zagovoru svetaca i blaženika. Osobno, molim se samo Bogu i Mariji, a svecima i svojim dragim pokojnima se ponekad obratim nečim što više smatram razgovorom. Moja djeca se mole svojim anđelima čuvarima - i ja sam to činila kao dijete. Sviđao mi se taj osjećaj da je anđeo čuvar uvijek uz mene i da se zato ne moram bojati mraka.

----------


## MGrubi

lijepo

po tom pitanju sam bliža protestantima

----------


## Marsupilami

Hvala Zdenka2 na pomoci   :Kiss:  

Onaj citat koji sam navela je najbitniji.
Nema obracanja na mrtve, s obzirom da svetci (ne kazemo mi da svetci nisu sveti, to su bili sveti Bozji ljudi u njegovoj sluzbi) ali oni nisu medju zivima tako da mi obracanje svecima drzimo zabranjenim od Boga.
Takodjer u tu skupinu spada i Marija, ona je bila Majka Bozja, ali u Bibliji ne postoji dokaz da je ona uznesena na nebo (to je dio katolicke doktrine jer je Papa Pio X. odlucio da je sigurno ona uznesena zato sto nigdje u Bibliji ne stoji da je umrla pa je eto odlucio da ce to biti novo ucenje crkve :/ ).

To bi ukratko bilo to   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Takodjer u tu skupinu spada i Marija, ona je bila Majka Bozja, ali u Bibliji ne postoji dokaz da je ona uznesena na nebo (to je dio katolicke doktrine jer je Papa Pio X. odlucio da je sigurno ona uznesena zato sto nigdje u Bibliji ne stoji da je umrla pa je eto odlucio da ce to biti novo ucenje crkve :/ ).
> 
> To bi ukratko bilo to


Marsupilami, nije baš tako. Papa Pio XII. jest proglasio Uznesenje Marijino dogmom 1950. godine, ali kršćanski nauk poznaje taj pojam i vjerovanje još od prvih stoljeća Crkve. Istina je da o tome ništa ne piše u Bibliji, ali piše u apokrifnim tekstovima, već od 3. stoljeća (Transitus Mariae). Taj kult živi od početka kršćanstva. Još od ranih stoljeća kršćanstva veliki broj katedralnih crkava posvećen je Uznesenju Marijinu (u nas Split, Dubrovnik, Pula, Krk, Zagreb, Varaždin, Rab, Senj...).

----------


## ljiljan@

Meni se posvijesti samo ono što je verificirano u praksi, a mogu reći da sam jako puno milosti doživjela po zagovoru svetaca. Čitajući misli Svetog Josemarie Escriva doživljavam nalete neopisive radosti. Sveci su mi uzor i njihovi me životi nadahnjuju u ljubavi prema Kristu. Ali to sam samo ja...nekom drugom je Bog odredio drugačiji put i mislim da nema smisla o tome previše raspravljati da ne bismo došli u situaciju da mi ocjenjujemo Boga i njegove nakane.

Ivana Zg glede ovih problema koji te muče prisjećam se da smo MM i ja kad smo se vjenčali imali takvih problema iako ih onda nismo mogli razaznati. On je stalno u našem dvorištu nalazio jaja zabijena u cigle (gdje ih niti jedna životinja ne bi uspjela zagurati), kasnije smo nalazili dječju robu vezanu u čvorove. Bile su to godine kad smo se jako puno svađali, nakon tih svađa iscrpljeni si obećavali da to više nećemo činiti jer se volimo i stalo nam je do naše obitelji. Svađali smo se svi u kući i mi i moji roditelji. Ponekad sam samu sebe pitala, nakon što bih izrekla neke ružne riječi - da li to netko drugi vlada mojim mozgom kad izgovaram ono što ne mislim??? Nisam to dovodila u vezu s nikakvim urocima jer u to nisam vjerovala. Danas o tome ne želim razmišljati. I nema potrebe.
Jer već dugi niz godina, otkad sudjelujemo u Svetoj misi, redovito se ispovijedamo, pričešćujemo i svakodnevno molimo, naš život je nešto sasvim drugo, više nema svađe, ali niti nikakvih jaja i čvorova. Odnio Gospodin sobom na Križu da uništi.
Kad ti dođu takvi trenuci, žarko se moli, proći će nevolje sigurno. I nemoj sumnjati, kad Gospodina nešto zatražiš (u ovom slučaju zaštitu), smatraj to riješenim, On ti je pomogao u trenutku kad zatražiš a ne kad ti ocijeniš da je djelovao. I ne zaboravi zahvaljivati. To je ono što nam svima uzmanjka - zahvala Bogu, a Bog to od nas hoće. Evo večeras sam sa Klanjanja pred Presvetim donijela jednu misao - *Gospodine jedino pred Tobom sam siromašna jer jedino Tebi ne mogu platiti sve što si mi dao.*

----------


## ivana zg

> Meni se posvijesti samo ono što je verificirano u praksi, a mogu reći da sam jako puno milosti doživjela po zagovoru svetaca. Čitajući misli Svetog Josemarie Escriva doživljavam nalete neopisive radosti. Sveci su mi uzor i njihovi me životi nadahnjuju u ljubavi prema Kristu. Ali to sam samo ja...nekom drugom je Bog odredio drugačiji put i mislim da nema smisla o tome previše raspravljati da ne bismo došli u situaciju da mi ocjenjujemo Boga i njegove nakane.
> 
> Ivana Zg glede ovih problema koji te muče prisjećam se da smo MM i ja kad smo se vjenčali imali takvih problema iako ih onda nismo mogli razaznati. On je stalno u našem dvorištu nalazio jaja zabijena u cigle (gdje ih niti jedna životinja ne bi uspjela zagurati), kasnije smo nalazili dječju robu vezanu u čvorove. Bile su to godine kad smo se jako puno svađali, nakon tih svađa iscrpljeni si obećavali da to više nećemo činiti jer se volimo i stalo nam je do naše obitelji. Svađali smo se svi u kući i mi i moji roditelji. Ponekad sam samu sebe pitala, nakon što bih izrekla neke ružne riječi - da li to netko drugi vlada mojim mozgom kad izgovaram ono što ne mislim??? Nisam to dovodila u vezu s nikakvim urocima jer u to nisam vjerovala. Danas o tome ne želim razmišljati. I nema potrebe.
> Jer već dugi niz godina, otkad sudjelujemo u Svetoj misi, redovito se ispovijedamo, pričešćujemo i svakodnevno molimo, naš život je nešto sasvim drugo, više nema svađe, ali niti nikakvih jaja i čvorova. Odnio Gospodin sobom na Križu da uništi.
> Kad ti dođu takvi trenuci, žarko se moli, proći će nevolje sigurno. I nemoj sumnjati, kad Gospodina nešto zatražiš (u ovom slučaju zaštitu), smatraj to riješenim, On ti je pomogao u trenutku kad zatražiš a ne kad ti ocijeniš da je djelovao. I ne zaboravi zahvaljivati. To je ono što nam svima uzmanjka - zahvala Bogu, a Bog to od nas hoće. Evo večeras sam sa Klanjanja pred Presvetim donijela jednu misao - *Gospodine jedino pred Tobom sam siromašna jer jedino Tebi ne mogu platiti sve što si mi dao.*



Hvala ,jako se bojim, jer mi se i mala beba noćima budi i po st vremena otvorenih očiju pri upaljenom svijetlu, plače, vrišti i ne prepoznaje ni mene ni muža.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Takodjer u tu skupinu spada i Marija, ona je bila Majka Bozja, ali u Bibliji ne postoji dokaz da je ona uznesena na nebo (to je dio katolicke doktrine jer je Papa Pio X. odlucio da je sigurno ona uznesena zato sto nigdje u Bibliji ne stoji da je umrla pa je eto odlucio da ce to biti novo ucenje crkve :/ ).
> 
> To bi ukratko bilo to  
> 
> 
> Marsupilami, nije baš tako. Papa Pio XII. jest proglasio Uznesenje Marijino dogmom 1950. godine, ali kršćanski nauk poznaje taj pojam i vjerovanje još od prvih stoljeća Crkve. *Istina je da o tome ništa ne piše u Bibliji, ali piše u apokrifnim tekstovima*, već od 3. stoljeća (Transitus Mariae). Taj kult živi od početka kršćanstva. Još od ranih stoljeća kršćanstva veliki broj katedralnih crkava posvećen je Uznesenju Marijinu (u nas Split, Dubrovnik, Pula, Krk, Zagreb, Varaždin, Rab, Senj...).


Dakle Pio XII a ne X, mea culpa   :Embarassed:  
Ovo sto sam boldala je meni bitno, htjela sam samo ukazati na razlike medju nasim vjerovanjima.
Meni je osobno bitno sto kaze Bozja Rijec, sve ostalo Bog nije smatrao bitnim za nase iskupljenje pa nije ni zapisano u Bibliji.
Dakle to je ono sto JA vjerujem.

S obzirom da ovo




> Kad ti dođu takvi trenuci, žarko se moli, proći će nevolje sigurno. I nemoj sumnjati, kad Gospodina nešto zatražiš (u ovom slučaju zaštitu), smatraj to riješenim, On ti je pomogao u trenutku kad zatražiš a ne kad ti ocijeniš da je djelovao. I ne zaboravi zahvaljivati. To je ono što nam svima uzmanjka - zahvala Bogu, a Bog to od nas hoće. Evo večeras sam sa Klanjanja pred Presvetim donijela jednu misao - Gospodine jedino pred Tobom sam siromašna jer jedino Tebi ne mogu platiti sve što si mi dao.


potpisujem svim   :Heart:  zakljucujem da nismo mi toliko ni razliciti   :Kiss:  

Dakle ukratko, protestanti priznaju samo Rijec Bozju kao relevantnu dok katolici imaju visoko svecenstvo koje proucava i drevne spise, legende i predaje te cinjenice koje se pokazu vaznima uvrste u dogmu koja se uz Bibliju smatra bitnim djelom katolicke vjere.
Ja postujem te razlicitosti, svi mi imamo svoj put kojim idemo k Bogu, nije na nama da sudimo jedan drugome tko je u pravu a tko u krivu nego da si medjusobno pomazemo i ljubimo se kao sto Bog ljubi nas   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Meni je osobno bitno sto kaze Bozja Rijec, sve ostalo Bog nije smatrao bitnim za nase iskupljenje pa nije ni zapisano u Bibliji.


e sad si me opet podsjetila na susjede   :Laughing:  . ma u biti, to je sve u redu sto ti kazes i nema tu toliko VELIKE razlike medju nama, ali oni nekako jako uskogrudno shvacaju ovo sto si ti isto sad izrekla (a sigurno mislis puno otvorenija srca   :Heart:  ). kod njih taj "tog nema u Bibliji" dio sluzi kao opravdanje za zatvaranje vrata Raja svima koji ne vjeruju u Krista.  :Sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

Hana_Sara, kao sto sam rekla, vjerovanja sam da cemo na Sudnji dan svi pred lice Boga, da nikome Sud nece biti odbijen.
Ako netko nije upoznao Krista za zivota, vjerovanja sam da ce mu se u casu smrti suditi po srcu i da cemo svi dobiti istu priliku za iskupljenje   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ni u kojem slučaju ne želim se natezati oko Uznesenja niti uopće oko vjerovanja u ovo ili ono. Dapače, ni ja ne slijedim u svemu neke stvari koje su se vjerovanjem ljudi uspostavile kao kult u katoličanstvu i mnoge od tih stvari nisu mi bitne za moju vjeru koja je usmjerena prema Bogu, a ne prema svecima. Međutim, tu je valjda ipak razlika u katoličkom i protestantskom odgoju, meni ipak nešto znači taj kult Marije koji traje dva tisućljeća. Osim toga, dodala bih i to: koji će tekstovi biti u Bibliji, a koji će biti nazvani apokrifnima odredili su ljudi, tj. Crkva. Kroz koje na Bog govori, a kroz koje ne?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ako netko nije upoznao Krista za zivota, vjerovanja sam da ce mu se u casu smrti suditi po srcu i da cemo svi dobiti istu priliku za iskupljenje


mislis li pod ovim "ne poznavanjem Krista" samo na one koji nekim cudnim slucajem nisu ni culi za njega i sto on predstavlja Krscanima, ili i na one koji za njega znaju, ali ne vjeruju (iz bilo kojeg razloga)?

----------


## ivana zg

> Trojedini Bog
> Svetkovina Presvetog Trojstva-Trojedini Bog je sunce u koje nije moguće gledati tjelesnim očima, a ne možemo ga dokučiti ni očima razuma i srca. Međutim, istina je nešto drugo. 
>  Draga braćo i sestre, u sunce ne možemo gledati, čak se ni letimično ne možemo zagledati u njega. Kad bismo to učinili, smjesta bismo oslijepili. Naše oči su preslabe za tako jaku svjetlost. Trojedini Bog je sunce u koje nije moguće gledati tjelesnim očima, a ne možemo ga dokučiti ni očima razuma i srca. Međutim, istina je nešto drugo. Svijet i stvari u njemu možemo promatrati samo na svjetlu koje – izravno ili posredno – dolazi od sunca. Bez tog svjetla ništa ne bismo vidjeli svojim otvorenim očima.
> 
> Jednako tako možemo svijet i čovjeka shvatiti jedino u svjetlu vjere u Boga koji je Trojedini. Bez tog svjetla našli bismo se pred nerješivim zagonetkama. Za Boga je prvo i osnovno to da postoji. Ja jesam koji jesam, rekao je sam o sebi. Mi također možemo reći za sebe da postojimo, ali nam je postojanje podareno od Boga. Bog je Trojedini. Ta složenica znači množinu i različitost. Trojedini Bog je živi Bog. Vjerska istina o tri osobe u jednome Bogu nema svoj izvor u čovjeku. To je objavljena istina.
> 
> Moramo biti svjesni da je ta istina našem razumu nedostupna. Kako mogu tri božanske osobe biti jedan Bog? Kako može jedna božanska narav može biti u tri božanske osobe? Takve tvrdnje mogu se prihvatiti jedino u svjetlu vjere i s vjerom.
> 
> Oholica će odmahnuti rukom i nasmiješiti se. A onaj tko malo dublje razmišlja o tome kako je svijet u svojoj raznolikosti jedinstven, kako je djelovanje mnogih stvari u svijetu tajanstveno i nedohvatno razglabanju našega razuma, zaključit će da ta raznolikost i nedohvatnost moraju imati svoju pozadinu. Moraju potjecati od Nekoga koji nije jednolično i u sebe zatvoreno biće.
> ...


Milost Krista ,ljubav Oca i zajedništvo Duha
Svetkovina Presvetog Trojstva - Zahvalni što nas Bog pripušta u svoj život, što nas kao ljudsku obitelj uključuje u zajedništvo Trojstva, danas radosno slavimo Oca, Sina i Duha Svetoga. 
Liturgijsko i privatno štovanje Trojstva razvilo se u Crkvi Istoka i Zapada kao vjernička reakcija na arijanizam i druge hereze koje su u brizi za isticanjem Božjeg jedinstva i jedincatosti zanijekale vjeru Crkve o jednakosti utjelovljenog Sina i Duha Svetoga s Ocem nebeskim. Na Zapadu se ova pobožnost proširila u 6. i 7. stoljeću, zatim je oko 800. godine uvedena prigodna misa u čast Presvetog Trojstva.

Rimski pape ipak su stoljećima odbijali uvesti posebnu svetkovinu Trojstva zato što Crkva sve svoje liturgijske čine počinje u ime Oca, Sina i Duha Svetoga, što je u svoj časoslov i liturgiju uvela doksologiju: "Slava Ocu i Sinu i Duhu Svetome..."Konačno je papa Ivan XXII. za vrijeme avignonskog sužanjstva uveo 1334. ovu svetkovinu za cijelu Crkvu.

Saborska liturgijska reforma donijela je nova čitanja za tri liturgijske godine na ovu svetkovinu. Iz njih više doživljavamo uključenost vjernika u život Oca, Sina i Duha Svetoga. Tako na liturgiji doživljajno spoznajemo da je Trojstvo otajstvo spasenja, a ne suha knjiška dogma o jednoj naravi u tri božanske osobe. U ovoj liturgijskoj godini imamo čitanja koja nam predstavljaju Boga trojstvenog i jedincatog kao naklonjenog saveznika koji je milosrdan i vjeran u odnosu na ljude. Iako u liturgijskoj godini A nedjeljama čitamo iz Matejeva evanđelja, na ovu svetkovinu u godini A imamo za evanđelje dio Isusova razgovora s Nikodemom. Bog tako ljubi svijet da mu šalje svoga Sina.

U zbornoj molitvi ističemo vjeru da je Bog Otac poslao na svijet svoga Sina, Riječ istine, i Duha posvetitelja. Svrha tog slanja je: "... da ljudima objaviš tajnu svoga života". Objavljujući nam što je s obzirom na nas, Bog nam je odškrinuo vrata za pogled u njegovu otajstvenu nutrinu, objavio nam je nešto i o samom sebi. Zahvalni što nas Bog pripušta u svoj život, što nas kao ljudsku obitelj uključuje u zajedništvo Trojstva, danas radosno slavimo Oca, Sina i Duha Svetoga.



Bog milosrdni, milostivi i vjerni putuje sa svojim narodom (Izl 34, 4-9)

Ovaj odlomak dio je izvještaja o obnovi Saveza s Bogom pod Sinajem. Knjiga Izlaska prikazuje kako su Izraelci nakon odlaska iz Egipta došli pod svetu goru. Dok je Mojsije kroz 40 dana boravio na brdu objave, narod je sebi napravio zlatno tele. Dobivši od Boga obavijest da su njegovi sunarodnjaci počinili grijeh idolopoklonstva, Mojsije se požurio u tabor, razbio dobivene ploče Saveza, spalio idol na vatri i naredio strogu pokoru za cijeli narod. Uvidjevši da su teško sagriješili, sunarodnjaci su ga zamolili da ih zagovara pred Bogom. On se ponovo popeo na Sinaj te u ime grešnih sunarodnjaka molio od Boga oproštenje i izrekao prošnju da Jahve i dalje s njima putuje pustinjom i tuđim područjem do ulaska u obećanu zemlju.

Mojsije zove Boga imenom: "Jahve, Gospodin!" Prije mu se on objavio kao onaj koji jest (usp. Izl 3, 14s1). Jahve je ne samo čisti i apsolutni bitak, nasuprot ljudima i događajima koji dolaze i prolaze. On jest u smislu da je tu, da pomaže. Podsjećajući Boga na ime koje je sam objavio svome narodu, Mojsije moli: "Pođi s nama... primi nas za svoju baštinu" (r. 9). Između zaziva Božjeg imena i ove prošnje jest novo Božje očitovanje: "Gospodin! Gospodin! Bog milosrdan i milostiv, spor na srdžbu, bogat ljubavlju i vjernošću" (r. 6). To su saveznička svojstva Božja. U ono vrijeme saveze su sklapali bračni drugovi na početku braka, trgovci, prijatelji, plemena i države. Pisali su se dokumenti o sklapanju saveza. U njima su saveznici obećavali jedni drugima vjernost i pristajali na kaznu koja čeka prekršitelja.

Ovim podsjećanjem na svoje savezničko milosrđe, ljubav i vjernost (hebrejski hesed i emeth) Bog najavljuje da oprašta svomu narodu te da ostaje i dalje saveznički zaštitnik svoga putujućeg naroda. Izraelci znaju da ne mogu doći u zemlju obećanja bez posebne Božje prisutnosti, da ne mogu opstati kao narod, vjernički narod.

Iz ovog čitanja izlazi da je Bog najprije saveznik zajednice, da putuje sa zajednicom, štiti zajednicu. Preko zajednice štiti i pojedinca. Doživljavamo li Boga kao milosrdnog, vjernog, punog ljubavi - prema zajednici?



Bog ljubavi i mira bit će s vama (2 Kor 13, 11-13)

Ovo je završni odlomak Druge Korinćanima u kojoj je Pavao branio svoj napadnuti apostolski autoritet te poticao vjernike na izmirenje međusobno i s Bogom. U završnom odlomku još jednom sažima poruku cijele poslanice.

"Radujte se, usavršujte se, tješite se, složni budite, mir njegujte!" (r. 11). Za "radujte se" stoji u grčkom izvorniku imperativ prezenta kojim Apostol zapovijeda nastavak stanja u kakvom Korinćani već jesu. Unatoč određenom stupnju posvađanosti te unatoč nevoljama življenja u svijetu, oni su vjernički radosni. U takvoj - vjerničkoj, pobožnoj radosti trebaju ustrajati. Osobito je Poslanica Filipljanima poziv na vjerničku radost unutar crkvene zajednice i u svijetu. Takva radost traži da vjernici jedni druge usavršuju i tješe. To čine kad se međusobno pomažu u dobru i u podnošenju zla, kad vide vremenite i duhovne nevolje bližnjih te im zbiljski pomažu. Radost se postiže i slogom te čuvanjem mira u obiteljima, u Crkvi, u građanskom društvu.

Ako tako budemo postupali, "Bog ljubavi i mira bit će uvijek s nama" (r. 11). Bog je sama ljubav i mir u sebi. Tu ljubav i mir prenosi na ljude, jer ljubi i smiruje.

"Sveti cjelov" kojim vjernici trebaju jedni druge pozdraviti prilikom čitanja Apostolove poslanice na bogoslužju spominje se i u drugim Pavlovim poslanicama (usp. Rim 16, 16; 1 Sol 5, 26; 1 Kor 16, 20). To je znak spremnosti na međusobno opraštanje zato što Božje oproštenje trebamo. Znak zajedništva i međusobnog prihvaćanja. U obnovljenoj liturgiji dajemo takav znak jedni drugima pred pričest u misi, jer se ne želimo pričestiti tijelom Kristovim prije nego zamolimo braću i sestre za oproštenje.

Milost je u SZ i NZ savezničko svojstvo Božje. Ljubav također, a isto tako i zajedništvo. Želeći vjernicima milost Kristovu, ljubav Očevu i zajedništvo Duhovo Pavao nam objavljuje da je Bog s nama kao svojim putujućim narodom. I to Bog kao samilosni Sin, ljubeći Otac i zajedničarski Duh. "Zajedništvo Duha" jest i Crkva koju Duh sabire i povezuje. To je Pavlova duhovna dimenzija nauka o Trojstvu.



Sin Jedinorođenac - trajni znak ljubavi Očeve (Iv 3, 16-18)

Ovaj odlomak dio je Isusova razgovora s Nikodemom u Jeruzalemu. O svojoj prvoj Pashi u svetom gradu tijekom mesijanskog djelovanja (usp. Iv 2, 13). Isus je primio na noćni razgovor "uglednog Židova Nikodema" (Iv 3, 1-2). Krovovi palestinskih kuća u ono doba (i danas) bili su ravni. Ozbiljni razgovori vodili su se na krovu. Kao sljedbenik farizejske teološke struje Nikodem nije mogao prihvatiti Isusov poziv na obraćenje radi nastupa kraljevstva Božjeg, a s druge strane priznavao je da znamenja što ih Isus čini svakako potvrđuju Božju prisutnost u Isusovim riječima i djelima. Farizeji su naime naučavali da kraljevstvo Božje vjernici zaslužuju svojim dobrim djelima i vršenjem Božjih zapovijedi, a Isus je tvrdio da je kraljevstvo Božji dar kojemu se ljudi trebaju ponizno otvoriti.

U dijelu razgovora koji prethodi našem odlomku Isus je istaknuo potrebu preporoda iz vode i Duha za ulazak u Kraljevstvo (usp. 3, 4-13). Zatim se predstavio kao Sin Čovječji koji "ima biti uzdignut", tj. proslavljen po nasilnoj smrti, te uskrišen u skladu s Božjim planom o Sluzi Patniku. Tko bude vjerovao u Sina tako "uzdignutog", imat će život vječni.

U našem današnjem odlomku Isus objavljuje - nekoć Nikodemu i nama danas - da je on Sin Jedinorođenac, poslan u svijet kao trajni znak Očeve ljubavi prema svima ljudima. Tko vjernički prihvaća ljubav Očevu dostupnu u Sinu, ne srlja u vječnu propast, nego već sada ima život vječni. U r. 17 naglašeno je da Bog ne uživa u kažnjavanju i osuđivanju grešnika. Šalje Sina da bi se svijet po njemu spašavao. Prvi stupanj spašenosti jest vjerničko i učeničko pristajanje uz Očeva Jedinorođenca, vjera u utjelovljenog Sina Božjega. Tko vjeruje, već sada je izbavljen od buduće eshatonske osude. Tko svojom krivnjom ne vjeruje, već sada je osuđen. "Vjerovati u ime jedinorođenoga Sina Božjega" znači životno se oslanjati na Isusa kao Sina Božjega, u njemu gledati životni put koji vodi u vječnu istinu (usp. Iv 14, 6).

Iz Isusova razgovora s Nikodemom uočimo Isusovu spremnost da razgovara s jednim ustrašenim čovjekom, koji se bojao javno pristupiti sa svojim zanimanjem za Isusa. U vremenu kad se mnogi vraćaju Crkvi svoga djetinjstva, a prije su se bojali javno dolaziti na vjerničke skupove, trebali bismo takve povratnike dočekivati s ljubavlju te im ulijevati snagu da se uključe među nas. Ne bismo svojim ruganjem ili osornošću u njima smjeli slomiti hrabrost da pristupe među vjernike praktikante.

Ovaj Isusov razgovor s Nikodemom potiče nas također na ispravljanje krive slike o Bogu. Kao što je u Nikodemovo vrijeme Bog ljubio svijet, tako ga i danas ljubi. Ne uživa u rušenju i kažnjavanju, ne raduje se ljudskim nevoljama i paklenim kaznama. Kakva je naša slika o Bogu? Doživljavamo li Boga više kao strogog suca ili kao dobrog Oca? Za nas, ali i za druge. Iz ovog odlomka, nadalje, učimo i kakav je Bog u sebi. Ako je Isus proglasio sebe Jedinorođenim Sinom Božjim, koji je poslan u svijet za znak Očeve ljubavi, onda su on i Otac jedno. Takav Isusov govor o Ocu omogućio je Crkvi da tijekom stoljeća dorekne svoju vjeru o bitnoj jednakosti Oca, Sina i Duha Svetoga.

    KTA/KNI

----------


## ivana zg

> Trojedini Bog
> Svetkovina Presvetog Trojstva-Trojedini Bog je sunce u koje nije moguće gledati tjelesnim očima, a ne možemo ga dokučiti ni očima razuma i srca. Međutim, istina je nešto drugo. 
>  Draga braćo i sestre, u sunce ne možemo gledati, čak se ni letimično ne možemo zagledati u njega. Kad bismo to učinili, smjesta bismo oslijepili. Naše oči su preslabe za tako jaku svjetlost. Trojedini Bog je sunce u koje nije moguće gledati tjelesnim očima, a ne možemo ga dokučiti ni očima razuma i srca. Međutim, istina je nešto drugo. Svijet i stvari u njemu možemo promatrati samo na svjetlu koje – izravno ili posredno – dolazi od sunca. Bez tog svjetla ništa ne bismo vidjeli svojim otvorenim očima.
> 
> Jednako tako možemo svijet i čovjeka shvatiti jedino u svjetlu vjere u Boga koji je Trojedini. Bez tog svjetla našli bismo se pred nerješivim zagonetkama. Za Boga je prvo i osnovno to da postoji. Ja jesam koji jesam, rekao je sam o sebi. Mi također možemo reći za sebe da postojimo, ali nam je postojanje podareno od Boga. Bog je Trojedini. Ta složenica znači množinu i različitost. Trojedini Bog je živi Bog. Vjerska istina o tri osobe u jednome Bogu nema svoj izvor u čovjeku. To je objavljena istina.
> 
> Moramo biti svjesni da je ta istina našem razumu nedostupna. Kako mogu tri božanske osobe biti jedan Bog? Kako može jedna božanska narav može biti u tri božanske osobe? Takve tvrdnje mogu se prihvatiti jedino u svjetlu vjere i s vjerom.
> 
> Oholica će odmahnuti rukom i nasmiješiti se. A onaj tko malo dublje razmišlja o tome kako je svijet u svojoj raznolikosti jedinstven, kako je djelovanje mnogih stvari u svijetu tajanstveno i nedohvatno razglabanju našega razuma, zaključit će da ta raznolikost i nedohvatnost moraju imati svoju pozadinu. Moraju potjecati od Nekoga koji nije jednolično i u sebe zatvoreno biće.
> ...


Milost Krista ,ljubav Oca i zajedništvo Duha
Svetkovina Presvetog Trojstva - Zahvalni što nas Bog pripušta u svoj život, što nas kao ljudsku obitelj uključuje u zajedništvo Trojstva, danas radosno slavimo Oca, Sina i Duha Svetoga. 
Liturgijsko i privatno štovanje Trojstva razvilo se u Crkvi Istoka i Zapada kao vjernička reakcija na arijanizam i druge hereze koje su u brizi za isticanjem Božjeg jedinstva i jedincatosti zanijekale vjeru Crkve o jednakosti utjelovljenog Sina i Duha Svetoga s Ocem nebeskim. Na Zapadu se ova pobožnost proširila u 6. i 7. stoljeću, zatim je oko 800. godine uvedena prigodna misa u čast Presvetog Trojstva.

Rimski pape ipak su stoljećima odbijali uvesti posebnu svetkovinu Trojstva zato što Crkva sve svoje liturgijske čine počinje u ime Oca, Sina i Duha Svetoga, što je u svoj časoslov i liturgiju uvela doksologiju: "Slava Ocu i Sinu i Duhu Svetome..."Konačno je papa Ivan XXII. za vrijeme avignonskog sužanjstva uveo 1334. ovu svetkovinu za cijelu Crkvu.

Saborska liturgijska reforma donijela je nova čitanja za tri liturgijske godine na ovu svetkovinu. Iz njih više doživljavamo uključenost vjernika u život Oca, Sina i Duha Svetoga. Tako na liturgiji doživljajno spoznajemo da je Trojstvo otajstvo spasenja, a ne suha knjiška dogma o jednoj naravi u tri božanske osobe. U ovoj liturgijskoj godini imamo čitanja koja nam predstavljaju Boga trojstvenog i jedincatog kao naklonjenog saveznika koji je milosrdan i vjeran u odnosu na ljude. Iako u liturgijskoj godini A nedjeljama čitamo iz Matejeva evanđelja, na ovu svetkovinu u godini A imamo za evanđelje dio Isusova razgovora s Nikodemom. Bog tako ljubi svijet da mu šalje svoga Sina.

U zbornoj molitvi ističemo vjeru da je Bog Otac poslao na svijet svoga Sina, Riječ istine, i Duha posvetitelja. Svrha tog slanja je: "... da ljudima objaviš tajnu svoga života". Objavljujući nam što je s obzirom na nas, Bog nam je odškrinuo vrata za pogled u njegovu otajstvenu nutrinu, objavio nam je nešto i o samom sebi. Zahvalni što nas Bog pripušta u svoj život, što nas kao ljudsku obitelj uključuje u zajedništvo Trojstva, danas radosno slavimo Oca, Sina i Duha Svetoga.



Bog milosrdni, milostivi i vjerni putuje sa svojim narodom (Izl 34, 4-9)

Ovaj odlomak dio je izvještaja o obnovi Saveza s Bogom pod Sinajem. Knjiga Izlaska prikazuje kako su Izraelci nakon odlaska iz Egipta došli pod svetu goru. Dok je Mojsije kroz 40 dana boravio na brdu objave, narod je sebi napravio zlatno tele. Dobivši od Boga obavijest da su njegovi sunarodnjaci počinili grijeh idolopoklonstva, Mojsije se požurio u tabor, razbio dobivene ploče Saveza, spalio idol na vatri i naredio strogu pokoru za cijeli narod. Uvidjevši da su teško sagriješili, sunarodnjaci su ga zamolili da ih zagovara pred Bogom. On se ponovo popeo na Sinaj te u ime grešnih sunarodnjaka molio od Boga oproštenje i izrekao prošnju da Jahve i dalje s njima putuje pustinjom i tuđim područjem do ulaska u obećanu zemlju.

Mojsije zove Boga imenom: "Jahve, Gospodin!" Prije mu se on objavio kao onaj koji jest (usp. Izl 3, 14s1). Jahve je ne samo čisti i apsolutni bitak, nasuprot ljudima i događajima koji dolaze i prolaze. On jest u smislu da je tu, da pomaže. Podsjećajući Boga na ime koje je sam objavio svome narodu, Mojsije moli: "Pođi s nama... primi nas za svoju baštinu" (r. 9). Između zaziva Božjeg imena i ove prošnje jest novo Božje očitovanje: "Gospodin! Gospodin! Bog milosrdan i milostiv, spor na srdžbu, bogat ljubavlju i vjernošću" (r. 6). To su saveznička svojstva Božja. U ono vrijeme saveze su sklapali bračni drugovi na početku braka, trgovci, prijatelji, plemena i države. Pisali su se dokumenti o sklapanju saveza. U njima su saveznici obećavali jedni drugima vjernost i pristajali na kaznu koja čeka prekršitelja.

Ovim podsjećanjem na svoje savezničko milosrđe, ljubav i vjernost (hebrejski hesed i emeth) Bog najavljuje da oprašta svomu narodu te da ostaje i dalje saveznički zaštitnik svoga putujućeg naroda. Izraelci znaju da ne mogu doći u zemlju obećanja bez posebne Božje prisutnosti, da ne mogu opstati kao narod, vjernički narod.

Iz ovog čitanja izlazi da je Bog najprije saveznik zajednice, da putuje sa zajednicom, štiti zajednicu. Preko zajednice štiti i pojedinca. Doživljavamo li Boga kao milosrdnog, vjernog, punog ljubavi - prema zajednici?



Bog ljubavi i mira bit će s vama (2 Kor 13, 11-13)

Ovo je završni odlomak Druge Korinćanima u kojoj je Pavao branio svoj napadnuti apostolski autoritet te poticao vjernike na izmirenje međusobno i s Bogom. U završnom odlomku još jednom sažima poruku cijele poslanice.

"Radujte se, usavršujte se, tješite se, složni budite, mir njegujte!" (r. 11). Za "radujte se" stoji u grčkom izvorniku imperativ prezenta kojim Apostol zapovijeda nastavak stanja u kakvom Korinćani već jesu. Unatoč određenom stupnju posvađanosti te unatoč nevoljama življenja u svijetu, oni su vjernički radosni. U takvoj - vjerničkoj, pobožnoj radosti trebaju ustrajati. Osobito je Poslanica Filipljanima poziv na vjerničku radost unutar crkvene zajednice i u svijetu. Takva radost traži da vjernici jedni druge usavršuju i tješe. To čine kad se međusobno pomažu u dobru i u podnošenju zla, kad vide vremenite i duhovne nevolje bližnjih te im zbiljski pomažu. Radost se postiže i slogom te čuvanjem mira u obiteljima, u Crkvi, u građanskom društvu.

Ako tako budemo postupali, "Bog ljubavi i mira bit će uvijek s nama" (r. 11). Bog je sama ljubav i mir u sebi. Tu ljubav i mir prenosi na ljude, jer ljubi i smiruje.

"Sveti cjelov" kojim vjernici trebaju jedni druge pozdraviti prilikom čitanja Apostolove poslanice na bogoslužju spominje se i u drugim Pavlovim poslanicama (usp. Rim 16, 16; 1 Sol 5, 26; 1 Kor 16, 20). To je znak spremnosti na međusobno opraštanje zato što Božje oproštenje trebamo. Znak zajedništva i međusobnog prihvaćanja. U obnovljenoj liturgiji dajemo takav znak jedni drugima pred pričest u misi, jer se ne želimo pričestiti tijelom Kristovim prije nego zamolimo braću i sestre za oproštenje.

Milost je u SZ i NZ savezničko svojstvo Božje. Ljubav također, a isto tako i zajedništvo. Želeći vjernicima milost Kristovu, ljubav Očevu i zajedništvo Duhovo Pavao nam objavljuje da je Bog s nama kao svojim putujućim narodom. I to Bog kao samilosni Sin, ljubeći Otac i zajedničarski Duh. "Zajedništvo Duha" jest i Crkva koju Duh sabire i povezuje. To je Pavlova duhovna dimenzija nauka o Trojstvu.



Sin Jedinorođenac - trajni znak ljubavi Očeve (Iv 3, 16-18)

Ovaj odlomak dio je Isusova razgovora s Nikodemom u Jeruzalemu. O svojoj prvoj Pashi u svetom gradu tijekom mesijanskog djelovanja (usp. Iv 2, 13). Isus je primio na noćni razgovor "uglednog Židova Nikodema" (Iv 3, 1-2). Krovovi palestinskih kuća u ono doba (i danas) bili su ravni. Ozbiljni razgovori vodili su se na krovu. Kao sljedbenik farizejske teološke struje Nikodem nije mogao prihvatiti Isusov poziv na obraćenje radi nastupa kraljevstva Božjeg, a s druge strane priznavao je da znamenja što ih Isus čini svakako potvrđuju Božju prisutnost u Isusovim riječima i djelima. Farizeji su naime naučavali da kraljevstvo Božje vjernici zaslužuju svojim dobrim djelima i vršenjem Božjih zapovijedi, a Isus je tvrdio da je kraljevstvo Božji dar kojemu se ljudi trebaju ponizno otvoriti.

U dijelu razgovora koji prethodi našem odlomku Isus je istaknuo potrebu preporoda iz vode i Duha za ulazak u Kraljevstvo (usp. 3, 4-13). Zatim se predstavio kao Sin Čovječji koji "ima biti uzdignut", tj. proslavljen po nasilnoj smrti, te uskrišen u skladu s Božjim planom o Sluzi Patniku. Tko bude vjerovao u Sina tako "uzdignutog", imat će život vječni.

U našem današnjem odlomku Isus objavljuje - nekoć Nikodemu i nama danas - da je on Sin Jedinorođenac, poslan u svijet kao trajni znak Očeve ljubavi prema svima ljudima. Tko vjernički prihvaća ljubav Očevu dostupnu u Sinu, ne srlja u vječnu propast, nego već sada ima život vječni. U r. 17 naglašeno je da Bog ne uživa u kažnjavanju i osuđivanju grešnika. Šalje Sina da bi se svijet po njemu spašavao. Prvi stupanj spašenosti jest vjerničko i učeničko pristajanje uz Očeva Jedinorođenca, vjera u utjelovljenog Sina Božjega. Tko vjeruje, već sada je izbavljen od buduće eshatonske osude. Tko svojom krivnjom ne vjeruje, već sada je osuđen. "Vjerovati u ime jedinorođenoga Sina Božjega" znači životno se oslanjati na Isusa kao Sina Božjega, u njemu gledati životni put koji vodi u vječnu istinu (usp. Iv 14, 6).

Iz Isusova razgovora s Nikodemom uočimo Isusovu spremnost da razgovara s jednim ustrašenim čovjekom, koji se bojao javno pristupiti sa svojim zanimanjem za Isusa. U vremenu kad se mnogi vraćaju Crkvi svoga djetinjstva, a prije su se bojali javno dolaziti na vjerničke skupove, trebali bismo takve povratnike dočekivati s ljubavlju te im ulijevati snagu da se uključe među nas. Ne bismo svojim ruganjem ili osornošću u njima smjeli slomiti hrabrost da pristupe među vjernike praktikante.

Ovaj Isusov razgovor s Nikodemom potiče nas također na ispravljanje krive slike o Bogu. Kao što je u Nikodemovo vrijeme Bog ljubio svijet, tako ga i danas ljubi. Ne uživa u rušenju i kažnjavanju, ne raduje se ljudskim nevoljama i paklenim kaznama. Kakva je naša slika o Bogu? Doživljavamo li Boga više kao strogog suca ili kao dobrog Oca? Za nas, ali i za druge. Iz ovog odlomka, nadalje, učimo i kakav je Bog u sebi. Ako je Isus proglasio sebe Jedinorođenim Sinom Božjim, koji je poslan u svijet za znak Očeve ljubavi, onda su on i Otac jedno. Takav Isusov govor o Ocu omogućio je Crkvi da tijekom stoljeća dorekne svoju vjeru o bitnoj jednakosti Oca, Sina i Duha Svetoga.

    KTA/KNI

----------


## ivana zg

Sjetimo se da su svibanj i listopad marijini mjeseci, i da tada ima najviše marijanskih pobožnosti.

Čitala sam knjigu Međugorje prvi i drugi dio jednog Američkog novinara, ne mogu se sada sjetiti kako se zove, uglavnom on je bio protestant, i ne bitno vjeruje ti li ili ne u ukazanja, zanimljiva je njegova priča, o njemu i Gospi, pričesti i kako on na kraju iz pravog protestanta prelazi na katoličanstvo i objašnjava zašto je to napravio nakon 50 godina, i koje su po njemu razlike između katolika i protestanata...i jako je zanimljiv taj odnos prema Mariji koji se mjenja.
Slučajno sam upoznala čovjeka na promociji druge knjige u Zg.

Jedno mi je jako čudno, bez obzira vjerovali ili ne u Marijina ukazanja širom svijeta, meni je nešto čudno ( inače ja vjerujem u njih, mada je to totalno nebitno za vjeru, i mene kao vjernika)...kako se Marija ili Isus ne ukazuji pripadnicima nekih drugih frakcija kršćanstva, ili npr. Muhamed muslimanima...itd.
Ili je meni možda nešto promaknulo???

----------


## ivana zg

> Velika Gospa
> Izvor: Wikipedija
> (Preusmjereno s Uznesenje Blažene Djevice Marije na nebo)
> Skoči na: orijentacija, traži
> 
> Tizian: Uznesenje MarijinoVelika Gospa je dan svetkovine uznesenja Blažene Djevice Marije na nebo. Slavi se 15. kolovoza svake godine. Taj dan je i državni blagdan.
> 
> 
> Na svetkovinu, mnoštvo vjernika hodočasti u mnogobrojna Marijina svetišta. Prema katoličkoj teologiji, Marija je uznesena na nebo, dušom i tijelom. Nauk o Marijinu uznesenju na nebo, proglasio je papa Pio XII., 1. studenog 1950. Tome prethodi duga tradicija, stara gotovo kao i samo kršćanstvo. Mnogi crkveni oci i sveci poput sv. Bernarda, sv. Antuna Padovanskoga i dr., kroz stoljeća su razmatrali i pisali o Marijinu uznesenju na nebo.
> ...





> Prema Novom zavjetu, Marija (aramejski מרים Maryām "gorka"; arapski مريم (Maryam); Grčki Μαριαμ, Mariam, Μαρια, Maria) je bila majka Isusova.
> 
> Sveta Marija, Blažena Djevica Marija i Bogorodica (grčki Theotokos Θεοτόκος) su tradicionalni naslovi koje koriste katolici, pravoslavci i ostali da opišu Mariju.
> 
> Sadržaj [sakrij]
> 1 U Katoličkoj Crkvi 
> 2 Odnos protestanata prema Mariji 
> 3 U Islamu 
> 4 Blažena Djevica Marija i Hrvati 
> ...





> Rođena: nepoznato, vjerojatno oko 20. godine prije Krista 
> Preminula: vidi Uznesenje Blažene Djevice Marije na nebo 
> Slavi se u: Katoličkoj Crkvi, Pravoslavnim Crkvama, Grkokatoličkoj Crkvi, Anglikanskoj Crkvi i u nekim protestantskim denominacijama. 
> Glavna svetišta: vidi Popis marijanskih svetišta u svijetu 
> Blagdani: Sveta Marija se slavi u oko 25 dana u godini. Među najpoznatijima su Blagovijest i Velika Gospa.


http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sveta_Marija


Ispričavam se što su mi se postovi duplali nemam pojma kaj mi je s kompijutorom-poludio!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivana zg

> Je li Crkva iznevjerila Bibliju?
> Kako već dulje vrijeme čitam Bibliju, mnoga mi saznanja iz Biblije nisu jasna. Naime, drugačije učimo u crkvi i slavimo određene blagdane, a drugačije piše u Bibliji. 
> 
> Kao prvo, mi katolici slavimo Mariju Isusovu majku, Bogorodicu, kao Majku Božju, ali u Bibliji nigdje ne piše da je rodila Boga nego da je rodila sina Isusa Krista. Također sam našla u kazalu poznatih imena da piše za Mariju Isusova Majka, a ne piše da je Majka Božja. 
> 
> 15. kolovoza slavimo Marijino uznesenje na nebo i to slušamo na misi u propovijedi da je uznesena tijelom i dušom na nebo, a znamo da na nebu nema tjelesnih bića – to također nigdje ne piše u Bibliji. 
> 
> Mi katolici se molimo Majci Božjoj za razne pomoći da nam isprosi kod Boga, a u Bibliji, u Evanđelju po Ivanu (14,6) piše: »Ja sam Put, Istina i Život. Nitko ne dolazi Ocu osim po meni.« Također ne nalazim da je Isus svoju Majku posebno štovao i izdvajao od drugih žena. U Kani Galilejskoj na svadbi, kad nestane vina (Ivan 2,4) opet je zove: »Ženo«, kao i u Ivan 19,25-27. Nije mi jasno ni ono što piše u Bibliji za njegovu braću i sestre (Matej 13, 55-56, kao i Marko 3,31-35 i 6,3). 
> 
> ...


http://www.glas-koncila.hr/portal.ht...D=169&act=show




> P. Duda, započnimo naš razgovor blagdanskom temom. Naime, 15. kolovoza svake godine u Katoličkoj Crkvi slavi se Velika Gospa. Koji je sadržaj ove svetkovine čiji je puni naziv Uznesenje BDM na nebo?
> 
> Svetkovina Velike Gospe ili Uznesenja Blažene Djevice Marije tijelom i dušom na nebo, koju Crkva štuje od davnina, prepuna je pouka i poruka cjelokupnom kršćanskom otajstvu. Trebalo bi najprije potanko izložiti svaku riječ ove prve rečenice. No, zaustavimo se samo na tome što to znači 'cjelokupno kršćansko otajstvo”? Zašto govorimo o otajstvu, a ne o tajni? Moglo bi se reći da su ta dva pojma sinonimi. No, ako pod tajnom razumijemo nešto što nam nije otkriveno, onda je svakako u otajstvu rečeno nešto više. Otajstvo uključuje događaj, događajnost. Želimo time istaknuti da se sav kršćanski život - i život svakoga kršćanina i svih kršćana zajedno - događa 'u Kristu Isusu", kako oko sto šezdeset puta ističe sv. Pavao. Štoviše, danas - nakon Drugoga vatikanskog sabora - možemo reći i više. U Konstituciji o Crkvi u suvremenom svijetu 'Gaudium et spes” br. 22 pri kraju piše: 'Bog svim ljudima, i onima koji nisu još čuli o Kristu ili su o njemu krivo ili tek djelomično bili poučeni, a žive po svom najboljem uvjerenju, daje Duha Svetoga te se spašavaju, u Kristu Isusu i po Kristu Isusu, svi ljudi koji su već konačno spašeni ili će se još do Sudnjega dana spasiti. I evo! U taj život 'u Kristu Isusu” ulazi Marija. Ona je majka Isusova i majka svih kršćana. Upravo u svečanom predslovIju Mise Uznesenja pjevamo da je to Uznesenje Marije tijelom i dušom u nebo 'početak i slika budućeg savršenstva Crkve". A Crkva - i to putnička Crkva - to smo svi mi na zemlji koji vjerujemo u Krista Isusa i u njegov cjelokupni spasiteljski plan što se ostvaruje u našem životu. Dakako, svi mi, ali strukturirani u otajstvu Crkve, kao što molimo u Misnom kanonu: u zajednici s papom našim Benediktom i biskupom našim, itd. I eto, Marija, koja je već cijela - i tijelom i dušom - uznesena na nebo, već je u punini ostvaren početak nebeskog savršenstva. Ona je kao takva i 'putokaz sigurne nade i utjehe tvome putničkome narodu'. Nije Ona put, Ona je putokaz. Put je Isus Krist, kao što je i rekao: 'Ja sam Put, Istina i Život" (Iv 14,6). Marija je pak putokaz, prema riječi Isusovoj što se čita uoči Svetkovine, u Evanđelju bdijenja. To je najkraće evanđelje u cijeloj crkvenoj godini. Isusa hvali neka žene iz naroda: "Blažena utroba koja te nosila i prsi koje si sisao!' A On će: 'Još blaženiji oni koji slušaju Božju riječ i čuvaju je' (Lk 11,27-28). Tu će misao razviti sv. Augustin u svom govoru koji se čita na Prikazanje Marijino u hramu 21. studenog: 'Prema tim riječima Isusovim i Marija je blažena: ona je čula Božju riječ i čuvala je. Više je pameću čuvala istinu, nego utrobom tijelo. Krist - istina, Krist - tijelo; Krist istina o Marijinu duhu, Krist tijelo u Marijinoj utrobi. Više je što je u pameti, nego što je nošeno u utrobi. 
> 
> Što znače one riječi da je Marija 'tijelom i dušom uznesena na nebo'?
> 
> Naše Vjerovanje, ono koje u svakoj nedjeljno Misi ispovijedamo, završava najznačajnijom istinom za naš svagdanji život. U onom, recimo tako, 'kraćem' Vjerovanju, molimo: 'Vjerujem… u uskrsnuće tijela i život vječni', u misnom Vjerovanju: '… i iščekujemo uskrsnuće mrtvih i život budućega vijeka.' Čovjek, svaki čovjek koji živi na zemlji, od Boga je stvoren da tako živi, kako bi nakon smrti - koja je, dakle, privremena - zaslužio novi život u vječnosti. U taj vječni život ljudi ulaze dušom odmah nakon smrti, jer duša ne može umrijeti. Ali tijelo svakoga čovjeka će biti pod kaznom smrti do Sudnjega dana, kada će svi ljudi uskrsnuti; dobri 'na uskrsnuće života', a oni koji su do kraja života bili zli ljudi 'na uskrsnuće osude' (Iv 5,29). To će biti konačna sreća blaženika na nebu, kamo je već - uskrsla i tijelom - ušla Blažena Djevica Marija. 
> 
> Odakle za tu veliku istinu naše vjere u Marijino Uznesenje naziv Velika Gospa?
> ...


http://www.katolicki-tjednik.com/vijest.asp?n_UID=328

http://www.google.hr/search?hl=hr&q=...znesenje&meta=





> Kao prvo želim istaći da Bog ljubi čovjeka ali mrzi grijeh.Bog jednako ljubi katolike i protestante, jer u Boga nema pristranosti.
> Podjele na vjerskoj,nacionalnoj,socijalnoj i nekim drugim strukturama načinio je pali čovjek.
> Svi oni koji su nanovorođeni kršćani su braća jer imaju jednog oca, onog na nebu.
> Pritom smatram da nanovorođeni kršćani nisu samo iz jedne denominacije već ima iskrenih tražitelja Boga u svim denoiminacijama.
> A sada o temi.
> Dajem jedan primjer kako se donose dogme u RKC i to na primjeru uznesenja Marije.
> Razmotrimo jednu dogmatsku definiciju o Marijinom uznesenju donesenu 1950 godine. 
> Papa Pio je poslao pismo svim biskupima na svijetu u kojem je pisao o uznesenju Marije: 
> 
> ...


http://izr814.1.forumer.com/index.ph...opic=50&st=165
s jednog foruma

----------


## flower

ivana, molim te da ne prenosis cijele tekstove-dovoljno su linkovi, ovako se topik natrpa i postane nepregledan, hvala.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako netko nije upoznao Krista za zivota, vjerovanja sam da ce mu se u casu smrti suditi po srcu i da cemo svi dobiti istu priliku za iskupljenje   
> 
> 
> mislis li pod ovim "ne poznavanjem Krista" samo na one koji nekim cudnim slucajem nisu ni culi za njega i sto on predstavlja Krscanima, ili i na one koji za njega znaju, ali ne vjeruju (iz bilo kojeg razloga)?


Mislim na sve one koji ga nisu spoznali, ne samo culi za njega   :Kiss:  

Zdenka2, zanimljivo si pitanje postavila, mislim na ono da tko odredjuje sto je apokrifno a sto ne.
Znam da je na prvom konciliju koji je odrzan i koji je trajao 2 mjeseca nasiroko se proucavalo sve tekstove, sve predaje i sve sto je bilo vezano uz Isusa.
Ono sto je uvrsteno u Bibliju moralo je imati svjedoke, tj. zive ljude koji mogu posvjedociti sto se dosita zbilo.
Tora i tekstovi koje je sam Isus koristio, djela koja je cinio, mjesta koja je posjecivao, tektovi koji su zapisani za njegova zivota - sve to imalo je cvrste dokaze da se stvarno dogodilo tj. zive svjedoke.
Za sve sto nije bilo moguce dokazima potkrijebiti, sve legende i predaje koje su bile usmene tj. nije bilo svjedoka koji bi mogli reci da li se dogadjaj zbio ili ne, proglaseni su apokrifnima.

----------


## Marsupilami

Da me se krivo ne shvati i ako jos netko nije shvatio ja nisam za jednoumlje tj. postujem svakoga i njegov izbor u sto ce vjerovati.
Nikoga ne uvjeravam u nista, samo iznosim svoja saznanja i ono u sto vjerujem.
Nije mi cilj nikoga omalovazavati ili umanjivati znacaj njegove vjere.
Na kraju krajeva, svi smo mi djeca Bozja   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ovaj tvoj posljednji post potpisujem.   :Love:  

Nikejski koncil koji je određivao što su kanonski, a što apokrifni tekstovi je bio u 3. stoljeću - tada nije bilo moglo biti svjedoka o nastanku spisa iz 1. stoljeća. Apokrifi nisu knjige za koje nije bilo svjedočanstava o njihovu nastanku - za mnoge od njih znamo i autore i vrijeme nastanka - to je naziv za knjige iz poapostolskog vremena, koje Crkva ne smatra od Boga nadahnutima. Neke od njih su i prepoznati falsifikati koji se lažno pripisuju apostolima... No ne bih duljila o tome. Moj post nije bio vezan uz apologetiku apokrifa nego sam htjela naglasiti da pridajem važnost kultu Uznesenja Marijina koji traje dva tisućljeća, iako se ono ne spominje u kanonskim tekstovima. Razumijem i prihvaćam da je to katolički stav i da postoje druga mišljenja. Kao što si rekla, svi smo mi djeca Božja.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Jedno mi je jako čudno, bez obzira vjerovali ili ne u Marijina ukazanja širom svijeta, meni je nešto čudno ( inače ja vjerujem u njih, mada je to totalno nebitno za vjeru, i mene kao vjernika)...kako se Marija ili Isus ne ukazuji pripadnicima nekih drugih frakcija kršćanstva, ili npr. Muhamed muslimanima...itd.
> Ili je meni možda nešto promaknulo???


A što uopće znači ukazanje? Očima vidjeti? (Sjeti se da je Isus rekao Tomi: Ti vidje i povjerova. Blago onima koji će povjerovati a da ne vidješe.) Ja sam već nekoliko puta opisala svoja iskustva iz Međugorja. Prvi puta sam išla pitati Boga zašto mi daje želju za djetetom a imam miome i previše godina. Cijelo hodočašće posvetila sam toj svojoj nedoumici. Treći puta hodočastili smo zajedno Ivan i ja, samo još nisam znala da ga nosim sa sobom. Poslije porođaja više nemam mioma. To je Majka učinila za mene, osjećam to svim srcem. Da li je i to svojevrsno ukazanje, potvrda Njezine prisutnosti u mom životu i Njene pomoći? A zašto je pristuna? Jer je trebam, jer je zovem.
Ja sam pročitala knjigu "Međugorsko čudo". To je knjiga s puno dirljivih ljudskih sudbina koju je napisala Parižanka, redovnica s dva završena fakulteta (teologija i povijest umjetnosti) koja živi u Međugorju. Ima dosta primjera gdje se Gospa obraća ljudima druge vjere i zove ih da ljube Njenog Sina. Ne znam zašto a i ne osjećam nikakvu potrebu sve si objasniti ... ta Bog sigurno zna. Ljudska prosudba može biti ograničena, jedino je Božja sveobuhvatna.

----------


## Marsupilami

Bas mi je drago da imamo mjesto gdje mozemo iznjeti svoja vidjenja vjere bez svadjalackog tona   :Heart:  
Zapravo mislim da nam je ovo prvi topic gdje smo to uspjeli (cak i u njegovom 3. nastavku) i zahvaljujem dragom Bogu da je tako   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

kuc-kuc   :Grin:  

ispričavam se na ometanju, ali mislim da je ovo najprikladnija tema za moje pitanje:

da li netko od vas želi knjižicu "novi zavjet"?

to je kikičin s pričesti, ali ona ima svoju malu "zbirku" koju su joj darovali dragi ljudi, i ovo bi željela pokloniti. 

pa ako je netko zainteresiran, molim da mi se javi na pp.

 :Bye:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Bas mi je drago da imamo mjesto gdje mozemo iznjeti svoja vidjenja vjere bez svadjalackog tona   
> Zapravo mislim da nam je ovo prvi topic gdje smo to uspjeli (cak i u njegovom 3. nastavku) i zahvaljujem dragom Bogu da je tako


Potpis. I smajlić "love" i "heart" (ne znam zašto mi ne hvata smajliće, moram se obratiti adminu).

Sorciere ne ometaš, dobrodošla si svima nama. Ja imam doma dva takva Nova Zavjeta s pričesti - s duplićima je sve duplo, ali vjerujem da će se javiti netko kome treba.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Potpis. I smajlić "love" i "heart" (ne znam zašto mi ne hvata smajliće, moram se obratiti adminu).


Provjeri si u profilu na samom dnu da li ti je oznaceno "Da" kod "Uvijek dozvoli smajlice"   :Kiss:

----------


## pikula

Drage cure, ne znam da li ste vidjele topic pornografija i desetogodišnjaci - tamo se vodi neka dosta labava diskusija - a mene zanima kako se vi nosite s tim ili mislite nositis tim, s obzirom da vjerska uvjerenja obično isključuju takva ponašanja kod kuće. Kako se nosite s okružjem koje takva iskusta smatra neizbježnim, pa je samo na djeci da se nose s tim uz pomoć roditelja kako znaju i umiju. Baš me zanima vaše mišljenje

----------


## pikula

Da se odmah ogradim nisu svi postovi na tom topicu mlaki, samo neki prevladavajući ton, naravno da ima različitih mišljenja - mislim da su vjernici malo određeniji po tom pitanju pa me zanima

----------


## Zdenka2

Vidjela sam taj topik i pratim ga. Moj sin se polako približava toj dobi, pa me to zanima. Nisam se uplitala u tu diskusiju, jer mi je teško prosuđivati nečiju tuđu situaciju o kojoj imam premalo podataka. 

Kad razmišljam o mom sinu, vidim da on pokazuje po mom mišljenju prirodni i normalni interes prema svom tijelu, kakav je sukladan njegovoj dobi (još par mjeseci i imat će 8 godina). Ima već dvije godine (imao je 6) otkad sam mu objasnila osnovne stvari o seksu između muškarca i žene. Zaista, što god želi pitati, može i pita i dobiva odgovor. Mislim da to kao prvo smanjuje potrebu za istraživanjem tih stvari na neprimjerenim mjestima. Drugo, mislim da je u nekoj dobi dijete pametno upozoriti unaprijed što će mu se nuditi i kako na to reagirati. Naravno, pitanje je tajminga - kako pogoditi da to ne bude prerano ni prekasno. Svom sinu još nisam spominjala ništa u vezi pornografije i zloupotrebe seksa, jer je on još previše mali i bezazlen za to, ali nadam se da ću uhvatiti taj pravi trenutak. Npr. o drogi sam mu već govorila, kao i o odraslim ljudima koji bi mu mogli učiniti nažao. 

Kada bi se mom sinu dogodio takav slučaj kao onom dječaku, ne bih se uspaničila. To bih protumačila kao nešto prolazno što proizlazi iz njegove nezrelosti. Ako već ne bih to mogla spriječiti preventivnim mjerama, razgovarala bih s njim naknadno i objasnila mu o čemu se tu radi. Važnije bi mi bilo kakav će on stav imati o tome nego odatle to dolazi, jer, nažalost, po tom pitanju malo možemo učiniti. Ipak, pokušala bih istražiti odakle je to došlo i poduzela i u tom smjeru što se može.

Znam da moj sin ima dobru odgojnu podlogu. U svim svojim odgovorima na njegova pitanja o seksu, uvijek naglašavam da se tu radi o dvije osobe, a potencijalno i o trećoj osobi i da se o tome uvijek mora voditi računa. Rekla sam mu da jednom kada bude velik i kada to dođe na red u njegovom životu (on za sada seks povezuje isključivo uz brak, iako ja to nisam tako postavila) da mora uvijek poštovati sebe, ženu s kojom će biti i dijete koje iz toga mora nastati. Njemu je to prirodno. Osim toga, budući da je posvojeno dijete ima već unaprijed vrlo jak osjećaj odgovornosti prema djetetu koje se može začeti. Osim razgovora sa mnom i tatom i primjera kojeg mi svojim životom pružamo, mislim da ima i drugih pomoći: vjeronauk u školi kojeg on jako voli, odabir škole, primjer drugih ljudi u njegovoj okolini. 

Sve isto načelno vrijedi i za moju kćer, s time što je ona još malena i toliko naivna i bezazlena da s njom neke razgovore još nisam ni vodila. Osim toga, pokazuje bitno manje interesa za seksualnost nego sin.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Osim toga, budući da je posvojeno dijete ima već unaprijed vrlo jak osjećaj odgovornosti prema djetetu koje se može začeti.


ovo je vrlo zanimljivo Zdenka. ja sam sa svojim starijim kcerima (sin je jos premali) isto vodila razgovor o svemu tom, samo... moja kcer se recimo vec u ovom dijelu odgovornosti pozvala na kontracepciju   :Sad:  . u smislu "mama, pa zar ne znas? nema potrebe za odgovornoscu u tom smislu ako si se "zastitio" ". malo me to zabrinulo iskreno, pa smo krenuli o duhovnim posljedicama preranog stupanja u odnose, ali mala mi je jos, ne kuzi bas... no ocito ne premala da zna za kondom i pilulu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pikula

To i mene brine, treba biti vjerodostojan a opet ne ići u detalje, a kad ne ideš u detalje opet je lakše prodati djeci da je sve to zabava nego odgovornost pogotovo uz čarobnu pilulu i čarobni kondom koji ukidaju sve posljedice, mislim da u tom smislu imamo opako nelojalnu konkurenciju    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

Najjednostavnije je pričat o kondomu i kontracepciji - i o tome treba govoriti i to treba doći jednom na red. Ali za mene se ne kreće od toga. Kad mi sin bude mladić on će sam odlučivati o svojim postupcima i ja neću imati previše utjecaja na to. Zato sada stvaram podlogu za njegove osobne odluke kasnije. Nisam mu govorila ni o kakvim zabranama ni osudama, jer smatram da to nije odgojno. Puno sam razmišljala o tome prije nego što smo nas dvoje počeli razgovarati s tim stvarima i sama sa sobom sam utvrdila koji su mi odgojni prioriteti u tom pitanju. Došla sam do zaključka da, ako moj sin bude poštovao te dvije, odnosno tri osobe koje u tome sudjeluju ili mogu sudjelovati, da je to bit svega i da je to dovoljno. On je izvlačio zaključke dalje. Naravno, on je još malen, još se nije zaljubio i hormoni mu luduju po tijelu. Ali, u središtu njegova razmišljanja o seksu jest to da se time stvara život. Ne bih u detalje o onome što je govorio o svom rođenju, ali je sasvim očito da osuđuje nebrigu onih dvoje o onom trećemu. Ja čvrsto vjerujem da to kod njega nije samo neko djetinje razmišljanje nego temelj njegovog stava kao odrasle osobe. 

Ovaj argument "zaštititi se" prestaje biti majka svih argumenata kad se postavi pitanje ne samo odgovornosti prema moguće začetom djetetu nego prema samom sebi i osobi s kojom se ulazi u seksualne odnose. Onaj tko to ima ugrađeno u sebi neće se "trošiti" kako se to grubo, ali slikovito kaže niti će "trošiti" drugu osobu. 

Slažem se s pikulom da treba dozirati detalje dok su djeca još premala za to. Zato ja s kćeri još o tome ne razgovaram. Na stranu to što je imam tek 6 mjeseci, iako ni to nije nebitno u svemu. Ipak, prvi razlog mi je taj što ona ne pokazuje zanimanje za to i još je toliko djetešce da mi se ne čini prikladnim da za sada otpočinjem taj razgovor.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ovaj argument "zaštititi se" prestaje biti majka svih argumenata kad se postavi pitanje ne samo odgovornosti prema moguće začetom djetetu nego prema samom sebi i osobi s kojom se ulazi u seksualne odnose. Onaj tko to ima ugrađeno u sebi neće se "trošiti" kako se to grubo, ali slikovito kaže niti će "trošiti" drugu osobu.


Jako lijepo napisano i potpisujem u potpunosti.  :Love:  

Mislim da dijete prije svega treba nauciti postivati samoga sebe kako bi naucilo postivati druge.
Kako u ostalim stvarima tako i u sexu, kada za to dodje vrijeme, odlucivat ce po svojoj savjesti i prema usadjenim vrijednostima.
Sto i kako ce im njihova savjest govoriti ovisi o tome sto ce nauciti u roditeljskom domu i tu se opet vracamo na pocetak - ako postuju samog sebe postivat ce i druge i nikoga nece iskoristavati, bilo u sexu bilo u nekom drugom polju zivota.

Sex nikada nesmije biti tabu, na svako postavljeno pitanje treba dati iskren odgovor, ne reagirati burno ako se kod djeteta i zatekne takav sadrzaj nego smireno porazgovarati o cijeloj situaciji i obrazloziti djetetu STO, KAKO i ZASTO, bez uvijanja i bez srama jer ako dijete osjeti nelagodu kod roditelja i on ce ju osjetiti, a nakon toga sve pada u vodu.   :Wink: 

I jedna meni jako bitna stvar koju ce sva moja djeca znati je da promiskuitet prije braka nije put prema sex majstoru tj. biti dobar ljubavnik/ljubavnica ne znaci znati puno trikova u krevetu nego imati puno  ljubavi prema partneru, emocionalna povezanost sa partnerom je jedino sto ce dvije osobe povezati kako u zivotu tako i u postelji, sve ostalo je obicna gimnastika,a to mogu dobiti i u teretani   :Wink: 

p.s. ispricavam se na zbrckanom postu, par puta su me prekidali pa sam mozda ponegdje izgubila nit   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivana zg

meni je nekako prerano o ovoj temi ali kada mi mala dođe u tu dob šaljem je *Zdenki 2*...stvarno mislim da ću ja osobno napraviti više štete nego koristi  :Embarassed:  

zanima me cure gdje u Bibliji Isus izričito govori o "zabrani" predbračnih odnosa?
Znam gdje govori o ne razriješivosti braka...mada ima i tu jedan dio, gdje se spominje " osim ako je otpusti zbog "varanja"?

Inače znam da u 10 Božijih zapovjedi stoji ne sagriješi bludno...ali što se pod time točno misli...nekako mi je to malo šturo..pa si svaki svećenik može dati oduška tumačiti to kako želi....

Što je po Isusu u Bibliji blud, a što 10 Zapovjedi????

Mislite li da je sex prije braka iz ljubavi, još pogotovo ako se udaš za tu osobu, ili možda i ne nego se jednostavno volite, a poslije se raziđete-tako veliki grijeh????

----------


## Marsupilami

> Mislite li da je sex prije braka iz ljubavi, još pogotovo ako se udaš za tu osobu, ili možda i ne nego se jednostavno volite, a poslije se raziđete-tako veliki grijeh????


Za gornja pitanja cu sutra malo prouciti pa cu ti dati tocne citate i mjesta u Bibliji koja odgovaraju na ta pitanja, ako me netko ne preduhitri   :Kiss:  

A sto se tice citiranog, moje osobno misljenje je da nema malih i velikih grijeha, grijeh je grijeh i svi mi grijesimo na ovaj ili onaj nacin.
Takodjer svi mi sami moramo pred Bogom odgovarati za njih i svaki, ali bas svaki grijeh Bog nam oprasta ako se iskreno pokajemo   :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

Mislite li da je Bog mislio samo na fizičku komponentu u u sexu ili je ipak tu u pitanju nekakav duhovni blud....

Danas za razliku od prije svečenici su se promjenili pa govore da Bog sex nije smislio samo zbog reprodukcije i djece, već i za vlastito zadovoljstvo....sad imamo plodne i ne plodne dane po kojima bi se trebali ravnati, mada to nije pouzdana metoda...mislite li da se Crkva slabo snalazi u svemu tome?
Prvo je grijeh, pa je samo tu radi djece, onda smijemo to prakticirati kada su to oni odobrili...?
Prilagođavaju li se oni to i popuštaju li pred modernim društvom ili ni sami nemaju pojma što je Isus mislio po pitanju toga????

Po njima je je abortus sve, i nije mi jasno ako u ne plodnim danima imamo odnos i ne dođe do začeća, što nisu ipak ti muški spermiji otišli u nepovrat kao i kod mastrubacije????

Nemam pojma što više da mislim osim, da tražim odgovore u Bibliji, pa mi molim vas dajte taj dio iz Svetog Pisma a ne iz pera nekog čovjeka svečenika!!!!!


Po meni je to Bog tako ostavio radi ljudske sebičnosti i iskorištavanja drugoga-a ne zbog samog sexa kao čina-ali što ja znam, možda mi ljudi samo tražimo opravdanja!!!

----------


## Hana_Sara

isto ti ne mogu napamet davati odgovore iz Biblije Ivana (pogledat cu poslije, kad mi mali zaspi), ali pitas mudro i sigurno puno razmisljas o tim stvarima. 

ja sam svoju djecu do sad ucila kako su me i samu ucili, o ljepoti seksa izmedju dvije osobe koje se vole i u braku su, a o njegovoj nepozeljnosti kada se radi o rutinskom mijenjanju partnera izvan istog. ali ono sto sam i sama primijetila: danasnjim klincima je teze, puno teze nego je bilo nama. toliko iskusenja, svijet je toliko pun kompromitiranih vrijednosti, izvrnutih ideala, uf...

sto se samog seksa tice, sto da ti kazem: i kulturalno i religijski nije nebitno kome ostavljas nevinost, hoce li ta osoba odigrati kasnije ulogu u tvom zivotu ili je samo slucajni prolaznik kojem si dala najveci dar koji posjedujes. naravno, nije sve crno-bijelo. ali u tim situacijama je onda vazno koje principe slijedimo... ja sam osobno jaaaako dugo cekala biti sa svojim muzem fizicki, a on mi je ujedno bio i jedini partner u zivotu. on je u tom bio vrlo strpljiv, ali mi se ponekad cinio i frustriran na nacin na koji to nisam (kao zenska osoba) do kraja shvacala. 

hm da, ovo povlaci jos jedno pitanje: koliko/kako razgovarate sa djecom o masturbaciji i drugim oblicima zadovoljavanja osim onog najtipicnijeg misionarskog seksa... oralni seks je nesto na sto se cesto aludira u raznim tv programima i JAKO me ljuti sto su moja djeca sa svojim antenama i radarima i o tom nesto nacula. ali kao sto rekoh, zivimo gdje i kada zivimo, ne mozemo se poklopiti po glavi. pa smo i o tom vec pricali.  :/ nikad kraja ovoj temi, ocito...

----------


## samaritanka

Moja prijateljica koja ja po religiji Jehovni svjedok dala mi je jednu zanimljivu knjižicu koja vrlo zanimljivo i nadasve jednostavno odgovara na "PITANJA MLADIH" pa se tako i zove (sa velikim brojem citata iz Biblije). Meni je pomogla da nađem odgovore i na moja pitanja, pa i to zašto Biblija zabranjuje predbračne spolne odnose, a i na pitanje kako zaštiti svoje dijete? 
Recimo citiran je i znanstvenik dr. Richard lee koji je pisao za Yale Journal of Biology and Medicine:
" Mi se hvalimo pred mladima svojim velikim uspjesima u sprečavanju trudnoće i liječenju spolnih bolesti, zanemarujući naročitu i najpouzdaniju, najjeftiniju i najbezopasniju metodu, onu koja sprečava i trudnoću i venerične bolesti - staromodnu, časnu i čak zdravu nevinost."

Ako Vam dođe pod ruku, pročitajte! Vrlo je zanimljivo!

Vlastito dijete ne možeš staviti pod stakleno zvono, ali joj možeš ponuditi objašnjenja tj. vezanost pojedinih dijela i posljedica, također i to da netko tko te voli nije s tobom samo zbog seksa nego zbog tvog cjelokupnog bića. Danas je mladima seks skoro pa i mora, skoro pa i nametnut. Mnogi su tako mladi više razočarani svojim iskustvom nego što su zadovoljni.
Svome djetetu mogu samo nešto preporučiti i ukazati da ne trči pred rudo.

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala na odgovorima...ma ja se ne osjećam kompetentnom uopće govoriti o spolnim odnosima, jer ja nisam imala predbračne odnose, mada sam se udala s 29,5g, i moj MM mi je bio prvi.
Imam 3 sestre isto smo odgajane, ali smo u tome pogledu ne jako, ali ipak različite.
jedna je uvjek mislila da je osuđujem zbog predbračnih odnosa, jer ih ja nisam prakticirala, ali to uoće nije bilo istina...problem je što ja jednostavno ne smijem kao NEISKUSNA uopće savjetovati, pričati o tome jer iako ju i podržavala ona je u svakoj mojoj riječi vidjela osudu....

Ponekad razmišljam da moja nevinost do braka, nije puno puta imala veze ni s odgojom, ni s 10 Zapovjedi, već možda s nekom prevelikom odgovornošću prema sebi drugima, ili možda strahu od trudnoće, povrjeđenosti....

I kako da sada ja savjetujem svoje dijete koje me u ovo današnje vrijeme može nazvati staromodnom i nekompetentnom?

Često sam bila u situaciji da bih se trebala sramiti svoje nevinosti, ali mene to nije pokolebalo.....a s druge strane živjela sam normalnim životom, tako da danas neki ljudi saznaju za moju "nevinost" jednostavno ne bi vjerovali.
Često sam vidila u očima drugih, u svojoj Crkvi u zboru, da misle, zbog mog izgleda, da 100% nisam "nevina"...ali ja se namjerno takvim ljudima nisam željela opravdavat...čak su u svečenici to mislili, vjerovatno misle i danas...uglavnom htjela sam na glasiti da u oba slučaja nisam osjetila poriv da se ikome opravdavam niti sam se zbog svoje odluke i njihove osude osječala loše...možda sam i htijela osjetiti ono što osjećaju ljudi koje osuđuju zbog takvih stvari u određenim krugovima, možda sam željela to negativno iskustvo da shvatim svoju sestru i njene osjećaje kada je pored mene....

Željela bih da moje dijete isto tako bude sigurno, nepokoljebljivo i nepovodljivo u svojim odlukama, ma kakve one bile po ovome pitanju!

----------


## ivana zg

> *Poruka, 25. svibnja 2008.
> 
> “Draga djeco! U ovom milosnom vremenu kad mi je Bog dozvolio da budem s vama, iznova vas dječice pozivam na obraćenje. Radite na spasenju svijeta na poseban način dok sam s vama. Bog je milosrdan i daje posebne milosti i zato ih tražite kroz molitvu. Ja sam s vama i ne ostavljam vas same. Hvala vam što ste se odazvali mome pozivu.” 
> 
> *

----------


## ivana zg

www.katolicki-odgoj.com




> *Bit odgoja je oblikovanje unutarnjeg čovjeka s ciljem oslobađanja njegovih najplemenitijih potencijala. 
> 
> Jacques Maritain     
>    U odgoju je najdjelotvornije ono što odgojitelj jest, zatim ono što radi, i tek na trećem mjestu, ono što govori.
> 
> Romano Guardini
> 
> *


http://www.katolicki-odgoj.com/clanc...lniaspekti.htm
MORALNI ASPEKTI SPOLNOG ODGOJA




> MR. DARIO MILETIĆ 
> 
> SAVJETI ZA RODITELJE 
> 
> Ove godine sam imao u Žminju i Pazinu predavanja za roditelje prvopričesnika i za roditelje krizmanika. Predavanja bi se mogla sažeti u ovih nekoliko najbitnijih savjeta:
> 
> - Povjerenje se gradi održavanjem obećanja.
> 
> - Djeca ne smiju služiti za popunjavanje manjaka u roditeljskoj osobnoj sreći i ambicijama.
> ...


http://www.katolicki-odgoj.com/clanci/cl-savjetizaroditelje.htm

----------


## MGrubi

i mene zabrinjava ovo društveno omalovažavanje ljudskog dodira (sex, poljupci..) , svodi sve na rukovanje po važnosti

dovoljno je pogledati 1 MTV emisiju , pa da vidiš niske cijene "ljubavi"

katastrofa

ja se divim svim onima koji su ušli u brak nevini
istina je da se ljudi bolje upoznaju bez upletanja sexa

----------


## dupla duplica

> ja se divim svim onima koji su ušli u brak nevini
> istina je da se ljudi bolje upoznaju bez upletanja sexa


lijepo rečeno.
i ja se divim.
tada, kada smo mm i ja hodali, nisam o tome ništa znala. danas bih rado da smo živjeli u čistoći. vidim da nam taj predbračni sex nije ništa dobra donio.
danas poznam mnoge mlade parove u crkvi, koji se pripremaju na sakramentalni brak u ozbiljnosti i žive u čistoći.
a da bi to mogli, potrebne su prije svega dvije stvari (baš sam sinoć o tome slušala govoriti rektora pulskog sjemeništa):
1. tražiti od Boga pomoć da se živi čistoća, i
2. ne dovoditi se, tj. izbjegavati priliku za grijeh. ako dvoje mladih idu sami u sobu, ili u auto, jednom kad se krenu maziti i dirati, nemoguće je stati. dakle, na njima je da se ne dovedu u tu situaciju. ako im Bog da snage i ako imaju žarku želju.

----------


## ivana zg

Iskreno ja i dalje po ovom pitanju, bez obzira na moje iskustvo, mislim da sve ono što se napravi iz ljubavi, nije grijeh u očima Boga.
Mislim da i taj predbračni odnos, koji je završio brako ili ipak na kraju nije, ako je bio iz ljubavi, a ne samo iz požude, radi nekakve sebičnosti, iskorištavanja ili dokazivanja nekome, nije grijeh.
 :/ Što vi i Crkva mislite o tome????

Da, i to što Bog kaže ;Ne sagriješi bludno! On tu ne misli na sam čin sexa, tj. konkretni spolni odnos, nego i neke druge radnje koje ne moraju završiti spolnim činom....da sada ne detaljiziram...?????

To znači da je rijetko tko "nevin", jer kada se radi o sexu ima tu puno stvari koje se podrazumjevanju....po tom pitanju ja svoju "nevinost" često puta dovedem u pitanje!

Kao što je netko rekao, ne dovedi se u napast, samo maženje može odvesti daleko...a to je stvarno teško...gdje je granica kada su grijeh, bludnost, sex, i neke druge "bludne" radnje u pitanju?
Dali se grijeh odnosi i na maženje i ljubljenje, razmišljanje, zamišljanje?

Ti ljudi bi se onda stvarno trebali čuti samo telefonom...ja vjerujem da je ženama to puno lakše nego muškarcima....kako nekoga dobro upoznati prije braka, kada moraš stalno biti na oprezu da ta plaktonska ljubav, ne preraste u nešto fizičko? Kako znati da to nije samo prijateljska ljubav, a ne ona između muškarca i žene?

Je li bludnost fizičke, duhovne ili razumske naravi?

Je li uvjek pravilo da je ta ljubav čvršća i iskrenija?
Takvi ljudi se moraju jako brzo oženiti da ne padnu u napast, pogotovo muškarci?

Iz svog iskustva mogu reći samo da je to jako teško...meni i nije bilo toliko koliko MM, ali vjerujem da je to teško djevojkama koji ni same ne znaju što bi...meni je bilo lako jer sam oduvjek znala da ću apstinirat to je bila moja odluka unaprijed, moja zaštita u slučaju da mi nešto smuti mozak, život, hormne i da se nađem u situaciji u kojoj moram reći da ili ne, da tada kada budem neodlučna imam već spreman odgovor na to, a ne da tada moram razišljati što učiniti kada mozak ne radi, već srce...to mi je jako puno puta olakšalo odluku i život.....a možda sam jednostavno imala sreću, i dobre muškarce koji su me razumjeli, i podržavali moj odluku, i rijetko kad me nagovarali da promjenim mišljenje....  :Saint:

----------


## MGrubi

> Iskreno ja i dalje po ovom pitanju, bez obzira na moje iskustvo, mislim da sve ono što se napravi iz ljubavi, nije grijeh u očima Boga.
> Mislim da i taj predbračni odnos, koji je završio brako ili ipak na kraju nije, ako je bio iz ljubavi, a ne samo iz požude, radi nekakve sebičnosti, iskorištavanja ili dokazivanja nekome, nije grijeh.
>  :/ Što vi i Crkva mislite o tome????


ja se slažem sa tobom
zar treba prsten na ruci da se prizna : ja želim život sa tobom?
pisana potvrda?

i brak može biti bez ljubavi, zar onda sex u takvom braku, lišen osjećaja, sveden na dužnost, u biti je i "grešan"

----------


## pujica

> mislim da sve ono što se napravi iz ljubavi, nije grijeh u očima Boga.
> Mislim da i taj predbračni odnos, koji je završio brako ili ipak na kraju nije, ako je bio iz ljubavi, a ne samo iz požude, radi nekakve sebičnosti, iskorištavanja ili dokazivanja nekome, nije grijeh.


ja mislim isto ovako

----------


## ljiljan@

> ivana zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da sve ono što se napravi iz ljubavi, nije grijeh u očima Boga.
> Mislim da i taj predbračni odnos, koji je završio brako ili ipak na kraju nije, ako je bio iz ljubavi, a ne samo iz požude, radi nekakve sebičnosti, iskorištavanja ili dokazivanja nekome, nije grijeh.
> 
> 
> ja mislim isto ovako


Ja bih ipak slušala svoju Crkvu. Koja je, ne zaboravimo, i Kristova. I Božju zapovijed: Ne sagriješi bludno! Pa i ispit savjesti kojim se služim prije Ispovijedi vrlo detaljno obrađuje ovu temu i postavlja striktna pitanja o seksu prije i izvan braka. A upravo mnogi mladi zbog predbračnih odnosa izbjegavaju Ispovijed i Pričest. Jer nema smisla obećati Isusu da nećeš više griješiti, ako jedva čekaš da to učiniš opet. I pomalo se udaljuju od Crkve. A i ne zaboravimo da je tjelesnu ljubav Bog dao čovjeku za darivanje života. A što je čovjek današnjice od tog dara učinio???
Ne osuđujem. Ali to ne znači da ne smijem prosuditi nešto na temelju svoje vjere.
Kažeš M.Grubi da i bračni seks može biti grijeh ako nije iz ljubavi. Točno, jer ući u brak iz nekih drugih pobuda a ne iz ljubavi sigurno Bogu nije drago. Onda, slijedom toga u takvoj situaciji bi i izvanbračni seks bio Bogu drag, jer eto ta osoba ne voli svog bračnog druga pa će se dati onom kojeg voli.
Ono što svojoj djeci govorim (a šesnaesta im je godina) - ako se i dogodi da se na taj način udaljite od Isusa, ne zaboravite da vas on uvijek prima natrag. 
I još jedan problem - kako sa šesnaest ili nešto više godina prosuditi što je to ljubav? Često se to u praksi protegne na dva, tri partnera svake godine. To ne može biti dobro za mladog čovjeka koji još nije duhovno i emotivno sazrio.

----------


## MGrubi

možeš uči u brak sa ljubavlju
no ljubav nema garanciju
može nestati, ishlapiti, biti uništena od druge strane...

šta onda?
prisilni c4elibat?

----------


## pujica

> I još jedan problem - kako sa šesnaest ili nešto više godina prosuditi što je to ljubav? Često se to u praksi protegne na dva, tri partnera svake godine. To ne može biti dobro za mladog čovjeka koji još nije duhovno i emotivno sazrio.


ovo potpisujem
ali mislim da kod zrelih osoba koje namjeravaju uci u brak ili imaju cvrstu vezu to ipak ima drugu dimenziju. vecina danasnjih moralnih teologa uopce vise ne raspravlja o toj temi niti je smatra relevantnom kao neki grijeh


osim toga, mislim da o tome ne treba razmisljati samo jednostrano nego i u dimenziji psihologije (frustriranosti zbog neseksanja do 30. npr) zatim medicinskih poteskoca (od hormonalnih poremecaja pa nadalje jer za ljudsko tijelo apstinencija nije zdrava u toj duljini i pogledu - potvrdjeno opet milijun medicinskih istrazivanja)

lako je bilo zabranjivat sex prije braka kad su se ljudi zenili sa 16, osim toga to je bio jedan od nacina kontrole zene i njena "vrijednost kao robe" 

nemojte zaboravit da su mnoge crkvene zapovijedi nastale iz odredjenih kulturoloskih i politickih razloga, a ne zbog vjere same, iako ih se tako pokusavalo tumaciti

----------


## ljiljan@

M.Grubi, Isus je garancija. Ako živite s Njime, neće vam se ljubav potrošiti. On sve obnavlja. Mi smo imali problema u braku. Isus nas je spasio. Jako često sa zahvalnošću razmatramo to čudo koje je učinio od nas. 
Pujice ja čvrsto vjerujem da svaka žrtva koju podnosimo za Isusa može biti plodonosna. Imamo mnogo časnih sestara i svećenika koji uistinu žive svoj redovnički život. Greška je kad čovjek traži snagu u sebi, a ne u Isusu.

----------


## MGrubi

nema garancije
*slobodna volja*
možeš se moliti koliko hočeš, ali ništa neće spriječiti da jedan parnter u braku ne krene drugim putem, pa i putem zlog
da te napadne, zlostavlja, ponižava...
njegova/njezina slobodna volja

onda ljubav umire

----------


## Zdenka2

> ljiljan@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I još jedan problem - kako sa šesnaest ili nešto više godina prosuditi što je to ljubav? Često se to u praksi protegne na dva, tri partnera svake godine. To ne može biti dobro za mladog čovjeka koji još nije duhovno i emotivno sazrio.
> 
> 
> ovo potpisujem
> ali mislim da kod zrelih osoba koje namjeravaju uci u brak ili imaju cvrstu vezu to ipak ima drugu dimenziju. vecina danasnjih moralnih teologa uopce vise ne raspravlja o toj temi niti je smatra relevantnom kao neki grijeh
> 
> ...


Pujica je napisala ono što se meni nije dalo napisati. Kroz povijest je bilo tako kako piše pujica. Što se tiče Crkve, crkveni zakoni bili su jedno, a crkveni pastoral sasvim druga priča. Poštujem odluku mladih parova da apstiniraju do braka i mislim da to ima svoju vrijednost, ali ne apsolutnu. Između toga i posvemašnjeg obezvređenja seksa u promiskuitetnosti postoji vrlo široka zona. Homo sum et nihil humanum a mene alienum esse puto.

----------


## magriz

> Iskreno ja i dalje po ovom pitanju, bez obzira na moje iskustvo, mislim da sve ono što se napravi iz ljubavi, nije grijeh u očima Boga.
> Mislim da i taj predbračni odnos, koji je završio brako ili ipak na kraju nije, ako je bio iz ljubavi, a ne samo iz požude, radi nekakve sebičnosti, iskorištavanja ili dokazivanja nekome, nije grijeh.
>  :/ Što vi i Crkva mislite o tome????
> 
> Da, i to što Bog kaže ;Ne sagriješi bludno! On tu ne misli na sam čin sexa, tj. konkretni spolni odnos, nego i neke druge radnje koje ne moraju završiti spolnim činom....da sada ne detaljiziram...?????
> 
> To znači da je rijetko tko "nevin", jer kada se radi o sexu ima tu puno stvari koje se podrazumjevanju....po tom pitanju ja svoju "nevinost" često puta dovedem u pitanje!
> 
> Kao što je netko rekao, ne dovedi se u napast, samo maženje može odvesti daleko...a to je stvarno teško...gdje je granica kada su grijeh, bludnost, sex, i neke druge "bludne" radnje u pitanju?
> ...


sagriješiti riječju, djelom i propustom - prema crkvi, nije grijeh jedino sam spolni čin, i odricanje od fizičkog odnosa, a žudnja za njim prema crkvi su jednaki grijeh. kao i fizički odnos supružnika iz tjelesne požude i u svrhu fizičkog užitka, a ne stvaranja novog života.
mada ja osobno smatram da spolni čin iz ljubavi pred bogom nije i ne može biti grijeh. i to ne mogu ispovijedati kao grijeh, jer:
1. to za mene nije, a 2. ne mogu reći da više to neću raditi kad znam da hoću - to bi bila izjava reda radi, zbog ispovjednika, a ne pred bogom.
ali isto tako,

----------


## Marsupilami

> M.Grubi, Isus je garancija. Ako živite s Njime, neće vam se ljubav potrošiti. On sve obnavlja. Mi smo imali problema u braku. Isus nas je spasio. Jako često sa zahvalnošću razmatramo to čudo koje je učinio od nas. 
> Pujice ja čvrsto vjerujem da svaka žrtva koju podnosimo za Isusa može biti plodonosna. Imamo mnogo časnih sestara i svećenika koji uistinu žive svoj redovnički život. Greška je kad čovjek traži snagu u sebi, a ne u Isusu.


Jako krasno zvuci, ali sto kada ne djele oboje tu ljubav prema Kristu?
Kako onda? Nije sve ni crno i bijelo, ali slazem se s tobom.
Bogu nista nije nemoguce, ali On ne mjenja one koji ne zele biti promjenjeni ako me razumijes   :Kiss:  

ivana zg postavila si zanimljivo pitanje, kada zapravo nastupa brak?
Ja znam kako je meni objavljeno, ako netko zivi u Kristu i ima osoban odnos s Bogom, ako su se obecali jedno drugome,a On blagoslovi zajednicu onda mozemo govoriti o braku.

Razlika izmedju protestantske i katolicke crkve je u tome sto kod katolicke svecenik "posreduje" u tom blagoslovu, u principu sve ostalo je isto.

Moja topla preporuka za literaturu je autor Walter Trobisch i njegove knjige "Ljubav i brak" te za mlade pogotovo "Volio sam djevojku". 
Odlicno obradjuje teme kroz iskustva u radu s mladima u Africi, knjige su kao roman, jako citke.
Sjecam se kada sam prvi puta citala njegove knjige, od srca sam se nasmijala nekim njegovim savjetima, a kada sam promislila shvatila sam da je u pravu.
Npr. zarucnici se ne bi trebali ozeniti prije svoje prve svadje, zasto? Tako da znaju da li se mogu pomiriti   :Grin:

----------


## Marsupilami

> ne mogu reći da više to neću raditi kad znam da hoću - to bi bila izjava reda radi, zbog ispovjednika, a ne pred bogom.


zanimljivo, bas ovo je mene potaklo da se primim proucavanja Biblije jer na svakoj ispovjedi se govori "cvrsto odlucujem da cu se popraviti i necu vise grijesiti" sto je zapravo nemoguce, svi smo mi gresnici na ovaj ili onaj nacin.
Samo jedan je hodao po ovome svijetu koji je bio bez grijeha   :Heart:  
na kraju mojih razmisljanja postalo mi je nelagodno na ispovjedi jer sam shvatila da lazem samu sebe u pokusaju da slazem Bogu, koja borba   :Sad:

----------


## magriz

> zanimljivo, bas ovo je mene potaklo da se primim proucavanja Biblije jer na svakoj ispovjedi se govori "*cvrsto odlucujem da cu se popraviti i necu vise grijesiti*" sto je zapravo nemoguce, svi smo mi gresnici na ovaj ili onaj nacin.
> Samo jedan je hodao po ovome svijetu koji je bio bez grijeha   
> na kraju mojih razmisljanja postalo mi je nelagodno na ispovjedi jer sam shvatila da lazem samu sebe u pokusaju da slazem Bogu, koja borba


ja sam to modificirala u *obećajem da ću se truditi manje griješiti*, što je jedino istinito i moguće, i nitko nije nikad intervenirao

----------


## MGrubi

slažem se sa magriz

pogotovo je nemoguće ne zgriješiti niti mišlju
jedino da doživotno meditiraš, ali to ne spada pod krščanstvo

----------


## pujica

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  zanimljivo, bas ovo je mene potaklo da se primim proucavanja Biblije jer na svakoj ispovjedi se govori "*cvrsto odlucujem da cu se popraviti i necu vise grijesiti*" sto je zapravo nemoguce, svi smo mi gresnici na ovaj ili onaj nacin.
> Samo jedan je hodao po ovome svijetu koji je bio bez grijeha   
> na kraju mojih razmisljanja postalo mi je nelagodno na ispovjedi jer sam shvatila da lazem samu sebe u pokusaju da slazem Bogu, koja borba  
> 
> 
> ja sam to modificirala u *obećajem da ću se truditi manje griješiti*, što je jedino istinito i moguće, i nitko nije nikad intervenirao


onda te nisu dobro culi   :Grin:  
al zaozbiljno, ako mijenjas forumulu kajanja sakrament ti je nevaljan i nevazec jer se svaki sakrament sastoji od dva dijela (vidljivog i nevidljivog) a kod ispovijedi je taj vidljivi dio u rijecima kajanja i odrjesenja

nemojte krivo to tumaciti - nije poanta da se osjecate licemjerno i da lazete nego da to sto ispovijedate stvarno osjecate kao nesto sto zelite popraviti, kao neku svoju nesavrsenost koja vam smeta ili kao nesto cime ste povrijedili nekog drugog i zbog toga vam je zao

to je kao kad dijete napravi nesto zvog cega se roditelj naljuti ili povrijedi i onda dijete onako najiskrenije kaze: mama ili tata, ali necu nikad vise, obecajem, necu nikad vise i u tom trenutku to iskreno misli. tako i kod ispovijedi - bitna je nakana da se nece vise - ako nema te nakane onda ne kuzim ni cemu uopce ic na ispovijed kad se time gubi smisao

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  zanimljivo, bas ovo je mene potaklo da se primim proucavanja Biblije jer na svakoj ispovjedi se govori "*cvrsto odlucujem da cu se popraviti i necu vise grijesiti*" sto je zapravo nemoguce, svi smo mi gresnici na ovaj ili onaj nacin.
> Samo jedan je hodao po ovome svijetu koji je bio bez grijeha   
> na kraju mojih razmisljanja postalo mi je nelagodno na ispovjedi jer sam shvatila da lazem samu sebe u pokusaju da slazem Bogu, koja borba  
> 
> 
> ja sam to modificirala u *obećajem da ću se truditi manje griješiti*, što je jedino istinito i moguće, i nitko nije nikad intervenirao


Naravno i dobro si to napravila   :Kiss:  
Samo kazem da je to mjesto gdje je krenula moja sumnja u katekizam tj. doktrinu kt. crkve   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> nemojte krivo to tumaciti - nije poanta da se osjecate licemjerno i da lazete nego da to sto ispovijedate stvarno osjecate kao nesto sto zelite popraviti, kao neku svoju nesavrsenost koja vam smeta ili kao nesto cime ste povrijedili nekog drugog i zbog toga vam je zao


samo dijete nije sposobno kao npr. odrasli čovjek da predvidi da mu je nemoguće ne zgriješpiti , pa i samo mišlju

ja znam da ću opet
reči da neću više je čista laž

----------


## pujica

stvar je odluci odnosno nakani da vise ne zelis to ciniti 

naravno da smo mi svjesni da smo samo ljudi i kao takvi slabi, ali na ispovijedi obecajemo da se zelimo promijeniti, a ne tvrdimo da cemo postat bezgresni

----------


## Marsupilami

> stvar je odluci odnosno nakani da vise ne zelis to ciniti 
> 
> naravno da smo mi svjesni da smo samo ljudi i kao takvi slabi, ali na ispovijedi obecajemo da se zelimo promijeniti, a ne tvrdimo da cemo postat bezgresni


Tako bi trebalo biti, ali onda treba i katekizme prilagoditi i djecu tako uciti.
Iskreno, moja kci je na prvoj ispovjedi ispovjedala tako kako sam napisala, kao i ja prije 18 godina  :/

----------


## pujica

pa ja sam tako ucila na faksu, ali nemam pojma sta sad pise u katekizmima ili sto pricaju stari svecenici i casne skolovane prije drugog vatikanskog sabora

----------


## magriz

> onda te nisu dobro culi   
> al zaozbiljno, ako mijenjas forumulu kajanja sakrament ti je nevaljan i nevazec jer se svaki sakrament sastoji od dva dijela (vidljivog i nevidljivog) a kod ispovijedi je taj vidljivi dio u rijecima kajanja i odrjesenja
> 
> nemojte krivo to tumaciti - nije poanta da se osjecate licemjerno i da lazete nego da to sto ispovijedate stvarno osjecate kao nesto sto zelite popraviti, kao neku svoju nesavrsenost koja vam smeta ili kao nesto cime ste povrijedili nekog drugog i zbog toga vam je zao
> 
> to je kao kad dijete napravi nesto zvog cega se roditelj naljuti ili povrijedi i onda dijete onako najiskrenije kaze: mama ili tata, ali necu nikad vise, obecajem, necu nikad vise i u tom trenutku to iskreno misli. tako i kod ispovijedi - bitna je *nakana da se nece vise* - ako nema te nakane onda ne kuzim ni cemu uopce ic na ispovijed kad se time gubi smisao


ne bih rekla. razgovarala sam svojedobno s našim fratrom o tome i jednako mislimo. sakrament ispovijedi jest valjan ukoliko je želja iskrena. bogu nije bitno papagajsko ponavljanje riječi...
da li i molitva koja je slobodno izrečena, a nije zapisana nije valjana?

čovjek ne može *više ne griješiti*. ako ti to možeš, skidam kapu, ali ti onda nisi čovjek već bog

----------


## AdioMare

> ne bih rekla. razgovarala sam svojedobno s našim fratrom o tome i jednako mislimo. sakrament ispovijedi jest valjan *ukoliko je želja iskrena*. bogu nije bitno papagajsko ponavljanje riječi..





> ... ali necu nikad vise, obecajem, necu nikad vise i u tom trenutku to iskreno misli. tako i kod ispovijedi - bitna je nakana da se nece vise...


Ukoliko je želja iskrena, ovo što piše pujica se ne kosi s istinitom nakanom. Mislim da nitko nije pogriješio kada se svojim riječima molitve obratio Bogu, mada ja ne bih mijenjala kajanje, a reći ću i zašto. 

Dolazimo do jedne druge stvari, a to je koliko se mi prije ispovijedi pripremimo za nju? Pratimo li koliko smo uznapredovali od posljednje ispovijedi? 
Ja se trudim pratiti i raditi na tome da "se popravim" i da "više ne griješim". *Jedne te iste stvari*.
Sjećam se tako svojih ispovijedi od prije par godina, kada sam svaki puta iznova ispovijed započinjala sa: ne idem redovito na svetu misu nedjeljom. 

Zašto? 
Eto, nekad se ne stigne, (  :Grin:  ) nekad bi odspavao, (k'o da nema večernje) nekad nisi doma (kao da drugdje nema crkvi  :Rolling Eyes:  ) - baš po sistemu lažem Ti Bože da duže živim.

Onda sam postala iskrena: lijena sam i nemam valjanu ispriku. 
Bila sam jedno duuuugo vrijeme iskrena,  :Rolling Eyes:  i onda me to počelo smetati, jer, zašto ići trti lan od prilike do prilike, a u cijeloj toj priči ne misliš se pokrenuti?

I danas mi se dogodi da ne ustanem na jutarnju misu jer znam biti fizički slomljena. Na podnevnu nikada ne idem, a kada si uzmeš večernji termin, lako se dogode nepredviđene stvari. 
Zato sljedeći dan, najkasnije drugi dan ja idem jer imam potrebu i obavezu otići. 
Tako da danas kada ispovijedam da nisam otišla na sv. misu u nedjelju, to ima jednu potpuno drugu, neuporedivu dimenziju. I to je rijetkost.

Moje "obećajem da ću se popraviti i da više neću griješiti" u ovom slučaju je bio jedan proces koji nije upalio od prve. Trebalo mu je vremena, ali od kada sam počela raditi na njemu, više nikada nije bio zabačen u neki daleki kutak moje glave, koji bih "vadila" samo i jedino prilikom ispovijedi.
Ta rečenica i te kako ima svoj smisao i ne treba ju gurati u period _od ispovijedi do ispovijedi_, već _do ispovijedi kada više taj grijeh nećeš ispovijedati jer neće biti potrebe._ 
Nadam se da sam uspjela reći što sam ciljala, i ovako sam odužila.

Moram izdvojiti jedan citat koji me se osobito dojmio



> Gospodine jedino pred Tobom sam siromašna jer jedino Tebi ne mogu platiti sve što si mi dao.


  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> sagriješiti riječju, djelom i propustom - prema crkvi, nije grijeh jedino sam spolni čin, i odricanje od fizičkog odnosa, a žudnja za njim prema crkvi su jednaki grijeh. kao i fizički odnos supružnika iz tjelesne požude i u svrhu fizičkog užitka, a ne stvaranja novog života.
> mada ja osobno smatram da spolni čin iz ljubavi pred bogom nije i ne može biti grijeh. i to ne mogu ispovijedati kao grijeh, jer:
> 1. to za mene nije, a 2. ne mogu reći da više to neću raditi kad znam da hoću - to bi bila izjava reda radi, zbog ispovjednika, a ne pred bogom.
> ali isto tako,


Ovo što si rekla da je za Crkvu svaki spolni čin grijeh ako ne se ne čini sa svrhom stvaranja života nije baš tako. Još od svetog Pavla postoji i druga linija razmišljanja u Crkvi koja spolni čin i tjelesnu ljubav u braku smatra dopuštenom i kad je žudnja u pitanju (remedium). I kanonski zakoni postavljeni još u srednjem vijeku govore o tome da muž i žena imaju pravo na tijelo onog drugoga (u tome su muškarac i žena posve izjednačeni). U diskusijama o užitku također je bilo teologa i kanonista koji su užitak smatrali nedjeljivim od spolnog čina, dapače, potrebnim za njegovu potpunost. A o pastoralu koji je prihvaćao kulturne obrasce pojedinog vremena i potrebe laičkog stanovništva da i ne govorim.

----------


## pujica

> čovjek ne može *više ne griješiti*. ako ti to možeš, skidam kapu, ali ti onda nisi čovjek već bog


procitaj moj post malo iznad

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja na ispovijed gledam s jedne strane kao na ispit savjesti, moje promišljanje vlastitih postupaka, te na priznanje svojih grijeha i propusta i kajanje. Još jedna dimenzija ispovijedi je razgovor s drugim čovjekom, svećenikom, u odnosu povjerenja i diskrecije koji liječi dušu. 

S druge strane, ne treba zaboraviti da je ispovijed sakrament koji je tu da bi nam pomogao, odteretio nas, oslobodio i spasio. Pružena nam je šansa da se oslobodimo i da se vratimo u Božju milost kajanjem, a da se pri tom od nas ne traži da budemo savršeni. Sakrament ispovijedi upravo i postoji zato što nitko ne može izbjeći grijeh, ali ga može iskupiti kroz sakrament pokajanja i pokore. Ne očekuje se da čovjek više neće griješiti nego da ima volju za to, da promišlja svoje postupke, da se trudi biti bolji. Uvjerena sam da kontinuirano razmišljanje o vlastitim postupcima i njihovo vrednovanje u smislu dobra i zla u konačnici ipak djeluje na nas da bismo postali ne bezgrešni, ali bolji ljudi.

----------


## AdioMare

> Još jedna dimenzija ispovijedi je razgovor s drugim čovjekom, svećenikom, u odnosu povjerenja i diskrecije koji liječi dušu.


 Ovo "liječi dušu"... 
Nekada mi se zna dogodilti da od ispovijedi očekujem puno više nego što sam dobijem. 
O čemu se tu radi? Sama sa sobom nisam izmirila želje i potrebe, ili svećenik nije bio u formi taj dan?
Imate li vi osobu "od duše" kod koje redovito idete na ispovijed ili vam to ne igra posebnu ulogu?

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Još jedna dimenzija ispovijedi je razgovor s drugim čovjekom, svećenikom, u odnosu povjerenja i diskrecije koji liječi dušu.
> 
> 
>  Ovo "liječi dušu"... 
> Nekada mi se zna dogodilti da od ispovijedi očekujem puno više nego što sam dobijem. 
> O čemu se tu radi? Sama sa sobom nisam izmirila želje i potrebe, ili svećenik nije bio u formi taj dan?
> Imate li vi osobu "od duše" kod koje redovito idete na ispovijed ili vam to ne igra posebnu ulogu?


Meni igra.

----------


## dupla duplica

> nema garancije
> *slobodna volja*
> možeš se moliti koliko hočeš, ali ništa neće spriječiti da jedan parnter u braku ne krene drugim putem, pa i putem zlog
> da te napadne, zlostavlja, ponižava...
> njegova/njezina slobodna volja
> 
> onda ljubav umire


nisam sve gore pročitala, ali ovaj post me potiče da reagiram....
naravno, imamo slobodnu volju. nema garancije, osim u Isusu Kristu. a ta garancija NIJE obećanje da nećemo patiti, da će sve ići glatko i da će biti onako kako mi želimo.
ALI On garantira da ćemo, ako živimo po Njegovoj Riječi, ma koliko god padali (bitna je namjera srca da ne griješimo), živjeti u milosti, i da će On biti s nama. kršćanin je onaj koji je spreman na križeve. jer vjeruje da je križ spasonosan za njega.

a što se tiče ovoga da "ljubav umire" - to ne stoji. 
ono što pritom (dok te drugi zlostavlja) umire, jest naš ego, naša oholost. da, tvrda je to riječ, ali tako nas uči Učitelj.
ne umire ljubav. prava Ljubav, ona Božja, jest ljubav koja umire sebi, a voli drugoga.
ne znači da moramo biti mazohisti.
ali prava ljubav, kako kaže 1 Kor. 13, "sve vjeruje, svemu se nada, sve podnosi...." "LJubav je strpljiva, ponizna...nije zavidna...ne hvasta se, ne oholi se....ne traži svoje...."

u biti, prava kršćanska ljubav očituje se tek tada, kada ljubimo bližnjega UNATOČ tomu što ide protiv nas.
po tome će vas poznati, kaže Isus, po tome kako se budete ljubili.

----------


## dupla duplica

što se tiče ispovijedi....i svećenici su ljudi. netko ima dar ispovijedanja, netko manje - ima neki drugi dar.
nemam ništa protiv da si svatko nađe tko mu kao ispovijednik paše.
ALI - ne bismo trebali birati. vjerujemo li da je Milost Gospodnja sa svim Njegovim pastirima, onda je dobra vježba za poniznost ponekad se ispovijediti baš kod onoga tko ti ne paše jako. jer, upravo ti ljudi koji nam nekako "ne idu" - bilo svećenik, bilo suradnik, bilo član obitelji - jesu oni koji su nam _najviše_ dani na naše obraćenje. izbjegavati ih znači gubiti prilike da se mijenjamo onako kako Bog želi.

to je kao kad fra Zvjezdan Linić ima seminar, pa svi žele upravo kod njega na pričest ili polaganje ruku. a nije on ništa veći od drugih fratara tamo. to i sam naglašava, Bogu hvala. no pitanje je imamo li mi iole zrelu vjeru??! ili vjerujemo pomalo magijski, tražeći čuda i veilke znakove, a izbjegavajući se svakodnevno obraćati OCu, tražiti ga u Njegovoj Riječi, u sakramentima koje nam je dao, i u (poslušnosti) Majci Crkvi?

ako kažemo da volimo Oca, i Sina, a ne prihvaćamo nauk Majke Crkve, nije li to pomalo licemjerno?
pa Bog se objavljuje i danas, upravo preko Crkve, preko vjernika, preko naših osobnih, individualnih povijesti spasenja.
zato ja radije biram slušati Crkvu, koliko mogu u svojoj slabosti, nego odabirati što mi od tog nauka paše, a što ne. poslušnost nije laka, ali je sveta i plodonosna.

----------


## AdioMare

> ono što pritom (dok te drugi zlostavlja) umire, jest naš ego, naša oholost. da, tvrda je to riječ, ali tako nas uči Učitelj.


Ja ne znam kako da ovo shvatim, možeš pojasniti, molim te?  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> jer, upravo ti ljudi koji nam nekako "ne idu" - bilo svećenik, bilo suradnik, bilo član obitelji - jesu oni koji su nam _najviše_ dani na naše obraćenje. izbjegavati ih znači gubiti prilike da se mijenjamo onako kako Bog želi.


Ne izbjegavam našeg župnika, naprotiv, odlazim samo u našu župu na misu i ispovijed. Međutim, nekoliko puta mi se dogodilo da kada najgorljivije dijelim s njim intimu svoje duše, tada sam spremna čuti sve, samo ne: "Imate li još nešto za ispovijediti?" 
Naš svećenik izmoli oprost, da pokoru i dalje nema. 
Ja ostanem žedna pored vode.
Da može i drugačije znam kad su velike ispovjedi, pa dođu svećenici na ispomoć.

----------


## dupla duplica

to kužim. nisam govorila tebi, nego općenito.
a za ovo gore...i mislila sam da će se teško shvatiti.
evo, da pokušam pojasniti....dakle, kršćani su pozvani praštati, ljubiti svoje neprijatelje. znate npr. Govor na gori? Ljubite svoje neprijatelje, činite dobro onima koji vas mrze....
to nije lako činiti. zapravo, našim ljudskim snagama, je nemoguće. ali, ako tražimo Boga da to u nama učini, On može.
kužiš ovaj dio?
npr. meni moja sveki ide na jetra neopisivo. nekim je svojim postupcima zatvorila moje srce prema sebi, što se mene tiče zauvijek. i najradije ne bih ni klince nikad vodila tamo. eto.
ALI - Bog mi je pokazao da ne mogu tako i živjeti. pokušala sam svojim snagama oprostiti. nije baš išlo. ispalo je kao osrednje licemjerno komuniciranje. i onda sam pitala Oca da ide sa mnom. i sjela k njoj na kavu, rekla joj, koliko sam mogla u ljubavi, što ja njoj zamjeram i što to meni znači, i tražila njen oprost.
i odnos se obnovio na novi način.

to je primjer kako Bog mijenja naša srca. nisam ja sveta, naprotiv. to je svjedočanstvo Njemu na slavu!

znači, Riječ Božja nas poziva da praštamo. to je jasno. koliko puta? 7*77, ako treba. kaže Riječ.

dakle, da se vratim na ovo gore....
kad nas drugi maltretira na neki način, ide protiv nas, onda se osjećamo grozno. trpimo, najradije bismo se otresli toga i ne trpili više. to se čini kao jedino ispravno rješenje. i od tog trpljenja kao da umiremo. pa u srcu sudimo onog drugoga, jer mislimo da on to nema pravo činiti, a mi da imamo pravo suditi. i da smo bolji od njega. jesmo li doista?
Bog kaže da među ljudima nema pravednika. niti jednog.
ja to prihvaćam kao istinu za sebe. teško sam to prihvatila, ali sada sam mnogo slobodnija. jer znam da, iako sam grešna, i ohola toliko da to teško priznajem, ipak me takvu Bog ljubi. neizmjernom ljubavlju.

i onda, što se događa? mi padamo u osudu prema drugome, u grijeh, i naša srca se odvajaju od Ljubavi. mržnja nije ljubav.
dakle, pozvani smo ljubiti. i kada nas netko zlostavlja. zato ono što je McGrubi napisala, da ljubav pritom umire, za mene ne stoji. za kršćanina, ljubav nikad ne umire. ali ono što umire, jest ona naša sebična ljubav, koju mi ljudi volimo generalizirati i zvati univerzalnom ljubavi.
ljubav koja voli samo kad dobiva dobro zauzvrat, nije ljubav u punini. ta je ljubav, u svojoj biti, sebična. možemo npr. reći: volim svog dragog, jer se uz njega osjećam posebno, jer je sa mnom nježan, jer imamo slične interese.....jer nam je lijepo zajedno....pa smo se i vjenčali....pa imamo i djecu....
i onda - puf! - kriza. netko se razboli. ili propije. ili bankrotira. ili promijeni svjetonazor. ili se zaljubi u nekog drugoj. grozno. da.
ali se događa. to su situacije kada je ljubav na kušnji.
aho budemo tada tražili svoje, nećemo dobiti ništa. tek tada smo pozvani biti blizu voljenoj osobi, i vjerovati Ocu, koji jest Ljubav, da može sve izvesti na dobro. i dopustiti Mu da nas pritom vodi. pa i malo išiba ako je potrebno.
da li sam sada jasnija?

----------


## dupla duplica

> Ne izbjegavam našeg župnika, naprotiv, odlazim samo u našu župu na misu i ispovijed. Međutim, nekoliko puta mi se dogodilo da kada najgorljivije dijelim s njim intimu svoje duše, tada sam spremna čuti sve, samo ne: "Imate li još nešto za ispovijediti?" 
> Naš svećenik izmoli oprost, da pokoru i dalje nema. 
> Ja ostanem žedna pored vode.


ja bih mu upravo tako i rekla. da sam žedna. 
zamoli ga za riječ ohrabrenja.
ako ne u ispovijedi, jer možda je i gužva pa je on pod pritiskom vremena, onda traži u nekom drugom terminu razgovor, duhovnu podršku.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne slažem se s duplicom da ne bismo smjeli birati ispovjednika. Mislim upravo suprotno, a rekla bih da tako misli i Crkva, inače se ne bi pojedini redovi i pojedini redovnici/svećenici na neki način specijalizirali upravo za to. Nisu svi svećenici za ispovijedanje, jednostavno mnogima to ne leži i to otvoreno kažu. Budući da ispovijed ne bi smjela biti mehanička, mislim da itekako treba birati osobu koja će nam posredovati taj sakrament.

----------


## flower

duplica i mene cudi tvoj stav- zar nije taj osobni odnos najbitniji?

----------


## ljiljan@

Mislim da shvaćam što je Duplica htjela reći. MM i ja smo bili na jednoj duhovnoj obnovi za bračne parove sa mnogo svećenika na kojoj je gost bio biskup. Poslije se služila sveta misa. Za vrijeme pričesti, a pričešćivalo je desetak svećenika, najveći red je bio pred biskupom. Kad se pričest privodila kraju, oni stariji svećenici na vrijeme su se povukli, a jedan mladi ostao je pričešćivati, a nije imao koga. Red od tridesetak ljudi pred biskupom, a k njemu nije htio nitko!!! Bio je vidljivo tužan i strašno mi ga je bilo žao. Onda je jedna časna izišla iz reda i prišla mu da je pričesti. On je to učinio i povukao se, a biskup je nastavio pričešćivati. Meni je to žalosno. Primaš Tijelo Kristovo. Ispovijedaš se Isusu. Tu nema osobnog odnosa između dva čovjeka, nego između čovjeka i Boga jer ispovijed nije psihoterapija, ona je sakrament. 
Adio Mare, probaj u svom srcu zamoliti Gospodina da ti omogući valjanu ispovijed. Vidjet ćeš da će se dogoditi čudo nakon nekog vremena.

----------


## MGrubi

> i onda - puf! - kriza. netko se razboli. ili propije. ili bankrotira. ili promijeni svjetonazor. ili se zaljubi u nekog drugoj. grozno. da.
> ali se događa. to su situacije kada je ljubav na kušnji.


ono čega nema nemože  biti na kušnji, zar ne?
dijelom te razumijem, dijelom ne
jer ne vidim da itko mora trpjeti fizičko i emocionalno zlostavljanje i ime ikog

.. a možda sam ja samo jedan mizantrop
ili me dere PMS  (iskreno se nadam, jerbo mi kasni..)

amo primjer:
jedan partner napusti drugog , našao je novog partnera (npr. istog spola)
napušteni partner oprašta odlazak i dalje voli ex partnera (ko frenda ili brata/sestru)
nema li , ostavljeni partner, pravo na nov početak, na novu fizičku ljubav, novog životnog parnetra ? novu reprodukcijsku ljubav?

ljubav ima više lica

----------


## ljiljan@

> Bogu nista nije nemoguce, ali On ne mjenja one koji ne zele biti promjenjeni ako me razumijes


Savršeno te razumijem. Pa sjeti se Isusovih riječi: "Vjera te tvoja spasila!" Sjeti se da Isus nije mogao činiti čudesa u rodnom kraju jer mu tamo nisu vjerovali. Tvoja vjera potrebna mu je da bi mogao činiti čudesa u tvom životu.

----------


## ljiljan@

MGrubi kršćanin će na životne teškoće bilo koje vrste uvijek reagirati pouzdanjem u Boga i molitvom. A ako mu molitve ne budu uslišane prihvatit će te teškoće kao svoj životni križ, kao dar od Boga.
Pritom ne mislim da je to sve lako učiniti. Ali do srži vjerujem da je jedini ispravni put prihvatiti svoj križ i krenuti za Kristom.
Ljudi križ pokušaju odbaciti...ako i uspiju, s vremenom dobiju drugi. Nema života bez križa. Ljudi samo mogu odabrati na koji će ga način nositi.

----------


## Marsupilami

Dupla duplice, slazem se s tobom da treba prastati   :Heart:  

ali...joj uvjek kod mene neki ali   :Grin:  
sjeti se prve Bozje zapovjedi:
"Ljubi Gospodina Boga svojega iz svega srca svoga, i svom dušom svojom, i svom snagom svojom, i svim umom svojim; i svoga bližnjega kao sebe samoga" (nije to cijela prva zapovjed, ali ovo je njen dio koji sam htjela naglasiti)

Dakle ljubi bliznjega svoga kao sebe samoga.
Sto znaci ljubiti samoga sebe?
Da li osoba koja svjesno dozvoljava da ju netko tuce i maltretira voli samu sebe?
Da li takva osoba kojoj je dusa ranjena moze voljeti samu sebe?
Uvijek treba krenuti od sebe.
Ako netko sam sebe ne voli i ne cijeni, nece moci ni druge voljeti ni cijeniti.

Bog ne trazi od nas takvu zrtvu, Bog trazi od nas da ljubimo bliznjega svoga kao sebe samoga, da oprastamo.
Kako oprostiti nasilniku koji vas udari ako znate, jednostavno znate da ce vas udariti ponovno?
Zivjeti u nadi da ce se promjeniti? I oprastati iznova?

Ne bih rekla, ja vjerujem da odvojiti se od nasilnika i oprostiti mu za sve sto ste zbog njega prosli Bog ce vise cijeniti nego ostajati s njime i zavaravati sam sebe.   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Poštujem pravo svakoga na osobni stav o biranju ispovjednika, ali bih htjela podsjetiti da je Crkva tu posve jasna - svaki čovjek ima pravo birati ispovjednika među zakonito odobrenim ispovjednicima(Zakonik
kanonskog prava, kan. 991). Može ti biti žao onoga pred čijom ispovjedaonicom nema reda, ali isto tako se i on može zapitati zašto. Ispovijed nije psihoterapija, ali je i duhovni razgovor. Evo što o tome kaže bl. Ivan Merz: «Tko spomene obnovu unutarnjeg života pomoću svete Pričesti mora se i nehotice  sjetiti svete ispovijedi. Ova su dva sakramenta izvor stalne i uspješne obnove unutarnjeg života svakog katolika. S tim je u vezi i izbor stalnog ispovjednika. Bog naime hoće da vodi ljude pomoću ljudi. Ispovjednik od Boga dobiva posebne milosti da nam pokaže volju Božju."

Biranje ispovjednika ne ide u isti rang s primanjem pričesti. U mojoj župi imam samo jedan kriterij prema kojem biram kod koga ću na pričest: mene do oltara prate djeca i zbog toga ne idem na pričest k onima za koje znam da će potpuno ignorirati djecu, bez da ih pogledaju i stave im križ na čelo.

----------


## dupla duplica

opet ja i moj nejasan jezik!  :Laughing:   ma stalno me netko krivo shvati....
ajmo pokušat...
*ljiljana* me skužila, kao i obično.  :Kiss:  

i ja mislim da nije nimalo nebitno kod koga se ispovijedamo.
da mogu, birala bih Svetog Antuna Padovanskog ili Sv.Leopolda Mandića.
no, ne mogu.

samo kažem, dobro je biti budan i oprezan na svoje motive.
ako ti dobar ispovijednik pomaže da temeljito pretresaš svoj život i otkriješ sve krivine, onda je to odličan motiv!

ipak, čak i tada, ponekad se možeš ispovijediti i kod nekog "običnijeg". i slobodno mu reći kakva bi ti ispovijed više pasala. i oni trebaju povratnu informaciju! i mi im ju imamo pravo i obavezu dati!

ako pak, s druge strane, netko uvijek bira ispovijedati se kod osobe koja mu _kao osoba_ paše, dakle npr. drag mu je, blizak, nježniji je ili ne znam što, a izbjegava nekoga tko će možda postavljati dublja pitanja, ili savjetovati nešto malo neugdono, kao moj svećenik meni što sam gore pisala, da odem na kavu kod sveki (to nije bila pokora, nego savjet, i to čudesan! samo iz poslušnosti sam se na to natjerala, teeškom mukom, ali znala sam da će biti plodova)....eeee...onda po meni, ta osoba bira lakši put. a tu nema pravog obraćenja. kužite me?

ne mislim tu na nikoga od vas. ne mogu niti želim prosuđivati ničiju vjeru, nedaj Bože!
ali svega se vidi u Crkvi....doista.
npr. imam li pravo ne ispovijedati se kod svećenika za kod npr. znam da voli popiti? 
mnogi su mi svećenici rekli da im čeeesto dolaze na ispovijed ljudi, ili bakice koje su cijeli život ucrkvi, i kažu "velečasni, ja nemam nekih grijeha, idem svaki dan na misu.....". a kad tamo, pol sela zna da ne priča sa susjedom i da se sudi s bratom za nasljedstvo! helou!

samo ukazujem da budemo svjesni svojih unutranjih procesa.

----------


## dupla duplica

Zdenka, slažem se s tobom!
imati osobnog ispovijednika, ili bolje reči današnjim terminima, duhovnika, je važna i dobra stvar!

no treba osvjestiti ako smo navezani na osobu. da nas netko vodi - super.
da ne možemo bez njega -  :/ 

uostalom, ljudi se sele. ni svećenici nisu vezani mjestom boravka. pogotovo misijski svećenici.

to sam mislila. 
jasnije?

----------


## dupla duplica

> Dupla duplice, slazem se s tobom da treba prastati   
> 
> ali...
> 
> Sto znaci ljubiti samoga sebe?
> Da li osoba koja svjesno dozvoljava da ju netko tuce i maltretira voli samu sebe?
> Da li takva osoba kojoj je dusa ranjena moze voljeti samu sebe?
> Uvijek treba krenuti od sebe.
> Ako netko sam sebe ne voli i ne cijeni, nece moci ni druge voljeti ni cijeniti.
> ...


a gjde sam ja rekla da treba trpiti nasilje godinama??
ja sam rekla ne suditi u srcu, uz BOžju pomoć.
slažem se da jedino tko ljubi sebe, može ljubiti i drugoga.
zato je prevažno upoznavati sebe. u svjetlu BOžje Riječi.
jer da zaista volimo sebe, ili Boga, ili bližnjega, moramo znati tko smo/Jest/jesu.

s druge strane....
ako na prvi križ pobjegnemo, kako će onaj drugi imati priliku mijenjati se?
ako ga ne ljubimo i damo mu priliku, neće se promijeniti.
ponekad je dati priliku - uputiti na liječenje, ili prijaviti nasilnika.
ponekad ja to - prestati stalno prigovarati i tražiti svoje.
ponekad - moliti za tu osobu.

ili sve od navedenog.
bitno je, po meni, tražiti Božju volju. iznad svojih potreba.
da, vjerujem da Bog želi da živimo u miru i razumijevanju s bližnjima.
ali On sam daje male, ili veće, probleme u odnose, kako bismo se mijenjali, i rasli....i ako smo pri tome jedno drugome, i djeci isto - podrška, ako u ljubavi svjedočimo Božju ljubav, onda ta ljubav ima priliku liječiti rane koje i uzrokuje probleme.

bit će da hzvučim ekstremno pa sablaznim mnoge svojim izjavama,
ali ja vjerujem da ne možeš biti kršćanin na pola.
ili težiš biti to do kraja, ili ne.
to ne znači da ćeš biti savršen u svemu. neeee!
ali tražiti stalno svoje i stavljati sebe u centar  - nije kršćanski stav.
(ne kažem da to netko ovdje radi! da ne bude zabune...)

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni je upravo potreban onaj koji će mi postavljati dublja pitanja i koji će biti spreman dati odgovor na moja dublja pitanja, na moje dvojbe i razmišljanja. Nije potrebno da mi bude prijatelj, ni drag ni blag, potrebno mi je da bude na razini koja je meni potrebna. Jedino na što ne pristajem je "tehnička ispovijed". Poznajem mnogo svećenika koji kažu da za vrijeme ispovijedanja mole i ne slušaju ispovjedanika. Ima ih mnogo koji ne podnose slušanje ispovijedi. Mogu ih razumjeti, ali takva ispovijed meni ne znači ništa. 

Imati duhovno vodstvo u pojedinim trenucima života ne znači biti duhovni invalid i nesamostalna osoba. Mislim da nam je to svima potrebno, nismo nadljudi, ne možemo uvijek sve sami. I papa ima svog odabranog ispovjednika, pa zašto ne bih i ja?

Ovaj koncept žrtve i nastojanja da se razumije Božja volja o kojem govoriš razumijevam u kontekstu odupiranja procesima individualizacije koji uništavaju mnoge oblike zajedništva na ime prava individue. Iz tog kuta gledišta slažem se s tobom, samo mislim da i u toj žrtvi treba postojati granica. Kršćanski je trpjeti, ali je isto tako kršćanski i boriti se za dobro.

----------


## AdioMare

> Meni je upravo potreban onaj koji će mi postavljati dublja pitanja i koji će biti spreman dati odgovor na moja dublja pitanja, na moje dvojbe i razmišljanja. Nije potrebno da mi bude prijatelj, ni drag ni blag, potrebno mi je da bude na razini koja je meni potrebna.


Ovo sam i ja željela reći.
Ako mogu birati ja ne želim "tehničku ispovijed" jer se tako mogu ispovijedati i u tišini svoje sobe, i tako to pred Bogom radim, ako svećenik kojem se ispovijedam za vrijeme moje ispovijedi - ne sluša. Ili se doima kao da me nije čuo.
Nije važno, čuje me Onaj tko treba čuti, ali tako mogu preskočiti crkvenu ispovjedaonicu. Mislim, znam da ne mogu, ali samo kažem. 
Isto tako kada služi misu, nikada ne pogleda u mnoštvo, već automatizmom podiže pogled ali uvijek u jednu te istu točku na desnoj strani zida poviše svih glava. :/ 

Ne mogu reći da nisam zadovoljna, ne zvuči mi to lijepo i ne mislim tako, nije frizerka u pitanju. 
Ali imam osjećaj da sam jako uskraćena za nešto što bi mi u životu moglo donijeti puno kvalitetnog promišljanja, jednostavnijeg odabira, više povjerenja i češće ispovijedanje. Iako, ja se ne obazirem na to i redovito se ispovijedam. Isto tako, nebrojeno puta sam do oltara došla s djetetom koje nije dobilo niti pogled, a kamoli križić na čelo. Sljedeći puta ću je podignuti na ruke i zamoliti ga da ju blagoslovi.

*Duplice*, razumjela sam u potpunosti što si željela reći. 

*Zdenka*, znam da ovo nije hahaha topic, ali zašto ne?  :Grin:  
Od srca sam se nasmijala na ovo:



> I papa ima svog odabranog ispovjednika, pa zašto ne bih i ja?

----------


## Marsupilami

> ako na prvi križ pobjegnemo, kako će onaj drugi imati priliku mijenjati se?
> ako ga ne ljubimo i damo mu priliku, neće se promijeniti.
> ponekad je dati priliku - uputiti na liječenje, ili prijaviti nasilnika.
> ponekad ja to - prestati stalno prigovarati i tražiti svoje.
> ponekad - moliti za tu osobu.


Dupla duplice slazem se u potpunosti i priznajem da sam krivo protumacila tvoj post tj. ja sam shvatila da rastava od nekoga nije rjesenje u nikojem slucaju.
Dakle, slicno razmisljamo, kriva je moja interpretacija tvog posta, ispricavam se   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

> *Zdenka*, znam da ovo nije hahaha topic, ali zašto ne?  
> Od srca sam se nasmijala na ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I papa ima svog odabranog ispovjednika, pa zašto ne bih i ja?


Ničeg lošeg nema u smijehu, samo se nadam da me niste krivo shvatili. Nisam se namjeravala uzdizati do papinstva nego samo istaknuti da nam papa pruža primjer.

----------


## AdioMare

Ne!
Naravno da sam te shvatila onako kako si to i željela, ali na prvi pogled me baš uveselilo.   :Smile:

----------


## moomin mama

Hvala svima na poticajnim mislima.
Malo se vraćam na temu spolnosti. Imam kćer od 10 godina. Dok je bila mlađa pitala je kako se rađaju djeca, kako dijete "dospije" u mamin trbuh? Naš odgovor je bio, mama i tata se jako vole i spavaju zajedno i Bog mami u trbuh stavi malenu bebu. Ona više po tom pitanju ništa ne zapitkuje, ali s druge strane povremeno kaže da djeca u školi pričaju o sexu, spolnim organima itd. i ona to shvaća kao nešto ružno i nepristojno. Možda sam propustila povezati riječ sex s ljubavlju, ne znam kako da joj to objasnim a da je ne uznemirim. Da li da uopće nešto govorim, ako me sama ne upita? Bojim se da ne dobije odgovore od nekog drugoga. Kako ste vi postupili? Možete li mi preporučiti neku dobru knjigu?

----------


## ivana zg

Nisam stigla pročitati ovu 7. stranicu, ali budem.

Meni je bitan ispovjednik...drugo kada je jedan takav meni jako dobar otišao na drugu župu Bog mi je providio novog, ali i dobila sam "jezikovu juhu" jednog fratra...;ispovjed nije psiho terapija, niti je svečinik psiholog, on je posrednik na ispovjedi između Boga i čovjeka, a vi ste tu da ispovjedite svoje grijehe, a ne da na čudne načine pod ispovjedi tražite uzrok njima i rešenje, to radite dok ispitujete svoju savjest!!!

U jednu ruku je u pravu, ispovjed nije utjeha već kajanje....ali ja ipak idem kod ispovjednika koji mi savjetuje dušu, čak i moja baka od 70g ne ide kod jednog svečenika koji je na kraju pita ;još nešto? kaže ona kao da sam u dućanu  :Laughing:  

Ja još uvjek očekujem odgovor na pitanje što su Crkveni a što Božiji zakoni?

10.Zapovjedi je dao sam Bog Mojsiju...ali su ih ljudi (svečenici) tumačili!!!!!
Isus je rekao da svu vlast daje svojim učenicima Petru, kome otpuste grijehe otpušteni su.....ali i rekao je nešto u stilu...da jao onome tko krivo tumači Njegove riječi ( što trenutno možemo biti i mi, koji tražimo nekakva opravdanja za sebe u smislu; to je rekla Crkva, a ne Bog, a bome i svećenici koji možda krivo navode sve nas....kada gledate kroz povjest, što je nekada bilo grijeh po Crkvi, sada više nije...pa nije Bog mačka, za Njega je grijeh grijeh, bio srednji vijek ili 21. stoljeće???? ne budimo licemjerni)

*dupla duplica* moju tetku je ostavio njen muž s djetetom, i otišao živjeti s njennom najboljom prijateljicom i njihovo dvoje djece...ona se nako 20.g razvela....a u tih 20g njegovih ljubavnica, nikada se s njime nije posvađala, prala mu je ,kuhala, on bi nako 3 dana kod ljubavnice njoj samo doma donio veš na pranje, čak i spavao s njom, kada je ostala trudna, imala je spontani zbog stresa jer je on rekao da tko zna čije je to djete......ona je molila, išla u Crkvu i bila strpljiva...naša cijela obitalj je jako pobožna ali nagovorili smo je iz nekih drgih vlasničkih razloga....Crkveni i brak dalje vrijedi...milijun puta mu je oprostila i sada bi ga primila možda.......ona izlazi van ali ne želi imati s ikim išta...kaže koči je prokleti odgoj...ne želi spavati s nikim jer je po katoličkoj vjeri to grijeh ...ima sina od 18g.......što da ona radi????

Žena je još mlada imala je 2g normalnog braka, sve ostalo patnja...što da njega čeka do 70g...njoj nije bitno je li on sretan ili nesretan, ne mrzi ga, jer njegovo stanje ama baš ništa ne mjenja u njenom životu..osim da on umre...oslobodio bi ju je......ali ona mu ne želi smrt..mada je njen život zbog njega ne živiljen i mrtav!!!!

----------


## MGrubi

pa fino, njemu da "otkaz" i nađe si novi križ

menin ije to ista stvar
dapače, rekla moja baba:
ko pazi na se, i Bog mu pomaže

----------


## MGrubi

kad ste već spomenuli papu
meni ovaj papa nikako ne sjeda, ne vidim ništa od Milosti u njemu
hladan, krut, srednjovjekovni
čim sam čula kako je odabrao ime, znala sam da žće srozati sve ono šta je Ivan II napravio

 :/ 

ako ispovijed treba biti : ja zgriješio bla, bla, bla... 
svečenik: jo nešto uz to?, 5 ZM, 3 O

takva mi ispovijed ne treba
šteta što ne mogu birati između više smjerova krščanstva, ovaj mi ne "leži"

----------


## ljiljan@

> Hvala svima na poticajnim mislima.
> Malo se vraćam na temu spolnosti. Imam kćer od 10 godina. Dok je bila mlađa pitala je kako se rađaju djeca, kako dijete "dospije" u mamin trbuh? Naš odgovor je bio, mama i tata se jako vole i spavaju zajedno i Bog mami u trbuh stavi malenu bebu. Ona više po tom pitanju ništa ne zapitkuje, ali s druge strane povremeno kaže da djeca u školi pričaju o sexu, spolnim organima itd. i ona to shvaća kao nešto ružno i nepristojno. Možda sam propustila povezati riječ sex s ljubavlju, ne znam kako da joj to objasnim a da je ne uznemirim. Da li da uopće nešto govorim, ako me sama ne upita? Bojim se da ne dobije odgovore od nekog drugoga. Kako ste vi postupili? Možete li mi preporučiti neku dobru knjigu?


Meni je dobra Christa Meves, njemačka psihologinja koja vrlo kritično i trezveno razmišlja o ovom problemu i ne povodi se slijepo za trendovima. Njene knjige imaš u onim knjižarama na Kaptolu. Ne treba djecu bombardirati informacijama na koje nisu spremni. A kada će postati spremni, to je individualno. Tvoja kćer možda reagira sasvim dobro, jer možda djeca u školi uistinu pričaju o spolnosti na ružan i nepristojan način, kao uostalom i velik broj odraslih ljudi. (Možda više i ne primjećujemo kolike su psovke vezane za ljudsku spolnost). Potakni razgovor sa svojim djetetom i spoznaj sama koliko ona može primiti. I najvažnije je da ima osjećaj da sve što želi znati može saznati od tebe.

----------


## dupla duplica

slažem se s ljiljanom.
bitno je da odgovore dobije od tebe a ne od ulice. zato ne bih dugo odgađala taj razgovor. odite same u šetnju i pričajte kolko treba.

ovako kako si ti njoj rekla s 10 godina, ja sam rekla mojoj djeci sa 5. i bilo im je primjereno. 
mislim da nećeš pogriješiti ako joj kažeš da je to kad se tata i mama vole lijepo, da je to Bog dao da si i na taj način muškarac i žena u braku iskazuje ljubav. i da se to radije zove voditi ljubav nego sexati se. mislim da će skužiti i razliku ako joj kažeš svoj stav. zaključujem da ima 12-tak godina, ne pišeš kolko.
u toj dobi klinci znaju i međusobno komentiraju mnogo eksplicitnije nego mi mislimo, nije to ko u naše doba. 

onda, po meni je spremna čuti i kako to ide sa spolnim organima, opet, na jedan nježan i neprestrašan način, znat ćeš već.

----------


## dupla duplica

> šteta što ne mogu birati između više smjerova krščanstva, ovaj mi ne "leži"


katolička crkva ima mnogo različitih duhovnosti, puteva i karizmi. sigurna sam da bi se u nekoj od njih našla. 
samo ne poznaš ih, jer se ne krećaš u ckrvi.
valjda imaš loše iskustvo, ili samo predrasudu.

moj savjet - isprobaj i vidi. Isus kaže - dođi i vidi. ne može se živjeti vjera, ako ne krenemo.
 :Love:

----------


## dupla duplica

*ivana zg*, žao mi je tvoje tetke i njenog trpljenja.
ne znam točno zašto si to pisala meni,
kao da sam ja pobornik toga da žena sjedi doma i trpi maltretiranje?!
pa di sam to rekla????

osobno, mislim da je njen stav, kao i mnogih drugih žena (kojih je nažalost u našim krajevima previše), pogrešan. i da to Bog ne želi od nas.
želi da oprostimo, ali i da se zauzimamo za pravednost, kako je gore rekla Zdenka mislim.
ovako surađuje s njim u njegovu grijehu, a to po meni nije kršćanski.
ako sve šutke trpi i odrađuje svoje, 
čime onda sebe, ili njega, navodi na obraćenje? ne kužim....mislim, i kužim i ne kužim takve osobe.
ali znam pouzdano da ljudi koje se natjera na liječenje, ili suoči s njihovim nasilnim ili drugim neprihvatljivim ponašanjem, imaju priliku mijenjati se na bolje.
oni koje nitko ne suoči s tim, nastavljaju po starom, jer to je najbolje što znaju. i svi trpe, i stoje na mjestu.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ja još uvjek očekujem odgovor na pitanje što su Crkveni a što Božiji zakoni?
> 
> 10.Zapovjedi je dao sam Bog Mojsiju...ali su ih ljudi (svečenici) tumačili!!!!!


10 Bozjih zapovjedi koje je Mojsije donio sa Sinaja nisu imale potrebe za tumacenjem jer ih je sam Bog protumacio za nas  :Wink: 
Stvar je u tome da se s vremenom te zapovjedi skratilo da bi ih se lakse naucilo napamet (?), neke su podjeljene i tako.

Evo ako znas 10 Bozjih zapovjedi iz katolickog katekizma ja cu ti staviti zapovjedi koje stoje u Bibliji u njihovom originalu pa ih usporedi  :Wink: 




> 1. Ja sam Jahve, Bog tvoj, koji sam te izveo iz zemlje egipatske, iz kuće ropstva. Nemoj imati drugih bogova uz mene. Ne pravi sebi lika ni obličja bilo čega što je gore na nebu, ili dolje na zemlji, ili u vodama pod zemljom. Ne klanjaj im se niti im služi. Jer ja, Jahve, Bog tvoj, Bog sam ljubomoran. Kažnjavam grijeh otaca - onih koji me mrze - na djeci do trećeg i četvrtog koljena, a iskazujem milosrđe tisućama koji me ljube i vrše moje zapovijedi.
> 
> 2. Ne uzimaj uzalud imena Jahve, Boga svoga, jer Jahve ne oprašta onome koji uzalud izgovara ime njegovo.
> 
> 3. Sjeti se da svetkuješ dan subotnji. Šest dana radi i obavljaj sav svoj posao. A sedmoga je dana subota, počinak posvećen Jahvi, Bogu tvojemu. Tada nikakva posla nemoj raditi: ni ti, ni sin tvoj, ni kći tvoja, ni sluga tvoj, ni sluškinja tvoja, ni živina tvoja, niti došljak koji se nađe unutar tvojih vrata. Ta i Jahve je šest dana stvarao nebo, zemlju i more i sve što je u njima, a sedmoga je dana počinuo. Stoga je Jahve blagoslovio i posvetio dan subotnji. (u ono vrijeme radni tjedan je pocinjao nedjeljom, zato je subota sedmi dan)
> 
> 4.  Poštuj oca svoga i majku svoju da imadneš dug život na zemlji koju ti da Jahve, Bog tvoj.
> 
> 5. Ne ubij!
> ...


Crkveni zakoni su vjerovatno oni koji izlaze van ovih okvira, ako sam dobro shvatila pitanje  :/

----------


## dupla duplica

a Isus sažima sve
Ljubi Gospodina Boga svoga, svim srcem svojim, svom dušom svojom, svim umom svojim,

 i daje novu zapovijed:
Ljubite jedni druge kako sam i ja vas ljubio.

(ovo ovak iz glave, ispravite me slobodno)
tko drži ovo, slijedi Božji put.

----------


## Zdenka2

> a Isus sažima sve
> Ljubi Gospodina Boga svoga, svim srcem svojim, svom dušom svojom, svim umom svojim,
> 
>  i daje novu zapovijed:
> Ljubite jedni druge kako sam i ja vas ljubio.
> 
> (ovo ovak iz glave, ispravite me slobodno)
> tko drži ovo, slijedi Božji put.



A isto tako i: "Ljubi bližnjega svoga kao samoga sebe".

----------


## dupla duplica

da.
sve to podrazumijeva onu pravu ljubav. iz Korinćanima 13.

----------


## Marsupilami

> a Isus sažima sve
> Ljubi Gospodina Boga svoga, svim srcem svojim, svom dušom svojom, svim umom svojim,
> 
>  i daje novu zapovijed:
> Ljubite jedni druge kako sam i ja vas ljubio.
> 
> (ovo ovak iz glave, ispravite me slobodno)
> tko drži ovo, slijedi Božji put.


Učitelju, koja ja zapovijed najveća u Zakonu?" A on mu reče: "Ljubi Gospodina Boga svojega svim srcem svojim, i svom dušom svojom, i svim umom svojim. To je najveća i prva zapovijed. Druga, ovoj slična: Ljubi svoga bližnjega kao sebe samoga. O tim dvjema zapovijedima visi sav Zakon i Proroci. Mt 22,36-40

----------


## dupla duplica

okej,
hvala na navodu!

----------


## ivana zg

> 6. Ne učini preljuba!


Znači nije * ne sagriješi bludno* :?  To je veliiikaaa razlika!

----------


## ljiljan@

> 6. Ne učini preljuba!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Znači nije * ne sagriješi bludno* :?  To je veliiikaaa razlika!


Ali razlika koja proizlazi između dva različita prijevoda Biblije, a ne između crkvenog i biblijskog tumačenja iste stvari.
Uostalom za mene kao katolkinju mjerodavna je moja Crkva. Mijenjati i sa sumnjom preispitivati njene stavove -za mene bi moglo značiti upuštati se u pregovaranje s onim s kime ne želim pregovore.

----------


## ljiljan@

Nadam se da ste me dobro shvatili- pregovore ne želim s Nečastivim.
S ljudima uvijek rado pričam bez obzira kakve stavove imali.  :Love:

----------


## ivana zg

Preispitivati "odluke" Crkve ( ne Božije) tj. svečenika koji su ljudi kao ti i ja, podložni grijehu, ispovjedi, Božijem sudu, i kušnji težoj i većoj nego nas laika, za tebe znači pregovarati s Nečastivim :/  oprosti ali ovo meni zvuči kao; što manje znam, za manje će mi se suditi...neka drugi odlučuju što je Božije a što ne, ja ću samo biti poslušna, pa u slučaju da su u krivu, mene suditi Bog neće......

Nadam se da si svjesna koliko je Crkva stoljećima griješila i mjenjala svoje dogme, mišljenja u vezi mnogo čega...od spaljivanja vještica do 2. Vatikanskog koncila.....

Znači li to da se Crkva ne daj Bože odluči za ponovno spaljivanje vještica ti bi se s time složila? Ili uvođenja ponovne mise na latinskom, ili zabrani ženam nakon poroda i za vrijeme menstruacija da dolaze na misu...?

----------


## AdioMare

> *VESLAJ* 
> Mt.6,47-51;Palma,9.1.2002.
> 
> *Uvečer, pak, lađa bijaše posred mora, a on sam na kraju. Vidjevši kako se muče veslajući, jer im bijaše protivan vjetar, oko četvrte noćne straže dođe k njima hodeći po moru.
> I htjede ih mimoići. A oni, vidjevši kako hodi po moru, pomisliše da je utvara pa kriknuše. Jer svi su ga vidjeli i prestrašili se.
> A on im odmah progovori:"Hrabro samo! Ja sam! Ne bojte se!" 
> I uziđe k njima u lađu, a vjetar utihnu* .
> 			
> 		
> ...


Za mene ovo ima jedno posebno značenje, zato želim podijeliti s vama. Inače, kopirano je s bloga p. Luke Rađe.  :Smile:

----------


## dupla duplica

ivana - da, Crkva je velika bludnica. tko je bez grijeha neka prvi baci kamen!
Crkva, osim institucionalne dimenzije, ima i onu karizmatsku. mi katolici vjerujemo da Crkvu vodi Duh Sveti, a ne samo ljudi.
koliko god je griješila i padala, kroz crkvu je Bog održao vjeru živom. nije se nikad ugasila. jer propovijeda Evanđelje, a ono je život.

ponavljam - da, Crkva je velika bludnica. tko je bez grijeha neka prvi baci kamen!

----------


## ivana zg

ma ja cijelo vrijeme hoću da mi netko, možda ovdje ima teologa, kaže koje su to Crkvene dogme, zapovjedi, naukovanja, a koja su baš "izvorno" Božija s dokazima i primjerima u Svetom Pismu...znači ne ono što su ljudi protumačili jer oni misle da je to Bog baš tako mislio, jel me tko kuži.....?

----------


## Ivana2

Dogme se izgovaraju u molitvi Vjerovanje i ne sadrži samo ono što piše u Bibliji. Dogma se po definiciji ne može dokazivati. pa zato se i zove "vjera".

----------


## Zdenka2

Dogma je vjerovanje koje definira Crkva. 

http://www.kbf.hr/katedre/katedra-dog1.asp

----------


## ljiljan@

> Nadam se da si svjesna koliko je Crkva stoljećima griješila i mjenjala svoje dogme, mišljenja u vezi mnogo čega...od spaljivanja vještica do 2. Vatikanskog koncila.....
> 
> Znači li to da se Crkva ne daj Bože odluči za ponovno spaljivanje vještica ti bi se s time složila? Ili uvođenja ponovne mise na latinskom, ili zabrani ženam nakon poroda i za vrijeme menstruacija da dolaze na misu...?


Ja sam totalno nekompetentna odgovoriti ti jer nemam niti teološko, niti znanje povijesti. Ali nekakvom svojom logikom na ovakva pitanja uvijek odgovaram otprilike ovako - crkvena je vlast nekada u povijesti bila ujedno i državna. Kad se ratovalo, inicijator rata je bila vlast -tj. Crkva. Onda se crkvena vlast razdvojila od državne, ali gle čuda- ratovi nisu nestali!!! Iako ima pokušaja da se i Domovinski rat okarakterizira kao vjerski. Onaj tko vjeru ima u srcu, zna da to nije tako.
Spaljivanje vještica na lomači?! Ne tako davno ljudi su se spaljivali na električnim stolicama (možda se to još i danas radi, ne znam točno jer me užasava). Crkva više ništa nema s time, a zlo je ostalo samo u malo suvremenijem pojavnom obliku.
O misama na latinskom se ponovno raspravlja i nije isključeno da budu ponovno uvedene. Svaka medalja ima dvije strane.
Ali Petrova lađa unatoč svim burama i olujama plovi dva tisućljeća i ništa je još potopilo nije.
Dupla duplica   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

> Nadam se da si svjesna koliko je Crkva stoljećima griješila i mjenjala svoje dogme, mišljenja u vezi mnogo čega...od spaljivanja vještica do 2. Vatikanskog koncila.....
> 
> Znači li to da se Crkva ne daj Bože odluči za ponovno spaljivanje vještica ti bi se s time složila? Ili uvođenja ponovne mise na latinskom, ili zabrani ženam nakon poroda i za vrijeme menstruacija da dolaze na misu...?


  :Love:   ja te razumim

crkvena tumačenja "pravilnog" života treba uvijek uzimati sa rezervom, uvijek u sebi preispitati
svi mi imamo svoju savjest , i svi smo mi, samo mi, odgovorni za ono šta napravimo
bez obzira da li netko "viši" rekao da je to uredu

da se Crkva ponaša više "ljudski" a ne "nadmoćno" ljudi bi bili blaži
da je Crkva spremnija (ne samo priznati) uočavati i raditi na ispravci svojih grešaka, i grešaka svojih svečenika , sankcioniranju lošeg ponašanja .. ne bi bilo toliko kamenja spremnao da se baci na Nju

pijani svečenik pregazi curicu , projurio kroz crveno
da li če dobiti ikakve kazne?
ili njima može suditi samo Bog
za razliku od rastavljenih ljudi, koji nisu ugrozili ničiji život , ali svejedno su odbačeni

ja sam se uvijek pitala: ako postoji Bog (u to više ne sumnjam) zašto onda nije postavio samo jednu religiju na Zemlju? zašto je ovoliko "smjerova"? i svi misle da su u pravu?! 
ima On razlog, mi možemo samo nagađati
ja nagađam da je to zato jer je Istinu nemoguće zapisati ljudskom rukom a da se ne desi greška
pa ju je poslao u više "verzija"  i sve te "verzije" imaju zajedničke točke

kako ćete objasniti djetetu postojanju toliko religija? i zašto smo "mi" u pravu a oni "drugi" nisu?

----------


## MGrubi

koja je svrha mise na latinskom?
koja je svrha govoriti a da te 80-90% ljudi ne razumi?

spaliti ljude u ime ljudskog zakona je jedna stvar, ubojstvo za očuvanje društvenog poretka (ne podržavam)

spaliti ljude u ime Boga .. eeee to je debelo gadno
ne samo da je u pitanju ubojstvo, nego je to ubojstvo u ime onog tko kaže: Ne ubij!

----------


## ljiljan@

> ja sam se uvijek pitala: ako postoji Bog (u to više ne sumnjam) zašto onda nije postavio samo jednu religiju na Zemlju? zašto je ovoliko "smjerova"? i svi misle da su u pravu


A što bi bilo da nas jer Bog stvorio sve iste - likom npr. - ne bismo jedni druge razlikovali. Ili da svi isto mislimo, osjećamo, svi imamo jednake sklonosti i slabosti - ne bismo uopće komunicirali!!! To bi bila katastrofa.
A ovo što pišeš o zločinima u ime Boga, nije to baš tako. Ti nemaš nijedan primjer da je netko pristao na kompromise, promijeniti sam sebe i predstaviti se drugačijim da bi se domogao vlasti? To je tako bilo oduvijek. I danas imaš primjera da se vlasti domognu ljudi koji ne zadovoljavaju hajdemo reći neke ljudske kvalitete (bit ću blaga). Da je Crkva i vlast jedno te isto, bila bi kriva Crkva za sve što će počiniti. Kao što ima i slučajeva da ljudi na vlasti nisu osuđeni za kaznena djela.
Slažem se s tobom da svatko mora odgovarati za takva djela, ali ne mogu upirati prstom ni u koga jer i sama svaki dan sjedam za volan i za nevolje samo kažem: "ne daj Bože nikome". A sto puta sam se uvjerila kad nekog osudiš - dođe te!

----------


## MGrubi

znamo kolika je Zemlja
a di je živija Mojsije?
šta je sa ostalima koji nisu bili u mogućnosti niti ga pozdraviti u prilazu, jer eto nije bilo prekomorskih letova?

da li je ostale Bog odbacio?
zar Apaši nisu bili dovoljno dobri da čuju isusove riječi?
ili je njima Bog namjenio drukčiju priču?
svi smo mi Božja djeca bez obzira u kom smjeru se klanjali

----------


## MGrubi

Crkva su ljudi, i to svečenstvo sa papom na čelu

----------


## ljiljan@

O tome mogu li se i nekršćani spasiti već je bilo govora na ovom topicu. Pregledaj malo - ne da mi se ponovno.
Ali si me sjetila na jedan događaj - u jesen 2005. godine u Međugorju pred kipom Uskrsnuća vidjela sam - Indijance. Mislila sam da me oči varaju, ali vidjeli su i drugi.
Čudni su putovi Gospodnji. Bog je svakom od nas odredio vlastiti put. Razmjenjivati iskustva smijemo, ali ocjenjivati Boga i njegove puteve - ja ne bih.

----------


## MGrubi

nisam govorila o spasavanju ili nespasavanju, to mi možemo samo pretpostaviti

nego o postojanju više religija, i zašto je božja riječ preko Isusa došla samo do određenog malog broja ljudi (s obzirom na tadašnju populaciju na Zemlji)

ko kaže da ne smijemo pitati Zašto?
Zašto? nas razlikuje od ostalih životinja
Zašto? je odraz slobodne volje

----------


## MGrubi

ovim pitanjima ne tražim službeno mišljenje
imam katolik.net forum i tamo mogu tražiti službeno

mene zanima samo vaše
zašto?
jer je znatiželja ubila mačku   :Grin:

----------


## Marsupilami

> nego o postojanju više religija, i zašto je božja riječ preko Isusa došla samo do određenog malog broja ljudi (s obzirom na tadašnju populaciju na Zemlji)


Nitko ti ne moze dati tocan odgovor zasto.
Cudni su putovi Gospodnji i Njegova je mudrost neizmjerna.
To sto mi ne vidimo svrhu ne znaci da ne postoji   :Smile:  

Ja kada imam takva pitanja kao ti obratim se Bogu i pitam direktno   :Wink:  




> Nedostaje li komu od vas mudrosti, neka ište od Boga, koji svima daje rado i bez negodovanja, i dat će mu se. Ali neka ište s vjerom, bez ikakva kolebanja. Jer kolebljivac je sličan morskom valovlju, uzburkanu i gonjenu. Neka takav ne misli da će primiti što od Gospodina - čovjek duše dvoumne, nepostojan na svim putovima svojim Jak 1:5-8


Ako iskreno trazis odgovor, ako tvoje srce zudi za odgovorom - dobit ces ga   :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

neču Ga zamarati glupostima
pitati ću Ga kad Ga vidim, ukoliko ne zaboravim pitanje   :Grin:

----------


## Marsupilami

> neču Ga zamarati glupostima
> pitati ću Ga kad Ga vidim, ukoliko ne zaboravim pitanje


Ako zaboravis pitanje nije te ni zanimalo previse zar ne?   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> neču Ga zamarati glupostima
> pitati ću Ga kad Ga vidim, ukoliko ne zaboravim pitanje  
> 
> 
> Ako zaboravis pitanje nije te ni zanimalo previse zar ne?


ma ne, računam da ću imati puno godina (jelte . nadam se) i da je moguće da ću u međuvremenu poseniliti   :Grin:

----------


## Marsupilami

MGrubi, imam za tebe nesto sto bi ti moglo pomoci u potrazi za odgovorom.
Ne pitaj me zasto bas to jer ne znam, samo znam da te moram uputiti   :Kiss:  

Dakle Ivan 14




> 14"Neka se ne uznemiruje srce vaše! Vjerujte u Boga i u mene vjerujte! 3 Kad odem i pripravim vam mjesto, ponovno ću doći i uzeti vas k sebi da i vi budete gdje sam ja. 4 A kamo ja odlazim, znate put." 5 Reče mu Toma: "Gospodine, ne znamo kamo odlaziš. Kako onda možemo put znati?" 6 Odgovori mu Isus: "Ja sam Put i Istina i Život: nitko ne dolazi Ocu osim po meni. 7 Da ste upoznali mene, i Oca biste moga upoznali. Od sada ga i poznajete i vidjeli ste ga." 8 Kaže mu Filip: "Gospodine, pokaži nam Oca i dosta nam je!" 10 Ne vjeruješ li da sam ja u Ocu i Otac u meni? Riječi koje vam govorim, od sebe ne govorim: Otac koji prebiva u meni čini djela svoja. 11 Vjerujte mi: ja sam u Ocu i Otac u meni. Ako ne inače, zbog samih djela vjerujte. 12 Zaista, zaista, kažem vam: Tko vjeruje u mene, činit će djela koja ja činim; da veća će od njih činiti jer ja odlazim Ocu. 13 I što god zaištete u moje ime, učinit ću, da se proslavi Otac u Sinu. 14 Ako me što zaištete u moje ime, učinit ću." Obećanje Duha 15 "Ako me ljubite, zapovijedi ćete moje čuvati. 16 I ja ću moliti Oca i on će vam dati drugoga Branitelja da bude s vama zauvijek: 17 Duha Istine, kojega svijet ne može primiti jer ga ne vidi i ne poznaje. Vi ga poznajete jer kod vas ostaje i u vama je. 18 Neću vas ostaviti kao siročad; doći ću k vama. 19 Još malo i svijet me više neće vidjeti, no vi ćete me vidjeti jer ja živim i vi ćete živjeti. 20 U onaj ćete dan spoznati da sam ja u Ocu svom i vi u meni i ja u vama. 21 Tko ima moje zapovijedi i čuva ih, taj me ljubi; a tko mene ljubi, njega će ljubiti Otac moj, i ja ću ljubiti njega i njemu se očitovati." 22 Kaže mu Juda, ne Iškariotski: "Gospodine, kako to da ćeš se očitovati nama, a ne svijetu?" 23 Odgovori mu Isus: "Ako me tko ljubi, čuvat će moju riječ pa će i Otac moj ljubiti njega i k njemu ćemo doći i kod njega se nastaniti. 24 Tko mene ne ljubi, riječi mojih ne čuva. A riječ koju slušate nije moja, nego Oca koji me posla. 25 To sam vam govorio dok sam boravio s vama. 26 Branitelj - Duh Sveti, koga će Otac poslati u moje ime, poučavat će vas o svemu i dozivati vam u pamet sve što vam ja rekoh. 27 Mir vam ostavljam, mir vam svoj dajem. Dajem vam ga, ali ne kao što svijet daje. Neka se ne uznemiruje vaše srce i neka se ne straši. 29 Kazao sam vam to sada, prije negoli se dogodi, da vjerujete kad se dogodi. 30 Neću više s vama mnogo govoriti jer dolazi knez svijeta. Protiv mene ne može on ništa. 31 neka svijet upozna da ja ljubim Oca i da tako činim kako mi je zapovjedio Otac. Ustanite, pođimo odavde!"


Citaj otvorena srca, ako iskreno zelis odgovor vjerovatno lezi ovdje   :Heart:

----------


## Juroslav

> Crkva su ljudi, i to svečenstvo sa papom na čelu


moram na ovo reagirati:

Crkva (pisano velikim slovom) jesu ljudi, ALI ne samo svećenici, biskupi i papa (to je, pretpostavljam, ono na kaj ti misliš ovim gore), nego baš onako kako si ti to, nenamjerno, napisala: svećenstvo

e sad, u čem je razlika: postoji ministerijalno svećenstvo (to su oni koje ti imaš na umu: zaređeni svećenici) i opće svećenstvo - to su svi kršteni ljudi, svi kršćani su svećenici "po redu Meklizedekovu" (nemam Bibliju pri ruci, ne mogu točno citirati), i svi oni čine Crkvu

i još: Crkva nisu samo živući kršćani, nego i oni koji su umrli. tako postoji unutar Crkve podjela na 'putujuću' Crkvu - to smo mi još živi krštenici koji 'putujemo' prema susretu s Bogom, 'iščakujuću' ili po nekima 'patničku' Crkvu - to su pokojni krštenici koji još nisu došli do punine jednistva s Bogom nego još uvijek iščekuju (ili pate u Čistilištu), te 'proslavljenu' Crkvu - to su oni koji su umrli i već došli do punine jedinstva s Bogom (li do Raja)
Glava Crkve je Krist, a vodi je Duh Sveti (preko ljudi, ne dolazi On sam propovijedati ili potpisivati enciklike)
prema nekim teolozima u 'iščekujuću' Crkvu bi spadali i oni koji nisu za života bili kršćani, ali su praktički živjeli Evanđelje

----------


## MGrubi

Juroslave, tako sam mislila




> opće svećenstvo - to su svi kršteni ljudi


ovo me buni

----------


## Juroslav

bum probal objasniti, makar sam više človek od izgovorene a manje od napisane riječi:

u Crkvi postoji opće svećenstvo i ministerijalno svećenstvo:
- u opće svećenstvo spadaju svi kršteni ljudi, tj. svi mi koji smo kršteni smo Kristovi svećenici, svi mi imamo i pravo i obavezu evangelizirati, karitativno djelovati, sudjelovati u liturgiji i punom zajedništvu Crkve (kaj uključuje i odlučivanje: konkretno, kad počnu zasjedanja Druge sinode Zagrebačke nadbiskupije i glasovanja o prijedlozima jednako će vrijediti glas kardinala Bozanića kao i glas nekog delegata-laika); sukladno toj općoj svećeničkoj službi, svaka kršterna osoba može valjano krstiti drugu osobu
- ministerijalno svećenstvo su ono kaj se pogrešno naziva Crkvom: zaređeni crkveni službenici; njima je (jednim dijelom radi jednostavnosti a drugim radi potrebne razine znanja koja se stječe teološkim studijem i kasnijim stalnim usavršavanjem) pridržana većina službi unutar Crkve, a neke su im pridržane i radi biblijske utemeljenosti (konkretno: samo biskupi mogu valjano podijeliti sakramente sv. reda i potvrde - za ovo drugo se kod nas uvriježilo i da biskupi delegiraju druge svećenike, ali samo zbog praktičnosti tj. nesrazmjera između broja biskupa i broja krizmanika - jer su još u apostolskim vremenima apostoli bili ti koji su 'polagali ruke' kako bi krštenici primili Duha Svetoga, odnosno oni su bili ti koji su položili ruke na sedmoricu koje je zajednica izabrala da budu đakoni)

----------


## Juroslav

bum probal objasniti, makar sam više človek od izgovorene a manje od napisane riječi:

u Crkvi postoji opće svećenstvo i ministerijalno svećenstvo:
- u opće svećenstvo spadaju svi kršteni ljudi, tj. svi mi koji smo kršteni smo Kristovi svećenici, svi mi imamo i pravo i obavezu evangelizirati, karitativno djelovati, sudjelovati u liturgiji i punom zajedništvu Crkve (kaj uključuje i odlučivanje: konkretno, kad počnu zasjedanja Druge sinode Zagrebačke nadbiskupije i glasovanja o prijedlozima jednako će vrijediti glas kardinala Bozanića kao i glas nekog delegata-laika); sukladno toj općoj svećeničkoj službi, svaka kršterna osoba može valjano krstiti drugu osobu
- ministerijalno svećenstvo su ono kaj se pogrešno naziva Crkvom: zaređeni crkveni službenici; njima je (jednim dijelom radi jednostavnosti a drugim radi potrebne razine znanja koja se stječe teološkim studijem i kasnijim stalnim usavršavanjem) pridržana većina službi unutar Crkve, a neke su im pridržane i radi biblijske utemeljenosti (konkretno: samo biskupi mogu valjano podijeliti sakramente sv. reda i potvrde - za ovo drugo se kod nas uvriježilo i da biskupi delegiraju druge svećenike, ali samo zbog praktičnosti tj. nesrazmjera između broja biskupa i broja krizmanika - jer su još u apostolskim vremenima apostoli bili ti koji su 'polagali ruke' kako bi krštenici primili Duha Svetoga, odnosno oni su bili ti koji su položili ruke na sedmoricu koje je zajednica izabrala da budu đakoni)

----------


## la_mama

Jeste li možda čuli za ovu vijest? Kako ćete djeci objasniti (ili već objašnjavate) fenomen Međugorja ako Vatikan ustraje u ovim, slobodno se može reći, optužbama za prevaru ? Da li ići za srcem ili za službenim stavom Crkve ?
Ne sudjelujem na topicu jer nisam vjernik. Ali su mi interesantna gledišta i teme koje se provlače, tim više jer mi je sin kršten. I jer ću sigurno dobiti puno pitanja na ovu tematiku   :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

Ne trebam djeci ništa objašnjavati. Meni je hodočašće u Međugorje isto kao i u Mariju Bistricu. Nemam očekivanja da ću doživjeti ukazanje (očima vidjeti). Ne razmišljam uopće o autentičnosti ukazanja. Ne bih tvrdila da je to izmišljotina zato jer mogu teško sagriješiti da nekog (vidioce) optužim za laž. Ali o autentičnosti ukazanja ne ovisi moja vjera u Boga. Znam što za kršćanina znači hodočašće. Dan, dva ili tri potpune posvećenosti Bogu i Djevici Mariji. Premda, kao što reče jedan meni dragi svećenik - nemojmo zaboraviti da hodočastiti prije svega znači - časno hoditi kroz život!!!
Osobno ne vjerujem da je Međugorje od vraga. Vrag ne bi opstao kraj tolike molitve.
I kako Međugorje uopće zabraniti? Tko meni može zabraniti da sjednem u bus, zajedno s braćom i sestrama u Kristu molim cijelu noć, uspnem se na Križevac i Brdo ukazanja, ispovijedim se i primim pričest u međugorskoj crkvi. I tko je to uopće mogao zabraniti milijunima kršćana već više od četvrt stoljeća?

----------


## Zdenka2

Ljiljana, potpis na sve što si rekla. Kao što je rekao Juroslav, i vjernici su Crkva.

Nisam bila u Međugorju, neću niti ići, jer meni osobno taj tip pobožnosti ne leži, ali poštujem ljude koji tamo idu i vjerski doživljaj koji imaju.

----------


## ivana zg

> Ne trebam djeci ništa objašnjavati. Meni je hodočašće u Međugorje isto kao i u Mariju Bistricu. Nemam očekivanja da ću doživjeti ukazanje (očima vidjeti). Ne razmišljam uopće o autentičnosti ukazanja. Ne bih tvrdila da je to izmišljotina zato jer mogu teško sagriješiti da nekog (vidioce) optužim za laž. Ali o autentičnosti ukazanja ne ovisi moja vjera u Boga. Znam što za kršćanina znači hodočašće. Dan, dva ili tri potpune posvećenosti Bogu i Djevici Mariji. Premda, kao što reče jedan meni dragi svećenik - nemojmo zaboraviti da hodočastiti prije svega znači - časno hoditi kroz život!!!
> Osobno ne vjerujem da je Međugorje od vraga. Vrag ne bi opstao kraj tolike molitve.
> I kako Međugorje uopće zabraniti? Tko meni može zabraniti da sjednem u bus, zajedno s braćom i sestrama u Kristu molim cijelu noć, uspnem se na Križevac i Brdo ukazanja, ispovijedim se i primim pričest u međugorskoj crkvi. I tko je to uopće mogao zabraniti milijunima kršćana već više od četvrt stoljeća?


potpisujem

----------


## ivana zg

> [
> 
>   ja te razumim
> 
> crkvena tumačenja "pravilnog" života treba uvijek uzimati sa rezervom, uvijek u sebi preispitati
> svi mi imamo svoju savjest , i svi smo mi, samo mi, odgovorni za ono šta napravimo
> bez obzira da li netko "viši" rekao da je to uredu


potpisujem...a Crkva-su ljudi kršćani , a ne zgrade Crkve, i svećenstvo....znači svi mi skupa, ali općenito kada raspravljamo o Crkvi ne mislimo na sebe, nego na one koji odlučuju o nekim stvarima, od svečenika do pape....

----------


## MGrubi

> Znam što za kršćanina znači hodočašće. Dan, dva ili tri potpune posvećenosti Bogu i Djevici Mariji. 
> 
> Osobno ne vjerujem da je Međugorje od vraga. Vrag ne bi opstao kraj tolike molitve.
> I kako Međugorje uopće zabraniti?


ja ne volim toliku pompu oko Međugorja, razumin da je biznis biznis

no ovakve teške optužbe nisam očekivala,
ako im smeta novac koji se tamo vrti, samo trebaju zamoliti svoje župljane da ne bacaju novce na gluposti iz Kine (upitne kakvoće i zdravstvene ispravnosti), nego da radije doniraju tih 50-100kn Crvenom križu ili Unicefu ili nekoj drugoj humanitarnoj udruzi

svejedno je di ćeš pješačiti 5-6-70km, bitno je šetati i razmišljati 
cilj je samo putovanje

preteška optužba,, bez dokaza
više zlog djelovanja ima u Bijeloj kući nego u Međugodrju, ili u Sjevernoj Koreji gdje ubijaju cijelu obitelj zbog političke nepodobnosti, zajedno ih stave u plinsku komoru i gledaju i smiju se roditeljima koji grle djecu, nastoje ih zaštiti od otrovnog plina, bar još koju sekundu
ili u Indiji i Kini gdje ubijaju djevojčice jer nisu sinovi   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marna

> ljiljan@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znam što za kršćanina znači hodočašće. Dan, dva ili tri potpune posvećenosti Bogu i Djevici Mariji. 
> 
> Osobno ne vjerujem da je Međugorje od vraga. Vrag ne bi opstao kraj tolike molitve.
> I kako Međugorje uopće zabraniti?
> 
> 
> ...


*MG*, osjećam da ti moram odgovoriti.  :Smile:  

Iskreno sam za osudu svih zločina koje si navela, a i onih drugih koji se čine svakodnevno u svijetu. 
Mnogi vjernici (i ateisti, hvala Bogu) često doniraju mnogim karitativnim udrugama, ali i obiteljima u potrebi. 
Osobno me žalosti toliki uvoz svega i svačega iz Kine, čime se zaboravlja na kvalitetu domaćih proizvoda, odnsono na kreativnost i stvaranje pojedinca, a samim time i na mnoge vrijednosti.

Jednostavno želim reći da su život i vjera Božji darovi. 
Ovoga prvoga smo svi svjesni, a ovo drugo ili ti je dano ili nije.
Prava istinska vjera ne može biti gluma ili poza, niti je sv. misa teatar.

Ako si u vjeri, drukčiji ti je pogled na mnoge stvari, situacije, ljude. 
Ok, neću generalizirati i reći da ateisti nemaju ispravne stavove i jasan uvid u spomenuto, ali razlika ipak, postoji. 
S time što spominjem razliku, ne napadam niti omalovažavam ljude koji nisu u vjeri.  :No-no:  

Možemo upirati jedni u druge prstom i mjeriti _količnu i dužinu_ grijeha jedni drugima, što često činimo, ali valjano je boriti se protiv njih (grijeha!) i živjeti životom koji je primjer Njegove Riječi.

*MG*, činjenica je da pratiš ovu temu, izražavaš svoje mišljenje, ali vidim da si još u traženju, to je za pohvalu.  :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

:Smile:  

gle, nije poanta u "veličini" grijeha
nego o šutnji

no kad su novci u pitanju.,.... onda ide halabuka

mogli su samo reči da ukazanje na Međugorju nije službeno potvrđeno i da Vatikan ne smatra ga svetim mjestom (tako nekako)
ali optužiti da je to djelo đavla
previše

....

Juroslave, hvala na objašnjenju   :Wink:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja bih ipak ohladila glavu - mislim da ovo nije stav Vatikana nego medijski prenapuhana izjave jedne osobe koja izriče svoje mišljenje, a ne stav Vatikana. Drugim riječima, sijanje pomutnje.

----------


## Ivana2

Možda sam ja prekrutih stavova, ali smatram da štovanje mjesta i predmeta koji nisu Tijelo i Krv debelo naginje u poganski teritorij. Ipak mislim da snaga koja okuplja toliko ljudi u istovremenoj molitvi ne može biti od zla pa makar ukazanja bila i lažna.
Meni je  personificiranje zla jako bajkovita kategorija, ali Vatikan je kroz stoljeća već dosta popuštao raznim pučkim pobožnostima pa poštujem to da granice moraju postojati. Vjerujem da su oni kroz svoje istrage došli do zaključaka koje bi trebalo uvažiti. Vjerujem da oni kao čuvari vjere u ovom slučaju postupaju ispravno, i trudim se da mi patriotizam pritom ne zamagli vid.
Ne želim da buduće generacije temelje svoju vjeru na staklenim nogama primamljivosti po nekakvim skoro hinduskim principima.

----------


## Marna

*MG*. ponovno ti se obraćam u dobroj namjeri da razjasnim svoj stav glede napisanoga.

Dakle, što je i kakav novac, čemu služi, itd. svi znamo.

Žalosna je činjenica da danas sve više ljudi trči za novcem, priča o novcu, svađa se zbog novca (u bilo kom pogledu), prijeti zbog novca, ovisni o novcu (količnini zarade), troše neumjereno, rasipaju, jedni upadaju u dugove, a drugi kamatare, itd.

I tako dalje i tako bliže rekla bi Arijana Čulina.  :Grin:  

Nitko nije cijepljen protiv toga, nažalost.

I po tom pitanju Isus nas je upozorio u Sv. Pismu!  :Heart:

----------


## samaritanka

U vezi vjesti o Međugorju i o priznavanju ili nepriznavanju Međugorja.
Iz mojih izvora na njemačkom jeziku kao što je ovaj:




> Ehemaliger italienischer Exorzist erhebt schwerwiegende Vorwürfe gegen Medjugorje und ist der Ansicht, dass dort "alles vom Teufel" sei - er stellt sich damit gegen die neutrale Rolle des Vatikans
> 
> Vatikan (www.kath.net)
> Der 77-jährige Andrea Gemma, Bischof und ehemaliger italienischer Exorzist, hat in einem italienischen Magazin schwere Angriffe gegen den 
> Marienwallfahrtsort Medjugorje gestartet und behauptet, dass die Erscheinungen "vom Teufel" seien. Gemma meinte: "In Medjugorje geschieht alles im Bereich des Geldes: Pilgerreisen, Übernachtungsstätten und billiger 
> Schmuck. Diese ganze Schande ist das Werk des Teufels. Es ist ein Skandal." Der frühere Exorzist meinte auch, dass der Vatikan bald dagegen "hart durchgreifen" werde.
> 
> Mit dieser Meinung steht der ehemalige Exorzist allerdings sowohl bei Bischöfen als auch bei Exorzistenkollegen isoliert da. Mehr als 1000 Bischöfe haben bis jetzt bereits Medjugorje besucht und sich nach dem Besuch auch positiv geäußert. P. Gabriele Amorth, der bekannteste Exorzist der Welt, bezeichnete bereits vor Jahren Medjugorje als "Festung gegen den Teufel" und meinte: "Ich verstehe Medjugorje immer als Fortführung von Fatima. Gemäß der Worte unserer Frau in Fatima hätte es keinen 2. Weltkrieg gegeben, falls wir wirklich gebetet und gefastet hätten. Wir haben auf sie nicht gehört, und darum gab es den Krieg. Auch hier in Medjugorje hat die Gottesmutter oft zum Gebet für den Frieden aufgerufen. In ihren Erscheinungen präsentierte sich die Gottesmutter immer unter einem anderen Namen, um auf das Ziel ihrer Erscheinungen hinzuweisen. In Lourdes bezeichnete sie sich als die Unbefleckte Empfängnis, in Fatima als die Königin des Rosenkranzes. Hier in Medjugorje präsentiert sich die Muttergottes als Königin des Friedens. Wir erinnern uns an die Worte 'Frieden, Frieden, Frieden', die am Beginn der Erscheinungen am Himmel zu lesen waren."
> 
> ...


Ukratko osobni stav navedenog biskupa nije službeni stav Vatikana i vjerovatno teško i da će i biti jer se o tome razmišlja već desetljećima... Više od 1000 drugih biskupa je posjetilo Međugorje i imaju sasvim oprećno mišljenje dotićnome biskupu. Čak i najveći eksorcist P.Gabriel Amorth smatra Međugorje "tvrđavom protiv đavla". ...toliko na brzinu...
Onaj tko je bio u Međugorju mogao je osjetiti sigurno nešto, što više govori od jedne vijesti...Dotićni biskup vrlo površno gleda Međugorje...

----------


## MGrubi

hoće li dotični dobiti ukor?

Marna, nije me briga za novce, nego mi smeta šutnja kad su teže stvari u pitanju
zar je samo bitno tko je kršten a tko ne?

----------


## MGrubi

> *MG*. ponovno ti se obraćam u dobroj namjeri da razjasnim svoj stav glede napisanoga.


razumin ja tvoj stav   :Wink:  
ja sam malo grublja na pisanoj riječi

----------


## la_mama

A da li se Vatikan ogradio od izjave dotičnoga ? Ili mudro šuti do daljnjega   :Smile:  Da li imaju namjere priznati Međugorje kao svetište nakon ovoliko godina i broja ljudi koji su tamo hodočastili ? Ne znam njemački, ne mogu ovo pročitati.

----------


## dupla duplica

> da se Crkva ponaša više "ljudski" a ne "nadmoćno" ljudi bi bili blaži
> da je Crkva spremnija (ne samo priznati) uočavati i raditi na ispravci svojih grešaka, i grešaka svojih svečenika , sankcioniranju lošeg ponašanja .. ne bi bilo toliko kamenja spremnao da se baci na Nju
> 
> za razliku od rastavljenih ljudi, koji nisu ugrozili ničiji život , ali svejedno su odbačeni


Crkva je sve spremnija priznati greške i osuditi zlodjela. slušaj samo Devčića i ostale dobre pastire. o Ivanu Pavlu II. da ni ne govorim.
ali to je spor proces, jer je to velika institucija, a samim time i inertna. kao i veliki brod i debeli čovjek.  :Wink:  

za Crkvu treba mnogo moliti. to ne znači ne vidjeti rupe i propuste. ali treba ju voljeti,takvu grešnu. ka<o i svakog drugog grešnika. 
razlikovati osobu od djela. 
isto je i s Crkvom.

ali ovo, da rastava nikog ne ugrožava, s tim se nikako ne mogu složiti.
evo, mene prvu je rastava mojih roditelja ne samo ugrozila, nego poprilično egzistencijalno uništila.
ne bih takvo iskustvo nikome.

----------


## Marsupilami

> ali ovo, da rastava nikog ne ugrožava, s tim se nikako ne mogu složiti.


Ne bih rekla da nikoga ne ugrozava, ali ne bih rekla ni da nikoga ne spasava   :Smile:  
Ja cu svojoj majci citav zivot biti zahvalna sto se rastala od moga oca jer je meni i sestri time osigurala i dala krasno djetinjstvo.
Iako sam nakon 15 godina ponovno stupila u kontakt sa ocem koji je sam inicirao susret i naravno da sam mu oprostila sve, dapace jedina sam ga prigrlila i primila nazad u svoj zivot, i dalje sam sretna sto nisam odrasla uz njega nego uz ocuha koji mi je bio pravi oslonac u zivotu   :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

Rastava je sigurno teške za oba partnera a uvijek preteška za djecu, bez obzira koliko su svijesna težine situacije ili ne daj Bože zlostavljanja od jednog roditelj, djeca uvijek, vole, opraštaju, ne razumiju i misle da su ona kriva.............ali ja sam uvjerena da je od rastave teže živjeti u uvjetima nedostojnog čovjeka i djeteta...djetetu je bolje da ne živi u svađi, mržnji, fizičkom nasilju, ili bez ljubavi nego da mu se roditelji rastanu da živi u miru a ima ljubav i dalje od oba roditelj.......

Moji roditelji se nisu razveli mada sam često puta u životu poželila da jesu, čak sam majku smatrala sebičnom što to nije učinila i zaštitila nas na neki način od njihovih svađa itd.
Danas mi je svejedno sve je OK, ne znam da li bi tako razmišljala da su mi se roditelji uistinu rastali...ali mogu reći da zato što su ostali skupa nemam ništa bolji pogled na brak, žensko muške odnose, niti se ne osjećam (ne) sigurnijom, (ne) napuštenom....često sam se u toj mnogobrojnoj obitelji i kaosu osjećaja i razuma osjećala samom......

Jedino što sam znala da se ne želim nikada udati i imati djecu da im ne bi svojim ponašanjem na neki način učinila život teškim. Željela sam biti samohrana majka s usvojenim djetetom.

Danas živim u kršćanskom braku imam djete, udala sam se jedva u 30g...upravo zbog toga što ne idealiziram brak,sebe, ni druge, što sam svjesna sebe i bez ozira na moj vjerski odgoj, znam u sebi da bih se mogla rastati ako bi do toga došlo..bez obzira što se toga užasavam i što bi me to slomilo, ja znam da ne bi neke stvari trpila u braku i ime nikoga, a znam da Bog od mene i mog djeteta ne bi to ni želio...jer kako voli mog muža, voli i mene i moje djete, i svi imamao jednako pravo na ovaj život, a ne netko više netko manje!!!!!! Sve drugo je sebičnost!

----------


## samaritanka

La mama malo sa zakasnjenjem sljedece je:
Doticni biskup je vec ovo isto bio izjavio prije desetak godina pa se je Vatikan sluzbeno ogradio od izjave tog biskupa. Ovo je sad nova izjava, mislim skroz friska tog biskupa i Vatikan se jos nije izjasnio. Medutim oni imaju neku komisiju koja radi na priznavanju ili nepriznavanju Medugorja.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ovo o odnosu rastavljenih i Crkve me jako čudi :shock: Nikada nisam u svojoj župi primijetila negativan stav Crkve u odnosu na rastavljene, a niti na izvanbračnu djecu. I djeca rastavljenih i djeca nikad sastavljenih roditelja normalno pohađaju Svetu misu zajedno sa svojim (najčešće) mamama, ministriraju, primaju sakramente...Stvarno ne znam o čemu se tu priča. Normalno je da Crkva ima negativan stav ne toliko prema rastavi, koliko prema ponovnoj ženidbi, ali u više navrata sam i u Glasu koncila čitala da rastavljeni i ponovno civilno vjenčani predstavljaju posebnu brigu Crkve. Ali jasno je i meni razumljivo da Crkva zbog njih ne može mijenjati Kristov nauk...oni koji poznaju Bibliju znat će o čemu pričam.
Ali o nekakvom izopćavanju iz Crkve takvih ljudi, koliko ja znam, nema riječi. Stvarno sam začuđena :/

----------


## Zdenka2

Nije  baš tako Ljiljana, samo prvo moramo definirati o čemu govorimo. Crkveno pravo je uvijek poznavalo rastavu - to znači prekid zajedničkog života u uvjetima kada on više nije moguć, a ti uvjeti su definirani kanonskim pravom. Ali to je samo prekid zajedničkog života, a ne i braka, jer kršćanski brak nije razrješiv. Ljudi koji su rastavljeni i žive ili su u braku s drugom osobom po crkvenom zakonu nemaju pravo na sakramente. E sad, ima svećenika koji u pastoralu prihvaćaju ljude takve kakvi jesu, a ima i onih koji postupaju prema ljudima strogo prema slovu zakona i to poneke ljude dovodi do teških situacija. To je tako i to treba priznati. Razumijem da crkvenim ljudima nije uvijek lako balansirati između načela i ljudi, ali ne mislim da su načelni odgovori nužno bolji i ispravniji.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Nije  baš tako Ljiljana, samo prvo moramo definirati o čemu govorimo. Crkveno pravo je uvijek poznavalo rastavu - to znači prekid zajedničkog života u uvjetima kada on više nije moguć, a ti uvjeti su definirani kanonskim pravom. Ali to je samo prekid zajedničkog života, a ne i braka, jer kršćanski brak nije razrješiv. Ljudi koji su rastavljeni i žive ili su u braku s drugom osobom po crkvenom zakonu nemaju pravo na sakramente. E sad, ima svećenika koji u pastoralu prihvaćaju ljude takve kakvi jesu, a ima i onih koji postupaju prema ljudima strogo prema slovu zakona i to poneke ljude dovodi do teških situacija. To je tako i to treba priznati. Razumijem da crkvenim ljudima nije uvijek lako balansirati između načela i ljudi, ali ne mislim da su načelni odgovori nužno bolji i ispravniji.


Uz to naravno treba dodati da djeci roditelja koji nisu ozenjeni i djeci rastavljenih osoba koja su u braku s nekom drugom, kod krstenja u krsni list pod napomene upisuju da je dijete NEZAKONITO. 
Nece odbiti krstenje ali ce etiketirati takvo dijete, moram priznati da je to pomalo odbojno, ali to je propis katolicke crkve, tu mi nista ne mozemo.
Kome smeta nece krstiti dijete, kome ne smeta krstiti ce  :/

----------


## ljiljan@

Znam Zdenka, to što si navela upravo je tako definirano i u KKC-u, uključujući i činjenicu da treba i onima koji žive u ponovnom civilnom braku pomagati  da stalno zadobivaju Božju milost (unatoč tome što nemaju pravo na sakramente) i odgajaju djecu u katoličkoj vjeri. Drago mi je da nemam iskustava bliskih ljudi da ih svećenik zbog navedenih problema udaljuje iz Crkve. Inače Sveti Josemaria Escriva vrlo detaljno govori o popustljivosti - biti blag prema čovjeku -da; ali biti popustljiv u vjeri - ne. Popustljivost u vjeri značila bi da vjere nema. Kakva bi to bila Kristova Crkva koja bi gazila Njegovu riječ? Sv. J.E. kaže - nikome ne biste popustili u njegovoj tvrdnji da su dva plus dva četiri i pol! Tu ne biste popustili čak niti zbog prijateljstva. To je zato jer ste sigurni da ste u pravu.
Mene osobno više smeta što Crkva dozvoljava raskid braka (estrada, politika, dinastije) jer tu podilazi onome kome ne bi trebala popuštati.

----------


## Zdenka2

Opet te moram ispraviti Ljiljana, jer Crkva nikada ne dozvoljava raskid ili poništenje braka. Valjano sklopljeni brak je nerazrješiv. Brak je za Crkvu sakrament, sporazum kojeg podjeljuju jedno drugome muž i žena u nazočnosti dvaju svjedoka, uz uvjet da ne postoje nikakve zapreke za brak definirane kanonskim pravom. 
Ako crkveni brak nije bio valjano sklopljen, onda znači da nije ni postojao. To ustanovljuje crkveni sud, temeljem istražnog i dokaznog postupka u dva stupnja. Ako se utvrdi nevaljanost ženidbe, to daje strankama pravo da sklope novu ženidbu prema propisima Katoličke Crkve, ako za nju nema nekih drugih kanonskih zapreka. 

Dakle, valjan je onaj brak koji je u sklopljen u kanonskom obliku, pred ovlaštenim crkvenim službenikom i dva svjedoka, uz uvjet da muž i žena imaju kanonsku dob, posjeduju nužni minimum znanja o biti ženidbe i spolno su sposobni te njihovoj ženidbi ne stoji na putu nikakva druga kanonska zapreka koja bi je činila nevaljanom, kao što je npr. krvno ili duhovno srodstvo, a ima i drugih zapreka koje treba utvrditi prije sklapanja braka. To znači da ženidbu čini nevaljanom nedostatak kanonske dobi kod jedne ili obiju stranaka, spolna nemoć barem jedne stranke, kao i njezino sklapanje pred neovlaštenim crkvenim asistentom (koji ne bi imao ovlaštenje mjesnog biskupa ili župnika) ili bez nazočnosti još dvojice svjedoka, zatim postojanje prethodnog braka, različitost vjere ukoliko se ne primi krštenje (od ovoga se može dati oprost), otmica, krvno, tazbinsko, zakonsko ili duhovno srodstvo, postojanje trajne izvanbračne veze, postojanje svetog reda, zločin ubojstva bračnog druga. Zatim su tu zapreke u privoli: prisila na brak, strah, prijevara i zabluda o nekoj osobini druge stranke koja po svojoj naravi može teško narušiti zajednicu ženidbenoga života; nedostatak razuma, nedostatak prosudbe o bitnim ženidbenim pravima i dužnostima, -razlozi psihičke naravi zbog kojih osoba ne može preuzeti bitne ženidbene obaveze (vjernost, zajedništvo života , rađanje i odgajanje potomstva); ako jedna od stranaka zapravo ne prihvaća ženidbu ili neki od bitnih sastavnih dijelova ženidbe i ako ženidba nije sklopljena u kanonski valjanom obliku.

Mnoge od tih stavki nije lako dokazati pred sudom, ali je moguće i ako se to uspješno dokaže, brak se proglašava ništavnim, to jest crkveni sud ustanovljuje da nije ni sklopljen. Dakle, nema mogućnosti raskida braka nego samo postoji mogućnost da se ustanovi da on nije niti bio valjano sklopljen, odnosno da ne postoji.

----------


## Ivana2

Sve je to zanimljivo i dobro znati iz praktičnih razloga. Međutim, mislim da treba razlikovati samu vjeru (koja se očituje u kosturu mise) od potencijalno promjenljivih društvenih stavova Klera (a ne Crkve, koju činimo svi vjernici), kao što je promjena bračnog partnera, homoseksualnost, žene koje vode misu ili pak nekad postojanje vještica.
Uvijek možemo reći: tako je po kanonskom pravu, ali to nije bit vjere. Istovremeno treba imati razumijevanja za sporost u promjenama i ja to podržavam jer je to još jedna prepreka naglim i često razarajućim utjecajima.
Ja, ako se odlučim razvesti, ne ću se osjećati manje katolkinjom ili se osjećati naročito grešnom, niti ću se ljutiti na kanonsko pravo što je takvo i takvo. Mislim da je razmišljanje na takav način krivi put i vjere i nazora uopće.
To je kao da se razglaba o odnosu pravde i građanskog prava.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Uvijek možemo reći: tako je po kanonskom pravu, ali to nije bit vjere. 
> 
> To je kao da se razglaba o odnosu pravde i građanskog prava.


U redu, ali u pitanju valjanosti braka se doista i ne radi o biti vjere nego o crkvenopravnim pitanjima koje rješava sud, po kanonskim regulama. Može se, naravno, i u tom slučaju razgovarati o odnosu pravde i zakona/sudske procedure, ali to ne mijenja praktično značenje tog zakona/pravne procedure, jednako kao i u građanskom ili kaznenom pravu.

----------


## Juroslav

> promjena bračnog partnera, žene koje vode misu


ovo nisu potencijalno promjenljivi stavovi klera, nego na Bibliji utemeljeni sakramenti (nerazrješivi brak i svećeničko ređenje)

----------


## Ivana2

Slažem se.
Drago mi je da regule postoje i da ih ne može mijenjati svaka interesna skupina, kako se kome sviđa, iako se i meni osobno sve baš ne sviđa.  To bi bio sažetak mog vjerojatno kompliciranog posta.   :Grin:

----------


## Ivana2

> Ivana2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> promjena bračnog partnera, žene koje vode misu
> 
> 
> ovo nisu potencijalno promjenljivi stavovi klera, nego na Bibliji utemeljeni sakramenti (nerazrješivi brak i svećeničko ređenje)


Sve što se tiče društvenih odnosa potencijalno je promjenljivo.

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ivana2 prvotno napisa
> ...


kad bi se makar jedna od stvari u Katoličkoj Crkvi koja se temelji na Bibliji promijenila, to više ne bi bila Katolička Crkva (barem ne ova koja postoji već preko 2000 godina)

promjene bračnog partnera u Crkvi nema i neće biti zbog "Što Bog združi, čovjek neka ne rastavlja"
a za ređenje žena lijepo je rekao pokojni papa Ivan Pavao II.: "Da je Krist htio Crkvu u kojoj bi se žene zaređivale, ne mislite li da bi takvu ustanovio?"

----------


## štrigica

ti bi barem Juroslave trebao znati da je današnja Crkva nastala na koncilima puno poslije Krista i pitanje je što je Krist htio napraviti s Crkvom.

----------


## Ivana2

Juroslave, Bog i zdržuje i razdvaja. Zar misliš da je njegova moć tako ograničena da ne bi mogao razdvojiti ono što je sam spojio?

----------


## Juroslav

Štrigica, ja vjerujem da je Crkva ustanovljena od Boga, glava joj je Krist, vodi ju Duh Sveti a svi krštenici (i živi i umrli) su joj članovi)

Ivana2, ja sam napisao (a Isus rekao) "čovjek neka ne rastavlja"
a da je Bog htio da je moguća rastava, ne bi to rekao (nego bi dao upute kad i kako se brak može rastaviti)

----------


## štrigica

> Štrigica, ja vjerujem da je Crkva ustanovljena od Boga, glava joj je Krist, vodi ju Duh Sveti a svi krštenici (i živi i umrli) su joj članovi)
> 
> Ivana2, ja sam napisao (a Isus rekao) "čovjek neka ne rastavlja"
> a da je Bog htio da je moguća rastava, ne bi to rekao (nego bi dao upute kad i kako se brak može rastaviti)

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ivana2, ja sam napisao (a Isus rekao) "čovjek neka ne rastavlja"
> a da je Bog htio da je moguća rastava, ne bi to rekao (nego bi dao upute kad i kako se brak može rastaviti)


Tako je, ono sto Bog sastavi, covjek neka ne rastavlja, ali mislim da svaki vjernik svoj problem treba staviti pred Boga, traziti odgovor i dobit ce ga.
Nigdje ne stoji "neka covjek ni Bog ne rastavlja", Bogu je sve moguce, pa tako i rastaviti zajednicu koju je On sastavio.
To je moje osobno misljenje naravno.

----------


## Marsupilami

Dok sam ja cekala da mi posalje odgovor Ivana2 je vec napisala isto sto i ja   :Kiss:

----------


## Marsupilami

a jesam plava ponekad   :Grin:  
Dakle Juroslav je napisao odgovor Ivani na tu njenu tvrdnju?
Ok, vrijeme mi je da odem odmoriti malo   :Embarassed:

----------


## Zdenka2

> a za ređenje žena lijepo je rekao pokojni papa Ivan Pavao II.: "Da je Krist htio Crkvu u kojoj bi se žene zaređivale, ne mislite li da bi takvu ustanovio?"


Mislim da ne bi, jer je djelovao u određenom povijesnom i društvenom trenutku kada je to bilo nemoguće. Znamo svi da je njegov stav prema ženama bio revolucionaran u onom vremenu, pa vjerujem da bi bio i sada.

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a za ređenje žena lijepo je rekao pokojni papa Ivan Pavao II.: "Da je Krist htio Crkvu u kojoj bi se žene zaređivale, ne mislite li da bi takvu ustanovio?"
> 
> 
> Mislim da ne bi, jer je djelovao u određenom povijesnom i društvenom trenutku kada je to bilo nemoguće. Znamo svi da je njegov stav prema ženama bio revolucionaran u onom vremenu, pa vjerujem da bi bio i sada.


baš naprotiv, bilo je "mogućije" nego koje stoljeće kasnije (osim u židovskoj tradiciji, koju je IK ionak, za njihove pojmove, okrenul naglavce)
svećenice su bile itekako aktualne (i utjecajne) i u egipatskoj i u grčkoj i u rimskoj kulturi

----------


## Zdenka2

U židovskoj bjelodano nisu.

----------


## Ivana2

Do promjena u Crkvi je dolazilo i dolazit će, a time to nije postala niti će postati neka druga crkva. Iako imam mišljenje o nekim stvarima, to s punom vjerom prepuštam onima koji su život posvetili upravo tome. Budući da moj odgoj djeteta u duhu vjere ne sadrži ovu temu, ja više ne ću o tome.
Više od toga me zanima - koliko često se ispovijedaju vaša djeca nakon prve svete pričesti?

----------


## ivana zg

*zdenka2* razvod ne postoji u Crkvi jedino ne pravovaljano sklopljeni brak...pznam jednu ženu kojoj su kumovi morali ići svjedočiti na kaptol itd. nije dobila "poništenje" udala se civilno ima 3 djece. svi kršteni, ide na Misu ali se ne može pričešćivati i to joj je jako teško  :Crying or Very sad:   ali kako sam rekla to nije samo Kanon ili Crveni zakon već Božiji u Starom Zavjetu:_ ...stoga će čovjek ostaviti oca i majku da prione uza svoju ženu i dvoje njih bit će jedno tijelo_ Kaže Isus (Mt 19,1-12)i (Mk 10,1-12) Tako više nisu dvoje, nego jedno tijelo. što dakle Bog združi čovjek neka ne rstavlja.

Ali meni je najbitniji ovaj dio gdje Isus odgovara svojim učenicima i gdje se Matej i Marko razlikuju; reće Isus u Markovom evanđelju;_Tko otpusti svoju ženu, pa se oženi drugom, čini prema prvoj preljub. I ako žena napusti svoga muža pa se uda za drugog čini preljub_ ( To je valjda ona 6. Zapovjed; ne učini preljuba ili po novom, ne sgriješi bludno)

Matejevo evanđelje;_Kažu mu;Zašto onda Mojsije zapovjedi dati otpusno piso i otpustiti? Odgovara im Isus;Zbog tvrdoće srca vašega dopusti vam Mojsije otpustiti žene, ali od početka ne bijaše tako. A, ja vam kažem; tko otpusti svoju ženu osim zbog bludništva- pa se oženi drugom, čini prljub._

Meni je sporno ovo gdje Isus govori da se ipak može otpustiti žena, tj, kao da govori da u slučaju preljuba čovjek se može "rastati" :? 


Što se tiče žena i vođenja Mise, ja sam sigurna da Isus danas dođe sve bi bilo totalno drugčije, normalno je da se prilagodio vremenu u kojemu su ljudi tada živjeli..i tako su ga raspeli što bi tek da je ženama dao vlast.
Misli li tko da Bog voli više muškarce nego žene? Taj nije normalan, jer Bog nema spola,  i oba stvori na svoju sliku i priliku.
Da je došao u neka druga vremena Bog bi se možda utjelovio u kćeri a ne sinu, a on je dobro znao u kavom su položaju tada bile žene, a on je najviše bio okružen ženama, prvo se nakon Uskrsnuća ukazao ženama, ozdravljao je žene, branio ih ka Mariju Magdalenu, one su ga slijedile....

Ja bih malo o 3 zapovjedi; Poštuj oca i majku da dugo živiš i dobro ti bude na Zemlji.

Može teološko obrazloženje.
Znači li to da svi oni koji teško žive nisu poštivali roditelje, znači li ova zapovjed, da Bog već nudi "raj" na Zemlji, uvjetuje li na Bog ovim dobar ili lioš život, ili našu sudbinu- a imamo slobodnu volju, zašto mu je toliko bitna ova zapovjed, zašto se ne spominju djeca, što je s roditeljima koji zlostavljaju djecu, je li ova zapovjed možda puno dubokoumnije nego se na prvi pogled čini...što li uopće znači, nije baš tako jednostavna ili....?

----------


## ivana zg

*Zdenka2* htjela sam napisati da potpisujem sve što si napisala o razvodu i Crkvi, tako je, tako su i nama svećenici na sastancima Franjevačke mladeži FRAMA-e objašnjavali  :Kiss:   :Love:  

Može još jedno pitanje protestantima, baptistima, pravoslavcima itd. Razumijem zašto kod nekih nema pričešćivanja i da je to vama samo simbol (nama katolicima je malo više-no nebitno) da se pričest ne može baš iščitati u Bibliji osim posljednje večere, mene zanima zašto kod vas nema ispovjedi pošto je Isus jasno u Novom Zavjetu rekao svojim učenicima, apostolima, danas svečenicima; kojima otpustite grijehe, ovdje na Zemlji bit će im otpušteni i na Nebu, kojima zadržite bit će im zadržani i na nebu.
Hvala

----------


## pujica

> Meni je sporno ovo gdje Isus govori da se ipak može otpustiti žena, tj, kao da govori da u slučaju preljuba čovjek se može "rastati" :?


to je recimo jedan od razloga zbog kojih razvod postoji kod pravoslavnih crkava.

Četiri crkvena braka je maksimum, s tim što onaj koji je tri puta razveden svojom krivicom nema pravo na četvrti brak.  

Kad se vjenčaju u pravoslavnoj crkvi, supružnici se obavezuju na međusobnu vjernost, pomaganje, slogu i ljubav, na zajedničko obrazovanje i njegovanje dece, s tim što muž ima pravo da bira mjesto boravka, ali i dužnost i obavezu da izdržava porodicu. 

Za razvod je potrebno da oba ili jedan supružnik podnese tužbu eparhijskom (biskupijskom) sudu na čijem čelu je episkop (biskup). - Crkveno pravo ne poznaje sporazumni razvod braka. U tužbi se mora navesti razlog zbog čega se želi razvod. Crkveni sud prvo pokušava pomiriti supružnike, a ako ne uspije, razmatra razloge i utvrđuje ko je kriv za razvod i krivca jasno imenuje u presudi.

Preljub je prvi razlog za razvod crkvenog braka i kao takav se spominje i u "Starom zavjetu" i u "Novom zavjetu". Zatim, kada jedan od supružnika drugom radi nešto o glavi ili kad, bez opasnosti po sebe, ne ukaže pomoć drugom u nekoj životno opasnoj situaciji, što se mora dokazati svjedocima i vjerodostojnim dokumentima.

Razlog za crkveni razvod je i namjeran abortus, a  slijedi napuštanje bračnog druga. Napuštanjem se, na primjer, smatra i ako je jedan od supružnika osuđen na kaznu zatvora dužu od sedam godina. Razvod može uslijediti i zbog nestanka bračnog druga i to ako se o njemu ništa ne zna duže od godinu dana.

Uz liječničko uvjerenje kao dokaz crkveni sud će razvesti brak i ako je jedan od supružnika tjelesno ili duševno bolestan, s tim što je muž dužan  ostati s bolesnom ženom tri, a ona njega njegovati najmanje pet godina, pa tek onda mogu podnijeti tužbu. Kao razloge za razvod Pravoslavna crkva tretira i otpadništvo od vjere, kad muž ili žena odu u neku sektu, na primjer, kao i moralnu pokvarenost za koju se smatraju alkoholizam, kockanje, nerad, nebriga za porodicu.

Onaj kojeg se utvrdi krivcem za razvod mora snositi određenu kaznu, koja je u praksi najčešće vremenska odnosno određuje se neko razdoblje u kojem ne može sklopiti novi crkveni brak.

----------


## ivana zg

*pujica*  :Kiss:   hvala nadala sam se da ćeš mi ti odgovoriti....a i ovo mi je novost, nisam znala da kod pravoslavaca postoji razvod....
a zašto nemaju ispovjed :?

----------


## pujica

odakle ti da nemaju? imaju, isto kao i mi

evo jedan dobar link na tekst o ispovjedi, ali i s puno drugih objasnjenja o sakramentima i obicajima u pravoslavnoj crkvi 

http://www.spcportal.org/index.php?pg=1125&lang=srl

----------


## ivana zg

> odakle ti da nemaju? imaju, isto kao i mi
> 
> evo jedan dobar link na tekst o ispovjedi, ali i s puno drugih objasnjenja o sakramentima i obicajima u pravoslavnoj crkvi 
> 
> http://www.spcportal.org/index.php?pg=1125&lang=srl



pa baptisi, protestansti nemaju ili.....

može komentar na 3 Zapovjed   :Kiss:

----------


## pujica

sori, nisam skuzila da mislis na protestante nego na pravoslavne

protestanti imaju ispovijed, ali ne sakramentalnu nego zajednicku kao cin pokajanja pred Bogom i zajednicom. Najveca je razlika u poimanju uloge svecenika kao posrednika izmedju Boga i covjeka u tom cinu - oni vjeruju da je samo Isus posrednik izmedju Boga i ljudi te da tu ulogu ne moze preuzeti svecenik i zato odbacuju formu ispovijedi kakvu ima KC

imas detaljnije objasnjeno ovdje

a sta se tice 3. zapovijedi ne znam sto bih ti rekla detaljnije osim da sigurno ima svoju tezinu cim je ljubav prema roditeljima stavljena odmah nakon ljubavi prema Bogu, iskreno nisam nikada previse razmisljala o tome

----------


## ivana zg

*pujica* hvala jako zanimljivi i informativni linkovi....shvaćam protestante zašto su tada u doba Luthera bili protiv ispovjedi...jer o tome sam i ja ovdje govorila kda se oprost kupovao i ispovjed plačala...brzo sam preletjela tekst i čini mi se da se nigdje nisu osvrnili na Iv 20, 22-23
*To rekavši dahne u njih i kaže im; Primite Duha Svetoga. kojima otpustite grijehe, otpuštaju im se; kojima zadržite, zadržane su im*_

Pošto je ovo topic naziva odgoj u duhu vjere, bilo mi je zanimljivo roditeljima vjernicima upravo postaviti to pitanje o 3. Zapovjedi, jer i meni se činila bitna, pošto je odmah poslije onih o Bogu, a nikada nitko o njoj previše ne priča, ne razmišlja a ovdje raspravljamo o obitelji, roditeljima, djeci, vjeri, duhovnosti..............


vrlo mi je zanimljiv ovaj prijevod deset zapovjedi s hebrejskog;





			
				10 BOŽJIH ZAPOVIJEDI

Prijevod s hebrejskog jezika glasi ovako (Izlazak 20, 2-17; vidi i Ponovljeni zakon 5,6-21): 

1. Ja sam Jahve, Bog tvoj, koji sam te izveo iz zemlje egipatske, iz kuće ropstva. Nemoj imati drugih bogova uz mene.

2. Ne pravi sebi lika ni obličja bilo čega što je gore na nebu, ili dolje na zemlji, ili u vodama pod zemljom. Ne klanjaj im se niti im služi. Jer ja, Jahve, Bog tvoj, Bog sam ljubomoran. Kažnjavam grijeh otaca - onih koji me mrze - na djeci do trećeg i četvrtog koljena, a iskazujem milosrđe tisućama koji me ljube i vrše moje zapovjedi.

3. Ne uzimaj uzalud imena Jahve, Boga svoga, jer Jahve ne oprašta onome koji uzalud izgovara ime njegovo.

4. Sjeti se da svetkuješ dan subotni. Šest dana radi i obavljaj sav svoj posao. A sedmoga je dana subota, počinak posvećen Jahvi, Bogu tvojemu. Tada nikakva posla nemoj raditi: ni ti, ni sin tvoj, ni kći tvoja, ni sluga tvoj, ni sluškinja tvoja, ni živina tvoja, niti došljak koji se nađe unutar tvojih vrata. Ta i Jahve je šest dana stvarao nebo, zemlju i more i sve što je u njima, a sedmoga je dana počinuo. Stoga je Jahve blagoslovio i posvetio dan subotni.

5. Poštuj oca svoga i majku svoju, da imadneš dug život na zemlji koju ti dâ Jahve, Bog tvoj.

6. Ne ubij!

7. Ne učini preljuba!

8. Ne ukradi!

9. Ne svjedoči lažno na bližnjega svoga!

10. Ne poželi kuće bližnjega svoga! Ne poželi žene bližnjega svoga; ni sluge njegova, ni sluškinje njegove, ni vola njegova, ni magarca njegova, niti išta što je bližnjega tvoga!


_

----------


## ivana zg

Sramote, to je 4. zapovijed  :Embarassed:  



> _4.Poštuj oca i majku da dugo živiš i dobro ti bude na zemlji!
> 
>  Koji je značaj četvrte zapovijedi?
> 
> Djeca roditeljima duguju poštovanje, poslušnost i pomoć. Roditelji su opet prvi odgovorni za odgoj svoje djece u vjeri kao što su dužni brinuti o duhovnim i materjalnim potrebama djece.
> 
> _


http://solair.eunet.yu/~frazemun/9.htm ovdje imaju kratka objašnjenja zapovjedi

http://www.katolici.org/nauk.php?action=c_vidi&id=9957



> Zašto su potrebne "Božje zapovijedi"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - kako bi nas Božji autoritet "motivirao" da živimo dobro i moralno, zato jer Bog želi da budemo dobri, jer nas je On i stvorio da nam bude "dobro" (a dobro je onako kako je to Bog planirao i stvorio, a sve što se protivi Božjim prirodnim zakonima jest zlo);
> - poštujući Božje zapovjedi mi iskazujemo poštovanje Bogu i tako postajemo prijateljima Božjim, a što je vrlo važno za ulazak u vječnu slavu kod Boga;
> - 10 Božjih zapovijedi ne zapovijedaju konkretno, već više općenito, baš kao što se i ustavi država ne bave konkretnim zakonima već općenito govore o pravima i dužnostima. Tako 10 Božjih zapovijedi dijelimo na 2 dijela;
> - prve 3 zapovijedi tiču se našeg odnosa prema Bogu, tj. utemeljuju Božji autoritet, što je važno za utemeljenje vrijednosti svih zapovijedi;
> - ostalih 7 zapovijedi tiču se našeg odnosa prema čovjeku (drugima i sebi), to je kao deklaracija o ljudskim pravima i dužnostima.





> Poštuj oca i majku da dugo živiš i dobro ti bude na zemlji!
> 
> 
> 
> Htjeli mi to ili ne, ali obitelj je temeljna jedinica ljudskog društva. Čovjeku nije svojstveno biti jedinka, već član zajednice! A obitelj je biološko i afektivno i intelektualno itd. najoptimalnija sredina za pojedinca jer je "prikladna pojedincu" da se on može razvijati u svoj punini. Obitelj je kao "rampa svemirske rakete" koja čovjeka drži, usmjerava u svijet, te konačno lansira kad je čovjek spreman. 
> Ovom zapovijedi nam Bog daje na znanje: 
> - obitelj ima svoje dostojanstvo koje prvo moraju poštivati djeca! (Jer normalno je da roditelji vole svoju djecu, ali problemi nastaju u poštivanju roditelja od strane djece. I da bi se i ta spona utvrdila, Bog je svojim autoritetom utemeljuje.) 
> - ni Božje zapovijedi ne bi mogle zaživjeti da ih roditelji po svom odgoju ne usađuju djeci. A da bi se to ostvarilo, djeca su dužna poštivati roditeljski odgoj koji ih vodi u "bolje sutra" (tj. "da dugo žive i da im pritom bude dobro na zemlji") 
> Ne poštujući svoje roditelje, ne poštjemo ni Boga koji nam je dao te roditelje. Jer nismo se mi sami "rodili" i zato imamo obvezu poštivati roditeljsku i Božju životvornu ulogu.

----------


## AdioMare

Hvala Ivana, Pujice.  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

4.-etvorki treba dodati : poštuj dijete svoje koliko želiš da ono tebe poštuje

----------


## MGrubi

> obitelj ima svoje dostojanstvo koje prvo moraju poštivati djeca! (Jer normalno je da roditelji vole svoju djecu, ali problemi nastaju u poštivanju roditelja od strane djece. I da bi se i ta spona utvrdila, Bog je svojim autoritetom utemeljuje.)


da bi djeca znala da se prema osobi koju voliš odnosi sa poštivanjem i šta uopće znači poštivati nekog, roditelji im to moraju pokazati svojim primjerom, tj. poštivajući njih

a to izbacuje bilo kakvu kaznu iz odgoja, bilo fizičku ili emocionalnu

dijete će usvojiti način ponašanja roditelja, ne ono šta govore, nego njihovo ponašanje

----------


## štrigica

> Štrigica, ja vjerujem da je Crkva ustanovljena od Boga, glava joj je Krist, vodi ju Duh Sveti a svi krštenici (i živi i umrli) su joj članovi)
> 
> Ivana2, ja sam napisao (a Isus rekao) "čovjek neka ne rastavlja"
> a da je Bog htio da je moguća rastava, ne bi to rekao (nego bi dao upute kad i kako se brak može rastaviti)


jučer sam imala problema s forumom i postanjem i dugujem odgovor na ovo.

1. barem bi ti juroslave trebao znati da je Biblija i Crkva kakvu danas poznajemo sastavljena od strane LJUDI. Današnja Biblija npr. je sastavljena i lektorirana u 4 stoljeću. BDM je proglašena Djevicom u 19. stoljeću također na crkvenom saboru, dakle od strane ljudi. Tako da ipak ostaje pitanje što je Krist htio napraviti s Crkvom.

2. Rastava crkvenog braka je moguća, odobrava je Papa, dakle ipak ju čovjek Rastavlja


sad ću nastaviti čitati postove od jučer

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Štrigica, ja vjerujem da je Crkva ustanovljena od Boga, glava joj je Krist, vodi ju Duh Sveti a svi krštenici (i živi i umrli) su joj članovi)
> 
> Ivana2, ja sam napisao (a Isus rekao) "čovjek neka ne rastavlja"
> a da je Bog htio da je moguća rastava, ne bi to rekao (nego bi dao upute kad i kako se brak može rastaviti)
> 
> 
> ...


1. Biblija je od ljudi napisana a od Boga nadahnuta knjiga (Bog je autor, ali preko ljudi - ne očekuješ valjda da Bog osobno uzme pero i papirus i zapisuje); DOGMA o Marijinom djevičanstvu je proglašena u 19. stoljeću, a kršćani to vjeruju od samih početaka Crkve.

2. Hajde još jednom pročitaj post Zdenke2: rastava nije moguća, moguće je proglasiti brak nevaljanim, tj. da uopće niti nije bio sklopljen radi nekog nedostatka bitnog za katoličko crkveno sklapanje braka.

----------


## štrigica

ja poštujem sve što piše u Bibliji (kao i u svakoj drugoj svetoj knjizi bilo koje vjere temeljne postavke su jaaako slične ali prilagođene razmišljanju naroda) i mislim da u tim temeljnim postavkama živim životom kakav ona propisuje - ne lažem, ne kradem, nisam nikog ubila (još   :Laughing:  ), živim u miru sa većinom ljudi koje poznajem itd.

i vjerujem da je inspirirana Bogom i dobrime. Ali isto tako vjerujem da je prošla dobru cenzuru od strane ljudi prije printa   :Smile:  i da su je crkveni moćnici oblikovali kako je njima pasalo u datom trenutku jer bi inače sigurno imala više evanđelja...

----------


## Juroslav

> da su je crkveni moćnici oblikovali kako je njima pasalo u datom trenutku jer bi inače sigurno imala više evanđelja...


o ovom bi se dalo raspravljati do konca svijeta, i bojim se da nikak ne bi mogli doći do pravog zaključka
ostaje nam da čekamo Sudnji dan i vidimo   :Grin:

----------


## Juroslav

> da su je crkveni moćnici oblikovali kako je njima pasalo u datom trenutku jer bi inače sigurno imala više evanđelja...


o ovom bi se dalo raspravljati do konca svijeta, i bojim se da nikak ne bi mogli doći do pravog zaključka
ostaje nam da čekamo Sudnji dan i vidimo   :Grin:

----------


## Marsupilami

> jer bi inače sigurno imala više evanđelja...


Bas me zanima po cemu ovo zakljucujes?
Sto te navelo na to da mislis da bi bilo vise evandjelja?   :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

forum mi opet divlja  :/ 

meni puno toga predstavlja problem da bih bila aktivna članica katoličke Crkve... ja jednostavno ne vjerujem da se Isus nije oženio do svoje 33. kad je to po Talmudu bilo jednako umorstvu u ono doba... ne mogu zamisliti da nije imao djecu, ne mogu vjerovati da je on (koji je poštivao ženski rod neizmjerno što se da iščitati sa svake stranice Biblije) ostavio da se žene ovako tretira kako ih Crkva tretira... osobno bio bi mi prirodniji i bliži da se oženio...
poštujem katoličke običaje i nadam se da će ih i moja djeca poštivati (Božić, Uskrs, Velika Gospa je mm zavjetni dan) ali (kako puno čitam) vidim da i druge kulture imaju slične običaje i da se sve to vrti u krug... 
kažem odgojena sam kao katolik ali to ne znači da nemam pravo na pitanja ... i pokojna Majka Tereza se pitala   :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

> štrigica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  jer bi inače sigurno imala više evanđelja...
> 
> 
> Bas me zanima po cemu ovo zakljucujes?
> Sto te navelo na to da mislis da bi bilo vise evandjelja?


Evanđelje po Tomi (progooglaj)

I zar je moguće da su od svih tih ljudi koji su poznavali Isusa samo njih 4 koji ga nisu osobno poznavali i živjeli su kasnije od njega, pisali o njemu? nisu svi njegovi pratioci bili neuki i nepismeni ribari?

i kako je u jednom evanđelju on sin stolara a u drugom od kraljevske loze Davidove?

imam previše pitanja.....

----------


## štrigica

možeš ukucat i gnostička evanđelja pa će ti se otvoriti još njih...

----------


## Juroslav

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  štrigica prvotno napisa
> ...


evanđelisti su Matej, Marko, Luka i Ivan
Matej i Ivan su apostoli koji su 3 godine živjeli s Isusom (Ivan je onaj "kojeg je Gospodin ljubio", Matej je carinik)
Marko je bio klinac (danas bi rekli teenager) u vrijeme Isusovog naučavanja, iz dobrostojeće obitelji koja je (materijalno) pomagala Isusu i kod koje je Isus često odsjedao, dosta Isusovog nauka je čuo "uživo", a dio od Petra s kojim je putovao
Luka je bio liječnik (obrazovan čovjek) koji je evanđelje napisao prema Petrovom i Pavlovom propovijedanju

Isus je bio "sin" stolarev (Josip je bio stolar, i u Nazaretu su Isusa znali samo kao "stolarevog sina") iz loze Davidove (Josip je izravni potomak kralja Davida - imaš na početku Markovog i Matejevog evanđelja rodoslovlja)

samo ti pitaj dalje

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  štrigica prvotno napisa
> ...



Josip je bio stolar, pa tako i Isus, to je njegov zanat i nema veze sa njegovom lozom.
Eto moji takodjer potjecu od plemenite loze pa sam ja samo trgovac   :Wink:  

Jesi li se kada zapitala da kako to da 4 evandjelja koja su pisana na 4 razlicita kontitnenta imaju iste poveznice? Dapace cak i iste napise ponekad?
Da li bi to bilo moguce da ljudi koji su ih napisali nisu bili Bogom nadahnuti?

Zanimljiva pitanja imas i svakako bi trebala potraziti odgovor na njih, ja iskreno nemam odgovor na neka, ali hvala sto si me potakla da ih i sama potrazim   :Kiss:  

p.s. najveci mi je paradoks evandjelje po Judi, kad asu ga "otkrili" ja sam se danima smijala   :Grin:

----------


## štrigica

imam problema s forumom opet... 

zašto su ova 4 evanđelja zaslužila uvrštenje u Bibliju a ostala nisu? i zašto je Marko evanđelist a Toma ili Filip nisu? ili Juda?

----------


## Marsupilami

> imam problema s forumom opet... 
> 
> zašto su ova 4 evanđelja zaslužila uvrštenje u Bibliju a ostala nisu? i zašto je Marko evanđelist a Toma ili Filip nisu? ili Juda?


Toma je pisao samo Isusove izjave kojih se sjecao koliko sam shvatila, nije pisao o Isusovom djelu na zemlji nego njegove izjave, njegov nauk koji se proteze i kroz ostala evandjelja (koja govore i o Isusovom putu na zemlji).
Zasto nisu uvrstena? Iskreno neznam, ali kao sto rekoh, trazit cu odgovor na njih  :Wink: 

Za Judu je jasno, nitko od apostola nije pisao nista za vrijeme Isusova zivota, pa tako ni Juda.
Sva evandjelja pisana su nakon Isusova uskrsnuca   :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

Matej, Marko, Luka i Ivan 

dakle: 4 najvajžnija Evanđelja su pisana muškom rukom, muškaraca odgajanih u čistom patrijahalnom društvu

a mene čudi čudan odnos Crkve prema ženama
tu je korijen

zato je Bog poslao toliko religija na Zemlju
ovo bi bila 1. pogreška u Bibliji

šteta što se Isusu nije dalo pisati

----------


## štrigica

> Za Judu je jasno, nitko od apostola nije pisao nista za vrijeme Isusova zivota, pa tako ni Juda.
> Sva evandjelja pisana su nakon Isusova uskrsnuca


zašto ne bi pisali dok je on bio živ?

i kao što sam gore već pitala: nije mi jasno kako nije bio oženjen (a to je kao Židov što je do krštenja bio MORAO napraviti i po mogućnosti imati djecu) i je li imao brata - tko je sv. Jakov? i je li imao djecu  - tko je sveta Sara?

----------


## štrigica

> Za Judu je jasno, nitko od apostola nije pisao nista za vrijeme Isusova zivota, pa tako ni Juda.
> Sva evandjelja pisana su nakon Isusova uskrsnuca


zašto ne bi pisali dok je on bio živ?

i kao što sam gore već pitala: nije mi jasno kako nije bio oženjen (a to je kao Židov što je do krštenja bio MORAO napraviti i po mogućnosti imati djecu) i je li imao brata - tko je sv. Jakov? i je li imao djecu  - tko je sveta Sara?

----------


## Marsupilami

> zato je Bog poslao toliko religija na Zemlju
> ovo bi bila 1. pogreška u Bibliji


Nije Bog posla puno religija na zemlju, ljudi su ti koji su religije izmislili i prigrlili.
Bog nas je stvorio kao svjesna bica i dao nam slobodu izbora, kako cemo mi izabrati i kojim cemo putem krociti On nam ne moze odrediti.

----------


## štrigica

ja nekako vjerujem u onu Bog je jedan ali ga mudraci nazvaše različitim imenima... 
znate li da je Mitra, sin boga sunca u poganskoj mitologiji imao rođendan 25.12. i predstavljao je svjetlo svijeta te je prikazivan sa aureolom okolo glave (primjer bliskosti naše vjere i ne-vjera)...

----------


## MGrubi

> ja nekako vjerujem u onu Bog je jedan ali ga mudraci nazvaše različitim imenima... 
> ...


slažem se

jer da je  ovo Istina:




> Nije Bog posla puno religija na zemlju, ljudi su ti koji su religije izmislili i prigrlili. 
> Bog nas je stvorio kao svjesna bica i dao nam slobodu izbora, kako cemo mi izabrati i kojim cemo putem krociti On nam ne moze odrediti.


onda bi se on "javio" svim ljudima na Zemlji istovremeno, a ne samo šačici na Bliskom Istoku

šta je ostalo odbacio?
oni nisu znali za Isusa, kako su onda mogli postati "pravi" vjernici
odbacio svoju djecu? ima miljenike?
to su ljudske karakteristike, ili npr. karakteristike rimsko-grčkih bogova

ON/O je savršenstvo

----------


## Marsupilami

Za "Judino evandjelje" je dokazano da je pisano u 4 ili 5 stoljecu, s obzirom da je Juda pocinio samoubojstvo jos za Isusova zivota na zemlji logicno je zakljuciti da on nije s njegovim pisanjem imao nista   :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

> ja nekako vjerujem u onu Bog je jedan ali ga mudraci nazvaše različitim imenima... 
> znate li da je Mitra, sin boga sunca u poganskoj mitologiji imao rođendan 25.12. i predstavljao je svjetlo svijeta te je prikazivan sa aureolom okolo glave (primjer bliskosti naše vjere i ne-vjera)...


Evo ja sam ovo znala, a zasto su odabrali bas taj datum za slavljenje Isusova rodjenja ostaje tajna.
Cinjenica je da je Isus zapravo rodjen u proljece, jer da nije tako sto bi pastiri radili s ovcicama na pasi?   :Wink:  


S obzirom da se ovdje pocelo zadirati u Bozje namjere i preispitivati njegove motive ja cu se povuci s ovog topica jer odgovore na vasa pitanja nemam.
Zasto je Bog zidove proglasio svojim izabranim narodom, zasto ih je zastitio i zasto je napravio kako je napravio - nije na meni da dam odgovore, nisam pozvana.

Oni koji zele odgovor potrazit ce ga otvorena srca, kada ih otvorite pocet cete postavljati i prava pitanja   :Kiss:  

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## štrigica

to za Judino evanđelje nisam znala... to je onda isto kao i Torinsko platno... i još puno toga....

----------


## MGrubi

pa valjda imaš svoje mišljenje?

Njegov dar našoj vrsti je i pitanje: Zašto?

onaj tko traži će nešto i naći
tko ne traži neće naći ništa

ispravite me ako griješim: je li Toma Nevjerni bio jedini koji nije izdao Isusa kad su ga uhapsili?

----------


## štrigica

prema Bogu sam uvijek otvorena... i moja vjera u Boga kao pozitivnu silu (i Biblijske postavke koje se ne kose s ovom tvrdnjom) nikada nije poljuljana... čak ni kad gledam potresne slike iz svijeta...

a prema Crkvi sve više zatvorena... moj prvi sukob s Crkvom je nastao zbog inkvizicije a kasnije se samo produbljavao što sam više čitala i preisptivala ono što čitam...

----------


## MGrubi

> prema Bogu sam uvijek otvorena... i moja vjera u Boga kao pozitivnu silu (i Biblijske postavke koje se ne kose s ovom tvrdnjom) nikada nije poljuljana... čak ni kad gledam potresne slike iz svijeta...
> .


x

Crkva je ljudska tvorevina, i podložna greškama tzv. "ljudski faktor"

----------


## Zdenka2

Molim vas da se vratimo naslovu topika, a to je odgoj djece u duhu vjere. 

Na sva pitanja koja su postavljena postoje odgovori koje svatko može naći ako samo malo pročačka po knjigama i po internetu. Po svojoj profesiji znam većinu tih odgovora, ali ću odoljeti tome da odgovaram na ovom mjestu i neću se pridružiti pretvaranju ovog topika u chat bez reda i smisla, jer želim da on i dalje živi otključan, sa svojom osnovnom namjenom.

----------


## MGrubi

moja razmišljanja su temelj mog odgoja

i odgoja u vezi vjere

možda da zatražite da se topic preimenuje u Odgoj u duhu katoličanstva?

----------


## flower

> Molim vas da se vratimo naslovu topika, a to je odgoj djece u duhu vjere.


 potpisujem. 

negdje smo vec raspravili svrhu ovog topika, pa da se ne ponavljam - samo sukus - ovdje se raspravlja o odgoju u vjeri a ne propituje se sama vjerovanja, naukovanja crkve, laika i teologa. 

sad kljucam ovaj ciklus rasprave i otvaram novi.

mir i dobro   :Heart:

----------

